# Canyon 2009



## hopfer (8. August 2008)

Bei mir ist vor einer stunde das neue "Bike" reingeflattert
mit den Neuheiten 2009 darunter eben auch Canyon.
anscheinend will Canyon für 2009 ein Nerve MR mit 100mm Federweg und ein XC mit 120 mm Federweg so wie ein Nerve AM mit 140mm rausbringen auf dem Bild in der "Bike" ist das XC zu sehen sieht fast aus wie das alte hat nun aber ein leicht nach unten laufendes Oberohr wie das Aktuelle AM nur leider ist der Knick nicht so Groß soll heißen immer noch recht geringe Beinfreiheit.
ansonsten ist Canyon auf den 1,5 1 1/8 Trennt bei den Nerve Modellen aufgesprungen. mehr steht leider nicht drin 

was sagt ihr zu den neuen Modellen?
weiß jemand noch mehr z.B. zu den anderen Modellen wie dem Torque?
.............

LG Hopfer


----------



## Niederbayer (8. August 2008)

mir sind die im Rahmen verlegten Züge aufgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (8. August 2008)

Habe gerade die "Mountainbike" erhalten. Da steht unter anderem noch drin: "Neue Rohrsätze, Schmiedeteile und -lager, eine Postmount-Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau, ein konisches Steuerrohr und innenverlegte Züge".
Die Rahmen sollen eine komplette Neukonstruktion sein mit "Anti-Squat-Kinematik", die Reaktionen des Hinterbaus auf den Kettenzug vermeiden soll. 
Bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt. Anfang nächsten Jahres kommt mir auf jeden fall ein XC in den Keller


----------



## Tongadiluna (8. August 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt. Anfang nächsten Jahres kommt mir auf jeden fall ein XC in den Keller



Ich fahre mit meinem lieber, als es in den Keller zu stellen. 
Als Wertanlage...ich weiß nicht.


----------



## knuspi (8. August 2008)

Tongadiluna schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit meinem lieber, als es in den Keller zu stellen.
> Als Wertanlage...ich weiß nicht.



Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Im Keller steht es nur wenn ich schlafe


----------



## Tongadiluna (8. August 2008)

War auch nur ein kleiner Scherz.


----------



## NaturalHigh (8. August 2008)

ich hoffe mal es gibt auch ein etwas leichteres Torque.
siehe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4823049&postcount=453


----------



## punkrockhamburg (8. August 2008)

Mmmh - auf meiner Wunschliste hätte ein XC aus Kohle gestanden... Aber vielleicht bringen sie ja auch das Lux als 100mm-Version. Das würde mir auch gefallen!

Auf der anderen Seite - dann müsste ich mir ja schon wieder ein neues Rad kaufen.
Also besser ein Carbon-XC in 2010! 

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## cos75 (8. August 2008)

Da darf man ja gespannt sein !

Ich wünsch mir ein Torque mit 2,7 kg Rahmengewicht und.................... 



Flaschenhalter ! 

Wenn die Nerves diese komischen 1,5 1 1/8 Steuerrohre haben, haben wohl die Torques dann alle 1,5" oder wie ?


----------



## hopfer (8. August 2008)

und ich wünsche mir ein Canyon Torque das genauso aussieht und funktioniert wie ein Trek Remedy aber natürlich zum halben preis


----------



## bao-daniel (9. August 2008)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> Mmmh - auf meiner Wunschliste hätte ein XC aus Kohle gestanden... Aber vielleicht bringen sie ja auch das Lux als 100mm-Version. Das würde mir auch gefallen!
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite - dann müsste ich mir ja schon wieder ein neues Rad kaufen.
> Also besser ein Carbon-XC in 2010!
> ...



Na dann kannst du dich ja freuen, denn das aktuelle Lux hat bereits 100mm Federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kugelsicher (9. August 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Habe gerade die "Mountainbike" erhalten. Da steht unter anderem noch drin: "Neue Rohrsätze, Schmiedeteile und -lager, eine Postmount-Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau, ein konisches Steuerrohr und innenverlegte Züge".
> Die Rahmen sollen eine komplette Neukonstruktion sein mit "Anti-Squat-Kinematik", die Reaktionen des Hinterbaus auf den Kettenzug vermeiden soll.
> Bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt. Anfang nächsten Jahres kommt mir auf jeden fall ein XC in den Keller



Hallo!

Bis ich die Zeitschriften zu sehen bekomme dauert es ja noch ein paar Tage.
Meine Frage:

Sind auch die 2009er Hardtail Alu Rahmen komplette Neuentwicklungen oder nur dieses "Fully-Zeugs"? 

Ich bin kurz davor mir ein GC 6.0 SE zu bestellen. (KW 49 )
Mich reizen die Verbesserungen zum normalen 6.0 schon sehr.
- Reba Team statt SL
- Mavic Crossride Disc (geil )
- mehr SRAM Teile
- 2009 Kurbel/Innenlager

Sollten wirklich 2009 richtig schöne neu entwickelte GC Rahmen kommen, ist die Frage was besser wäre:

- Ein 6.0 SE mit Mavic Crossride etc. pp. oder...
- ein 6.0 2009 mit "besserem" Rahmen aber dann sicher mit normalen Laufrädern etc.? (und evtl. noch teurer als 999 EUR )

Ob nun erst im Dezember oder dann Februar/März 09 wäre mir relativ egal.
Was würdet ihr eher machen?

Gruß


----------



## punkrockhamburg (9. August 2008)

bao-daniel schrieb:


> Na dann kannst du dich ja freuen, denn das aktuelle Lux hat bereits 100mm Federweg



Shit - naja ich meinte eigentlich eher so 100-120mm ...
Sagt mal, ist es eigentlich verboten, Bilder aus den Magazinen z.B. bei directupload.de hochzuladen? 

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## CLang (12. August 2008)

hardtail rahmen gibt 2009 es sicher keinen neuen!
zum meinen ist er relativ neu, zum anderen kann canyon wohl kaum alle rahmen auf einmal überarbeiten. vielleicht gibt es andere farben...

bilder aus zeitschriften hochladen ist aus urheberschutzrechten verboten. zumindest ohne zustimmung...

was mich interessieren würde ist, ob dieses jahr mal wieder die bikes im forum zuerst vorgestellt werden!

grüsse,
christian


----------



## kugelsicher (12. August 2008)

Ja, da könntest du natürlich Recht haben mit den Hardtail Rahmen.

Bestärkt mich nur um so mehr, mich richtig für ein 2008er GC 6.0 SE entschieden zu haben.

Zudem ist der 08er Rahmen eh gut genug. Viel besser kann ein Rahmen kaum noch sein.
Werde gleich mal in die Zeitschriften schauen, bin mal gespannt.

Und in Sachen Neuvorstellungen hier im Forum, müssten wir wohl mal den Kollegen "mstaab_canyon" fragen.


----------



## $Gfr34k (12. August 2008)

ich schwank auch noch zwischen dem grand canyon 6.0 se und dem jetzt spottbilligen radon team only 7.0 für 899.- hilfe..... zum einen stört mich halt sehr die lieferzeit von kw 49 beim canyon. aber die parts sind schon geil beim se


----------



## kugelsicher (12. August 2008)

Nicht nur die Parts!

Das was ich bis jetzt von Canyon gesehen habe, gehört zum Besten was für das Geld zu bekommen ist.

Die Jungs wissen einfach wie man Räder baut.
Ich habe mir 2002 mal ein recht teures Campa Rennrad bei denen gekauft.
das Teil war von der ersten bis zur letzen Schraube einfach nur PERFEKT gebaut.

Deshalb auch nie wieder H&S sondern Canyon.
Das Rad von H&S war eher mittelmäßig gebaut, das Canyon ein Traum.

Ohne Werbung machen zu wollen, aber ich denke dieses Video spricht für sich.
Deckt sich exakt mit dem was ich bis jetzt von denen gesehen habe:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=329015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. August 2008)

Wie ist denn bei Canyon das allgemeine Procedere?

Wann beginnt die neue Saison und was bedeutet das?

Wann kann man die Räder in KO probefahren?

Wann kann man bestellen?

Wann werden die ersten Räder ausgeliefert?

Die neuen 120er-Nerves werden genau das sein, worauf ich warte! Glaub´ich zumindest! 

haardtfahrer


----------



## oo7 (17. August 2008)

Wann beginnt die neue Saison und was bedeutet das?
Ab der Eurobike; bedeutet man weiß ungefähr wie die neuen Bikes aussehen

Wann kann man die Räder in KO probefahren?
Unterschiedlich, die Nerves ab Dezember denke ich

Wann kann man bestellen?
Erfahrungsgemäß ab Anfang Dezember

Wann werden die ersten Räder ausgeliefert?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. August 2008)

Aber die 100er sind mir zu wenig, Carbonrahmen will ich nicht und die AMs sind mir zu wenig tourenlastig. Mache gern Strecke.

Werde dann wohl in den Startlöchern stehen und schnell reinsprinten.


Haardtfahrer


----------



## Fryrish (17. August 2008)

ich versteh euch nicht, die aktuellen  nerve xc's haben hinten doch schon 115mm. travelt man die gabel noch dann hat man doch schon ein am.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. August 2008)

Der Federweg hinten reicht jetzt schon dicke für Touren und Trails. Sehe ich auch so. Einfach an das jetzige XC ´ne längere Gabel machen geht nicht. 


Wenn ich die Nachrichten aber richtig verstanden habe, kommt folgendes:

Nerce XC MR: Vorne 100, hinten 120 (?, werden ja wohl nicht mehrere XC-Rahmen bauen lassen?)

Nerve XC 120: Vorne 120er, hinten 120

Nerve AM: Vorne 140er, hinten 140

Nerve ES: Vorne ?, hinten 140


Beim AM ist die Sitzposition aber deutlich aufrechter und das Gewicht um > 10% höher. Finde ich ausschlaggebend. 

Hab ja auch noch keine Werte, aber ich tippe mal, dass das nerve120 7.0 so um die 11,7 Kilo wiegen wird. 

Hab mit ´nem Liteville mit Revelation das Spektrum zwischen 100 und 130 durchprobiert. Unter 120 möchte ich bei uns nicht fahren. 140 wären schon besser, geht aber bei der Geometrie dann auf Kosten des Vortriebs.  Mit 120 könnte ich leben.

Genius ist zu teuer und mit Carbonbrahmen. Mit Alurahmen ist die Ausstattung erbärmlich.

So ein XC mit 120er-Gabel wäre ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## Mais (17. August 2008)

ich will ein Canyon HT mit SC Chameleon geometrie zum halben preis des chameleon


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. August 2008)

Mais schrieb:


> ich will ein Canyon HT mit SC Chameleon geometrie zum halben preis des chameleon



Naja, das is ja nicht soweit weg

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ta-Cruz-Chameleon-MTB-Rahmen-2008::11442.html

wie das 

http://www.biker-boarder.de/scott-genius-mc10-2008-p-5839.html?currency=EUR



Nee, ich hab für den Kauf eine Grenze gesetzt, sonst ufert das nur aus. Bis 2.000,00  find ich o.k..


----------



## hopfer (17. August 2008)

@ Haardfahrer

Die bauen 3 Nerve Rahmen einen mit 100 einen mit 120 und einen mit 140 vorne so wie hinten

LG Hopfer

PS: nächstes mal besser lesen


----------



## Gelsentrooper (17. August 2008)

Nen neues Rahmendesign wäre nach zwei Jahren auch mal wieder ganz nett...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. August 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> PS: nächstes mal besser lesen



Entschuldige, großer Meister. Ich werde ab jetzt alles lesen, was Du liest! 

In meiner blöden BountainMike stand aber nix von drei Rahmen. Oder ich hab´s nicht gesehen. Kann auch sein. 

Liege ich eigentlich mit meiner Einschätzung des AM da so richtig? Ich denke mal Strecken über 30 km sind nicht unbedingt Zielrichtung der Konzeption.

Ich fahre nicht unbedingt gern schnell bergab. Auf der Strecke schon. Auf dem Trail muss es wuselig sein. 

Ich mein, ein 120er, vor allem vorne, dürfte da gut passen.

Haardtfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (18. August 2008)

@ Haardfahrer

für dich müsste das neue XC genau das richtige sein.
obwohl du mit dem AM ganz sicher auch 100km zurück legen kannst auch wen du nicht ganz so schell bist.
ich bin erst am Wochenende mit meinem Torque 120km gefahren und so 300hm ich habe zwar 10std. gebraucht aber es hat funktioniert 
obwohl es schon eine grausame Schinderei war 

LG Hopfer


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. August 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> 300hm


Ich denke du meinst 3000hm. Kann mir nicht vorstellen auf 120km egal wie flach nur 300hm zu machen.


----------



## Tongadiluna (18. August 2008)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich denke du meinst 3000hm. Kann mir nicht vorstellen auf 120km egal wie flach nur 300hm zu machen.



Na, dann fahr `mal von Hannover nach Hamburg! 

Noch ein Wort zu den HT-Modellen: Ich denke, dass die ganze Thematik in puncto Technik und Gewicht ausgereizt ist und es eigentlich nichts mehr zu verbessern gibt. Wenn überhaupt, wird dies so marginal sein, dass unsereins dies niemals "erfahren" kann und wird.

Im Fully-Bereich liegt die Sache schon anders. Hier kann noch ziemlich viel Entwicklungsarbeit geleistet werden und da der Trend eben auch zu diesen Modellen neigt, wird dies wohl auch geschehen.

Ich wollte jetzt keine Diskussion über die Vor- und Nachteile beider Konzepte lostreten, sondern einfach nur mutmaßen, dass (nicht nur von Canyon) hier auf Angebot und Nachfrage reagiert wird.


----------



## hopfer (18. August 2008)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich denke du meinst 3000hm. Kann mir nicht vorstellen auf 120km egal wie flach nur 300hm zu machen.



ne ganz sicher keine 3000hm da wehre ich ja tot nach der hälfte der Streke
vielleicht waren es auch 500hm aber von Muc Süd einmal um den Stambergersee ist eine reine km fress tour sonst gar nichts


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. August 2008)

Stress wären die 120km für meinen Arsch. Der mag lieber Höhenluft und nach spätestens 80km wieder eine Dusche und ein Sofa. 

Warum hast du dein Torque und nicht dein Spectral genommen?


----------



## hopfer (18. August 2008)

zum Training halt und es gibt nur eine schöne Abfahrt auf der Ganzen tour und die wollte ich genießen 

LG Hopfer

PS: glaubt ihr das Canyon statt dem Nerve ES vielleicht ein "Enduro" mit 150mm Federweg rausbringt?


----------



## cos75 (18. August 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> PS: glaubt ihr das Canyon statt dem Nerve ES vielleicht ein "Enduro" mit 150mm Federweg rausbringt?


Nein, weil siehe #7.


----------



## hopfer (18. August 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Nein, weil siehe #7.



wir reden nicht vom Torque sondern vom Nerve ES.
es muss ja nicht gleich 150mm hinten haben aber vielleicht 150mm vorne mit der neuen Talas und als rahmen Grundlage dient wieder der*AM rahmen
Nichts für ungut LG Hopfer


----------



## cos75 (18. August 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> wir reden nicht vom Torque sondern vom Nerve ES.
> es muss ja nicht gleich 150mm hinten haben aber vielleicht 150mm vorne mit der neuen Talas und als rahmen Grundlage dient wieder der*AM rahmen
> Nichts für ungut LG Hopfer


Ich glaube einfach nicht, dass es ein Nerve ES mit 150mm gibt, weil dann die Lücke zum noch leichteren Torque zu klein wäre. Ich vermute fast das Nerve ES "stirbt" 2009. Aber es wäre schön wenn ich mich irre. Vielleicht mag ja Staabi oder Lutz uns hier exclusiv Vorabinfos geben. 

2006 gab es ja auch ein Nerve ES mit 135mm hinten und 130er Talas und ein ESX mit 145mm hinten und Pike. 2007 hatte das ESX "nur" noch 140mm.

Welche Talas hat 150mm ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (18. August 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> ....Welche Talas hat 150mm ?


die 2009er 32er.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hopfer (18. August 2008)

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_bicycle/bike_index.php?redirect=09_forks


----------



## cos75 (18. August 2008)

Danke. Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, von einem Nerve ES stand halt nix in den Ankündigungen.


----------



## staphen (18. August 2008)

Gelsentrooper schrieb:


> Nen neues Rahmendesign wäre nach zwei Jahren auch mal wieder ganz nett...



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen...
Betreff: Ultimate CF MTB
Die unterschiedlichen Durchmesser der Ausfallenden find ich optisch nich soooo toll, kann ich aber noch mit leben wenns denn nen technischen Vorteil
bringen soll.  Was gar nicht geht sind aber die Fumic Schriftzüge-hab nichts gegen die Jungs-stört mich aber. Da fehlt mir irgendwie die Identifikation zu.
1-2 Farbvariationen mehr ohne die Fumics wären schön.
Jedenfalls ist das für mich der Hauptgrund warum ich mein Canyon aus Alu noch nicht gegen Carbon getauscht hab.


----------



## Gelsentrooper (18. August 2008)

Eine interessante Komponente stellt mit Sicherheit auch der Preis für die 2009er-Bikes dar. Nachdem von der Fachpresse angekündigt wurde, dass in der Bikeindustrie mit einer Preiserhöhung von bis zu 30 % zu rechnen ist, wird man mit Spannung erwarten, ob und in welcher Höhe das der Fall sein wird.


----------



## exto (18. August 2008)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Liege ich eigentlich mit meiner Einschätzung des AM da so richtig? Ich denke mal Strecken über 30 km sind nicht unbedingt Zielrichtung der Konzeption.



Oh Mann...

Geht's noch engstirniger? Mit dem Ding kannst du 1,5 Kilometer verblockten Singletrail oder 150 Kilometer Flachland-G1-Asphalt fahren. 


Beides macht übrigens mit fast jedem Bike Spaß (wenn man denn überhaupt in der Lage ist, Spaß zu haben): Theoretiker wie dich lad' ich gern mal zu ner Tour ein. Hast du am Wochenende schon was vor?  :http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5039580&postcount=6062 Da wirst du vom Dirtbike über CC-Feilen, All-Mountains (auch verschiedene Nerve ES), Enduros bis zu Freeridern alles beim "Touren" erleben können. 
Trau dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (19. August 2008)

Stimme exto zu.
Bin letzte Woche mit meinem ESX 7.0 das erste Mal auf eine 86 km Tour gewesen - im Urlaub hab ich endlich mal die Zeit dafür.
War alles dabei gewesen: ätzender Uphill, fliegende Abfahrten, mit matschigen und steinigen Waldwegen (Yeah! Siff überall!) 
sowie mit schnellen, asphaltierten Radwegen (Hab den Rennradfahrer doch noch gepackt!).
Für mich ist dieses Bike-Konzept der perfekt Allrounder. Wäre schade, wenns unterm Tisch fallen würde...
Ich überlege grad, ob ich mein GrandCanyon 8.0 verkaufen sollte, den ich eigentlich eher für längere Touren nutze.


----------



## vori2003 (20. August 2008)

Hallo,

in der neuen Bike Sport News kam auch ein Bericht über die 2009er Bikes.
Da war auch was im Schlusssatz über die Hardtails Grand Canyon CF und Crand Canyon Al zu lesen ( wohl neue Namensgebung ). Es wird von einer Überarbeitung geschrieben, wisst Ihr mehr darüber?

Gruss

Vori


----------



## mstaab_canyon (20. August 2008)

vori2003 schrieb:


> Es wird von einer Überarbeitung geschrieben, wisst Ihr mehr darüber?



Ja 

mehr gibt es zur Eurobike auf unserer Homepage. Die Neuigkeitenfeatures aus den letzten Jahren werden noch etwas ausführlicher. Ich gebe Euch hier Bescheid wenn die Neuvorstellung online geht.

VG,

Michael


----------



## vori2003 (20. August 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> mehr gibt es zur Eurobike auf unserer Homepage. Die Neuigkeitenfeatures aus den letzten Jahren werden noch etwas ausführlicher. Ich gebe Euch hier Bescheid wenn die Neuvorstellung online geht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael

wird es die Bikes auch auf der Messe zu sehen oder sogar beim DemoDay zum fahren geben?
Ich werde bei beiden Veranstaltungen dabei sein und Ihr werdet meine 1. Anlaufstelle sein, freu mich auf Euch und bin froh das Ihr in FN wieder dabei  
seid.
 Gruß

Vori


----------



## hopfer (20. August 2008)

hi
mstaab canyon
hat in die Canyen Galerie ein Foto mit der Hammerschmidt Kurbel reingestellt und der Magura Thor gabel mit 140mm
LG Hopfer


----------



## Haardtfahrer (21. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Oh Mann...
> 
> Geht's noch engstirniger? Mit dem Ding kannst du 1,5 Kilometer verblockten Singletrail oder 150 Kilometer Flachland-G1-Asphalt fahren.
> 
> ...



Hehe, gute Antwort! Komme leider dazu, selbst zu antworten. Nein, Schiss habe ich keinen, aber leider partout keine Zeit, in den Norden zu fahren. Bist aber vorgemerkt. Eines Tages kriegste eine PN, dann steh ich quasi vor der Tür.

Klar suche ich die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau, aber vielleicht sollte ich den Familienkassenrat nochmals einberufen: Brauche doch nicht ein Rennrad und ein MTB, sondern auch noch was zum Rumhüpfen. 

Aber im Ernst: Wenn ich eher der Typ bin, der Strecke machen will, aber hier im Pfälzerwald auch ruppige Wege hat, bin ich da nicht - wenn ich halt nur ein Rad kaufen will -  mit dem 120er gut aufgehoben.

Haardtfahrer

p.s.: Ich fahre seit 1990 ungefedert. So ziemlich alles was Weg heißt. Natürlich ohne nennenswerte Sprünge. Find ich aber jetzt doch erneuerungsbedürftig.


----------



## Allgaeu_Simon (25. August 2008)

Gibts schon Bilder und/oder Preise vom neuen Canyon Torque FRX für 2009?


----------



## Langley (27. August 2008)

Dirtbiker08 schrieb:


> Gibts schon Bilder und/oder Preise vom neuen Canyon Torque FRX für 2009?



Sobald es das gibt, mach ich nen Post "Wartezimmer 2009" auf und poste den ersten Eintrag.

Ich hucke hier grad in Whistler und krieg die Krise - die haben bei den Crankworx so viele Bikes geschrottet, das sie jetzt keine Leihbikes mehr haben...

Naechtes Jahr reise ich mit nem FRX an, wenn Canyon mir eins baut...

Vor allem, weil die hier auch zunehmend mit "normalen" Gabeln fahren ( frueher eher downhilltypisch Doppelbruecke). Canyon hats ja nicht so mit der Doppelbrücke, obwohl Bobby ja eine hat....

Beste Gruesse

Langley


----------



## RaceFace89 (27. August 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> und ich wünsche mir ein Canyon Torque das genauso aussieht und funktioniert wie ein Trek Remedy



das wünsch ich mir auch,dazu noch ne joplin als standart und ein gewicht in der fr top version bei 15,80kg


----------



## braintrust (30. August 2008)

geht jmd zur eurobike am 7. und packt nen paar fotos in die galerie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (30. August 2008)

hi
ja mache ich gerne 

LG Hopfer


----------



## braintrust (30. August 2008)

sehr schön


----------



## thto (30. August 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> hi
> ja mache ich gerne
> 
> LG Hopfer



super danke


----------



## markus92 (3. September 2008)

Schau mal einer an, ein DH-Bike von Canyon. Die wippe ist wohl auch wieder verändert worden:



Einfach schön 
Hät ich nicht schon ein geiles FRX.......dann.


----------



## axxis (3. September 2008)

Das Eurobike-Special ist jetzt übrigens auf der Canyon HP online.
Die neuen Hardtails sehen echt grausig aus.


----------



## knuspi (3. September 2008)

axxis schrieb:


> Das Eurobike-Special ist jetzt übrigens auf der Canyon HP online.
> Die neuen Hardtails sehen echt grausig aus.



Geschmackssache. Mir gefallen sie


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. September 2008)

Gott schenk mir Geld, ich will so ein FRX


----------



## MasterAss (3. September 2008)

Hier der Preview:
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/mtb2009.html

PORNO!!!


----------



## knuspi (3. September 2008)

Das neue Nerve XC ist der Hammer. Schon so gut wie meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (3. September 2008)

Echt schicke und etwas mehr Mut zur Farbe dieses Jahr. Nerve MR und das GC find ich von der Farbcombo schick. Auch das AM hat was mit den weiß/grauen Sattel, Lenker und Gabel.


----------



## Olinger (3. September 2008)

Kein Spectral mehr?? 

Auch in der Rubrik Canyon Live, in welchem der Standgrundriss zu sehen ist, ist kein Spectral-Bereich zu sehen.

Sicher täusche ich mich oder das neue Spectral wird als Knaller nachgereicht.  ... hoffe ich zumindest ...

Schönen Abend noch,

der Olinger


----------



## mohlo (3. September 2008)

Olinger schrieb:


> Kein Spectral mehr??
> 
> Auch in der Rubrik Canyon Live, in welchem der Standgrundriss zu sehen ist, ist kein Spectral-Bereich zu sehen.
> 
> ...



Das Spectral wird wohl durch das Nerve MR abgelöst:

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/mtb2009.html


----------



## hopfer (3. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Das Spectral wird wohl durch das Nerve MR abgelöst:
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/mtb2009.html



Du meinst durchs XC
den das MR hat ja nur 100mm


----------



## hopfer (3. September 2008)

-


----------



## Canyon-Paul (3. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Das Spectral wird wohl durch das Nerve MR abgelöst:
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/mtb2009.html



Nee, das löst doch das RC ab. Das Spectral hatte 120mm FW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (3. September 2008)

Zum Vergleich mal das 2008er Nerve AM gegenüber dem 2009er Nerve AM


----------



## punkrockhamburg (3. September 2008)

Noch mehr fürs Auge!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=355642

Edit:

Täuscht das, oder wird das Grand Canyon AL Unterrohr zum Tretlager hin eckig?





Gruß,
Josch


----------



## hopfer (3. September 2008)

das neue AM hat einen flacheren Lenkwinkel min 1,5 grad was sagt ihr?


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (3. September 2008)

Das AM macht mir nen "filigraneren" Eindruck, kann das?

Micha


----------



## mohlo (3. September 2008)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Das AM macht mir nen "filigraneren" Eindruck, kann das?



Stimmt... kann aber auch an der verbauten HammerSchmidt-Getriebe-Kurbel leigen.

Was mir nicht besonders gefällt, ist das dünne "Blech" zwischen Ober- und Sattelrohr.


----------



## cos75 (3. September 2008)

Hilfe, das Sitzrohr beim AM ist krumm. Schweißverzug ! 
 Kann man da noch die Sattelstütze komplett versenken ? Aber wenigstens schlägt dar Reifen nicht mehr an.
Außerdem Delle im Sitzrohr fürn E-Type Umwerfer wie beim Liteville. Das Rahmengewicht vom AM würde mich interessieren. 
Und was ist aus den noch leichteren Torques geworden ? Rahmengewichte, Geometriedaten, Ausstattungen, Preise ? Kann Canyon nicht mal was dazu sagen, weil sonst kriegt man ja Alpträume.


----------



## Olinger (3. September 2008)

Danke für die Antworten und Vorschläge welches Bike das Spectral ablösen wird. Übrigens, tolle Fotos und Details 

Mir fehlt nichts desto Trotz, im 2009er Programm ein Carbon-Langhuber.

Ich fand die Kombination von Carbon mit der Rahmengeometrie für Touren und den langhubigen Federelementen durchaus reizvoll.

Insofern fällt es mir persönlich (unter Umständen aus reinen Geschmacksgründen) schwer, einen Ersatz aus der, nichts desto Trotz schönen und gelungenen Alufraktion zu akzeptieren.

Grüße,

der Olinger


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (3. September 2008)

@Mohlo: Genau das meinte ich, die Bleche

Auf den ersten Blick hätte ich angst dass da was putt geht

Micha


----------



## hopfer (3. September 2008)

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/messe.html
da schau mal einer die machen jetzt noch mal sauber.
Leider nur 4 MTB`s


----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2008)

Bin zwar kein Canyon Freund, aber das blaue Nerve AMM mit der Hammerschmidt könnte mir gleich gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (3. September 2008)

Mir pocht das herz so viele schicke bikes für 2009 canyon vielen dank ich hoffe doch das ich bald die kohle zam hab für mein nerve AM. Würde gern mal wissen ob es frei Frabwahl gibt fürs nerve Am ich die Bikes die man bis jetzt auf den bildern gesehn hat waren blau und rot, ich hoffe sehr das es auch schwarz und weiss trotzdem noch gibt.


----------



## braintrust (4. September 2008)

sweet..das blaue mit der hammerschmidt ist schonmal sehr geil


----------



## biketiger2 (4. September 2008)

Warum bloß innenverlegte Züge? Das Zeitalter von Sollbruchstellen und sich mit Wasser vollaufenden Rahmen hatten wir doch eigentlich schon hinter uns. Ganz klar ein technischer Rückschritt.


----------



## famagoer (4. September 2008)

innenverlegte züge find ich persönlich ganz nett. mein dad fährt n klein attitude, hatte noch keine probleme mit "volllaufenden rahmen". 
aber andere frage: kann man mit innenverlegten zügen nokons montieren? geht das?


das neue ultimate cf - nun grand canyon cf (scheiß name) - ist der absolute oberhammer: wohl nun ne 100mm-gabel, rahmengewicht sicher so an die 1.000gramm und diese innenverlegten züge. schön schön! 

und seh ich da an dem einen canyon den dt swiss xr1250? a wahnsinn!


----------



## hopfer (4. September 2008)

anscheinend haben die Canyon Mitarbeiter heute früh noch ein par Fotos geschossen: http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/galerie/galerie.html

LG Hopfer


----------



## braintrust (4. September 2008)

sehr feine teile


----------



## johnnyg (4. September 2008)

Ich will ein Torque 

einfach der Hammer (schmidt)


----------



## Blackwater Park (4. September 2008)




----------



## robonr1 (4. September 2008)

Hm, so einfach geht das, na dann probier ich's auch mal, ich will ein LUX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (4. September 2008)

Alter Falter! 
*Ich glaub, ich hab mich gerade in dieses braun-irgendwat-rote Nerve AM verknallt* 
Uh Oh, ich hoffe, mein ESX bekommt das nicht mit?!?
Aber ob die chicen weiße Griffe meine _Schlamm_perei auf Dauer mitmachen? Aber todchic...
Das nächstjährige Programm sieht vielversprechend in Sachen Parts, Farbe und Details aus. 
Gratulation


----------



## RaceFace89 (4. September 2008)

wenn das teil nicht geil ist


----------



## AMul (4. September 2008)

das matte carbon sieht ganz nett aus


----------



## braintrust (4. September 2008)

die bar-plugs find ich auch fesch


----------



## hopfer (4. September 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=355642&page=2
(ganz unten)
auf dem dritten + zweiten Bild von oben sieht man Schaltauge und Co findet ihr nicht auch das das ein bisschen unstabil ausschaut?

LG Hopfer


----------



## erkan1984 (4. September 2008)

wird es Neuerungen bei den Rennrädern geben?
*duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMul (4. September 2008)

soweit ich weiss gibt es nen leichteres rahmenset (Ultimate CF SLX) achja und ein neues Zeitfahrrad (speedmax cf)


----------



## famagoer (4. September 2008)

bleit nur zu hoffe, dass es wieder eine fumic-edition gibt vom lux und den grand canyon cf, weil...

1. ich mag keine formula-bremsen.
2. ritchey wcs sieht einfach weniger toll aus als die syntace-pendants.
3. marta sl ist und bleibt die edelste und beste leichtbaubremse!
4. bitte bitte keine durin sl - ohne einstellung und ohne den lo, das is einfach nix auf dauer.

super wäre halt wieder so eine version wie das aktuelle ultimate cf 8.0 fbi - 2699 und alles dran, was man braucht *hoff-hoff*


----------



## ]:-> (4. September 2008)

Gelsentrooper schrieb:


> Eine interessante Komponente stellt mit Sicherheit auch der Preis für die 2009er-Bikes dar. Nachdem von der Fachpresse angekündigt wurde, dass in der Bikeindustrie mit einer Preiserhöhung von bis zu 30 % zu rechnen ist, wird man mit Spannung erwarten, ob und in welcher Höhe das der Fall sein wird.



HI
sorry, ein wenig off toppic
das interessiert mich allgemein z.zt. am meisten.
Habe gerade die 09er Stevensmodelle (online) angesehen sowie die Red Bull Modelle die im Zusatzkatalog drin sind. 
Dort ist fast überall ganz oder in Teilen die XT der SLX oder einer SLX/XT mischung gewichen. Dazu meist ein schlechterer Laufradsatz (bei Stevens z.t. sogar extreme Abstriche beim LRS).

Bin extrem gespannt wie sich da Canyon einreiht.

Ansonsten ... es wird wohl etwas bunter im Canyon Sortiment - das freut...


----------



## kugelsicher (5. September 2008)

]:->;5093692 schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> sorry, ein wenig off toppic
> das interessiert mich allgemein z.zt. am meisten.
> Habe gerade die 09er Stevensmodelle (online) angesehen sowie die Red Bull Modelle die im Zusatzkatalog drin sind.
> ...



Mich interessiert die Preisgestaltung von Canyon für 2009 auch sehr.
Also... sobald jemand was weiß, raus damit. 
Eigentlich nur die HT 6.0 bzw. 7.0., was man für 999 EUR in 2009 geboten bekommt.
Schlechter als das alte 6.0 (wegen der angeblich steigenden Bike Preise) oder unverändert.

Aber deine Stevens Feststellung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 
Ich habe alle HT Modelle verglichen.
Beim 1299 EUR Teil sind die LR schlechter, dafür eine REBA von 09 verbaut. Patt.
ansonsten sind alle LRS und auch Preise identisch.

Und die SLX ist die LX von 09. Auch da war ALLES identisch bei den HT Modellen.


----------



## ]:-> (5. September 2008)

kugelsicher schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber deine Stevens Feststellung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> Ich habe alle HT Modelle verglichen.
> ...



Habe mir nur die Modelle Juke (08 Juke Team) und Wave angesehen .... und habe mich geirrt  . Das Wave hat tatsächlich die LX Komponenten gegen SLX getauscht und die Gabel wurde von einer Reba SL zu einer Reba Race (gibt'S die SL 09 noch?). Somit gab es hier absolut keine Abwertung. Sorry - das war ein spät-abend Fehlschuss.
Beim Juke bin ich immernoch der Meinung dass das aktuelle für 2599 (mit Crosstrail LRS nicht besser ist als das ehemalige Juke Team Select mit XTR LRS für 2399.

und nach dieser "Richtigstellung" bin ich noch mehr auf die Caynon Preise gespannt


----------



## Taxoffice! (5. September 2008)

Megageil!
Sind das die neuen Mavic Deemax Laufräder?


----------



## blindmankills (5. September 2008)

zieht ganz danach aus.
Mehr dazu gibt es auf:
http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=3008

weiß jemand ob das torque auch mit stahldämpfer kommt? wenn ja mit welchem?


----------



## Svesu (5. September 2008)

]:->;5093692 schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> sorry, ein wenig off toppic ...Habe gerade die 09er Stevensmodelle (online) angesehen


 
Auch wenn's ebenfalls etwas off-topic ist: Ich suche verzweifelt nach einem link für die 09er Stevensmodelle ... kann jemand helfen?


----------



## AMul (5. September 2008)

Svesu schrieb:


> Auch wenn's ebenfalls etwas off-topic ist: Ich suche verzweifelt nach einem link für die 09er Stevensmodelle ... kann jemand helfen?



http://www.stevensbikes.de/2009/index.php


----------



## hopfer (5. September 2008)

Neue berichte von der Eurobike

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/blog.html

LG Hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (5. September 2008)

BlaBlaBla, aber keine Fakten: Geodaten, Rahmengewichte ?
Und überhaupt, was ist mit Torque ?


----------



## Langley (5. September 2008)

Neuheitenvideo:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=355935

Gruss

Langley


----------



## hopfer (5. September 2008)

misst du warst schneller


----------



## braintrust (5. September 2008)

uh geil...zu jedem bike gibs nen DMS...sehr sehr nettes feature


----------



## lockenschulli (5. September 2008)

hat das torque ES nun 170mm federweg? is aber auch mal nen krasse feature mit dem drehmomenter...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (5. September 2008)

Wow, mir gefallen die neuen Modelle sehr. Was ich auch sehr cool finde sind die neuen Canyon-(Ergo)Griffe und den "Lenker-Einklapp-Schutz". Da freut sich das Oberrohr.

Ausserdem gibts zu jedem Bike n Drehmomentschlüssel gratis dazu - nicht schlecht!


----------



## braintrust (6. September 2008)

bin grad beim stÃ¶bern auf das stevens carbon-ht SMC gestoÃen...das gibs ab 1699â¬...wird sowas auch von canyon geben in der preisklasse?


----------



## hopfer (6. September 2008)

was für´n Porno:
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/blog.html


----------



## braintrust (6. September 2008)

die haben spaß bei der arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nudel (7. September 2008)

Wir es den Lenkanschlag auch bei den Nerve's geben?
wär ne tolle Sache
Bin gespannt wie die Modelle im allgemeinen ausgestattet sind. Wenn dann noch der Preis stimmt(wie sollte er bei Canyon auch nicht stimmen...) muss wohl ein neues Nerve Am bestellt werden!
Und diese Farbe....ahhh, ein Traum!


----------



## Fire578 (7. September 2008)

Hat schon irgendwer Infos zu den Preisen für das Nerve AM und XC?


----------



## Monsterwade (7. September 2008)

Toller Stand bei der Eurobike.

Waren fast alle Bikes zum Anfassen da und sogar zwei komplett zersägt.
Da sieht man mal die Materialstärke an verschiednen Stellen. 
Beeindruckend.


----------



## braintrust (7. September 2008)

gibs nen nerve mit hammerschmidt in der 2000â¬-preisklasse?


----------



## famagoer (8. September 2008)

das will ich wohl bezweifeln!


----------



## hopfer (8. September 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> gibs nen nerve mit hammerschmidt in der 2000â¬-preisklasse?



Nein, ich habe diesbezÃ¼glich ein paar Worte mit dem Canyon Team gewegselt. da wurde in die Richtung 3000â¬ gedeutet.

LG Hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. September 2008)

Hat jemand in Friedrichshafen etwas bzgl. des Gewichts der Nerve XCs (vgl. bislang so 8.0 und 7.0) ´rauskitzeln können?

Haardtfahrer


----------



## markus92 (8. September 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> gibs nen nerve mit hammerschmidt in der 2000-preisklasse?



Glaube eher nicht, weil die Hammerschmidt soll laut sram wohl um die 700 liegen. Also peile mal eher 2800-3500 an.


----------



## US. (8. September 2008)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Toller Stand bei der Eurobike.
> Waren fast alle Bikes zum Anfassen da und sogar zwei komplett zersägt.
> Da.



Hängt wohl von der Perspektive ab.
Ganz ehrlich gesagt, war ich vom Stand enttäuscht. Rennräder waren zwar einige vertreten, Fullies hab ich aber nur ein Nerve mit 140mm und ein Torque mit Hammerschmidt gesehen.

Andere Nerve-Varianten wären schon ganz interessant gewesen.


----------



## RaceFace89 (8. September 2008)

hatte zufällig einer gefragt was das torque mit der hammerschmidt so wiegen wird???
ein bisschen schwerer als das alte wirds ja wegen der hammerschmidt sein...


----------



## hopfer (8. September 2008)

Mehr als 3000â¬ soll es nicht kosten haben die von Canyon gesagt

LG Hopfer


----------



## hopfer (8. September 2008)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> hatte zufällig einer gefragt was das torque mit der hammerschmidt so wiegen wird???
> ein bisschen schwerer als das alte wirds ja wegen der hammerschmidt sein...



welches?
das Torque FR so 100gr
das Torque ES wahrscheinlich auch nur 100gr (wegen dem Besseren Rahmen Gewicht & Co)


----------



## -Ci- (8. September 2008)

Hallo!
Hat schon Infos zu den Preisen für das neu grand canyon carbon?
Danke!


----------



## RaceFace89 (8. September 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> welches?
> das Torque FR so 100gr
> das Torque ES wahrscheinlich auch nur 100gr (wegen dem Besseren Rahmen Gewicht & Co)



ja genau,das fr...
das klingt doch mal sehr gut 
danke

Preis wird so bei max 3500 liegen?
hab ich eig richtig gelesen "170" auf dem Umlenkhebel beim fr?


----------



## biketunE (8. September 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Wow, mir gefallen die neuen Modelle sehr. Was ich auch sehr cool finde sind die neuen Canyon-(Ergo)Griffe und den "Lenker-Einklapp-Schutz". Da freut sich das Oberrohr.
> 
> Ausserdem gibts zu jedem Bike n Drehmomentschlüssel gratis dazu - nicht schlecht!



Naja, hat mich auch erst gewundert, aber das ein Drehmomentschlüssel zu nennen..naja ich weiß nicht. Low-Budget für 2...


----------



## Canyon-Freak (8. September 2008)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

kann mir jemand sagen, um welches Modell GC AL Modell es sich hier genau handelt und wie preisliche aussehen könnte??

Vielen Dank.

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (8. September 2008)

biketunE schrieb:


> Naja, hat mich auch erst gewundert, aber das ein Drehmomentschlüssel zu nennen..naja ich weiß nicht. Low-Budget für 2...



 Jou, das Ding is der Knaller.. Hab ich auch im Video gesehen. Nen ordentlichen Drehmo gibts dann zu den 2010er Modellen. Ich mein, man sollte dem Kunden auch nicht zu viele Highlights zumuten. Sonst wird er größenwahnsinnig bis überheblich. Von daher ok.


----------



## hopfer (8. September 2008)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, um welches Modell GC AL Modell es sich hier genau handelt und wie preisliche aussehen könnte??
> 
> ...



So spontan würde ich mal auf 7.0 tippen und 1600 Euronen veranschlagen.

LGH Hopfer


----------



## Canyon-Freak (8. September 2008)

Trotz Magura Gabel und wie es scheint 
kompletter XT-Gruppe???

Ich mein das wär nicht schlecht!

War gestern auf der Eurobike und hab mir da das neue GC AL 
angeschaut, aber das mit der blauen Gabel gefällt mir net so...

Gruß Jan


----------



## Nobby2 (8. September 2008)

weiss denn jemand ob es das FRX im nÃ¤chsten jahr nur mit der Fox gibt? Oder gibts zusÃ¤tzlich ein anderes Model wie gewohnt mit der Totem?
Wollte mir eig en FRX zulegen aber wenn es die im nÃ¤chsten jahr nur mit Hammerschmitt un der 40'er Fox gibt wird der Preis bestimmt etwas hÃ¶her sein als 2700â¬ und mehr wollte ich eig nicht ausgeben


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (8. September 2008)

... ab wann sind denn erfahrungsgemäß die neuen 2009er Modelle erhältlich, bzw. wann kommen die neuen Kataloge raus und wann muss man bestellen.

Michael


----------



## Canyon-Freak (8. September 2008)

Noch ne Frage:

hat jemand schon genauere Infos/Bilder zu den Nerve XC Modellen 2009 ??

Gruß Jan


----------



## kugelsicher (8. September 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> So spontan würde ich mal auf 7.0 tippen und 1600 Euronen veranschlagen.
> 
> LGH Hopfer


Ich würde eher auf das 8.0 tippen.

Eben wegen der Magura. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das 6.0 und 7.0 mit einer REBA 100mm daher kommen.

Das 6.0 eben mit einer SLX Kurbel etc. und das 7.0 dann mit XT.
Sollte es doch das 7.0 sein.... dann Respekt für die Gabel Canyon. 

Übrigens... das 6.0 2009 wird wieder für 999 EUR zu haben sein.


----------



## hopfer (8. September 2008)

kugelsicher schrieb:


> Ich würde eher auf das 8.0 tippen.
> 
> Eben wegen der Magura. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das 6.0 und 7.0 mit einer REBA 100mm daher kommen.
> 
> ...



Hi
hast recht ist die falsche Bezeichnung.
sollte 8.0 heißen aber der Preis denke ich passt.


----------



## AMul (8. September 2008)

s`Tannezäpfle schrieb:


> ... ab wann sind denn erfahrungsgemäß die neuen 2009er Modelle erhältlich, bzw. wann kommen die neuen Kataloge raus und wann muss man bestellen.
> 
> Michael



Ab wann man bestellen kann, würd mich auch mal interessieren. 
Die neuen Kataloge kann man jetzt schon vorbestellen, 
werden dann ende 2008 verschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (8. September 2008)

Ich habe heute in Koblenz angerufen. 
Die neuen Bikes kann man ab ca. Anfang bis Mitte November auf der Homepage erwarten und ab dann auch erst bestellen. 
Der wirklich sehr freundliche und auskunftsbereite Mitarbeiter der Hotline meinte, dass man vorher nicht damit rechnen dürfte. 
Finde ich ganz schön spät. 

Aber ein Cube-Dealer meinte auch die neuen Cubes gäbe es erst ab Februar. Wenigstens kann man die schon auf der HP sehen.
Spezi gibt es auch noch nix online. 

Bin momentan hin und her gerissen. Spezi Stumpjumper FSR, Cube Stereo oder nen Nerve AM oder XC für 09?!


----------



## Extreme Rider (8. September 2008)

Ich will mir auch ein Torque FRX zulegen...daher nochmals die frage jetzt kaufen (ich bekomm sogar ein kaum gebrauchtes 2008er für 2000 angeboten) oder lieber bis nächstes jahr warten? Wenns das torque dann nur noch mit Fox 40 un der hammerschmitt gibt wirds sicher teurer...
was meint ihr?

viele grüße


----------



## ]:-> (8. September 2008)

mitte Nov ist aber gewaltig spät, bei einigen anderen Herstellern die über Händler vertrieben werden und konkurenz zu canyon darstellen "muss" man erfahrungsgemäß schon ab oktober bestellen um sicher zu sein ein bike zu bekommen -  das bedeutete aber auch dass damit canyon nicht mehr in betracht käme.
auf der anderen seite wird es 2009 - auch aufgrund der angekündigten- preissteigerungen nicht mehr so einen run geben wie die vergangenen jahre


----------



## Jani T. (9. September 2008)

What is the price for lux mr pro 2009 and fully specs???


----------



## markus92 (9. September 2008)

Extreme Rider schrieb:


> Ich will mir auch ein Torque FRX zulegen...daher nochmals die frage jetzt kaufen (ich bekomm sogar ein kaum gebrauchtes 2008er für 2000 angeboten) oder lieber bis nächstes jahr warten? Wenns das torque dann nur noch mit Fox 40 un der hammerschmitt gibt wirds sicher teurer...
> was meint ihr?
> 
> viele grüße


Ich glaub nicht das die Hammerschmidt veim FRX verbaut wird. Außerdem gibt es 2 Modelle: Torque FRX 9.0 LTD; Torque FRX 9.0; also ich denke da sollte für den alten Preis locker eins drin sein.


----------



## hopfer (9. September 2008)

Etwas zum Torque FRX das 9.0 ist mit Totem das 9.0LTD mit 40er
und beide Modele ohne Hamerschmitt sondern mit einfach Kurbel.

LG Hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (9. September 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> Etwas zum Torque FRX das 9.0 ist mit Totem das 9.0LTD mit 40er
> und beide Modele ohne Hamerschmitt sondern mit einfach Kurbel.
> 
> LG Hopfer



@hopfer

Kann gut sein, das Du recht hast was die Ausstattungen betrifft.

Aber: Wenn man das Minibild vom FRX auf der MTB 2009 Seite von Canyon mit dem Photo auf http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=355642 vergleicht:

Das FRX auf der Canyon Seite hat vorne einen Umschalter.

Zudem gabs auf der Webcam und daher auch live am Stand FRXe mit grauem Schriftzug zu sehen, die zwar eine Doppelbrücke hatten, die aber nicht vom Fuchs war.

Was nu wirklich sein wird weiss der Wind und evtl. Mr Staabi...

Beste Gruesse

Langley


----------



## hopfer (9. September 2008)

das was du da siehst ist eine Kettenführung von E. 13, das Auf der Canyon seite ist eine fehl Konstruktion eine 2fach Kurbel mit nicht schaltbarer Kettenführung ist blödsinn
Die FRXe auf der Eurobike waren Pro Bikes von Rob J und Co


----------



## Langley (9. September 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> das was du da siehst ist eine Kettenführung von E. 13
> Die FRXe auf der Eurobike waren Pro Bikes von Rob J und Co



Ok, aber auf dem kleinen Bild ist vorne nen zweiter Zahnkranz zu erkennen. 

Oder ?

Gruss

Langley


----------



## hopfer (9. September 2008)

Look up


----------



## Langley (9. September 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> Look up



...Dann seh ich blauen Himmel...

Ich versuchs nochmal: Wenn Du das grosse Live Foto anschaust siehst Du, das die Kette ganz aussen wie auf einem grossen Kranz gefuehrt wird. Auf dem Canyon Bild kann man durchschauen und sieht einen kleinen Zahnkranz. Das waere dann schon seltsam wenn das die Kettenführung waere.

Aber gut, wird schon !

Gruss

Langley


----------



## hopfer (9. September 2008)

mit "Look up" wollte ich deine Aufmerksamkeit auf meinen vorhärigen Artikel Lenken.
Auf dem Messe Bild ist eine Einfach Kurbel zu erkennen mit einer E.13 Kettenführung ich denke das wir uns in dieser Hinsicht einig sind.
auf dem Canyon Bild ist eine 2fach Kurbel zu erkennen welche aber keinen Umwerfer besitzt sonder eine nicht schaltbare Kettenführung:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Boxguide-Team-Kettenfuehrung-2008::8346.html

LG Hopfer


----------



## Langley (9. September 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> mit "Look up" wollte ich deine Aufmerksamkeit auf meinen vorhärigen Artikel Lenken.
> Auf dem Messe Bild ist eine Einfach Kurbel zu erkennen mit einer E.13 Kettenführung ich denke das wir uns in dieser Hinsicht einig sind.
> auf dem Canyon Bild ist eine 2fach Kurbel zu erkennen welche aber keinen Umwerfer besitzt sonder eine nicht schaltbare Kettenführung:
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Boxguide-Team-Kettenfuehrung-2008::8346.html
> ...



Yes, I agree.

Best regards

Langley


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (9. September 2008)

Im Zweifelsfall nicht streiten, sondern an [email protected].
schreiben. Die werdens wohl wissen oder beantworten können.

siehe dazu
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/blog.html

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## Langley (9. September 2008)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall nicht streiten, sondern an [email protected].
> schreiben. Die werdens wohl wissen oder beantworten können.
> 
> siehe dazu
> ...



Ups, ich bin mir sicher das wir nicht gestritten haben!

@hopfer 

Ich hab mich im allgemeinen nur geaergert, das im gesamten Eurobike Special von Canyon nichts zu den Torque FRX Modellen vorkam. Das hab ich der Onlineredaktion auch gestern schon mitgeteilt. Die Antwort kam recht flott:

Man habe sich auf die Topneuheiten konzentriert und werde in den kommenden Wochen nach und nach alle Modelle online vorstellen. Naja, fuer mich ists ein Weltwunder, fuer Canyon selbst aber nicht der Rede wert das sie nun ein Bike mit Doppelbrücke anbieten.

Wer den Endkundenpreis der 40er Fox kennt kann sicher verstehen das mein Mann und ich Angst haben.... 

Gruesse

Langley


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (9. September 2008)

Schau mal hier.....extra für dich 

09.09.2008
Torque FRX 9.0 LTD
Detailfotos vor dem Fotoshooting

Da Bilder bekanntlich mehr sagen als 1.000 Worte: Kurz vor dem offiziellen Katalog-Fotoshooting einige Bilder, die die Vorfreude steigern.
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/blog.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailerHurst (9. September 2008)

weiß jemand von euch ob das canyon torque frx 9.0 auch wei mit 180 mm federweg voren gibt und welche gabel


----------



## Langley (9. September 2008)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:


> Schau mal hier.....extra für dich
> 
> 09.09.2008
> Torque FRX 9.0 LTD
> ...



Glucks...

Da ist es...

Danke fuer den Tip und 

Langley


----------



## lukrab (9. September 2008)

Ich glaub ihr müsst mich mal hier aufklären. Wollte mir eigentlich eine neues Mountainbike holen und dabei bin ich auf das Canyon Nerve AM 5.0 gestoßen. Aber das ist irgendwie gerade ausverkauft. Bedeutet das jetzt das die alten 2008er Modelle schon ausverkauft sind und die 2009er noch nicht draußen sind. Oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen? 

War gerade von dem Nerve AM 5.0 so angetan, weil das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis so gut ist.

mfg rayman


----------



## famagoer (9. September 2008)

alles, was du jetzt bei den canyon-modellen auf deren homepage siehst, gilt für die 08er-modelle (natürlich bis auf das eurobike-special, aber da kannst eh nix kaufen).

das heißt, wenn dein 5.0er jetzt ausverkauft ist, dann sind die 08er-modelle fix weg. da kommt auch sicher nix mehr nach.
schau einfach, obs in deiner größe ein gutes modell gibt. oder du wartest auf das canyon-sparbuch - das startet am 13. september glaub ich (bitte berichtigt mich, wenns falsch ist), da gibts einzelstücke zu superpreisen.


viel erfolg!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. September 2008)

Ja


----------



## lukrab (9. September 2008)

Ja und wie lange dauert es ungefähr bis die 2009er Modelle rauskommen?

mfg rayman


----------



## Niederbayer (9. September 2008)

Ist das Spectral eingestampft - sieht so aus - oder?
Hat jemand Infos?


----------



## famagoer (9. September 2008)

... kommen anfang november auf die hp und sind dann bestellbar - ist auch zu empfehlen, RASCH zu bestellen, sonst wartest auf dein radl wieder bis juni


----------



## corallus (9. September 2008)

@Niederbayer
Scheint ganz so. Mal zugegeben, hättest du im 2009 noch Interesse daran?
Das neue XC 09 wird wohl nicht viel schwerer sein, als das Spectral und so
würde bei dem grossen Mehrpreis kaum mehr jemand zum Spectral greiffen.
Ich glaub, die sind auch so schon ziemlich schlecht gelaufen. Sieh nur mal,
wie lange die schon "MTB der Woche sind"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niederbayer (9. September 2008)

Interesse habe ich eigentlich nicht. Ist mir nur aufgefallen das es in der 2009er Vorstellung fehlt. Ich fand es vom Design auch nicht besoders gelungen. Sieht so aus als sollte Vanyon bei den MTB's beim Werkstoff ALU bleiben


----------



## lukrab (10. September 2008)

Mal angenommen das es möglich wäre doch noch ein Nerve AM 5.0 zu bekommen. Würde sich es lohnen auf die neuen Modelle im November zu warten?

mfg rayman


----------



## mohlo (10. September 2008)

lukrab schrieb:


> Mal angenommen das es möglich wäre doch noch ein Nerve AM 5.0 zu bekommen. Würde sich es lohnen auf die neuen Modelle im November zu warten?
> 
> mfg rayman



Ohne Angaben über die Preise und genaue Ausstattung der 2009er Modelle lässt sich das schwer beurteilen.


----------



## Extreme Rider (10. September 2008)

ich denk, da ja die preise in der bike branche sowieso steigen, wird das neue doch n bischen teurer sein. Aber soooo gravierend wirds schon ned werden wennde jetzt eins bekommst würd ichs mir evtl. noch holen


----------



## corallus (10. September 2008)

Wenn ein AM 5.0, dann jetzt. Im 09 wird es keines mehr geben. D.h. die Reihe beginnt mit AM 6.0. Wird dann wohl teurer für dich..

Siehe: http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/mtb2009.html


----------



## mohlo (10. September 2008)

corallus schrieb:


> Wenn ein AM 5.0, dann jetzt. Im 09 wird es keines mehr geben. D.h. die Reihe beginnt mit AM 6.0. Wird dann wohl teurer für dich..
> 
> Siehe: http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/mtb2009.html



Mal ganz dumm nachgefragt - wie soll man eigentlich noch an ein Nerve AM 5.0 kommen, wenn dieses Modell seit Monaten bei Canyon ausverkauft ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Extreme Rider (10. September 2008)

hier im bikemarkt und sonstwo guggen die bieten das noch an evtl n paar monate gefahren aber...dafür viel billiger


----------



## corallus (10. September 2008)

Ich tippe auch auf occasion. Und sonst frag den lukrab, er ist derjenige, der anscheinend noch irgendwie zu einem 5er kommen könnte..


----------



## Roitherkur (10. September 2008)

Weiss jemand ob sich federwegstechnisch bei den Mädchenfullies nächstes Jahr was tut? Ein AM für Mädchen wäre toll. Auf der Eurobike gabs ja nur ein Hardtail für Frauen zu bestaunen.


----------



## Extreme Rider (10. September 2008)

ohhhhh....ich denk mal da tut sich wie die jahre davor nicht allzu viel^^


----------



## lukrab (10. September 2008)

corallus schrieb:


> Ich tippe auch auf occasion. Und sonst frag den lukrab, er ist derjenige, der anscheinend noch irgendwie zu einem 5er kommen könnte..



Nein leider nicht. Wenn ich das wüsste, dann hätte ich mir schon längst eins geholt. Hab eben nochmal angerufen und die von Canyon haben gesagt, dass es komplett ausverkauft ist und die neuen Modelle so Oktober-Novermber kommen. Also auch nichts neues . Schade jetzt dachte ich ich hätte ein gutes Bike gefunden und wieder nichts.

Was meint ihr würde sich mehr lohnen warten bis die neuen Modelle rauskommen oder eines der Special Editions kaufen?

mfg lukrab


----------



## mohlo (10. September 2008)

lukrab schrieb:


> Was meint ihr würde sich mehr lohnen warten bis die neuen Modelle rauskommen oder eines der Special Editions kaufen?



Sind die nicht ebenfalls ausverkauft?


----------



## lukrab (10. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Sind die nicht ebenfalls ausverkauft?



Davon steht nichts dran. Aber wenn das stimmt, dann muss ich halt warten bis die neuen Modelle rauskommen. Super dann bin ich gerade zum perfekten Zeitpunkt auf die Idee gekommen, mir ein neues Mountainbike zu kaufen .

mfg lukrab


----------



## nudel (10. September 2008)

Ich würde bei den Nerve's alllerdings auf die 2009er warten.
Ich mein, die bekommen ja jetzt nen neuen Rahmen...


----------



## thomasbee (10. September 2008)

Hallo, 

zum Thema, warum die Spectral-Serie nach, wieviel, 2-3 Jahren ? aufgegeben wird, herrscht aber Schweigen bei Canyon, oder hab ich da was übersehen?

Meine Vermutung wäre, sie machen jetzt ja auch bei Alu 120mm und somit waere das Spectral Konkurrenz im eigenen Hause und hätte keine klare Abgrenzung mehr. Ausserdem dürfte der Gewichtsvorteil recht irrelevant sein.

Richtig?

Gruss Thomas

P.S.: Für die die nicht mehr warten wollen: Verkaufe mein ES9 2007
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=134263


----------



## Lutz-2000 (10. September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
Die Sache mit dem Spectral ist ganz einfach:
Bis auf das Spectral werden alle Carbonmodelle bei Canyon(Rennrad+MTB) seit  2007 in einer Ã¼berlegeneren Teil-Monocoque- Bauweise produziert. 
Das Spectral wurde noch in der klassischen Differenzialbauweise hergestellt. 
Insofern haben wir fÃ¼r 2009 das Spectral nicht mehr neu aufgelegt, obwohl es sich rein fahrtechnisch ausgezeichnet bewÃ¤hrt hat. 
Zudem rÃ¼ckt das vollkommen neu entwickelte Nerve XC mit seinen 120mm Federweg obwohl es aus Aluminium hergestellt ist Gewichts- und SteifigkeitsmÃ¤Ãig sehr nah an das bisherige Spectral heran.
Letzter Grund: In der Nerve  Serie vollziehen wir fahrwerksmÃ¤Ãig den Wandel von einer rein PedalrÃ¼ckschlagsneutralen Auslegung hin zu einer vÃ¶llig neuen Anti-Squat- Kinematik.
Mittels einer neuen Software konnten wir exakt eine neue Abstimmung finden bei dem auf allen drei KettenblÃ¤ttern das Anfahrnicken (Wippen/ Absacken beim Beschleunigen) wirkungsvoll eliminiert werden kann. Somit ist eine DÃ¤mpferblockierung (bergauf etc.) nicht mehr notwendig.
Klingt jetzt sehr nach Marketing-GeschwÃ¤tzâ¦wer aber Nerve alt und neu im direkten Vergleich gefahren ist wird den Unterschied sofort deutlich merken. Desshalb haben wir es auch ohne zÃ¶gern âgewagtâ der Kategorie MR und XC 20mm mehr Federweg zu spendieren. 
MÃ¶glich ist dieser Effekt primÃ¤r durch die Absenkung des Horstlinkes mÃ¶glich geworden.
Der Kettenzug entwickelt  mittels durch den angewachsenen Abstand (Kettenzugkraft X senkrechter Abstand zum Kettenstrebgelenk) ein ausfederndes Drehmoment. Dieses ausfedernd wirkende Drehmoment wird Ã¼ber den Rockerarm auf den gesammten Hinterbau Ã¼bertragen und wirkt dem Anfahrnicken (Wippen /Absacken) neutralisierend entgegen.
Durch die tretlagernahe Hauptlagerposition bleibt der PedalrÃ¼ckschlag (hervorgerufen durch die LÃ¤ngung des Kettenstrebe beim Einfedern) vergleichsweise niedrig.
Eingelenker haben generell in dieser Disziplin einen kleinen Nachteil da sie mangels Horstlink (Kettenstrebgelenk) den gewÃ¼nschten Antisquat- Effekt  allein durch einen relativ hohen Hauptlagerdrehpunkt generieren mÃ¼ssen.
Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,
Lutz Scheffer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceberry (10. September 2008)

@lukrab:
behalt mal bei canyon den outletbereich im auge! 
Ab und zu graben die noch etwas nettes, zum netten kurs aus. (Test-/ Ausstellungsbikes o.ä.)
http://www.canyon.com/outlet/liste.html?type=mtb

Ich wollte mir eigendlich nächstes Jahr ein Nerve ES oder AM (8er od. 9er) zulegen, war aber so ziemlich unentschlossen - ES oder AM. Es scheint, als sei mir die Wahl genommen! :-/


----------



## thomasbee (10. September 2008)

Wow,

danke Lutz für die informative und schnelle Antwort !

.t


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2008)

Hoi Danke für die Erläuterungen ... Mutmassungen können hier Enden 

und dies trotzdem Stuntzi so viel mit dem "Specki" angestellt hat


----------



## excalibur7706 (11. September 2008)

Hallo,

habe in der vorletzten Bike gesehen, dass das Liteville 901 mit einem DT Swiss HVR200 ausgestattet war, glaubt ihr das könnte auch der neue verbesserte Dämpfer sein für das Torque ES 2009? 

Verliere ich eigentlich die Garantie wenn ich ein 2008 TES mit einem anderen Dämpfer ausstatte?

Gruß

Ben


----------



## Extreme Rider (11. September 2008)

das kommt ganz auf den dämpfer an und ist meistens sehr unterschiedlich. Bis zu einer gewissen einbaulänge solltest du keine robleme haben, ich würd einfach mal bei canyon ne anfrage machen


----------



## Hänschen (11. September 2008)

Bin auf die Preise der Grand Canyon AL gespannt, besonders 9.0 und vllt 9.0SL.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (11. September 2008)

Hallo,

Preview 2009:

in den letzten Jahren habe ich Euch hier vor Verkaufsstart immer exclusive Einblicke in die nächstjährigen Modelle gegeben. Dieses Jahr bieten wir in unserem Blog http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/blog.html auch nach der Eurobike noch weitere Vorschauen auf 2009. Wir freuen uns auf Euer Feedback. 





Viele Grüsse,

Michael


----------



## Newmi (11. September 2008)

Das grün sieht echt mal gut aus!

Nur die Versteifung zwischen Ober- und Sitzrohr sieht sehr mickrig aus,
wird aber den Zweck bestimmt erfüllen!


----------



## Monsterwade (11. September 2008)

Noch mehr Bilder von der Eurobike:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Auf Nachfrage gibt's die in fünffacher Vergrösserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (11. September 2008)

schade das es kein spectral mehr geben wird.

die neuen modelle schauen mal richtig geil aus. dieses grün....saugeil^^


----------



## ultraschwer (11. September 2008)

grün-weiß gute kombi!
endlich mal etwas farbe..


----------



## lukrab (11. September 2008)

Werden sich die Preise arg verändern?

Stehe nämlich gerade in der Entscheidung ob ich mir jetzt noch ein Nerve ES 7.0 hole oder warte und mir dann ein Nerve AM 6.0 hole.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Blackwater Park (11. September 2008)

na endlich ist das trauma der knallbunten 90er verwunden. der weiß-trend hat das eis gebrochen, allmählich kommen sogar "echte" farben wieder.  ich warte ja immer noch auf die renaissance des hochglanz-silber, bei bionicon ist es teilweise schon zu sehen.


----------



## playbike (11. September 2008)

Farben sind ja nicht schlecht für 2009.

Aber bitte seht doch am Nerve AM gleich ne Zugführung für die Automatischen Sattelstützen mit vor! 
Ausser Santa Cruz Blut LT2 hat das noch niemand obwohl diese Stützen doch langsam der Renner sind!


----------



## Ronja (11. September 2008)

Hi, Staabi,
Das Grün ist nicht schlecht, ich würde aber das braune vorziehen, der Steg zum Oberrohr wirkt mickrig, müßte massiver sein, und das mit der Zugführung für die Absenkung der Sattelstütze fände ich auch klasse.

Gruß Ronja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (11. September 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Preview 2009:


Endlich Farbe!


----------



## nudel (11. September 2008)

Ohja, die Farben sind echt Klasse!
Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## braintrust (11. September 2008)

boah das grün ist ja mal richtig geilo
geht da so in die richtung von dem milky-green-mix von cube?


----------



## MUD´doc (11. September 2008)

Kann man eigentlich auch seine alten Bikes in Zahlung geben?
Wenn ich mir so das ansehe, was es nächstes Jahr bei Canyon zu kaufen gibt, da schwindet mir dir Portokasse?!...


----------



## schlickjump3r (12. September 2008)

Ich schaahmelzze! 

Es war vor gut zwei Jahren als ich mir mein Traumbike zusammen bauen wollte ich hatte das halbe bike schon zusammen gekauft und dann kreuzten sich mein Wege mit dem IBC Forum und ich stolperte über ein Bericht und Bild von einem Bike was meiner Vorstellung von meinen Traumbike zu 100% entsprach. Es war das 07er NERVE ES 9.0  ab da war es um mich geschehn ich servete auf die Canyon Page und konnte es kaum fassen 2749  Versenderbike..Wie jetzt? was heißt das? hmm.. dann ein bissle im Netz geforscht und in einschlägigen Foren und Magazine geschaut und eigentlich nur Gutes über Canyon gelesen gut hier und da mal engpässe beim bestellen und evlt. lange Wartezeiten beim Service. Ich wägte die Vor und Nachteile für mich ab und nach nur kurzer Zeit Stand für mich fest ich will ein Canyon und nix anderes.

So kurzer Hand alles wieder Verkauft was ich für mein Bike Projekt schon zusammen hatte und dann hat ich quasi schon die Nummer vom Bestellservice Gewählt aber es sollte nicht sein ich war zu der Zeit gerade dabei meine Ausbildung als FISI zu benenden, fand aber nicht gleich nen Job da musste ich die schöne Kohle erstmal für dinge Ausgeben die nicht so schön sind wie n Canyon aber leider wichtiger  

Nun schreiben wir das Jahr 2008. 2008 war ein kleiner schock für mich bei Canyon was den Look angeht ich konnte mich einfach nicht mit der grauen Fox gabel und den weissen DtSwiss EX 1750 enfreunden das passte irgendwie nicht für mein Geschmack rein technisch gesehn waren die Bikes 2008 sogar noch besser ausgestattet aber irgendwas hat mich auf die 2009 Modelle hoffen lassen und ich kann nur sagen Was Canyon da 2009 auf den Markt wirft übersteigt meine kühnsten erwartungen nicht nur die Preise und Ausstattungen sind TOp auch die Technik wird wie man sieht stets weiter entwickelt und zu guter letzt stimmt auch noch der Look. 

Dem Canyon TEAM, ihrer Entwickler, Ingenieure und Marketing Leute ist echt ein Großes Lob auszusprechen für das was da auf uns 2009 einschlägt. Ich bin der Marke Canyon jedenfalls schon gnadenlos verfallen und hoffe das ich dieses Jahr auch endlich mein ersten Canyon mein Eigen nennen darf. 

gruz< schlickjumper


----------



## thory (12. September 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Preview 2009:
> 
> ..... Wir freuen uns auf Euer Feedback.
> ....



Was ich mir für 2009 erträumt habe ist ein uphillfähiges Torque mit Totem oder 66er für ausgedehnte Bergtouren im schwierigen Gelände. Leider konnte ich im Programm 2009 dafür keinen Ansatz finden. Könnt Ihr ja mal in Eure "Agenda Zwanzigzehn" aufnehmen.

Gruss


----------



## Lasse (12. September 2008)

Eine Totem bringt über ein halbes Kilo Gewicht an die Front im Vergleich zur Van und bietet in schwierigem, langsam zu fahrendem Gelände keine Vorteile. Das neue Torque mit stabilem Laufradsatz und der Hammerschmidt sollte deine Anforderungen ideal erfüllen - passt doch?


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (12. September 2008)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich auch seine alten Bikes in Zahlung geben?
> Wenn ich mir so das ansehe, was es nächstes Jahr bei Canyon zu kaufen gibt, da schwindet mir dir Portokasse?!...



Ich bin da auch schon am spekulieren dran.. 
Echt verführerisch, aber man kann nicht immer alles gleich haben. Auch wenn mir die Modelle von den Farben und technischen Verbesserungen 2009 sehr sehr gut gefallen  Ich versuchs finanziell 2010 hinzubekommen. Dann sind die Bikes ja auch wieder besser und neuer und alles


----------



## Lutz-2000 (12. September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
Rein fahrtechnisch ist die Totem eine klasse Gabel - auch in schwierigem Trail-Gelände bei Langsamfahrt, da sie duch die dicken Standrohre sehr seitensteif ist. In engen Kehren macht sich das positiv bemerkbar.
Ich habe privat verschiedene Torques zur Auswahl: in einem ist die Totem solo Air verbaut (Torque FR). Damit fahre ich auch lange anstrengende Uphills. Komischerweise gewöhnt man sich an die mangelnde Absenkbarkeit sehr schnell. Meist ist es sowieso die eigene Kondition oder die mangelne Traktion und weniger die Geometrie des Bikes  (Uphillstufen/loses Geröll) welches den Aufwärtsdrang beendet.
Das andere Torque (ein ES) ist mit der Fox 36 Talas ausgestattet. Bergauf nutze ich auch wenn es extrem steil wird nur die erste von den zwei Absenkstufen. Viel wichtiger um vernünftig Bergaufzufahren ist eine geeignete Übersetzung: ich habe bei dem Torque ES ein 20er Mountain Goat Ritzel montiert. Im direkten Vergleich zum Torque FR (Mit 22er Ritzel) klettert das ES um Klassen besser. Der 10% Drehmoment-Zuwachs bergauf ist besser wie jedes Doping ;-). Momentan warte ich sehnsüchtig auf eine bestellte Mountaindrive Kurbel vom Florian Schlumpf. Diese Getriebekurbel hat einen 1:1 Modus und eine 1:2,5 Untersetzung(!). Das heißt mit einem 36 Kettenblatt hat man im ersten Gang in etwa ein 15er Ritzel vorne. Damit werde ich hoffentlich endlich diverse Berggipfel fahrenderweise erreichen . Von dort aus warten dann auf mich super Trail-Abfahrten ;-)).
Ich erhoffe mir duch den starken Unimog-Gang eine bessere Bergauf- Effizienz, da man eine 60er oder 80er Trittfrequenz beibehalten kann und nicht ständig durch energie-zehrendes Auf und Ab-Gesteige aus seinem Tretrythmus gebracht wird. Zudem wird das Antriebsmoment durch die schneller mögliche Trittfrequenz gleichmäßiger auf den Untergrund übertragen. Soweit die Theorie...
Ich berichte an dieser Stelle aus der Praxis sobald die Kurbel dran ist.
Beste Grüße,
Lutz


----------



## excalibur7706 (12. September 2008)

Hallo Lutz,

wird es 2009 wieder ein Torque ES 7.0 geben, oder fällt analog Nerve AM
die Einstiegsvariante 5.0 weg?

Überlege gerade ob ich evtl. noch ein Torque ES 7.0 im Sparbuch versuche zu ergattern, mich stört halt etwas der Monarch, der ja jetzt ersetzt werden soll.

Verliere ich eigentlich die Garantie wenn ich den Monarch durch einen anderen Dämpfer mit 222mm Länge ersetze (z.B. Evolver oder DT Swiss HVR200)?

Gruß

Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (12. September 2008)

excalibur7706 schrieb:


> Hallo Lutz,
> 
> wird es 2009 wieder ein Torque ES 7.0 geben, oder fällt analog Nerve AM
> die Einstiegsvariante 5.0 weg?
> ...



Ben,

schau mal hier: 

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/mtb2009.html

Da stehts: Torque ES 7.0.

Ab ins Wartezimmer.

Gruss Langley


----------



## thory (12. September 2008)

Lasse schrieb:


> ...Das neue Torque mit stabilem Laufradsatz und der Hammerschmidt sollte deine Anforderungen ideal erfüllen - passt doch?



Zum Glück habe ich ein torque mit stabilem LRS und mit dem Thema "Hammerschmidt" habe ich mich noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt. Nach 5 Rohloffjahren stehe ich allen möglichen innenzahnrad-plantengetrieben-getriebe-umtrieben eher demotiviert ggüber.

Ist natürlich schon ein Gedanke, wieviel mir eine totem oder 66er wirklich bringt. Vielleicht ist das gar nicht soviel. Ok, die Steifigkeit von der Lutz schreibt, bestimmt....grübel.




Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> .... Bergauf nutze ich auch wenn es extrem steil wird nur die erste von den zwei Absenkstufen. Viel wichtiger um vernünftig Bergaufzufahren ist eine geeignete Übersetzung:...



Scheint dann doch sehr von den eigenen Vorlieben abzuhängen. Für mich ist eine vernünftige Tret- und Sitzposition (fast) alles. So pumpe ich den Hinterbau am torque bei langen Anstiegen gelegentlich stärker auf, damit dieser an steilen Anstiegen weniger zusammensackt. Und die Abenkung der Gabel benutze ich voll, nicht nur um bergauf zu fahren, sondern z.b. auch um "Überbrückungsstrecken" in der ebene zügig zu absolvieren.

Gruss
Thomas

Gruss


----------



## Lasse (12. September 2008)

Ich dachte bei Hammerschmidt an die erhöhte Bodenfreiheit zum überfahren massiver Steinklötze ohne aufzusetzten. Und die 1.5-Krone sollte die 36 auch noch bremssteifer machen. Ich halte die Totem für overkill im Tourenbereich.


----------



## RaceFace89 (12. September 2008)

Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Rein fahrtechnisch ist die Totem eine klasse Gabel - auch in schwierigem Trail-Gelände bei Langsamfahrt, da sie duch die dicken Standrohre sehr seitensteif ist. In engen Kehren macht sich das positiv bemerkbar.
> Ich habe privat verschiedene Torques zur Auswahl: in einem ist die Totem solo Air verbaut (Torque FR). Damit fahre ich auch lange anstrengende Uphills.



@lutz

kannst du vielleicht bitte mal ein foto vom dem fr mit solo air posten,wäre nett

darf man also 2009 offiziell eine totem im fr fahren oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden


----------



## mstaab_canyon (12. September 2008)

Hallo,

naja, wir fahren alles mögliche um es einfach auszuprobieren. Bin auch im Nerve AM mit einer Lyrik unterwegs. Das heisst in dem Falle aber noch lange nicht, das wir das in Serie bringen werden oder zur Serie freigeben. Dafür arbeiten Lutz und ich ja in der Canyon Entwicklung, um über den ein oder anderen Tellerrand mal hinaus zu schauen 

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## RaceFace89 (12. September 2008)

kostet denn die totem-freigabe fürs fr so viel überwindung


----------



## ]:-> (12. September 2008)

gerade habe ich in der neuen "Bike" ein Nerve mit Hammerschmidt gesehen - interessantes Teil


----------



## thory (12. September 2008)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> kostet denn die totem-freigabe fürs fr so viel überwindung



Ich denke jetzt nicht, dass das Torque die Totem nicht aushält. Das wäre für mich jetzt kein Hindernis. Eher, dass eine 2 cm höhere Gabel eben auch die Tretposition so verändert, dass das man enstprechend etwa 2cm weiter nach vorne tritt. Ideral wäre hier eine 120-180 Gabel.

Aber vielleicht hat Lasse ja recht und bei meiner üblichen "Speed" ist 'ne Totem (oder 66er) nur Gewicht ohne wirklichen Vorteil?



mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> naja, wir fahren alles mögliche um es einfach auszuprobieren. Bin auch im Nerve AM mit einer Lyrik unterwegs ...um über den ein oder anderen Tellerrand mal hinaus zu schauen
> ...



Sehr schön. Wenn ich das hier so richtig verfolge gibts da aber einige Canyon ES Fahrer, die über selbigen schon länger intensiv hinaus gucken .

Gruss


----------



## RaceFace89 (12. September 2008)

also eine totem solo air wiegt 2676g (laut hersteller) das gewicht ist wie ich fined absolut akzeptabel und die performance der gabel ist 1a...

ich würde halt wirklich mal gern ne totem in meinem fr fahren, weil ich auf den dh-tracks nun doch viel mehr das gas stehen lasse als ich mir früher zutraute
das heck macht alles super mit und schluckt alles weg, nur die gabel kommt ab und zu an ihre grenzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schatten (12. September 2008)

Mehr Federweg vorne würde ich mir fürs Torque ES gar nicht wünschen; die 36 Talas macht ihren Job sehr gut. Bergauf nutze ich die Absenkung voll aus und finde, daß es das Leben schon leichter macht.

Von wegen Übersetzung: Bisher bin ich mit 22 vorn/34 hinten alles hochgekommen und ich vermute mal, daß der Umwerfer keine 20/36 Kombi packt.
Eine 22/36 SLX Kurbel fände ich auch als Serienausstattung für das ES ganz passend (Hab meins auf 22/36/BG umgebaut und das 44er noch nicht vermißt). 

@Lutz: Welchen Dämpfer fährst du im ES?


----------



## lukrab (14. September 2008)

War gestern bei Canyon (extra von Heidelberg nach Koblenz gefahren) und hab mir ein Nerve AM 7.0 SE bestellt, soll das letzte in Größe M und schwarz gewesen sein. Eigentlich wollte ich warten und mir die 2009er Modelle auch anschauen. Als ich gestern dann aber mit einem Canyon-Mitarbeiter gesprochen habe und der mir gesagt hat, dass wenn man Pech hat die 2009er Modelle erst April geliefert werden können, hab ich mich entgültig für das SE Modell entschieden. Ich wusste gar nicht dass das so lange dauert. Ich dachte wenn ich mir, sobald die neuen Modelle rauskommen, eins bestellen würde, dass dieses dann so innerhalb einem Monat geliefert werden würde. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das dann so lange dauert.

mfg lukrab


----------



## braintrust (14. September 2008)

ab wann kann man mit den neuen modellen/katalog denn rechnen und bestellen?


----------



## lukrab (14. September 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> ab wann kann man mit den neuen modellen/katalog denn rechnen und bestellen?



Anfang November haben sie mir gestern gesagt. Da gibts dann den neuen Katalog und man kann sie gleich bestellen.

mfg lukrab


----------



## cos75 (14. September 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> ab wann kann man mit den neuen modellen/katalog denn rechnen und bestellen?



Was willst den bestellen ? Also ich bestell nix.


----------



## braintrust (14. September 2008)

na ich "bräucht" noch so eine ht-rennsemmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timson1000 (15. September 2008)

hey ho
gibts schon bilder, preise oder ausstattungsdaten vom 09er torque es?


----------



## thto (15. September 2008)

leider wurden uns letzte woche am lago in limone insg. 5 bikes gestohlen, darunter 3 canyons + 2 geknackte autos... wäre für ausstattungsdetails und preisen der nerve am serie als preview als ca.werte sehr dankbar....


----------



## RaceFace89 (15. September 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> um über den ein oder anderen Tellerrand mal hinaus zu schauen
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Michael



laut bike-bravo hat auch schon ein fr besitzer rüber geguckt und fährt ne totem drin...fitze und ghost-boy schauen schon seit längerem über den tellerrand und fahren eine 66, 180mm scheinen ja super zu funktioneren


----------



## cos75 (15. September 2008)

thto schrieb:


> leider wurden uns letzte woche am lago in limone insg. 5 bikes gestohlen, darunter 3 canyons + 2 geknackte autos... wäre für ausstattungsdetails und preisen der nerve am serie als preview als ca.werte sehr dankbar....



 Ist dein Nerve ES geklaut worden ? Warum waren die Bikes im Auto, Zelten gewesen ?


----------



## thto (15. September 2008)

tja in der vergangenheit waren wir immer in bungalows auf dem campingplatz und hatten unsere bikes immer in unserer nähe, dieses jahr war diese möglichkeit nicht mehr frei, so dass wir eine ferienwohnung genommen haben, bikes waren nicht in den wohnungen erlaubt, auto war in der tiefgarage darin die bikes, wir hatten die bikes nie aus dem auto in der hotelanlage, so dass jemand sehr aufmerksam war oder einen tipp erhalten hat, vermuten wir, autos wurden aufgebrochen und selbst meine verschwitzten handschuhe mitgenommen, carabineri rückte sehr gut bewaffnet mit ein wenig verpätung an um unsere und die anderen anzeigen aufzunehmen, ich hatte vorher schon gewarnt und ein schlechtes gefühl, hat sich jetzt leider bestätigt, wieder keinen monte baldo downhill .... lernen durch schmerz kann sehr bitter sein ...


----------



## cos75 (15. September 2008)

thto schrieb:


> tja in der vergangenheit waren wir immer in bungalows auf dem campingplatz und hatten unsere bikes immer in unserer nähe, dieses jahr war diese möglichkeit nicht mehr frei, so dass wir eine ferienwohnung genommen haben, bikes waren nicht in den wohnungen erlaubt, auto war in der tiefgarage darin die bikes, wir hatten die bikes nie aus dem auto in der hotelanlage, so dass jemand sehr aufmerksam war oder einen tipp erhalten hat, vermuten wir, autos wurden aufgebrochen und selbst meine verschwitzten handschuhe mitgenommen, carabineri rückte sehr gut bewaffnet mit ein wenig verpätung an um unsere und die anderen anzeigen aufzunehmen, ich hatte vorher schon gewarnt und ein schlechtes gefühl, hat sich jetzt leider bestätigt, wieder keinen monte baldo downhill .... lernen durch schmerz kann sehr bitter sein ...


Oder den Dieben war bekannt, dass die Gäste die Bikes in den Autos lassen müssen... Mein Beileid, aber du hast ja zumindest noch dein Torque.


----------



## thto (15. September 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Oder den Dieben war bekannt, dass die Gäste die Bikes in den Autos lassen müssen... Mein Beileid, aber du hast ja zumindest noch dein Torque.



 zum glück , weisst du ob die Fox Talas 2009 im Vgl zu meiner durchsackenden 2006er linearer entwickelt worden ist ?
Die PIKE ging schon sehr sehr gut


----------



## cos75 (15. September 2008)

thto schrieb:


> zum glück , weisst du ob die Fox Talas 2009 im Vgl zu meiner durchsackenden 2006er linearer entwickelt worden ist ?
> Die PIKE ging schon sehr sehr gut



Weiß ich leider nicht.  Gibts den 2009 keine Nerve AM mit Pike ?


----------



## thto (16. September 2008)

denke eher nicht ...

MODELLE 2009: Nerve AM 9.0 HS; Nerve AM 9.0; Nerve AM 8.0; Nerve AM 7.0; Nerve AM 6.0

Der Langhuber unter den Nerve Modellen: Mit dem Nerve AM gehtâs locker den Berg hoch und auf der anderen Seite mit viel Schwung wieder runter. Wer sich nicht fÃ¼r Up- oder Downhill entscheiden mÃ¶chte, liegt mit dem Nerve AM goldrichtig. 140 Millimeter Federweg mit absenkbarer Gabel und Fox Komponenten sind einschlagende Argumente des AlleskÃ¶nners. Die wippfreie Viergelenk-Kinematik entkoppelt AntriebseinflÃ¼sse, ermÃ¶glicht aber gleichzeitig eine sensible Federungsperformance.


----------



## Fryrish (16. September 2008)

aus welcher werbung hast des? kriegst da geld für?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (16. September 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> aus welcher werbung hast des? kriegst da geld für?



AUGEN AUF
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/mtb2009.html


----------



## thto (16. September 2008)

http://www.canyon.com/blogs/media/images/00674.jpg


----------



## schlickjump3r (16. September 2008)

Jap das XC schaut richtig jut aus die Farbe sticht richtig ins Auge schaut aus als wenn die Mitarbeiter bei CAnyon alle Blut spenden musste.


----------



## schlickjump3r (16. September 2008)

Hmm, fällt mir auch jetzt zum ersten mal auf die Canyon schriftzüge sind ja 2009 auch etwas anders Liegenden Buchstaben sonder vertical. Das mir das nicht gleich aufgefallen ist


----------



## dawncore (16. September 2008)

thto schrieb:


> leider wurden uns letzte woche am lago in limone insg. 5 bikes gestohlen, darunter 3 canyons + 2 geknackte autos... wäre für ausstattungsdetails und preisen der nerve am serie als preview als ca.werte sehr dankbar....



das hört sich doch sehr nach organisiert und professionell an..... gerade mit deiner Hintergrundgeschichte. Vielleicht gibt es ja schwarze Schafe unter den Unterkünften


----------



## schlickjump3r (16. September 2008)

Jap, das stimmt allerdings ich kann mir das auch nicht anders vorstellen als das der oder diejenigen n Tipp bekommen haben, man will ja keinen was böses unterstellen aber wer kann schon kontrollieren mit was fürn finsteren Gestalten das Personal zu oder irgend jemand zu tun hat. 

Mich würd mal interesieren wie's jetzt mit versicherung ausschaut gibs da was wart ihr speziell versichert. Könnte mir vorstellen das sich da die ein oder andere Versicherung Querstellt weil ein Auto ja nicht wirklich zum Standart aufbewahrungsort eines Radels gehört und angeschloßen waren sie ja dann bestimmt ja auch net. Waren die Bikes denn von aussen sichtbar?


----------



## fiesermöpp (16. September 2008)

Hi,

was mich mal brennend interessieren würde:

warum sieht man überall zig Fotos der neuen *XC* und *AM* Modelle, aber kein einziges *MR *Fully ? Und das, obwohl dieser Rahmen genauso wie die beiden anderen Radgattungen für 2009 neu aufgelegt wurde.

Ich werde mir höchstwarscheinlich ein MR gönnen, das ja für 2009 statt 85 nunmehr 100mm Federweg hat. Und ebenso hoffentlich gibt es auch hier mal ein paar peppige Farben. Ich habe irgendwie den Eindruck, daß die "Marathonfraktion" immer als besonders konservativ und altbacken angesehen wird, die AM Fraktion dagegen neumodisch, stylish und flippig.

Anders kann ich mir die Farbwahl der letzten Jahre nicht erklären. 

Ach ja wenn jemand ein MR mal geknipst hat wäre ich für ein Bild sehr dankbar

Gruß
fm


----------



## fritzbox (16. September 2008)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was mich mal brennend interessieren würde:
> 
> ...



Schließe mich an 

Tippe das das MR Fully aber nur in Schwarz oder Weiß erhältlich sein wird


----------



## AMul (16. September 2008)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Hmm, fällt mir auch jetzt zum ersten mal auf die Canyon schriftzüge sind ja 2009 auch etwas anders Liegenden Buchstaben sonder vertical. Das mir das nicht gleich aufgefallen ist



Vielleicht ist es dir nicht aufgefallen, weil nur auf einer Seite des Rahmes die Schrift vertikaler ist, 
auf der anderen ist sie noch "liegender"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (16. September 2008)

dawncore schrieb:


> das hört sich doch sehr nach organisiert und professionell an..... gerade mit deiner Hintergrundgeschichte. Vielleicht gibt es ja schwarze Schafe unter den Unterkünften



die vermutung liegt sehr nahe, würde super gerne ausstattungsdetails sowie preise für die AM serie wissen


----------



## thto (16. September 2008)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Jap, das stimmt allerdings ich kann mir das auch nicht anders vorstellen als das der oder diejenigen n Tipp bekommen haben, man will ja keinen was böses unterstellen aber wer kann schon kontrollieren mit was fürn finsteren Gestalten das Personal zu oder irgend jemand zu tun hat.
> 
> Mich würd mal interesieren wie's jetzt mit versicherung ausschaut gibs da was wart ihr speziell versichert. Könnte mir vorstellen das sich da die ein oder andere Versicherung Querstellt weil ein Auto ja nicht wirklich zum Standart aufbewahrungsort eines Radels gehört und angeschloßen waren sie ja dann bestimmt ja auch net. Waren die Bikes denn von aussen sichtbar?



ist in klärung ... ausgang ungewiss


----------



## schlickjump3r (16. September 2008)

AMul schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es dir nicht aufgefallen, weil nur auf einer Seite des Rahmes die Schrift vertikaler ist,
> auf der anderen ist sie noch "liegender"



LOL, ich streich mein Satz


----------



## AndiG72 (16. September 2008)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen ob 2009 das LUX auch schon mit innenverlegten Zügen und den feinen Details wie Steuersatz - Anschlag kommt ? (Auf den Fotos sieht es bis jetzt nicht so aus).

Oder wird es das dann erst 2010 geben ?


----------



## timson1000 (17. September 2008)

da ich beim letzen post keine antwort bekommen habe, frag ich nochmal wie es mit dem torque es aussieht? (daten, preise, farben, v.a. welcher DÄMPFER?)


----------



## schlickjump3r (17. September 2008)

Da wirst du wohl leider wie alle bis November warten müssen bis die neue Canyon Page On geht und der 2009 Katalog rauskommt. Glaube kaum das hier ein Insider vorher was verraten wird. Der rest ist Spekulation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (17. September 2008)

naja so eine kleine preview gabs in der vergangenheit schon mal ....


----------



## schlickjump3r (17. September 2008)

kucken vieleicht ja doch noch jemand paar faktes ergattern können.


----------



## cos75 (17. September 2008)

Also was ich von meinen Gespräch mit Lutz auf der Eurobike noch weiß: Die Rahmengewichte vom Torque und Nerve AM ändern sich nicht. Außerdem hat sich beim Hinterbau-Hauptlager etwas geändert, damit man beim Torque leichter Kettenführungen verbauen kann (vobei ich mir jetzt da nicht mehr 100% sicher bin, weil ich nicht genauer nachgefragt habe). Am Nerve ist auch was am Hauptlager verbessert worden. Lenkwinkel vom Nerve AM 68° (also 0,5° flacher), Sitzwinkel 72° (gleich geblieben).


----------



## Damistam (17. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

die neuen Nerves' sind der Hammer, vorallem die Farbpalette lockert alles ein bisschen auf. 
Was denkt ihr wieviel das Nerve Am 9.0 HS kosten wird?!?!
Das Topmodel Nerve Am 9.0 kostet in diesem Jahr 2699 meint ihr das die Hammerschmidt den Preis weit über die 3000 treibt?!


----------



## thto (17. September 2008)

laut bike ca 2800


----------



## Damistam (17. September 2008)

ein Traum wird war 

hoffentlich gibt es das dann auch in Der Farbe und net in dem türkis ... mit dem kann ich mich nicht anfreunden


----------



## schlickjump3r (17. September 2008)

Das wäre ja wirklich sehr wenig, kann ich mir ja bald garnicht vorstellen da das normale 9.0 ja auch so um den dreh liegen wird evlt. auch wieder 2699 +-100 euro. Ich würd mir gern das normale 9.0 holen ich hoffe es hat die gleichen edlen Parts bis auf die Hammerschmidt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. September 2008)

Damistam schrieb:


> ....und net in dem türkis ...


Ein türkises Canyon?! Gibt's davon wo ein Foto?


----------



## Damistam (17. September 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ein türkises Canyon?! Gibt's davon wo ein Foto?



hier


----------



## Damistam (17. September 2008)

Des wär auch ne geile Farbe, aber leider nur des Nerve XC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (17. September 2008)

ich versteh auch nicht warum das mit den farben so restriktiv geregelt ist. dass man an den komponenten nix rütteln kann, ist ja nachvollziehbar, das ist ein kostenfaktor und aufwand. aber bei modellen mit dem gleichen rahmen sollten doch die vorhandenen farben für alle ausstattungsvarianten möglich sein. oder soll man z.b. beim torque FR so konditioniert werden, dass man rot mit billig und weiß mit teuer assoziiert?


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. September 2008)

Damistam schrieb:


> hier


Danke! Coole Farbe...!


----------



## braintrust (18. September 2008)

jau..erinnert mich gleich an nen vw touran


----------



## fiesermöpp (18. September 2008)

Hallo,

habe mir gerade im Canyon Blog 2009 das neue MR angeschaut. Und ich befürchte, es kommt wieder wie jedes Jahr: Das Ding gibts bestimmt wieder nur in schwarz und weiß. Canyon nennt  Marathonfahrer "die Freunde des Pure Cycling".

Ich möchte aber auch als *Pure Cycler* hippe Farben !!!! Warum kapiert Canyon das bloß nicht ? (Das grellgrün oder hellblau des AM fand ich total geil)

Gruß
fm


----------



## nudel (18. September 2008)

Ich find es auch schade dass die Farben auf einzelne Modelle beschränkt sind!
Kann man da wirklich nix machen? Ausser mit jemand anderem Rahmen tauschen..


----------



## knuspi (18. September 2008)

Macht euch doch nicht so verrückt! Wer sagt denn dass die Farben beschränkt wären? Nur weil ein Preview in weiß ist?!


----------



## schlickjump3r (18. September 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> ich versteh auch nicht warum das mit den farben so restriktiv geregelt ist. dass man an den komponenten nix rütteln kann, ist ja nachvollziehbar, das ist ein kostenfaktor und aufwand. aber bei modellen mit dem gleichen rahmen sollten doch die vorhandenen farben für alle ausstattungsvarianten möglich sein. oder soll man z.b. beim torque FR so konditioniert werden, dass man rot mit billig und weiß mit teuer assoziiert?



Die Nerve Rahmen XC, MR und am sind doch alle Unterschiedlich Konzipiert, da ist also ein Einfaches austauschn nicht möglich zumal ja Der Rahmen ein ganz wesentlicher Teil des Bikes ist und somit auch ein ALL Mountain, Cross Country bzw Maraton bike ausmacht nicht nur die Parts. 

Wünschenswert wäre es aber schon die Frei Farbwahl zu haben aber naja man wird wohl abwarten müssen bis der Katalog drausen ist erst dann kann man sich 100% sicher sein wie und was Ist.

Gruz<schlicki


----------



## der_fry (18. September 2008)

*vll nen blöde Frage aber wann ist Verkaufsstart für die Generation 2009? Jemand ne Ahnung?*


----------



## knuspi (18. September 2008)

Ab November


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_fry (18. September 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ab November



och meno.

mein mädel braucht nen neues radel.

wie sind die erfahrungen mit der lieferzeit bei den neuen modellen?


----------



## knuspi (18. September 2008)

Angeblich kann es bis April dauern. Ob das der Realität entspricht kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## der_fry (18. September 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Angeblich kann es bis April dauern. Ob das der Realität entspricht kann ich aber nicht sagen.





oh dann ist das wohl ne sache die ich ihr lieber nicht sage...


----------



## Assfight (18. September 2008)

Ab November? Da stehen erst die Preise fest habend ie mir geschriebn


----------



## Blackwater Park (18. September 2008)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Die Nerve Rahmen XC, MR und am sind doch alle Unterschiedlich Konzipiert, da ist also ein Einfaches austauschn nicht möglich zumal ja Der Rahmen ein ganz wesentlicher Teil des Bikes ist und somit auch ein ALL Mountain, Cross Country bzw Maraton bike ausmacht nicht nur die Parts.
> 
> Wünschenswert wäre es aber schon die Frei Farbwahl zu haben aber naja man wird wohl abwarten müssen bis der Katalog drausen ist erst dann kann man sich 100% sicher sein wie und was Ist.
> 
> Gruz<schlicki



genau lesen plz. es erwartet bei den preisen ja keiner, dass es jeden rahmen in jeder beliebigen farbe gibt. ich frage mich nur, wieso es bei modellen, bei denen IDENTISCHE rahmen verbaut werden, unterschiedliche einschränkungen gibt. daher das beispiel: das torque FR 7.0 gibts nur in schwarz oder rot, das torque FR 9.0 nur in schwarz oder weiß, obwohl der rahmen derselbe ist. da man ja ohnehin schon die wahl zwischen 2 farben hat, wäre es doch kein aufwand, z.b. für alle torque FR modelle alle 4 farben (schwarz, weiß, rot, grün) freizuschalten.

edit: das bezieht sich natürlich alles auf 2008, vielleicht ist es 2009 ja schon geändert.


----------



## Fryrish (18. September 2008)

die wollen denk ich mal einige farben exclusiv halten. ähnlich wie bei den autohersteller. bei audi zb, gibts bestimmte felgen nur in verbindung mit dem s-line paket. und die farbe des kühlergrills ist je nach motorvariante auch unterschiedlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (18. September 2008)

Fühle dich gepalmwedelt, ich bin unwürdig

Jetzt verstehs ichs auch, bzw nicht!


----------



## Blackwater Park (18. September 2008)

jetzt zieh ich schon meinen weinroten pulli nicht mehr an weil der mich an die billige domain im FR 7.0 erinnert. die kontrollieren einfach alles.


----------



## MTBGreenhorn (19. September 2008)

Also ab ca November kann man die neuen Modelle bestellen, weiß denn auch jemand, ab wann man die Modelle in Koblenz betrachten bzw P
probefahren kann?

MFG


----------



## knuspi (19. September 2008)

Assfight schrieb:


> Ab November? Da stehen erst die Preise fest habend ie mir geschriebn


 
Im Canyon-Blog unter dem ersten Bild zum Nerve XC steht, dass es ab November bestellt werden kann. Daher beziehe ich die Information.


----------



## haske (20. September 2008)

Wenn das Am 9.0 HS in bronze rauskommen würde, das wär echt der Hammer. 
Ich fang dann schonmal an zu sparen. 
Türkis ist doch eher was für meine Freundin.


----------



## bergziege99 (20. September 2008)

Gibt zwar an anderer Stelle einen Thread zum Lagerthema- ohne Stellungnahme von Canyon- aber zu den 2009er Nerve wäre es doch 
interessant zu wissen, ob es an den Hinterbaulagern eine Verbesserung gibt? Nach dem veröffentlichten Dauertest in der letzten Montain Bike
haben die Nerve AM hier nicht besonders gut abgeschnitten. 
An die Entwickler Michael und Lutz: Kann man den frühen Lagertod durch Wartung vobeugen oder bringen hier höherwertige Lager eine Verbesserung?


----------



## Assfight (21. September 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Im Canyon-Blog unter dem ersten Bild zum Nerve XC steht, dass es ab November bestellt werden kann. Daher beziehe ich die Information.


Verstehe


----------



## Lutz-2000 (21. September 2008)

Hallo Bergziege,
Die Kugellager haben normalerweise eine sehr lange Lebenszeit. 
(je nach Gewicht, Fahrstil und Einsatzbedingungen kann man mindestens von 2 bis 3 Jahren und länger Gebrauchsdauer ausgehen) 
Der Hinterbau kann ohne weitere Rahmenteile zu beschädigen noch weitaus länger auch mit "verschlissenen" Lagern gefahren werden, das Ansprechverhalten der Federung wird lediglich leicht schlechter.
Ein Austausch der Lager empfiehlt sich dann, wenn bei ausgebauten Dämpfer ein deutliches Einrasten zu spüren ist.
Hintergrund:
Auch wenn der Einsatzzweck eines Kugellagers im Hinterbau nicht auf Anhieb unbedingt für jeden einleuchtend ist, stellen Kugellager noch immer die beste Hinterbaulagerung dar.
In der Praxis unterliegt jeder Fully Rahmen im Fahrbetrieb einem dynamischen Flex. Dieser Hinterbau-Flex bewirkt kurzzeitige Fehlfluchtungen der Lager. Ein Kugellager reagiert auf diese dynamischen Fehlfluchtungen üblicherweise sehr tolerant, da die Kugeln einen kleineren Radius wie die Rillenlaufbahnen haben.
Dennoch kann sich jedes Kugellager am Hinterbau mit der Zeit an seiner bevorzugten Fahrposition (im SAG) einlaufen. 
Normalerweise spürt man ein leicht eingelaufenes Kugellager im Fahrbetrieb nicht. Im Ausgebauten Zusatnd fühlt sich ein gebrauchtes  Kugellager so an als würde es bei einer bestimmten Position einrasten.
Nach unseren Erfahrungen sind die Kugellager im Kettenstrebgelenk am ersten "fällig". Die Wippenlagerung ist normalerweise nicht sehr anfällig für übermäßiges Einlaufen. 
Bis heute haben wir von den verschiedenen Kugellager-Herstellern keine nennenswerten Lebensdauerzeit Unterschiede feststellen können. 
Eine Lebenszeitverlängerung stellt auf jeden Fall einen vorsichtigen Umgang mit dem Dampfstrahler dar.
Ein trockener und möglichst warmer Unterstellplatz, sowie ein gründliches säubern +abtrocknen des Bikes ist für eine lange Lebensdauer ebenfalls entscheidend.
Für etwas schraub-willigere Biker kann man auch die Kugellager einmal im Jahr um 30° in der Einbaulage weiter-drehen damit die punktuelle Kugellast sich an einer anderen /neuen  Kugellaufbahnfläche aufbaut.
Mit dieser Maßnahme kann man einen fälligen Kugellagertausch hinauszögern. Mit einer feinen Messerspitze lässt sich auch bei dieser Gelegenheit die Dichtringe der Lager vorsichtig abhebeln.Nach eine Benzinwaschung kann man neues Lagerfett einfüllen und die Dichtkappen wieder einklippen. Wer neue Lager einsetzen will: auch kein Problem: entweder bei Canyon bestellen oder in jedem Kugellagergeschäft für wenige Euro kaufen (SKF etc.).
PS:
Die 2009er Modelle haben nochmals verbesserte Außendichtungen und eine  noch weniger verwindungsanfällige (Lagerschonende) einteilige Rockerarm- Ausführung (alle Modelle von Nerve bis Torque)
Grüße,
Lutz


----------



## bergziege99 (21. September 2008)

Hallo Lutz,

Danke für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort. 

Gruß und schönen Abend- Bergziege


----------



## axho (22. September 2008)

*Zitat von Canyon:*
********************************************************
*AW: Mein ganz persönlicher Versender-Test als Canyon-Erstbestellkunde* 
Hallo,

nur ganz kurz, weil ich nur eben privat online bin: bitte niemals Aftermarket, also Endkundengeschäft, mit OEM-Geschäft verwechseln. Ich glaube gerne das DT Swiss die DT 370 15mm Naben jetzt an Endkunden liefern kann, das sagt aber noch lange nichts darüber aus wann die jeweiligen OEM-Kunden ihre Ware bekommen. Denn das hängt davon ab wann die OE-Kunden, also die Fahrradhersteller, ihren Bedarf bestellt haben und wer da zuerst bedient wird. Wir mussten sehr kurzfristig auf die DT Naben wechseln nachdem die Shimano Naben ausgefallen sind. Und da sind Leadtimes von mehreren Wochen (bis mehreren Monaten bei anderen Branchengrößen) leider völlig normal und branchenüblich. DT hat sicherlich einen Eigenbedarf für den Aftermarket geblockt der jetzt ausgeliefert wird. Das heisst aber noch lange nicht, das wir jetzt auch schon unsere Naben bekommen können. Wir arbeiten aber mit DT an einer Terminverbesserung, das kann ich sicher verraten ohne jetzt konkreteres versprechen zu können.

Zum Abdecken des OE-Bedarfs durch Lagerüberstände die später einzeln abverkauft werden müssen: Mit den meisten Lieferanten haben wir genau wie andere Fahrradhersteller ganz klare Verträge das OE-Komponenten auch tatsächlich nur an Räder verbaut und nicht in den Einzelverkauf gelangen dürfen. Die Hersteller möchten damit verständlicherweise den Graumarkt unterbinden und es gab auch schon Mitbewerber von uns die dachten solche Vereinbarungen würden für sie nicht gelten und die dann Vertragsstrafen und Lieferstopp verdauen mussten. Wir können also gar nicht "überbestellen".

_*Ich habe es hier schon häufiger geschrieben: Die gesamte Teileorder für 2009 ist schon lange passiert, und zwar nicht weil wir unbedingt Kosten sparen wollten durch diese Art des Einkaufs sondern weil es durch Vorlaufzeiten bei Rahmen- und auch bei manchen Komponentenlieferanten (nicht bei allen) gar nicht anders geht. Und das gilt für jeden Fahrradhersteller, 2009 ist weitgehend "durch".*_

Viele Grüsse,

Michael
********************************************************
*Zitat Ende!*

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier und versuche mich im Forum über mein zukünftiges Bike zu informieren (evtl. Nerve AM oder XC).

Dabei stellt sich mit folgende Frage:
Wenn doch die gesamte Teileorder für 2009 längst passiert ist, dann müssten doch auch alle Ausstattungsdetails für die 2009er Modelle längst feststehen.
Ich frag mich nur, warum wir dann noch keine Details und Preise für die neuen Modelle bekommen?
Gibts einen Grund für diese Geheimniskrämerei?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (22. September 2008)

Hallo,

ganz einfach, weil es einen offiziellen Verkaufsstart gibt, zu dem die neue Webseite online gestellt wird, die Räder im Warenwirtschaftssystem verfügbar sein müssen, die Verkäufer auf die neuen Modelle geschult und auch der Katalog fertig sein sollte. Und da dies ein Haufen Arbeit ist  liegt dieser Verkaufsstart bei Canyon immer im Spätherbst. Währenddessen informieren wir im Blog auf unserer Homepage über Neuheiten.

Es ist ja nicht damit getan das ich die Spezifikationen der Räder fertig stelle und an unseren Einkauf zum Ordern der Parts übergebe, zu einem Modelljahreswechsel gehört ja auch eine Menge Nacharbeit.

Viele Grüsse,

Michael


----------



## M.I.G. (22. September 2008)

*hat sich erledigt*


----------



## kugelsicher (22. September 2008)

Kleines Feedback an die Canyon Verantwortlichen wegen der neuen Rahmen Farben:

Ist mir ein Rätsel wie man sich bei den Farben regelmäßig so vergreifen kann.
- Dieses komische Hellblau ist so ziemlich die schrecklichste Farbe die ich je an einem Bike gesehen habe.

- Dann das heute gezeigte Grün am GC. Grausam, einfach furchtbar!!
Damit würde ich mich fast schämen durch die Stadt zu heizen.
Im Wald mags ja gehen, da wird man wenigstens nicht gesehen.

- Dann wird ein weißes Bike mit weißer FG ausgestattet. Schrecklich.
Dazu dann (schon mehrere Jahre) an weißen Rahmen diese silbernen Schriften.
Wie gut könnte der weiße Rahmen mit einer schwarzen FG und schwarzen Schriften(!) aussehen.
- Dann dieses Orange. Geht zwar noch schlimmer aber eben auch deutlich besser. Hoffentlich kommt das nicht noch ans GC.
Dann wären die quietsch-bunten Kindergarten Farben komplett.

Ein wenig Hoffnung macht das Rot. Wenn das am GC angeboten wird, gibt es wenigstens eine brauchbare Möglichkeit fürs GC.
Wie wäre es denn endlich mal mit einem hochglanz schwarzen Rahmen fürs GC anstatt diesem suboptimal bis schnarch-langweiligen matt-schwarzen?!

Versteh ich nicht.... so tolle Bikes anbieten und dann bei den Farben sich so vergreifen.
Ich seh manchmal uralte GC bei Ebay die eine tolle Farbe haben, aber in der "Neuzeit", Fehlanzeige. 
Andere Hersteller zeigen jedes Jahr regelmässig wie schön man Bikes gestalten kann.


----------



## knuspi (22. September 2008)

Also mal abgesehen vom grünen GC find ich die Farben eigentlich ganz ansprechend. Gerade das blaue Nerve AM find ich richtig schick mit den weißen Griffen und Sattel. Aber ist wohl Geschmackssache


----------



## mohlo (22. September 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Also mal abgesehen vom grünen GC find ich die Farben eigentlich ganz ansprechend. Gerade das blaue Nerve AM find ich richtig schick mit den weißen Griffen und Sattel. Aber ist wohl Geschmackssache



Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie die der Sattel und die Griffen nach der ersten Fahrt aussehen.


----------



## hopfer (22. September 2008)

Ich finde die Farben auch nicht schlecht
(über das blau kann man streiten)


----------



## knuspi (22. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie die der Sattel und die Griffen nach der ersten Fahrt aussehen.



Da hast du wohl recht. Am besten gleich ausreichend Ersatzgriffe mitbestellen


----------



## Ghoosa (22. September 2008)

mit jeder Fahrt mehr ne andere Griff- und Sattelfarbe und in nem Jahr sinds braun bis schwarz 

variable Farben und das ohne Aufpreis, hat nicht jeder


----------



## schlickjump3r (22. September 2008)

Also ich für mein Teil finde die Farben für 2009 mehr als gelungen bisher noch nichts was mich nicht ausserordentlich ansprechen würde, gerade bei den weissen Frames mit weissen Gabeln wurden meine Gebete erhört und ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nudel (22. September 2008)

Also die einzige Farbe die mir wirklich nicht gefällt ist das komische grün vom GC.
Ansonsten ist alles top!


----------



## axxis (22. September 2008)

Und ich find das grüne GC sehr schön  Nur die weiße Federgabel passt überhaupt nicht.


----------



## MasterAss (23. September 2008)

Jahrelang ist Canyon mausegrau und jetzt kommen endlich (geile) Farben und wieder seids ihr am Mosern und Meckern! Lasst euch doch nicht von VORAB-Bildern verschrecken. Es gab bei Canyon bisher immer mehrere Farben pro Modell und da wird auch mit Sicherheit das VW-Silber-Schwarz-Einheitsfarbengedöns-Für-Langeweiler dabei sein


----------



## axho (23. September 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ganz einfach, weil es einen offiziellen Verkaufsstart gibt, zu dem die neue Webseite online gestellt wird, die Räder im Warenwirtschaftssystem verfügbar sein müssen, die Verkäufer auf die neuen Modelle geschult und auch der Katalog fertig sein sollte. Und da dies ein Haufen Arbeit ist  liegt dieser Verkaufsstart bei Canyon immer im Spätherbst. Währenddessen informieren wir im Blog auf unserer Homepage über Neuheiten.
> 
> ...


 
Das mit dem offiziellen Verkaufsstart ist schon klar - dafür muss natürlich alles fertig sein. Dass es eine Menge Arbeit bis dahin gibt, glaub ich auch gerne.
Aber nichts desto trotz ist die Spezifikation anscheinend bereits fertig und könnte durchaus vorab veröffentlicht werden. Dann könnte man sich als potentieller Kunde schon mal ein Bild über das neue Produkt machen.

Wie wär´s mit sowas:

*Nerve AM 7.0*
*1.999,00 *




*Rahmen*New Nerve ES All Mountain, 7005 Series Aluminium ,Opti-Size Alloy Tubeset



*Dämpfer*FOX RP 23 Big Airchamber



*Gabel*FOX Talas RLC 100-140



*Steuersatz*Integrated Headset



*Schaltwerk*SRAM X.9



*Umwerfer*SRAM X.9



*Schaltgriffe*SRAM X.9 Matchmaker



*Bremsgriffe*Avid Juicy 7



*Bremsen*Avid Juicy 7 203/185



*Naben*Sun Ringlé Dirty Flea



*Zahnkranz*Shimano Deore XT 11-34



*Felgen*Sun Ringlé EQ 27 SVD



*Reifen*Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4 Snakeskin



*Kurbeln*Shimano Deore XT FC-M 770 Hollowtech II



*Kettenblätter*44/32/22



*Innenlager*Shimano Deore XT



*Vorbau*Syntace F119



*Lenker*Easton EA 70 MonkeyBar 685 mm



*Sattel*Selle Italia SLK Special Edition



*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite



*Pedale*Auslieferung ohne



*Rahmenhöhen*S (16,5"), M (18,5"), L (20,0"), XL (22,0")



*Gewicht*13,00 kg

Also aus meiner Sicht ist das eine rein politische Entscheidung.
Bei anderen Firmen/Branchen gibt es durchaus technische Details für die Kunden und zwar deutlich vor dem offiziellen Verkaufsstart.

Schade eigentlich ...


----------



## cos75 (23. September 2008)

Das gabs 2006 zuletzt 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195347
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195349


----------



## staphen (23. September 2008)

ja,schau mal aufs Datum des Beitrags-25.11.2005-wir werden uns wohl oder übel gedulden müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (23. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Jahrelang ist Canyon mausegrau und jetzt kommen endlich (geile) Farben und wieder seids ihr am Mosern und Meckern! Lasst euch doch nicht von VORAB-Bildern verschrecken. Es gab bei Canyon bisher immer mehrere Farben pro Modell und da wird auch mit Sicherheit das VW-Silber-Schwarz-Einheitsfarbengedöns-Für-Langeweiler dabei sein


Die sinnlosen Farbdiskussionen werden wohl nie ausbleiben...

(auch ich finde bunt gut!)


----------



## torpe (23. September 2008)

@kugelsicher:
hast du dir schonmal überlegt, dass bei lackierten rahmen lackschäden entstehen können? die sehen dann garantiert schlimmer aus, als ein matter ANODISIERTER rahmen, der dagegen unempfindlich ist!


----------



## hopfer (23. September 2008)

Ich habe mir Gerade noch einmal den Bericht von der Eurobike angeschaut
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=355935
Das Torque FR



Hatte letztes Jahr eine Fox 36Van verbaut
dieses Jahr ist die Fox 36Van Schwarz die Gabel auf dem Bild ist aber weiß.
Die Fox 36Float ist dieses Jahr weiß
soll heißen ist im Torque FR dieses jahr eine Luft Gabel verbaut?
und wen schon eine Luft Gabel wieso dann keine 36Talas 

Es kann natürlich seien das Canyon die 36Van in weiß geordert hat.
Ich war zwar auf der Eurobike nur habe ich auf die Gabel nicht geachtet.
Fox: http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_bicycle/bike_index.php?redirect=09_forks

Ich hoffe das Canyon hier aufklären kann

LG Hopfer


----------



## mstaab_canyon (23. September 2008)

Hallo,

ist eine VAN in weiss.

VG,

Michael


----------



## hopfer (23. September 2008)

@mstaab canyon


----------



## hithem (23. September 2008)

@ mstaab canyon
what will be approximatively the price of the FRX LTD and the FRX???
thank you and sorry but i dont speak german


----------



## hithem (24. September 2008)

up


----------



## Niederbayer (25. September 2008)

Die Farbdiskussion scheint wirklich ins Unendliche zu gehen. 
Ich kann aber mit denn knalligen Farben auch wenig anfangen.

Frage an die Entwickler:
Wird es denn, neben den neuen Farben, auch weiterhin die klassischen (schwarz, weiß und vielleicht silber) zu Auswahl geben?
Erweitert Ihr die Farbauswahlmöglichkeit für Eure Kunden?


----------



## hopfer (26. September 2008)

sabber, sabber, sabber,......
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/blog.html

Gott wie geil


----------



## Zeisigschreck (26. September 2008)

Wie oft machen denn die Pressungen das jährliche Ausbauen der Lager und den um 30 grd.-versetzten Neueinbau (eigentlich gute Idee!) selbst bei Tiefkühlung (?) mit, ohne wirksam an Innendurchmesser infolge Materialabscherung (Stahl härter als Alu) zu verlieren? Wirklich 11X? Oder muß man den Rahmen nach der üblichen "Abschreibungszeit" von wenigen Jahren in die Tonne werfen, weil die Lager in den Pressungen "schwimmen"? 

Trotz der interessanten Erklärungen verstehe ich das sehr frühe Aus der Lager an den Dauertesträdern (nur 2500 km!) aus dem Mountain-Bike-Bericht immer noch nicht so recht, auch wenn mir klar ist, daß Mechanik kein ewiges Leben haben kann. 

Zeisigschreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius22 (27. September 2008)

Zeisigschreck schrieb:


> Wie oft machen denn die Pressungen das jährliche Ausbauen der Lager und den um 30 grd.-versetzten Neueinbau (eigentlich gute Idee!) selbst bei Tiefkühlung (?) mit, ohne wirksam an Innendurchmesser infolge Materialabscherung (Stahl härter als Alu) zu verlieren? Wirklich 11X? Oder muß man den Rahmen nach der üblichen "Abschreibungszeit" von wenigen Jahren in die Tonne werfen, weil die Lager in den Pressungen "schwimmen"?
> 
> Trotz der interessanten Erklärungen verstehe ich das sehr frühe Aus der Lager an den Dauertesträdern (nur 2500 km!) aus dem Mountain-Bike-Bericht immer noch nicht so recht, auch wenn mir klar ist, daß Mechanik kein ewiges Leben haben kann.
> 
> Zeisigschreck



-Sind die Passungen für die Lager im Hinterbau der Nerve Rahmen und wie sie alle heißen überhaupt Übermaßpassungen? 

-Sind das nicht alles relativ enge Spielpassungen, in die die Lager noch ohne Schmiermittel und weiterer Tricks einbaufähig sind?


Marius


----------



## Zeisigschreck (27. September 2008)

Da ich mich mit Lagertechnik bei Canyon-Bikes bisher nicht gut genug auskenne, aber im Zweifelsfall schon nach 2500 km ggf. mal selber Hand anlegen müßte, würden mich entsprechende Details auch brennend interessieren (natürlich unter Beachtung der Garantiebestimmungen!)

Zeisigschreck


----------



## AMul (27. September 2008)

Wen es interessiert: die Geometriedaten von nerve XC sind online 


http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/blog.html?hpcnclc=163


----------



## Fryrish (27. September 2008)

ich hoffe ihr meint dasd mit dem lager net ernst. wenn man nicht zwei linke hände hat, kann an ohne probleme so ein lager 2-3mal oder auch öfters wechseln ohne den kompletten rahmen zu zerstören.

kalt mach oder erhitzen bringt bei der demontage meistens recht wenig, da ja alle teile die temperaturänderung erfahren würden, und somit zieml gleichmäßig in der länge ändern würden. diese technik wird meist bei der montage eingesetzt. bezweifle jedoch sehr stark das canyon sowas macht, sowas wird meiost bei (sehr) großen lagern gemacht. bei canyon werden die mit großer sicherheit eingepresst. also dürfte es kein problem sein diese wieder auszupressen.

soweit ich weiß, werden bohrung und aussendurchmesser eines lagers, bzw die fügeflächen, unterschiedlich toleriert. einmal als übermaß- und einmal als übergangspaßung. ist abhängig von der beanspruchung des lagers. ausnahmen bestätigen die regel.


----------



## tpa (28. September 2008)

Huhu,

wie deutlich ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischem dem XC mit jetzt 120mm Federweg und dem AM? Was kann man mit dem AM machen, was mit dem XC nicht geht?


----------



## Marius22 (28. September 2008)

tpa schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> wie deutlich ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischem dem XC mit jetzt 120mm Federweg und dem AM? Was kann man mit dem AM machen, was mit dem XC nicht geht?



der größte unterschied dürfte bezüglich der Stabilität der Laufräder liegen. da sind die Xc rims doch bisschen mehr auf leichtbau ausgelegt. Wobei die nicht geösten Sun's im AM5.0 und 6.0 von jahr 2008, laut Mountainbike auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei sind. Aber wer weiß, was die damit angestellt haben.. ein downhiller isses ja nun auch mit 140mm nicht...


----------



## fiesermöpp (28. September 2008)

Hi,

was mich vielmehr interessieren würde, wie sich der Unterschied vom 08´er und 09´er XC bemerkbar machen wird. *Leider* werden wohl bei sämtlichen 09´er Modellen nicht absenkbare 120mm Gabeln verbaut werden. Das schränkt die Bergauftauglichkeit m. E. empfindlich ein.

Ich schwanke noch zwischen einem MR und XC für nächstes Jahr und das Rad sollte schon seine Sportlichkeit vor allem bei der Geometrie nicht verlieren.

Gruß
fm


----------



## AMul (28. September 2008)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was mich vielmehr interessieren würde, wie sich der Unterschied vom 08´er und 09´er XC bemerkbar machen wird. *Leider* werden wohl bei sämtlichen 09´er Modellen nicht absenkbare 120mm Gabeln verbaut werden. Das schränkt die Bergauftauglichkeit m. E. empfindlich ein.
> 
> ...



vergleich doch einfach die geometrie des 08er XC mit dem 09er XC, die Geometrietabellen des 09ers 
sind ja schon auf der hp http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/b...ml?hpcnclc=163


----------



## Marius22 (28. September 2008)

AMul schrieb:


> vergleich doch einfach die geometrie des 08er XC mit dem 09er XC, die Geometrietabellen des 09ers
> sind ja schon auf der hp http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/b...ml?hpcnclc=163



Und dabei wird auffallen, dass sich die Geometrie stark in Richtung AM verschoben hat, sofern ich das beurteilen kann. Ich finde diesen Schritt klasse! 120mm ist ein super Kompromiss, da kommt das abgesenkte Oberrohr auch gerade recht. Das neue Nerve XC ist einfach für die die alles haben wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (29. September 2008)

Marius22 schrieb:


> Und dabei wird auffallen, dass sich die Geometrie stark in Richtung AM verschoben hat, sofern ich das beurteilen kann. Ich finde diesen Schritt klasse! 120mm ist ein super Kompromiss, da kommt das abgesenkte Oberrohr auch gerade recht. Das neue Nerve XC ist einfach für die die alles haben wollen.



Wenn du die Tabellen genau vergleichst und wir davon ausgehen, daß von Canyon korrekte Angaben gemacht werden, siehst du, daß die Geometrie des Rahmens bis fast auf den Millimeter gleich geblieben ist.

Jedoch wird jetzt eine Gabeleinbaulänge von 500mm ggü 470mm spezifiziert. Die leichten Unterschiede in den Winkeln (jeweils -1°), im Tretlagerdrop (reduziert) und in den Längemaßen resultieren aus der längeren Gabel.

Ich persönlich hätte ein neues Layout mit angepasstem Sitzwinkel noch besser gefunden. Also eine größere Spreizung zwischen Sitz- und Lenkwinkel.
Letztlich gehts hier aber nur um Nuancen. 1° hin oder her lässt sich auch anderweitig kompensieren.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Marius22 (29. September 2008)

US. schrieb:


> Wenn du die Tabellen genau vergleichst und wir davon ausgehen, daß von Canyon korrekte Angaben gemacht werden, siehst du, daß die Geometrie des Rahmens bis fast auf den Millimeter gleich geblieben ist.
> 
> Jedoch wird jetzt eine Gabeleinbaulänge von 500mm ggü 470mm spezifiziert. Die leichten Unterschiede in den Winkeln (jeweils -1°), im Tretlagerdrop (reduziert) und in den Längemaßen resultieren aus der längeren Gabel.
> 
> ...



oh- ok, danke für die Erklärung. So habe ich das gar nicht gesehen gehabt. Hab mich wohl zusehr vom abgesenkten Oberrohr und der neuen Gabeleinbaulänge leiten lassen.


----------



## AMul (29. September 2008)

Wird es für die MTBs 2009 eigentlich auch ein Baukastensystem geben? 
Bei den Rennrädern hab ich heute gesehen das es eins geben wird 
(zumindest für das ultimate cf)


----------



## Assfight (30. September 2008)

Des neue Canyon Torque ES LTD, im Blog sind noch mehr Bilder, aber das reicht ja schon um es für umwerfend zu halten


----------



## fiesermöpp (30. September 2008)

Assfight schrieb:


> Des neue Canyon Torque ES LTD, im Blog sind noch mehr Bilder, aber das reicht ja schon um es für umwerfend zu halten



Hi,

mal auf das Datum geschaut: Donnerstag 02.10.08 ? Heute ist erst Dienstag.
Haben wohl beim online-stellen den falschen Knopf gedrückt ?! Wo bleiben denn die News von Dienstag ?

Gruß
fm


----------



## Assfight (30. September 2008)

Auch noch nicht gemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiesermöpp (30. September 2008)

Aha, scheinen´s jetzt gemerkt zu haben.


----------



## schlickjump3r (30. September 2008)

soll das so original sein bei ltd. mit der schwarzen schrift und so, schaut schon ziehmlich raw aus:d


----------



## AMul (30. September 2008)

Also ich finds schick so ganz schwarz...
Was tippt ihr denn wie viel es wiegt?


----------



## schlickjump3r (30. September 2008)

AMul schrieb:


> Also ich finds schick so ganz schwarz...
> Was tippt ihr denn wie viel es wiegt?



13.5 +- irgendwas


----------



## hopfer (30. September 2008)

Schick Schick!!!
Ich dachte das die Torque ES wider den Monarch Dämpfer verbaut bekommen 
oder ist das nur bei dem LTD Model so?

LG Hopfer


----------



## Assfight (30. September 2008)

Ich denk ma ist standard jetzt, der hat ja nicht schlecht im Test abgeschnitten.


----------



## checkb (1. Oktober 2008)

Da bin ich platt, das ES sieht ja mal Hammermässig aus. 

checkb


----------



## messerclub-illi (1. Oktober 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Da bin ich platt, das ES sieht ja mal Hammermässig aus.
> 
> checkb





du meinst Hammerschmidtmässig  

is wirklich schick geworden......wird aber nich billig denk ich mal


----------



## checkb (1. Oktober 2008)

messerclub-illi schrieb:


> du meinst Hammerschmidtmässig
> 
> is wirklich schick geworden......wird aber nich billig denk ich mal



Hammerschmidtmässig.  Ich denke 3499,00 Euro. 

checkb


----------



## Assfight (1. Oktober 2008)

Oder vielleicht sogar 4000 Euronen, des letzte LTD hat ja auch 3999 gekostet, dann noch Preiserhöhung um 1 Euro dann passts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (1. Oktober 2008)

also das torque sieht gut aus,vorallem mit den schwarzen decals
wenn wir schon bei decals sind, hat sich da jetzt was getan oder machen die wieder schnell verschwindibus?


----------



## Assfight (1. Oktober 2008)

Unter dem 11. Bild steht:


> Preise zum Torque ES 9.0 LTD werden zum relaunch der Webseite bekannt gegeben.



Verstehe das nicht ganz


----------



## knuspi (1. Oktober 2008)

Assfight schrieb:


> Unter dem 11. Bild steht:
> 
> 
> Verstehe das nicht ganz



Was gibts daran nicht zu verstehen? Anfang November ist der Relaunch der neuen Seite und ab dann gibts die Preise ...


----------



## Assfight (1. Oktober 2008)

Rlaunche, da hebn wir's. Ist das die Übersicht der Bikes?


----------



## knuspi (1. Oktober 2008)

Assfight schrieb:


> Rlaunche, da hebn wir's. Ist das die Übersicht der Bikes?



Nein, das heißt, dass die neue Internetseite online geht. Dann gibts alle Preise und Modelle.


----------



## Jani T. (6. Oktober 2008)

What is the price for Lux MR LTD 2009????


----------



## messerclub-illi (6. Oktober 2008)

from what is mentioned here in the posts  you can expect the prices for the new bikes from November


----------



## Jägermeister85 (9. Oktober 2008)

Die neuen Farben sind ja mal echt schick 
Haben glatt mein Interesse an Canyon geweckt 

Ich hätte da aber mal ne Frage - Ich würde mir wenn dann wohl nen Nerve AM oder XC Rahmen holen (Abhängig von Farbe und Preis). Nun hab ich an meinem jetzigen Bike ne Formula Oro Bianco Bremse dran und nachdem ich dieses Bild von der Eurobike gesehen hab






würde mich mal interessieren, ob es auch möglich ist die Bremsleitung irgendwie sinnvoll hinter die Sitzstrebe zu legen, da mir der verlauf wie auf dem Foto etwas sorgen bereitet hinsichtlich der Haltbarkeit bei ungewollten Bodenkontakt 

gruß Jägermeister


----------



## Jonez (12. Oktober 2008)

Ist schon bekannt, wann die 2009er Seite erscheint, bzw die Bikes gelistet werden?

Gruß Jonez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hesse77 (12. Oktober 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Ist schon bekannt, wann die 2009er Seite erscheint, bzw die Bikes gelistet werden?
> 
> Gruß Jonez


 
Steht nur wenige Einträge über Deinem.  Soll im November der Fall sein. Am Telefon sagte man mir mitte November.

Bin sehr gespannt ob das Grand Canyon CF in allen Preisklassen die gleiche Lackierung haben wird, die mir sehr gut gefällt und in welchen Farben die Alu Variante noch kommt.


----------



## Jonez (12. Oktober 2008)

Hesse77 schrieb:


> Steht nur wenige Einträge über Deinem.  Soll im November der Fall sein. Am Telefon sagte man mir mitte November.
> 
> Bin sehr gespannt ob das Grand Canyon CF in allen Preisklassen die gleiche Lackierung haben wird, die mir sehr gut gefällt und in welchen Farben die Alu Variante noch kommt.



Das Einhalten von Terminen ist bei Canyon immer so eine Sache, deshalb wird normalerweise kein exakter Termin angegeben. November/Dezember kommt natürlich hin


----------



## DoubleDee (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie war denn das in den letzten Jahren mit dem Auslieferungstermin der Räder? Will ein FRX bestellen, aber nicht unbedingt bis April warten.


----------



## Flori4050 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich frag mich ob die das Canyon Stitched weiter entwickeln.Das 2008er Modell hat mir schonmal sehr gut gefallen.Wollte es mir eigentlich auch bestellen.Nun weis ich nicht ob ich vieleicht doch auf die 2009er Variante warten sollte.Wenn es den überhaupt eine geben sollte.Vieleicht weis ja irgendeiner etwas darüber


----------



## hopfer (12. Oktober 2008)

2009 gibt es wieder ein Stitched. der Rahmen bleibt unverändert.
wie es mit der ausstattung aus sieht weiß keiner.


----------



## Peter K (12. Oktober 2008)

Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Bergziege,
> Die Kugellager haben normalerweise eine sehr lange Lebenszeit.
> (je nach Gewicht, Fahrstil und Einsatzbedingungen kann man mindestens von 2 bis 3 Jahren und länger Gebrauchsdauer ausgehen)
> Der Hinterbau kann ohne weitere Rahmenteile zu beschädigen noch weitaus länger auch mit "verschlissenen" Lagern gefahren werden, das Ansprechverhalten der Federung wird lediglich leicht schlechter.
> ...



Vielleicht könnten sie mal die Lagerbezeichnungen für ein Nerve ES-9.0 Modell 2007 angeben, damit ich mir die mal bei meinem Lieferanten bestellen könnte. Auf eine Anfrage bei eurem Service konnte mir die am Telefon keiner nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fryrish (13. Oktober 2008)

Peter K schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnten sie mal die Lagerbezeichnungen für ein Nerve ES-9.0 Modell 2007 angeben, damit ich mir die mal bei meinem Lieferanten bestellen könnte. Auf eine Anfrage bei eurem Service konnte mir die am Telefon keiner nennen.



die stehen doch ziemlich deutlich auf jeden lager drauf


----------



## djsouth2004 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe das Tork mit der Fox 40 wir dnciht allzuteuer sien das man den Preis mit dem des Speci Demo vergleichen kann...
Wenn´s zu nem guten Preis gibt und es gut lieferbar ist, ist Canyon ein Tork Komplettbike mehr los


----------



## DoubleDee (15. Oktober 2008)

djsouth2004 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Tork mit der Fox 40 wir dnciht allzuteuer sien das man den Preis mit dem des Speci Demo vergleichen kann...
> Wenn´s zu nem guten Preis gibt und es gut lieferbar ist, ist Canyon ein Tork Komplettbike mehr los



crazy Deutsch.... 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das das FRX LTD nicht unter 3700 zu haben wird. Nur ne Vermutung, aber als n Demo wird schon billiger denke ich.


----------



## djsouth2004 (15. Oktober 2008)

DoubleDee schrieb:


> crazy Deutsch....
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das das FRX LTD nicht unter 3700 zu haben wird. Nur ne Vermutung, aber als n Demo wird schon billiger denke ich.



War gestern schon "spät" 
Naja aber denke du weißt wie ich es meinte.
Übrigends in der neuen Freeride wird das Tork "ab 2700" angegeben, denke mal das das Tork mit der Hammerschmidt so um die 3500-3700 kosten wird und die anderen zwischen 2700 und 3300 .
Das wäre optimal


----------



## Peter K (16. Oktober 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> die stehen doch ziemlich deutlich auf jeden lager drauf



Du Schlauberger,

um die Bezeichnungen erfahren zu können schraubt man doch nicht ein funktionierendes Radl auseinander, daher meine Frage an den Herrn von C. Die Lager würde ich mir gerne präventiv besorgen.


----------



## sbie (20. Oktober 2008)

Moin, 
auf der Seite http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/mtb2009.html wird bei der Nerve XC Serie nicht das XC 3.0 aufgeführt. Fällt das günstige Fully Einsteigermodell, Euro 1100,-,  damit weg? 
Gruß


----------



## MasterAss (20. Oktober 2008)

Jägermeister85 schrieb:


> Die neuen Farben sind ja mal echt schick
> Haben glatt mein Interesse an Canyon geweckt
> 
> Ich hätte da aber mal ne Frage - Ich würde mir wenn dann wohl nen Nerve AM oder XC Rahmen holen (Abhängig von Farbe und Preis). Nun hab ich an meinem jetzigen Bike ne Formula Oro Bianco Bremse dran und nachdem ich dieses Bild von der Eurobike gesehen hab
> ...



Wird schwierig, weil Canyon aus unverständlichen Gründen 2009 keine Satteliten-Führungen mehr hat. Sind ja jetzt innenverlegte Schaltzüge. Die Bremsleitung wird am !!Unterrohr!! verlegt und kommt dann unter´m Tretlager wieder raus um dann zum Sattel geführt zu werden...

Ob das jetzt sooooo clever war wage ich mal zu bezweifeln...

Bei dem gelegten Bogen muss nur ein Ast dumm stehen und schon isse ab die Leitung.

Ach ja, meine Lager vom Hinterbau waren übrigens auch bereits nach 6 Monaten Betrieb fest (2 Stück) und rau (weitere 3). Habe mir jetzt hochwertige SKS vom Typ 608-2RSH (brauch man 6x) und 609-2RSH (2x) besorgt. Bike: Nerve ES.


----------



## Blackwater Park (20. Oktober 2008)

das heißt ja auch, dass man jede bremse, die man ans bike baut, erstmal entlüften muss. bei schaltzügen ist ne gut gemachte innenverlegung ja ok, aber bei der bremse is das schon ne ziemliche einschränkung. das passt irgendwie gar nicht zu den neuen wartungsfreundlichen details, die ich sehr begrüße: schraubgriffe, postmount, RWS, selbstschmierende sattelklemme


----------



## forever (20. Oktober 2008)

@BW Park - Opeth Fan?! Opeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeth! \m/  

btw - gibts Fotos der 2009er Canyon HTs komplett mal wo im Netz schon?


----------



## Blackwater Park (20. Oktober 2008)

forever schrieb:


> @BW Park - Opeth Fan?! Opeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeth! \m/
> 
> btw - gibts Fotos der 2009er Canyon HTs komplett mal wo im Netz schon?




hier gibts ein paar fotos von der eurobike:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=355642

wer oder was ist opeth? ich hab bloß meinen mtb-fuhrpark vor 12 jahren mit einem red bull blackwater gestartet. 



Spoiler



10.12. live music hall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (20. Oktober 2008)

was denkt ihr, muss man wohl für ein neues torque es 7.0 oder wie das neuste,kleinste auch immer heissen mag hinlegen?
und gibts das auch mit lockout? ich wohn zwar in koblenz war aber noch nie da um ma nachzufragen wie das so mit extrawünschen aussieht^^
aber ich schwanke noch so zwischen nem tork und und nem nerve es...

muss ich wenn ich das geld hab ma probefahren gehen^^

mfg antilles


----------



## fiesermöpp (20. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wird schwierig, weil Canyon aus unverständlichen Gründen 2009 keine Satteliten-Führungen mehr hat. Sind ja jetzt innenverlegte Schaltzüge. Die Bremsleitung wird am !!Unterrohr!! verlegt und kommt dann unter´m Tretlager wieder raus um dann zum Sattel geführt zu werden...


Hallo,

also so weit ich das erkennen konnte auf allen bisherigen Fotos, laufen nur die Schaltungszüge durch das Innere des Unterrohrs.

Die Bremsleitung für den hinteren Sattel ist nach wie vor außen am Unterrohr verlegt.

Gruß
fm


----------



## Zeisigschreck (20. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ach ja, meine Lager vom Hinterbau waren übrigens auch bereits nach 6 Monaten Betrieb fest (2 Stück) und rau (weitere 3). Habe mir jetzt hochwertige SKS vom Typ 608-2RSH (brauch man 6x) und 609-2RSH (2x) besorgt. Bike: Nerve ES.


 
Hallo MasterAss,

mich würde mal interessieren, welche - evtl. minderwertigen ? - Lager denn an Deinem erst 6 Mon. alten ES-2008Modell verbaut waren. Canyon hat sich meines Wissens immer noch nicht eindeutig zu dem grottenschlechten Ergebnis des Dauertestes in der Mountain-Bike mit ebenfalls sehr frühem Lagertod nach ca. 2000km geäußert. Ich habe nur mal hier in einem anderen Forum von - ich glaube - Herrn Staab gelesen, daß Canyon in den letzten Jahren angeblich keine Qualitätunterschiede bei verschiedenen Lagerherstellern feststellen konnte, d.h. alle (SKF, FAG, NKE, NoName Chinaware?) gleich schlecht (?) oder konstrutionsbedingt falsch berechnet/dimensioniert (?). Ich habe keine Lust, ständig neue Lager einbauen zu lassen. So viele Highlights hat Koblenz nicht zu bieten. Die 2009er Modelle sollen ja anders dimensionierte Hinterbaulager haben. Was ist denn an denn von Dir sicher nicht ohne Aufwand und Risiko neu eingebauten Lagern besser? Das Kürzel "H" bezieht sich meines Wissens nur auf das konstruktionsbedingt gewollte Lagerspiel. War das eigentlich ein von Canyon anerkannter Garantiefall???

Ich überlege, meine Bestellung angesichts des zu erwartenden Theaters zu stornieren.

Zeisigschreck


----------



## tom23" (21. Oktober 2008)

also, was die Lagersache angeht: wenn ein Lager rau geht, wie merkt ihr das? an der performance? Oder mal testweise ausgebaut und Ã¼berprÃ¼ft?
also ich fahr mein nerve seit geraumer Zeit und stelle keine Verschlechterung im Federverhalten fest, vielleicht mach ich mir mal im Winter die MÃ¼he und schau mir die Lager an.
Und was ist, wenn ich feststelle, dass es unrund ist? ups, dann werde ich wohl tatsÃ¤chlich 10â¬ in die Hand nehmen und die Teile selbst einbauen..oder ich versuch, mir welche schicken zu lassen, aber hier posten werd ich's wohl nicht. Und deswegen mein Radl durch Deutschland schicken werd ich sicherlich auch nicht.
Will sagen, es gibt wohl derzeit ein paar GrÃ¼nde, abzuwÃ¤gen, ob man ein C. kauft, aber der Lagerschmarrn, bitte...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Oktober 2008)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also so weit ich das erkennen konnte auf allen bisherigen Fotos, laufen nur die Schaltungszüge durch das Innere des Unterrohrs.
> 
> ...



er hat ja auch nichts anderes behauptet...


----------



## MasterAss (21. Oktober 2008)

@fiesermÃ¶pp
Genau das habe ich doch gesagt  AuÃer das NACHWIEVOR einfach falsch ist. Bisher lag die Bremsleitung am Oberrohr zusammen mit den SchaltzÃ¼gen.

@Zeisigschreck
Also verbaut waren NBN 608-2RS. Also die SKF sind schon optisch 100% hochwertiger. Technisch kann ich es natÃ¼rlich noch nicht sagen, da ich keine NBN im Neuzustand habe. Wird die Zeit zeigen. Die SKF sind Made in Italy, nicht Made in China. GÃ¼nstig zu beziehen bei www.tool-bearing-box24.com

@Tom23"
Es wÃ¤re mit Sicherheit ein Garantiefall gewesen. Allerdings habe ich es nicht nÃ¶tig mich der momentanen Situation bei Canyon zu fÃ¼gen. D.h. wochenlanges warten auf Antworten, etc. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass die gleichen schlechten Lager wieder eingebaut werden. Die 33â¬ habe ich auch noch Ã¼brig, auÃerdem bastel ich gerne.
Du kannst das "raue Laufen" nur durch Ausbau feststellen, auspressen musst du sie allerdings nicht, du musst lediglich den Hinterbau demontieren. Wenn du Tipps oder eine Anleitung brauchst, kein Problem, frag mich.

Man wird sicherlich bei einem schleichendem Lagerschaden keinen groÃartigen Unterschied in der Federungsperformance feststellen kÃ¶nnen. Wenn du allerdings 2 Bikes, eines mit schadhaften und eines mit neuen Lagern nebeneinander hÃ¤ttest und direkt vergleichen kÃ¶nntest, merkst du es 100%-ig.


----------



## Newmi (21. Oktober 2008)

Wieviele Lager sind es eigentlich, die gebraucht werden??
Und sind alles die gleichen??


----------



## Blackwater Park (21. Oktober 2008)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also so weit ich das erkennen konnte auf allen bisherigen Fotos, laufen nur die Schaltungszüge durch das Innere des Unterrohrs.
> 
> ...



ah ok, dann ist ja alles in butter.


----------



## MasterAss (21. Oktober 2008)

Newmi schrieb:


> Wieviele Lager sind es eigentlich, die gebraucht werden??
> Und sind alles die gleichen??



Beim ES/AM 2008 sind es 6x 608-2RSH + 2x 609-2RSH. Steht aber auch weiter oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (21. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, mein Fehler!
Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## knuspi (21. Oktober 2008)

Mal eine Frage: bei den 2008er Bikes hatten ja die unteren XC-Modelle eine Reba verbaut, mit der maximal 115 mm Federweg möglich sind. Da die neuen Modelle ja 120 mm Federweg haben, ist ja keine Reba mehr möglich. Was meint ihr, was jetzt für Gabeln verwendet werden? Nur noch Fox? Oder vielleicht eine RS Revelation? Die ist aber eigentlich eher für AM gedacht ...


----------



## Marius22 (21. Oktober 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: bei den 2008er Bikes hatten ja die unteren XC-Modelle eine Reba verbaut, mit der maximal 115 mm Federweg möglich sind. Da die neuen Modelle ja 120 mm Federweg haben, ist ja keine Reba mehr möglich. Was meint ihr, was jetzt für Gabeln verwendet werden? Nur noch Fox? Oder vielleicht eine RS Revelation? Die ist aber eigentlich eher für AM gedacht ...




Hi,

schaumal auf Sram.com vorbei. Die neuen RockShox Rebas haben bis zu 120mm Federweg.

Gruß


----------



## knuspi (21. Oktober 2008)

Marius22 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schaumal auf Sram.com vorbei. Die neuen RockShox Rebas haben bis zu 120mm Federweg.
> 
> Gruß


 
Ahja, alles klar. Danke


----------



## Zeisigschreck (21. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> @Zeisigschreck
> Also verbaut waren NBN 608-2RS. Also die SKF sind schon optisch 100% hochwertiger. Technisch kann ich es natürlich noch nicht sagen, da ich keine NBN im Neuzustand habe. Wird die Zeit zeigen. Die SKF sind Made in Italy, nicht Made in China. Günstig zu beziehen bei www.tool-bearing-box24.com
> 
> @Tom23"
> ...


 
@MasterAss
Nach meiner Recherche sind Industrielager mit der Bezeichnung "NBN"
Handelware aus Chinesien, auf der Site der Firma gibt es keine Angaben zum Hersteller (Lizenzware?). Ich befürchte schwankende Qualität und sehe damit eine Erklärung für das traurige Ergebnis des Dauertestes in der "Mountain-Bike". Für die betroffenen Käufer sicher sehr ärgerlich, Fehlerfeststellung und -behebung bei Lagerschäden ist sicher nicht Jedermanns Sache, vor allem zeitaufwendig, auch bei Einschaltung von Canyon. Schade, dabei kostet europäische Qualitätsware bei den erforderlichen Stückzahlen sicher unter 25 Euro pro Rad. Aber wahrscheinlich werden die Rahmen ja "nebenan" geschweißt, für die Logistik sicher ideal. Irgendwoher muß das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ja kommen ... 

Zeisigschreck


----------



## Assfight (21. Oktober 2008)

Wer weiß, ab wann man sich die neuen Modelle bei Canyon angucken kann? Nach dem Modelle Preise etc. rausgekommen sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ab November sollen ja die Bikes bestellbar sein, wann wird dann frühestens geliefert?  Viele Grüsse Thomas  p.s.: Leider meldet sich dazu niemand bei Canyon bei mir, daher hier die Frage


----------



## DoubleDee (22. Oktober 2008)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Hallo, ab November sollen ja die Bikes bestellbar sein, wann wird dann frühestens geliefert?  Viele Grüsse Thomas  p.s.: Leider meldet sich dazu niemand bei Canyon bei mir, daher hier die Frage



Bei mir hat sich Canyon auf die gleiche Frage gemeldet: 

Guten Morgen,

für den Relaunch der Webseite steht leider noch kein genauer Termin fest. Da
wir die Seite nicht nur inhaltlich, sondern auch optisch, konzeptionell
komplett neu gestalten, werden wir es wohl nicht bis Anfang November
schaffen. 

Zu Lieferterminen können wir derzeit nichts sagen, da wir uns noch in der
Produktionsplanung für 2009 befinden.

--
Mit freundlichen Grüßen | best regards

Onlineredaktion | Canyon Online


----------



## bergziege99 (22. Oktober 2008)

Na Ja, das hört sich nicht danach an, als ob sich Lieferfähigkeit und -zeit 2009 wesentlich verbessern werden....  hoffe auch, dass die Canyons ihre Probleme mit dem System kurzfristig in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## simdiem (22. Oktober 2008)

bergziege99 schrieb:


> hoffe auch, dass die Canyons ihre Probleme mit dem System kurzfristig in den Griff bekommen.



langfristig wär mir lieber


----------



## sbie (24. Oktober 2008)

Marius22 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schaumal auf Sram.com vorbei. Die neuen RockShox Rebas haben bis zu 120mm Federweg.
> 
> Gruß



Moin, 
laut http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/nerve.html
bekommen die Nerves nun "die neuen Taper Steerer Gabeln von Fox mit 15 mm Steckachsen-Standard"


----------



## turbomensch (24. Oktober 2008)

Männer! das 2009 Torque ES 9.0 LTD is ja wohl mal der Hammer.. jetz bin ich froh dass ich mein 2008 Cube Stereo noch "rechtzeitig" zu nem guten Preis abgestoßen hab.. jetz heißts nur warten bis die neue Canyon-Site mit Preisen und Details online geht und ab dafür.. weiß jemand, wie "limited" die "LTD" Modelle sind? oder muss man da bei Canyon weniger Angst haben?!


----------



## Langley (24. Oktober 2008)

turbomensch schrieb:


> Männer! das 2009 Torque ES 9.0 LTD is ja wohl mal der Hammer.. jetz bin ich froh dass ich mein 2008 Cube Stereo noch "rechtzeitig" zu nem guten Preis abgestoßen hab.. jetz heißts nur warten bis die neue Canyon-Site mit Preisen und Details online geht und ab dafür.. weiß jemand, wie "limited" die "LTD" Modelle sind? oder muss man da bei Canyon weniger Angst haben?!



Ich denk mal wenn Du recht schnell nach dem Webseiten Relaunch bestellst hast Du Deins sicher. Was dann noch nicht feststeht ist WANN Du es bekommst. Wir werden uns wenns preislich hin haut das FRX LTD goennen, brauchen es aber erst kommenden Juni wirklich weil es dann wieder nach Whistler geht.

Gruss

Langley


----------



## turbomensch (24. Oktober 2008)

naja.. ich bräuchte des Torque ja auch erst zu Saison-Beginn.. fahr im Winter nur Hardtail um etwas Ausdauer-Training zu haben.. aber möcht halt nur und erst bestellen, wenn ich nen wirklich festen Liefertermin gesagt bekommen kann.. des kann ja ned unmöglich sein


----------



## kailer (27. Oktober 2008)

Was ist an dem Torque LTD denn so toll? Der Rahmen scheint ja, bis auf ISCG 05, noch ganz der alte zu sein: 1 1/8 Steuerrohr, die alten kleinen Lager, keine Steckachse. Schadeschadeschade.

Und nur weil der Tibor für Canyon fährt, muss man die orangenen Acros Teile mit den roten Eloxalteilen an Gabel und Dämpfer und den goldenen Bremsen kombinieren? Nein danke.


----------



## turbomensch (27. Oktober 2008)

interessant is, dass des Gewicht stimmt.. aber dass kann man nem "Orange"-Fahrer wohl nich erklären  nix für ungut.. jedem des seine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (27. Oktober 2008)

turbomensch schrieb:


> interessant is, dass des Gewicht stimmt.. aber dass kann man nem "Orange"-Fahrer wohl nich erklären  nix für ungut.. jedem des seine



Das einzige, was bei einem Orange schwer ist, sind die 32 mm Industrielager, du Schlaumeier. 
Was ich suche, ist ein Nachfolger für mein Patriot mit demselben Federweg, ähnlichem Gewicht (unter 15 Kilo mit 3 Kg Gabel, 2,2 Kg Laufrädern und Big Betties) und stabil genug für meine 85 Kilo, aber mit Steckachse, 1,5 Zoll Steuerrohr und Kefü-aufnahme. Ich hatte gehofft, dass das 09er Torque dafür in Frage kommt, aber anscheinend wurde nur ein bisschen Kosmetik betrieben... wenn dir das reicht, dann von mir aus: dir das Torque, mir was anderes


----------



## turbomensch (27. Oktober 2008)

evtl. mal n liteville 901 andenken...
und dass die orangen Tibor-Parts nix fürs Auge sin, muss ich dir zugestehen.. die sind in meinen Gedanken auch gleich rausgeflogen


----------



## hopfer (27. Oktober 2008)

wie so kein Torque FR? da hast du deine Steckachse.
ein bisschen Freundlicher wäre auch nicht schlecht

LG Hopfer


----------



## turbomensch (27. Oktober 2008)

hey.. des is n Männerclub hier.. hier hat niemand freundlich zu sein


----------



## kailer (27. Oktober 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> wie so kein Torque FR? da hast du deine Steckachse.
> ein bisschen Freundlicher wäre auch nicht schlecht
> 
> LG Hopfer



Ich dachte nur das frx hätte ne steckachse? Oder weißt du schon was über das 09er fr? 

@turbomensch: Ich wollte nicht unfreundlich sein, aber mein rahmen wiegt nunmal ein halbes kilo weniger als der torque es... auch wenn er nicht so aussieht  

gruß
kailer


----------



## kailer (27. Oktober 2008)

... und das 901 ist auch auf meiner liste, aber das muss ich erstmal probefahren. auf dem papier kommt mir die geometrie ein bissel seltsam vor...


----------



## hopfer (27. Oktober 2008)

es gibt das torque FRX sowie FR und ES.
FR und ES haben einen ähnlichen Federweg das FR 170mm und das ES 160 am Heck
das FR hat eine Fox Van drin anstatt einer Talas und einen Stabileren Rahmen so wie eine Steckachse.

ES: ist mehr auf Touren ausgelegt und etwas Leichter
FR: ist mehr in Richtung Bikepark ausgelegt und Stabiler

LG Hopfer


----------



## kailer (27. Oktober 2008)

Der unterschied zwischen den drei torques war mir klar, allerdings habe ich im Katalog übersehen, dass das FR schon für 08 eine maxle bekommen hat... man sollte doch auch die werbetexte lesen und nicht nur die hübschen bildchen anschaun... 

Der Federweg unterscheidet sich aber zwischen ES und FR laut Katalog nicht... 

gruß
kailer


----------



## schatten (27. Oktober 2008)

kailer schrieb:


> Der Federweg unterscheidet sich aber zwischen ES und FR laut Katalog nicht...



In der Praxis aber schon: ES und FR haben den gleichen Hinterbau aber unterschiedliche Dämpfer mit unterschiedlichem Hub.
Canyon hält sich aber zu dem Thema sehr bedeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (27. Oktober 2008)

2009 schon steht auch irgend wo ausserdem ist es auf den Fotos zu lesen.

LG Hopfer


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. Oktober 2008)

Ja weil beide denn selben Dämpfer haben nen Evolver hab ich gehört.Also ein bisschen mehr wie 170 hatt mein 07.


----------



## schatten (27. Oktober 2008)

Naja, laut Staabi soll das Torque ES 09 einen Monarch mit anderer Abstimmung haben; das ES Ltd hat einen Evolver drin und auf Staabis Bild von seinem Drop hat er einen Monarch in einem FR Rahmen. 
Mal sehen, was kommt.


----------



## turbomensch (28. Oktober 2008)

für alle, die sich für 2009-Canyon interessieren, hab ich grad folgendes Statement zu neuen Preisen usw. per mail bekommen:
"Die 2009er Modelle können Sie ab nächster Woche auf unserer Homepage sehen.
Dort finden Sie dann auch größere Bilder, sowie alle Angaben zu Ausstattung
und Preis. 
Einfach nächste Woche mal auf unserer Homepage reinschauen."

...ich bin gespannt


----------



## Antilles (28. Oktober 2008)

´jahhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu haltet euch bitte dran! ich warte mich noch zu tode


----------



## Assfight (28. Oktober 2008)

*Eineinhalber Freundenausbruch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manusa (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

wie sieht das denn mit den Farben beim Nerve AM aus?
Hab dieses Bronze und das Blau gesehen...
Kann man dann auch ab nächster Woche bestellen?

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## turbomensch (29. Oktober 2008)

also... wie gesagt..
ich hab nur vor ner Woche mal ne mail an Canyon geschickt, dass ich sehr am neuen Torque ES LTD interessiert bin und ob sie mir näheres zu Preis und so weiter sagen können.. daraufhin kam gestern die Antwort, dass nächste Woche die neuen Bikes und Preise online zu sehen sind.. mehr weiß ich auch nich... ich arbeit ja nich bei Canyon, also schlagt mich nich, wenns nächste Woche doch nich komt oder so


----------



## Antilles (29. Oktober 2008)

wehe dir^^


----------



## cross fs (29. Oktober 2008)

Hat vielleicht noch jemand irgendwo bilder vom 09'er Torque. Interessiert mich sehr!
Hoffentlich kommt die Website nächste Woche, sonst...........

lg


----------



## turbomensch (29. Oktober 2008)

hab selber schon sehr viel geschaut.. aber außer auf der site von Canyon hab ich keine Bilder vom '09er Torque gesehn.. leider.. bin auch gespannt wie n Flitzebogen


----------



## sbie (1. November 2008)

turbomensch schrieb:


> für alle, die sich für 2009-Canyon interessieren, hab ich grad folgendes Statement zu neuen Preisen usw. per mail bekommen:
> "Die 2009er Modelle können Sie ab nächster Woche auf unserer Homepage sehen.
> Dort finden Sie dann auch größere Bilder, sowie alle Angaben zu Ausstattung
> und Preis.
> ...



mannnn, das dauert


----------



## KA-Biker (1. November 2008)

Ouh mann, die Zeit geht nich um...


----------



## Nobby2 (2. November 2008)

Hab gestern ein neues Torqur fr gesehen... sah schon geil aus... die farbe war so lila/blau - sah auch geil aus...
Werde mir aber ein FRX zulegen wenn der Preis bei 2700 bleibt.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. November 2008)

und wo?


----------



## hopfer (2. November 2008)

würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nobby2 (2. November 2008)

In Koblenz ist eine Diskothek namens Agostea und rechts daneben, Richtung Schängel Center, ist irgendson Shop. Und in dem Schaufenster hat Canyon ein neues Torque Fr ausgestellt... was der Laden jetzt genau mit Canyon zu tun hat weiss ich auch nicht

naja wird ja nicht mehr lange dauern, dann kann man die bikes bei Canyon vor ort bestaunen.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. November 2008)

Mach mal ein Foto.


----------



## Nobby2 (2. November 2008)

mach ich... werde morgen vermutlcih wieder daran vorbei kommen


----------



## hopfer (2. November 2008)

wann soll den die neue website online gehen? 0Uhr? 2-3Uhr?


----------



## Jonez (2. November 2008)

Würde mich wundern, wenn sie überhaupt schon im November erscheint


----------



## KA-Biker (3. November 2008)

die uhr schlägt 0:01 am 3.Nov 2008....aber wo sind die neuen Canyon Bikes..?


----------



## KA-Biker (3. November 2008)

..........auch um 0:02 ist noch nichts zu sehn.... na dann

gute nacht


----------



## hopfer (3. November 2008)

bis 2uhr bleibe ich aber nicht auf


----------



## KA-Biker (3. November 2008)

7.14Uhr... am Montagmorgen und die alten Gurken sind leider immer noch da:-(

dann geh ich mal was schaffe`

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. November 2008)

ich bin heute morgen auch an dem shop vorbei gekommen. ich weiß nicht wo du blau gesehen hast, aber das lila gefällt mir leider gar nicht


----------



## Hänschen (3. November 2008)

Verstehe nicht, wieso nicht einfach gesagt wird das die Seite evtl im Laufe der Woche oder wann weiß ich online geht, denke hier gibts Herstellersupport?


----------



## burndie (3. November 2008)

und noch nichts online....

sag mal irgendwie komm ich mir schon blöd vor.....

verscheiß so viel zeit, nur um ein bike zu bestellen.....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. November 2008)

naja, ein fester termin wurde ja nie genannt. und ob ihr eure bikes morgen oder nächste woche oder in 3 wochen bestellt... davon kommen die auch nicht schneller an und ausverkauft wird bis dahin auch nichts sein.


----------



## DoubleDee (3. November 2008)

@ die Koblenzer unter euch: Wie sieht es denn eigentlich momentan im Laden aus? Nach dem Ausverkauf müsste da ja gähnende Leere sein, oder stehen da schon die 09´er Räder? War mal jemand direkt im Laden die Lage checken?


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (3. November 2008)

burndie schrieb:


> und noch nichts online....
> 
> sag mal irgendwie komm ich mir schon blöd vor.....
> 
> verscheiß so viel zeit, nur um ein bike zu bestellen.....



Dann geh doch zum Händler um die Ecke! 



Hänschen schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, wieso nicht einfach gesagt wird das die Seite evtl im Laufe der Woche oder wann weiß ich online geht, denke hier gibts Herstellersupport?



Ich kann euren Frust total verstehen. Ist aber auch wirklich unverschämt was Canyon da mit eurer Gefühlswelt anstellt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## excalibur7706 (3. November 2008)

Oh, nachdem Canyon mein bestelltes Torque aus dem Sparbuch verschlampt hat kann ich es auch nicht mehr erwarten bis die neue Seite online geht.

Kann jemand mal vielleicht Bilder aus dem Shop hier einstellen für alle, die etwas weiter wegwohnen, danke.

Gruß Excalibur


----------



## Hänschen (3. November 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Ich kann euren Frust total verstehen. Ist aber auch wirklich unverschämt was Canyon da mit eurer Gefühlswelt anstellt..



Hat bei mir nichts mit Frust zu tun, ich kann warten. Aber eine klare Aussage wäre schon nicht übel und tut auch nicht weh.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (3. November 2008)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Hat bei mir nichts mit Frust zu tun, ich kann warten. Aber eine klare Aussage wäre schon nicht übel und tut auch nicht weh.



Gut, ok. Aber man kann auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen und sich fragen, ob man selbst auch immer so perfekt ist.. Du hast auch sicher mitbekommen, dass Canyon momentan andere - kritische - Baustellen hat.


----------



## Hänschen (3. November 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Gut, ok. Aber man kann auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen und sich fragen, ob man selbst auch immer so perfekt ist..



Ob man dann in dieser Welt noch leben möchte? ^^



CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Du hast auch sicher mitbekommen, dass Canyon momentan andere - kritische - Baustellen hat.



Ja habe ich, deswegen sollte man imo nicht die nächste Baustelle anfangen. So lange wirds aber bestimmt eh nicht mehr dauern, von daher passt das schon.


----------



## hopfer (3. November 2008)

ich habe so eben bei Canyon angerufen.
"die website sollte eigentlich heute online gehen aber das wird sich noch etwas verschieben ca.1Tag-2wochen" 
sagte der Liebe Mitarbeiter zu mir.... 

LG hopfer


----------



## turbomensch (3. November 2008)

wow.. des sin scheinbar alles ziemliche Jecken bei Canyon.. dabei hat der Karneval no ned mal begonnen.. frag mich wie mir n Mitarbeiter sagen kann dass die Seite heut online geht, wenns no ned 100%ig sicher is.. so macht sich ne Firma echt lächerlich und unglaubwürdig.. in meiner Firma würd sich sowas niemand leisten


----------



## RaceFace89 (3. November 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> sich noch etwas verschieben ca.1Tag-2wochen



die aussage is gut


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. November 2008)

turbomensch schrieb:


> wow.. des sin scheinbar alles ziemliche Jecken bei Canyon.. dabei hat der Karneval no ned mal begonnen.. frag mich wie mir n Mitarbeiter sagen kann dass die Seite *heut* online geht, wenns no ned 100%ig sicher is.. so macht sich ne Firma echt lächerlich und unglaubwürdig.. in meiner Firma würd sich sowas niemand leisten



das wurde so auch nie gesagt... es war immer nur von "nächster Woche" die rede und die woche ist noch lang...


----------



## turbomensch (3. November 2008)

tjo.. aber ne aussage "verschiebt sich um 1Tag bis 2Wochen" is lächerlich.. sowas is n Armutszeugniss


----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. November 2008)

Hallo,

der Termin "Anfang November" für die Umstellung der Homepage war von uns offiziell nie nach aussen getragen worden. Generell planen wir die Webseite "im November" auf die neuen Räder umzustellen. Der komplette Relaunch ist deutlich aufwändiger als nur die Einpflege der neuen Modelle. Kernbereiche werden komplett neu gestaltet und nicht zuletzt die Einbindung unserer neuen ERP-Software sind umfangreiche Projekte beim Relaunch der Webseite. Jetzt kann es natürlich sein, das "im November" von einem Mitarbeiter mit "Anfang November" verwechselt wurde und schon steht die Aussage im Raum das die Webseite diese Woche umgestellt wird. Das stimmt leider nicht, nach wie vor gilt "im November", einen genaueren Termin möchten wir aufgrund der Komplexität der Umstellung noch nicht nach aussen kommunizieren. Danke für Euer Verständnis.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbomensch (3. November 2008)

gut.. mit solchen Aussagen kann man leben! aber wenn Mitarbeiter mir per mail mitteilen, anfang der Woche würden die neuen Bikes online zu sehen sein, weckt das eben eine gewisse Vorfreude bei vielen (auch bei mir).. und sich dann doch wieder vertrösten lassen zu müssen is schade.. aber wie gesagt.. wenn jemand sagt "im November" ohne genauen Termin, kann man damit leben.. danke für die Klärung


----------



## Assfight (3. November 2008)

Ooooonline stellen Canyon! Sofort! 
Ich halt's nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Crissi (3. November 2008)

wenn die nich mal nen konkreten Termin für die neue Homepage angeben können, wie soll es dann erst mit den Lieferterminen für bestellte Räder aussehen

Möchte wetten das "Wartezimmer 2009" platzt bald aus allen Nähten !!!


----------



## Schulle (3. November 2008)

So ungeduldig wie wir hier alle auf den Relaunch warten, sollte es mich nicht wundern das nach dem Run der Canyon-Server abraucht.

Gibt es eigentlich ausser bei Canyon noch irgendwelche Wartezimmer?


----------



## MasterAss (3. November 2008)

Same procedure as every Year....


----------



## Schulle (3. November 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Same procedure as every Year....



.....jo, ist denn schon wieder Weihnachten.....


----------



## Antilles (3. November 2008)

wow...
naja ich war letzten donnerstag im laden... die neuen sind noch nicht da vllt vor der kasse ein paar... hab ich nicht so drauf geachtet... war kein nerve am/es oder torque dabei :-(
sind nurnoch ein paar alte drin...


----------



## messerclub-illi (3. November 2008)

vor 3 jahren  (glaub ich) gabs hier schon vorab ne sneakpreview : so mit bild und austtattung der einzelenen modelle (ohne Preis)  das war schoen da konnten die fleissigen Forumsleser schon bissl genauer traeumen


----------



## excalibur7706 (3. November 2008)

messerclub-illi schrieb:


> vor 3 jahren  (glaub ich) gabs hier schon vorab ne sneakpreview : so mit bild und austtattung der einzelenen modelle (ohne Preis)  das war schoen da konnten die fleissigen Forumsleser schon bissl genauer traeumen



Das wäre echt klasse wenn Canyon schon vorab ein paar Infos zu den Torques hier liefern könnte. Nachdem mein Sparbuch-Bike eine Fehlbuchung war (bekomme dafür 7%) warte ich ungeduldig auf die Specs, vor allem da ich in einem Bike-Laden ein Lapierre Spicy angeboten bekommen habe (an dem Bike gefällt mir aber die nicht absenkbare Fox Gabel so).

Vielleicht kann jemand von Canyon hier mal was posten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (3. November 2008)

Also, 

wenn ich Canyon Chef waere, wuerde ich Euch auch noch ein paar Wochen zappeln lassen. Ist einfach herrlich zu sehen, wie alle hier so wuschig sind und es sich immer weiter hochschaukelt. 

Dann Ende November, wenn alle die Weihnachtsspendierhosen anhaben, und die ersten eingefleischten Canyon-Fans mit Cube-Panikkaeufen drohen,
alles online schalten. Die ganzen Heissen werden dann erstmal bis Maerz die Auftragsbuecher voll bestellen, die etwas Entspannteren sorgen dann fuer die April-Juni Bestellungen. 

So macht man Just-in-Time Produktion mit minimaler Zwischenlagerung. Ist Kapitalismus nicht schoen.

Ach jo, fuer mich bitte das bronzene Nerve AM.

.t


----------



## DoubleDee (3. November 2008)

excalibur7706 schrieb:


> Das wäre echt klasse wenn Canyon schon vorab ein paar Infos zu den Torques hier liefern könnte. Nachdem mein Sparbuch-Bike eine Fehlbuchung war (bekomme dafür 7%) warte ich ungeduldig auf die Specs, vor allem da ich in einem Bike-Laden ein Lapierre Spicy angeboten bekommen habe (an dem Bike gefällt mir aber die nicht absenkbare Fox Gabel so).
> 
> Vielleicht kann jemand von Canyon hier mal was posten...



Ach was, da sind wir ja schon zwei  
Hatte auch ein FRX bestellt, nach ner Woche n Anruf...ja tut uns Leid das Rad ist weg...  mir wurden auch 7% zugesichert. 
Irgendwie glaube ich noch nicht so dran, das die auch wirklich dazu stehen bei Canyon.


----------



## excalibur7706 (3. November 2008)

DoubleDee schrieb:


> Ach was, da sind wir ja schon zwei
> Hatte auch ein FRX bestellt, nach ner Woche n Anruf...ja tut uns Leid das Rad ist weg...  mir wurden auch 7% zugesichert.
> Irgendwie glaube ich noch nicht so dran, das die auch wirklich dazu stehen bei Canyon.



Sie haben mit gesagt, die 7% Rabatt seien in der Datenbank hinterlegt,
ich hoffe mal das stimmt auch noch mit der neuen Software.

Jedenfalls habe ich ja noch die Bestätigung vom Sparbuch-Bike falls sie nichts mehr davon wissen!


----------



## DoubleDee (3. November 2008)

Ja die habe ich hier auch liegen, zusammen mit dem Namen vom dem Telefonmann der mir das zugesagt hat. Wenn die Räder bestellbar sind, werden wir sehen.


----------



## KA-Biker (3. November 2008)

ochmano ihr Canyon-Pupsbacken stellt wenigstes mal neue bilder rein von torques. z.b dem neuen frx.....immer diese hinhalterei....Zzzz


----------



## excalibur7706 (4. November 2008)

So ein Countdown auf der Homepage wann die neuen Bikes präsentiert werden wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash_93 (4. November 2008)

November, es ist bereits der 4te november und ich will jetzt endlich die neuen frx und die fr sehen... 

somit drohe ich jetzt mit einem cubepanikkauf  (abgesehen von den nichtvorhandenen freeridern)


----------



## cos75 (4. November 2008)

Ich will euch ja nicht den Spass verderben, aber selbst wenn die Homepage morgen online geht und ihr die Bikes bestellen könnt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Bikes lieferbar sind und das kann dauern.... Es soll ja Leute geben, die haben letztes Jahr 6 Monate auf ihr Torque gewartet.

Aber man kann es auch positiv sehen, je später die Homepage online ist, desto weniger müsst ihr auf die Bikes warten.


----------



## Hänschen (4. November 2008)

Ich denke viele wird auch erstmal die Ausstattung und die Farbvarianten interessieren. Wer unbedingt jetzt ein Bike braucht der kauft woanders.


----------



## lukrab (4. November 2008)

Wie ist das eigentlich. Kann man, wenn die neuen Bikes online sind, diese auf sofort bestellen?

PS: Ich weiss schon, dass das dann noch dauert bis die geliefert werden .

mfg lukrab


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. November 2008)

ich glaube letztes jahr konnte man erst mitte dezember bestellen.


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2008)

Also doch zum freundlichen Cubehändler um die Ecke


----------



## Canyon-Paul (4. November 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ich glaube letztes jahr konnte man erst mitte dezember bestellen.



Habe meins noch am Abend bestellt als die HP online war. War glaube der 29.11.2007


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. November 2008)

war ja schon fast dezember


----------



## turbomensch (4. November 2008)

..was habt ihr eigentlich immer gegen Cube.. hab bis Sept. n Stereo gefahren und war top zufrieden


----------



## RaceFace89 (4. November 2008)

canyon vs. cube = schalke vs. dortmund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manusa (4. November 2008)

Düsseldorf  vs. Köln




Hoffe sowas versteht keiner falsch


----------



## turbomensch (4. November 2008)

ach so is des.. dann darf ich ja jetz eh kein Canyon kaufen...


----------



## lukrab (4. November 2008)

Weiss jemand ob es das Nerve AM 6.0 auch in schwarz anodisiert, wie in der 2008er Reihe, geben wird?

mfg lukrab


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. November 2008)

lukrab schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob es das Nerve AM 6.0 auch in schwarz anodisiert, wie in der 2008er Reihe, geben wird?


Niemand außer Canyonmitarbeitern kann sowas wissen, die werden sich dazu hier aber net äußern.

Wartet doch einfach auf die neue Homepage...


(und warten zu trainieren ist eh wichtig, wenn man Canyon-Kunde werden willl...  )


----------



## lukrab (4. November 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Niemand außer Canyonmitarbeitern kann sowas wissen, die werden sich dazu hier aber net äußern.
> 
> Wartet doch einfach auf die neue Homepage...
> 
> ...



Ja ich hab nur gerade ein kleines Problem. Und zwar weiss ich nicht ob ich mir das 2008 AM 7.0 SE oder das 2009 AM 6.0 holen soll. Das SE ist schon bestellt, aber ich überleg mir es wegen dem Hinterbauproblem zu stornieren und mir ein 2009er zu holen.

mfg lukrab


----------



## KA-Biker (4. November 2008)

waas.waaaaas? was für hinterbauprobleme?


----------



## lukrab (4. November 2008)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> waas.waaaaas? was für hinterbauprobleme?



Dass der Hinterreifen am Sattelrohr schrammt.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. November 2008)

wenn du keine probleme mit DEINEM hinterbau hast, frag nicht weiter nach...  ist auch wirklich nur ein sehr, sehr kleines problem. und wie gesagt, wenn du's nicht hast, vergess am besten einfach wieder


----------



## simdiem (4. November 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=321237&highlight=nerve+sattelrohr

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=312066


bzgl. des Hinterbauproblems...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukrab (4. November 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wenn du keine probleme mit DEINEM hinterbau hast, frag nicht weiter nach...  ist auch wirklich nur ein sehr, sehr kleines problem. und wie gesagt, wenn du's nicht hast, vergess am besten einfach wieder



Ich weiss das es nur ein kleines Problem ist. Aber wenn ich für so einen Preis etwas kauf, dann darf es meiner Meinung nach nicht so ein Problem haben. Ich bin einfach ein kleiner Perfektionist . Dann wart ich doch lieber noch ein paar Monate und fahr mit meinem alten Mountainbike noch ein bisschen weiter.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. November 2008)

ich meinte auch nicht dich, sondern ka-biker, der ja schon ein nerve am hat und nicht einfach bis nächstes jahr warten kann...
kann ich schon verstehen, dass leute, die jetzt ein se bestellt haben doch lieber auf nächstes jahr warten wollen.


----------



## Assfight (6. November 2008)

Sieht schwer danach aus, dass sie Modelle morgen online gestellt werden. Im Newsletter, bei den Outlet-Bikes steht 'Das warten hat ein Ende'. Und beim Blog/TV steht bei dem neuen Nerve XC 7.0 was vorgestellt wurde mit Austattung 'Mehr Modellvarianten gibt es im morgen erscheinenden Newsletter.'


----------



## backblech (6. November 2008)

Also falls das 09er Nerve XC 7 genau so viel kosten wird, wie das 08er-Modell, dann sind die angekündigten Preissteigerungen für das neue Jahr auf jeden Fall erkennbar, denn anstatt einenm sehr hochwertigen Laufradsatz (DT-Swiss 240er und 4.1-Felgen) ist am 09er nur noch ein billiger Mavic Crossride LRS verbaut, bei ansonsten vergleichbarer Ausstattung.


----------



## Rokkshox (6. November 2008)

Assfight schrieb:


> Sieht schwer danach aus, dass sie Modelle morgen online gestellt werden.
> Im Newsletter, bei den Outlet-Bikes steht 'Das warten hat ein Ende'.
> Und beim Blog/TV steht bei dem neuen Nerve XC 7.0 was vorgestellt
> wurde mit Austattung 'Mehr Modellvarianten gibt es im morgen erscheinenden Newsletter.'


Jo, den Eintrag habe ich heute auch gelesen und ich bin gespannt was dann morgen im Newsletter steht. 
Hier zur Anmeldung: http://www.canyon.com/newsletter/abo.html

Mich interessieren beim Nerve XC besonders die Preise, Ausstattungen und auch die Farbvarianten,
da die Angaben im *Preview 2009 Blog* etwas widersprüchlich sind.

Laut dem letzten Eintrag zum Nerve XC 7.0 gibt´s nur Schwarz(-anodisiert), Orange & Weiß,
aber in den älteren Einträgen steht noch was von Türkis und Knallrot. 
Wegen der besseren Haltbarkeit wäre das schlichte Schwarz mein Favourit,
aber das (auffällige und peppige) Rot hat auch was.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## knuspi (6. November 2008)

Scheinbar sind einige Farben wieder nur in einer bestimmten Ausstattungsversion erhältlich. Eigentlich schade ... Dachte, dass es ALLE Bikes in JEDER Farbe geben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assfight (6. November 2008)

Also ich werde mir zu 99 % zu Weihnachten ein Nerve AM wünschen bis 2800 Euronen, so das Topmodell was auch in der Bike getestet wurde (10/08) mit der Hammerschmidt voll ca. 2800 Euro kosten und ich vermute mal stark, dass dieses bronzene was überall gezeigt wurde im Blog/TV das 2. Topmodell ist, aber dann ca. 2600 Euro für die Austattung? Das wär mörderisch.


----------



## hopfer (6. November 2008)

ich teile deine Vermutung!
hast du eigentlich schon mal Probleme wegen deiner Signatur bekommen weißt schon Copyright und so  ?

LG hopfer


----------



## Assfight (6. November 2008)

Also ich noch nicht


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (6. November 2008)

Nerve AM - da stell ich mich mal in die Reihe

Allerdings ohne Hammerschmidt, bleib da lieber altbewährt - neumodisches Zeugs!


----------



## Assfight (6. November 2008)

Also ich hab auch gesagt, wenn das Topmodell echt 2800 kostet, hol ich's mir, lass mir aber eine XTR-Kurbel dranbauen


----------



## KA-Biker (6. November 2008)

Hey Mr. Assfight..? Das Posting mit der Xtr Kurbel kommt mir sehr bekannt vor ...und vorallem das xc 4.0!...........Thilo bist dus? 

nacht..


----------



## Slash_93 (7. November 2008)

sieht wohl nicht danach aus , dass die canyons heute on sind^^


----------



## Assfight (7. November 2008)

Ja, das bin ich 

Ja ich denke das im Laufe, des Tages noch was kommt.


----------



## KA-Biker (7. November 2008)

ich glaub nicht das die neuen bikes noch diese woche kommen..ich würd eher sagen nächste woche wenn nich sogar erst in 2wochen. der canyonTyp hat doch hier erst letzens das hier gepostet:

Hallo,

der Termin "Anfang November" für die Umstellung der Homepage war von uns offiziell nie nach aussen getragen worden. Generell planen wir die Webseite "im November" auf die neuen Räder umzustellen. Der komplette Relaunch ist deutlich aufwändiger als nur die Einpflege der neuen Modelle. Kernbereiche werden komplett neu gestaltet und nicht zuletzt die Einbindung unserer neuen ERP-Software sind umfangreiche Projekte beim Relaunch der Webseite. Jetzt kann es natürlich sein, das "im November" von einem Mitarbeiter mit "Anfang November" verwechselt wurde und schon steht die Aussage im Raum das die Webseite diese Woche umgestellt wird. Das stimmt leider nicht, nach wie vor gilt "im November", einen genaueren Termin möchten wir aufgrund der Komplexität der Umstellung noch nicht nach aussen kommunizieren. Danke für Euer Verständnis.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Assfight (7. November 2008)

Ja, aber wenigstens so weitere Modellvarianten werden heute kommen, haben die ja gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staphen (7. November 2008)

Hm,eigentlich solltes ja heute auch nen Newsletter geben.
glaub nicht dran, aber mal sehen...


----------



## Cortezsi (7. November 2008)

Ha, eben kam der Newsletter bei mir an!
2009 gibt es sogar Bonanza-, Holland- und Klappräder von Canyon!

Ähm, kleiner Scherz von mir mit den Rädern...


----------



## mstaab_canyon (7. November 2008)

Hallo,

der Newsletter ist bei mir um 14:34 eingegangen, sollte also jetzt langsam bei allen Abonennten eintreffen.

VG,

Michael


----------



## DoubleDee (7. November 2008)

Hmm... hab noch nix bekommen 
Gibts wenigstens was interessantes zu den FRX modellen?


----------



## messerclub-illi (7. November 2008)

Michael,
das ja och unfair  die email zu dir hat jan den kuerzesten weg 

So oft wie heut check ich selten meine emails


----------



## mstaab_canyon (7. November 2008)

Huch, 

wie ich gerade erfahren habe war der Newsletter den ich bekommen habe der Testnewsletter... Sorry. Der echte geht aber heute raus.

VG,

Michael


----------



## Assfight (7. November 2008)

Arbeitest du eig. bei Canyon? Nicht das ich dich jetzt mich Fragen durchbohre, ist nur so.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (7. November 2008)

wer? Ich? Ja, hin und wieder jobbe ich ein bischen bei Canyon


----------



## Hänschen (7. November 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> wer? Ich? Ja, hin und wieder jobbe ich ein bischen bei Canyon



Der war gut.

Kurze Frage, bekommt man in dem Newsletter Details zu den Alu HTs? Besonders zum 9.0SL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. November 2008)

warte doch einfach noch ein paar stündchen, dann weißt du's... vorher wird eh nix verraten. müsste doch langsam jeder wissen.


----------



## Manusa (7. November 2008)

Sucht ihr das? Hab da was gefunden...

Nerve: 
http://www.canyon.com/newsletter/artikel.html?na=172
Torque:
http://www.canyon.com/newsletter/artikel.html?na=167


----------



## Rokkshox (7. November 2008)

Assfight schrieb:


> Arbeitest du eig. bei Canyon? Nicht das ich dich jetzt mich Fragen durchbohre, ist nur so.


Hrhr, hast du die Sig ausgeblendet? 
@ mstaab_canyon: THX 4 info! 

#indiewarteschlangestell#

@ Manusa: Ne, da fehlen noch die anderen Modelle, die Austattungsvarianten & Preise. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## staphen (7. November 2008)

Ich glaube aber fast,das wars für heute,da wird nicht mehr kommen.
Und die Preise schon garnicht.


----------



## Newmi (7. November 2008)

Das Torque in "Deep Purple" sieht echt mal verschärft aus!


----------



## Dark Blue (7. November 2008)

Sorry hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, habe aber zwei Fragen:

- ab wann werden die neuen Bikes ausgeliefert?

- Gibt es schon Pix vom neuen Yellowstone 4.0?

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staphen (7. November 2008)

Dark Blue schrieb:


> - ab wann werden die neuen Bikes ausgeliefert?


steht in den Sternen,genaueres ist noch nicht bekannt


Dark Blue schrieb:


> - Gibt es schon Pix vom neuen Yellowstone 4.0?


Nein


----------



## Dark Blue (7. November 2008)

staphen schrieb:


> *steht in den Sternen,genaueres ist noch nicht bekannt*
> 
> Nein



Wann war es denn üblicherweise in den letzten Jahren?

Hab so lange kein neues Bike gebraucht


----------



## lukrab (7. November 2008)

Manusa schrieb:


> Nerve:
> http://www.canyon.com/newsletter/artikel.html?na=172



Ich nehm alles was ich über den 2009er Rahmen gesagt hab zurück. Der sieht ja echt geil aus in schwarz. Ich glaub meine Entscheidung steht fest was das SE Modell angeht .

mfg lukrab


----------



## axxis (7. November 2008)

... und wo kann man das lila Torque bestaunen?

Edit: Ah, im Link oben  ty


----------



## Rokkshox (7. November 2008)

lukrab schrieb:


> Ich nehm alles was ich über den 2009er Rahmen gesagt hab zurück. Der sieht ja echt geil aus in schwarz.
> Ich glaub meine Entscheidung steht fest was das SE Modell angeht .


Naja, bis auf ein paar Details sieht das neue Nerve genauso geil aus wie das 2008 Modell.

Wenn´s bei diesen wenigen Infos bleibt, dann finde ich eine solche Salami-Taktik nicht gut. 
Das Warten steigert zwar die Vorfreude, aber man kann es auch übertreiben ...


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## lukrab (7. November 2008)

Es geht darum, dass ich mir überlege mein 7.0 SE zu stornieren und auf nächstes Jahr zu warten. Und das eben war das erste Bild vom 2009er Rahmen in schwarz. Die Farben davor haben mir nicht so gefallen, deswegen hat mir der Rahmen auch nicht gefallen. Ausserdem hab ich jetzt schon 3 Monate gewartet und da machen die paar Monate mehr auch nichts aus. Freut man sich um so mehr , wenns dann kommt.

rayman


----------



## Antilles (7. November 2008)

axxis schrieb:


> ... und wo kann man das lila Torque bestaunen?
> 
> Edit: Ah, im Link oben  ty


oder in koblenz in so nem zeitungsladen... aber die pappnasen ham das in die letzte ecke verfrachtet... nix ausgestellt! wenn ich so ne mühle in meinem laden hab dann gehört die ins schaufenster oder unter mich!


----------



## kugelsicher (7. November 2008)

Zum neuen GC AL 8.0:

Der Sparkurs (bzw. die gestiegenen Preise für 2009) schlagen aber schon durch.
Am 8.0 sind die LR nur XT (Konuslager ) + Mavic 317.

Wenn noch nicht mal am 8.0 ordentliche LRS verbaut sind, dann wirds am 7.0 und 6.0 noch trauriger aussehen.
Ich hatte schon die Hoffnung, dass jetzt verstärkt der günstige und sehr gute Mavic Crossride 09 verbaut wird...
aber Pustekuchen.
Wohl nicht bei den HT GC, bei den Nerves sieht man den ja öfter.

Das heißt für mich, dass ich frühestens ein Special Edition tief in 2009 kaufen werde.
Da packen sie dann vielleicht die Crossride 09 an ein GC 6.0 SE, wie dieses Jahr.
Wenn nicht, dann eben überhaupt kein Canyon in 2009.

XT Naben fahre und bezahle ich nicht, wenn es für fast das selbe Geld schon den CR 09 gibt.
Also Canyon, hört die Signale. Spart lieber an anderen Teilen, aber nicht an den LRS.

Und dann die Farben beim 8.0. Man man man.
Das langweilig öde matt schwarz (jaja ich weiß... die Kratzer) und weiß wie immer und dazu dieses "Kindermörder blau", wenn es das ultra hässliche hellblau ist.
Sollte es ein anders blau als das bisher gezeigte schwule blau sein, dann gerne.

Wo bitte ist das schöne rot oder evtl. auch das schöne orange an den HT Canyon?!
Aber als Entschädigung taucht dann ja wohl am 6.0 die Ober-Katastrophe, das gruselige grün auf.
Naja, vielleicht bekommt Canyon ja doch noch die farbliche Kurve beim GC.
Obwohl das weiße GC ganz ok aussieht. 
Ansonsten.... schönes Bike. Toller Rahmen und endlich ein ordentlicher Vorbau/Lenker mit 31,8.


----------



## Hänschen (7. November 2008)

kugelsicher schrieb:


> Sollte es ein anders blau als das bisher gezeigte schwule blau sein, dann gerne.



Ich finde das blau vom Nerve in Verbindung mit der weißen Gabel richtig porno.


----------



## Antilles (7. November 2008)

wie siehts denn mit nem weissen nerve am aus? aber nicht dieses cremige weiss plz dann lieber weiss anodisiert! das wäre für mich am geislten ansonsten ornage! das sieht auch geil! vorallem mit diesem orange/kupfer eloxierten bauteilen dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (7. November 2008)

kann das sein das bei dem neuen AM aus dem newsletter zwei verschiedene scheiben verbaut sind?das sieht irgendwie kommsch aus. Naja vielleicht sehn die formular ja auch so 2009 aus. Besonders schön fände ich es nicht


----------



## Rokkshox (7. November 2008)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich finde das blau vom Nerve in Verbindung mit der weißen Gabel richtig porno.


Wobei das Türkis ist und mir wäre ein klassisches Tiefblau lieber.
Ansonsten gefällt mir das elegante Schwarz am besten, denn was nützt mir ne tolle Lackierung,
wenn die nach einigen Ausritten in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird und mir ist es lieber 
wenn das Rad durch Understatement (gute Ausstattung) glänzt ...

So, weniger als 3 h bis zur Deadline und vom Newsletter ist noch immer nix zu sehen. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## hopfer (7. November 2008)

hinten ist eine andere Scheibe verbaut. sieht mir nach einer Notlösung aus. der Fat Albet reifen ist auch hinten drauf und nicht Vorne wie es seien sollte.


----------



## corallus (7. November 2008)

> So, weniger als 3 h bis zur Deadline und vom Newsletter ist noch immer nix zu sehen.


Du musst ihn nochmals abonnieren. Ich glaub, durch den Systemwechsel habe die wohl ein paar
Emailadressen verhünert. Ich hab jeden Newsletter erhalten, nur diesen nicht. Nach der neuen
Registration heute um 16.30 hab ich ihn dann umgehend erhalten..


----------



## MasterAss (7. November 2008)

kugelsicher schrieb:


> Zum neuen GC AL 8.0:
> 
> Der Sparkurs (bzw. die gestiegenen Preise für 2009) schlagen aber schon durch.
> Am 8.0 sind die LR nur XT (Konuslager ) + Mavic 317.
> ...



Der dort verbaute LRS ist, wenn perfekt eingespeicht, dem CR min. ebenbürtig. XT-Naben sind Top! Beste Preis-Leistungsverzeichnnis und keine kaputten Freiläufe wie bei Mavic.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. November 2008)

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, dass rock shox aus dem sortiment geschmissen wurde. keine nerves mehr mit rock shox... das torque fr 8 hat jetzt auch ne fox... da bin ich ja mal auf die preise gespannt...


----------



## Hesse77 (8. November 2008)

Magura scheint es wohl auch nur am CF zu geben.


----------



## Assfight (8. November 2008)

Aber ich denke mal, man kann sich die Austattung auch ein wenig nach Wunsch anpassen lassen.


----------



## lukrab (8. November 2008)

Assfight schrieb:


> Aber ich denke mal, man kann sich die Austattung auch ein wenig nach Wunsch anpassen lassen.



Nein das kannste bei Canyon nicht, weil die alle Teile so einplanen beim Kaufen, dass du nichts am Fahrrad verändern kannst.

mfg lukrab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMul (8. November 2008)

lukrab schrieb:


> Nein das kannste bei Canyon nicht, weil die alle Teile so einplanen beim Kaufen, dass du nichts am Fahrrad verändern kannst.
> 
> mfg lukrab



hm aber bei den rennrädern solls das doch geben oder? 
ich meine ich hab irgendwo so was wie baukastensystem gelesen...


----------



## lukrab (8. November 2008)

AMul schrieb:


> hm aber bei den rennrädern solls das doch geben oder?
> ich meine ich hab irgendwo so was wie baukastensystem gelesen...



Also das wäre mir neu bei Canyon bei den Mountainbikes geht das zumindest nicht.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Hesse77 (8. November 2008)

Bei anderen Versendern gibt es diese Möglichkeit, bei Canyon leider nicht.


----------



## thomasbee (8. November 2008)

Na ja,

nicht dass ich nörgeln will, aber beim Nerve AM 8.0 2009 finde ich hätte man ja echt ein wenig kreativer sein können. Da hat sich wirklich nicht viel getan. Da könnte man auch ins Outlet greifen. Und wenn man sich schon in einem Markt von jährlich neuen Modellen bewegen will, dann finde ich, sollte man auch mal die Farbe schwarz überdenken. Ich finde, schwarz bei MTBs ist wie silber bei Mercedes.

.t


----------



## cos75 (8. November 2008)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Na ja,
> 
> nicht dass ich nörgeln will, aber beim Nerve AM 8.0 2009 finde ich hätte man ja echt ein wenig kreativer sein können. Da hat sich wirklich nicht viel getan. Da könnte man auch ins Outlet greifen. Und wenn man sich schon in einem Markt von jährlich neuen Modellen bewegen will, dann finde ich, sollte man auch mal die Farbe schwarz überdenken. Ich finde, schwarz bei MTBs ist wie silber bei Mercedes.
> 
> .t


Also ich finde das schwarze Nerve AM sieht optisch viel besser als das alte. 

Außerdem scheint die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus verbessert worden zu sein: Nicht mehr so progressiv.
Der Umlenkhebel mit Dämpfer scheint etwas niedriger zu sitzen, wobei ich kann mich auch täuschen. Der Schwerpunkt wäre dadurch niedriger, aber ob man das merkt ? Schön wärs.
Wenn jetzt noch die Kettenstrebe unter 430mm ist und die Überstandshöhe im Vergleich zu den alten Modellen niedriger geworden ist, könnte ich fast für ein Rahmenset schwach werden.


----------



## thomasbee (8. November 2008)

Interessant, woher kommen denn diese Messungen?

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (8. November 2008)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Interessant, woher kommen denn diese Messungen?
> 
> .t


Die sind mit Linkage gemacht.


----------



## AMul (9. November 2008)

lukrab schrieb:


> Also das wäre mir neu bei Canyon bei den Mountainbikes geht das zumindest nicht.
> 
> mfg lukrab



Ich habe gerade noch einmal im Preview 2009 (http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/blog.html) nachgeschaut, also bei den rennrädern wird es wohl ein baukastensystem geben (unter dem 1. Bild des roten Ultimate CF Rennrades steht: "Das Ultimate CF kommt 2009 mit einem Baukastensystem für noch mehr Individualität".  
Aber hat ja nix mit den mtbs zu tun


----------



## Rokkshox (9. November 2008)

corallus schrieb:


> Du musst ihn nochmals abonnieren. Ich glaub, durch den Systemwechsel habe die wohl ein paar
> Emailadressen verhünert. Ich hab jeden Newsletter erhalten, nur diesen nicht. Nach der neuen
> Registration heute um 16.30 hab ich ihn dann umgehend erhalten..


 
Danke für den Tip - nach der erneuten Registrierung hatte das Warten auf dem Newsletter ein Ende. 

Naja, ansonsten habe ich gehofft, daß es mehr Infos zu den Modellen gibt
bzw. das man auch was zu den Preisen preisgibt. 

Ich wollte eigentlich in den nächsten Tagen bei einem Händler nach Alternativen 
bei 2008 Auslaufmodelle (Cube, Focus) schauen und da wären konkretere Angaben praktisch gewesen.

Mal sehen wann´s die nächsten Salamischeiben gibt. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## Zeisigschreck (10. November 2008)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich in den nächsten Tagen bei einem Händler nach Alternativen
> bei 2008 Auslaufmodelle (Cube, Focus) schauen
> 
> 
> Ciao Rokkshox ...


 
Vor 14 Tagen gabs bei Radon (H&S Bike-Discount) im Laden in der Siemensstraße in Bonn noch einige interessante Cube-Auslaufmodelle zu red. Preisen. War mit meinem Sohn zur Abwicklung einer Reklamation an seinem Radon (=CUBE) - Rad dort. Der Service dort ist gut.

Zeisigschreck


----------



## excalibur7706 (10. November 2008)

Was glaubt ihr wird das neue Torque FR8 2009 aus dem Newsletter kosten?
1999Euro wie das FR8 in 2008 zuletzt gekostet hat oder doch eher 2299 Euro was das FR8 Anfang 2008 noch gekostet hatte?


----------



## Cortezsi (10. November 2008)

excalibur7706 schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr wird das neue Torque FR8 2009 aus dem Newsletter kosten?
> 1999Euro wie das FR8 in 2008 zuletzt gekostet hat oder doch eher 2299 Euro was das FR8 Anfang 2008 noch gekostet hatte?



Ich denke eher 1999,99 Euro und 2299,99 Euro.

Leute wirklich, was soll diese ganze Spekuliererei? Bringt doch eh nichts (außer das Canyon evtl. auf einen höheren Preis gelockt wird).

Auch dieses Sinnieren über die Farben der Rahmen - sorry, aber die Komponenten sind erstmal wichtig.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (10. November 2008)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> außer das Canyon evtl. auf einen höheren Preis gelockt wird


  genau, deswegen warten die auch so lange, bis hier alle durchdrehen und sagen was sie auf dem Konto haben. Und dann wird kalkuliert 
(nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## relaxo_ (10. November 2008)

geschmacksache, aber die farbe vom torque find ich ... bisschen schwul


----------



## cxfahrer (10. November 2008)

Weils lila ist? 
Wäre das grün von 2008 dann militaristisch?

Ich find eher diese penetrant weissen Gabeln schwul, aber andere finden sowas ja porno, also passts ja wieder!


----------



## relaxo_ (10. November 2008)

wie gesagt, geschmacksache. feind doch jemand anderen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dise (10. November 2008)

Also ich muss sagen mir gefällt die Kombi aus dem Lila und der weißen Gabel sehr gut.


----------



## Antilles (10. November 2008)

jop nicht schlecht....  ich will trotzdem ein weisses:-D
und zum falls canyon wirklich auf konto daten warten sollte... ich hab bisher 200 euro für mein rad zusammen! ;-)
legt los^^


----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2008)

für 200 Euronen nehm ich dann auch eins 

dann ist mir auch die Farbe egal


----------



## Antilles (10. November 2008)

ja natürlich.... von mir aus auch pink! aber ein  rad canyon nerve oder n torque für 200 wär schon ma geil^^


----------



## DoubleDee (10. November 2008)

Liebe Kunden,

die Saison 2009 bringt viele Veränderungen und Neuerungen bei Canyon mit sich. Unsere Modellpalette erstreckt sich über mehr Einsatzgebiete denn je und die Marke Canyon geht auch in diesem Jahr neue, innovative Wege. Viele warten bereits auf die neuen Modelle und damit auf die neue Canyon Homepage 2009. Das Warten hat nun bald ein Ende.

In der Woche vom 24. bis 28. November werden wir die neuen Bikes auf www.canyon.com präsentieren.

Außerdem haben wir noch kräftig an Bedienung und Design der Homepage gefeilt. Natürlich verbinden wir mit dem Launch der neuen Seite auch den Verkaufsstart. Sobald die neuen Bikes online sind, können Sie direkt bestellen.


----------



## Antilles (10. November 2008)

14 tage noch!
hoffendlich schafft ihr das diesmal!


----------



## DoubleDee (10. November 2008)

Da steht ja nix von Montag, also locker bleiben. Kann auch Freitag sein, dann wären es noch 19Tage.


----------



## kailer (10. November 2008)

@relaxo: Ich find deinen avatar schwul! 

Das lila torque ist vom Aufbau her ziemlich interessant:

- Die deetraks wiegen 2009 deutlich weniger und sehen super aus! Ob sie halten, muss man halt noch sehen, aber ich bin da zuversichtlich! 
- Dass jetzt MM statt BB aufgezogen sind, ist nur konsequent! 
- Bremsen und Dämpfer sind auch eine super Wahl!
- Bei der Gabel muss man halt noch sehen, ob das ein kastriertes OEM Teil ist, an der Eisdiele kommt die aber auf jedenfall gut an. Lyrik wäre mir definitiv lieber gewesen. 
- Bis auf Kleinigkeiten (Kurbeln) würde ich meinen 2009er Leichtfreerider (mit Studentenbudget) auch so aufbauen! 

Das Allerbeste aber: 1,5" Steuerrohr!!! Wenn jetzt auch noch ISCG05 dran ist, kauf ich mir definitiv eins!

gruß
kailer


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. November 2008)

da es das torque fr 8 ist und die fr reihe von 7-9 geht, ist es wohl die mittlere variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (10. November 2008)

na endlich ein konkreter termin. is doch schonmal was... jetzt muss ich nurnoch die Zeit bis dahin überbrücken


----------



## hopfer (10. November 2008)

kailer schrieb:


> Das Allerbeste aber: 1,5" Steuerrohr!!!



Du meinst 1,5 auf 1,125 

LG hopfer


----------



## kailer (10. November 2008)

Vielleicht täusche ich mich, aber ich glaube, das Steuerrohr ist durchgehend 1,5", nur die Gabel ist konisch.  Vergleicht mal die Bilder von den alten Torques, ich finde das Steuerrohr sieht auch oben dicker aus. Das wäre jedenfalls die beste Möglichkeit, da man dann sämtliche Gabeln einbauen kann.

gruß
kailer


----------



## hopfer (10. November 2008)

Nein ich weiß sicher das unten 1,5 ist und oben 1,125

LG hopfer


----------



## sbie (10. November 2008)

DoubleDee schrieb:


> Liebe Kunden,
> 
> die Saison 2009 bringt viele Veränderungen und Neuerungen bei Canyon mit sich. Unsere Modellpalette erstreckt sich über mehr Einsatzgebiete denn je und die Marke Canyon geht auch in diesem Jahr neue, innovative Wege. Viele warten bereits auf die neuen Modelle und damit auf die neue Canyon Homepage 2009. Das Warten hat nun bald ein Ende.
> 
> ...



Moin auch,
will ja nicht stänkern, aber wo kommt die Info her? 
Du bist doch kein Canyon Mitarbeiter?  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5269857#post5269857

Für mich ein schwarzes Nerve XC bitte, danke


----------



## knuspi (10. November 2008)

sbie schrieb:


> Moin auch,
> will ja nicht stänkern, aber wo kommt die Info her?



Von der Canyon-Homepage 

Siehe www.canyon.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbie (10. November 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Von der Canyon-Homepage
> 
> Siehe www.canyon.com



Jo, 
etwas unauffällig  oder so.
Meistens starte ich so  http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/

Immer noch ein schwarze Nerve XC bitte.


----------



## KA-Biker (10. November 2008)

so lange will ich aber nicht mehr warten...


----------



## DoubleDee (11. November 2008)

Ne bin kein Canyon MA, habs nur zufällig in den News gelesen...und mal Komentarlos gepostet. Dachte eigentlich das würde sich eh wie ein Laubfeuer rumsprechen.


----------



## kailer (12. November 2008)

mein newsletter ist direkt in den spam ordner gewandert.... gmx halt.

laubfeuer? mit nassem laub? ich glaub das heißt "lauffeuer"


----------



## Antilles (12. November 2008)

mein gmx hats durchgelssen
hat mich aber auch kein stück näher an mein rad gebracht:-(


----------



## staphen (15. November 2008)

Habe grad in der Mountain Bike gelesen das das Grand Canyon CF bei 2700 Euro losgeht, und das Topmodel 5000 Euro kostet.
Das sind schon deftige Preise.
Ich hoffe mal das entspricht nicht ganz der Wahrheit.


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. November 2008)

Wäre ungewöhnlich angesichts dessen, dass das günstigste 2008er CF-Modell für 1999,- zu haben war.


----------



## famagoer (16. November 2008)

ohne die mountainbike jetzt gelesen zu haben, würde ich sagen, des stimmt:

canyon meinte mal vor ca. nem monat, dass sie bei den modellen jetzt preislich und ausstattungstechnisch deutlich trennen zwischen alu u carbon. bis zu - sagen wir jetzt mal - 2600 euro geht alu, dann beginnt bei 2700 carbon und hat dann die bessere ausstattung, um "carbon auch wirklich nutzen zu können" (ungefährer wortlaut von canyon).

und wenn man bedenkt: im cc-bereich ne k-force-kurbel, dt swiss carbon-laufräder und vermutlich auch gabeln sind halt net grad billig!
bei den am-modellen eben die neuen sram-schaltung, ... 


hab gott sei dank jetzt nicht auf die neuen modelle gewartet, das dauert bei canyon einfach immer viel zu lange. stattdessen kurv ich schon seit 2 wochen mit nem epic rum, das selbst zusammengestellt (aber "fremd-aufgebaut") auch net mehr als n canyon gekostet hat 
=> man sieht, dass ich mein bis vor 2 wochen gerittenes canyon nicht mehr brauche


----------



## Assfight (16. November 2008)

Bei mir ist das der gleiche Fall, hab mir jetzt nen Specialized Stumpjumper Elite geholt. Auch wenn Canyon nicht mit den Preisen runter gegangen ist, Specialized ist bei jedem Modell ca. nen 100er runter gegangen.


----------



## lukrab (16. November 2008)

Meint ihr das Nerve AM 6.0 wird teurer?

mfg lukrab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (16. November 2008)

keine ahnung, ich denke dass du nächstes jahr kein besseres PLverhältnis wie bei deinem bestellten AMSE7.0 bekommen wirst ... meine meinung !


----------



## sbie (17. November 2008)

Assfight schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das der gleiche Fall, hab mir jetzt nen Specialized Stumpjumper Elite geholt. Auch wenn Canyon nicht mit den Preisen runter gegangen ist, Specialized ist bei jedem Modell ca. nen 100er runter gegangen.


Moin,
dann brachste ja ein neues Benutzerbild, nimmste dieses:






Gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (19. November 2008)

mano jetzt macht doch mal die neuen bikes online..;-)


----------



## MikeTbike (19. November 2008)

DAs XC 7.0 2009 soll 11,95kg wiegen. Ein halbes kg mehr als das alte Modell.
Nicht gerade ein Fortschritt denke ich. Und was soll der größere Federweg an dem Rad. Dafür gibt es doch das ES/AM....


----------



## vori2003 (19. November 2008)

Wenn es wirklich schwerer wird ist es wirklich kein Fortschritt da hast Du wirklich recht! Woher hast Du diese Infos?


----------



## MikeTbike (19. November 2008)

vori2003 schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich schwerer wird ist es wirklich kein Fortschritt da hast Du wirklich recht! Woher hast Du diese Infos?



kuckst du:
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/blog.html?hptclc=78#movie138


----------



## corallus (19. November 2008)

MikeTbike schrieb:


> DAs XC 7.0 2009 soll 11,95kg wiegen. Ein halbes kg mehr als das alte Modell.
> Nicht gerade ein Fortschritt denke ich. Und was soll der größere Federweg an dem Rad. Dafür gibt es doch das ES/AM....


An die Stelle des XC tritt wohl das MR und das wird kaum schwerer sein als das alte XC mit selbem Federweg. Aber bevor du hier
weiter irgendwelche Fortschritte in Frage stellst, warte doch noch, bis die neuen Modelle online sind. Und zudem ist es ja der
Kunde, der dauernd nach noch mehr Federweg schreit. (Auch wenn er noch so im Flachland wohnt..)


----------



## MikeTbike (19. November 2008)

corallus schrieb:


> An die Stelle des XC tritt wohl das MR und das wird kaum schwerer sein als das alte XC mit selbem Federweg. Aber bevor du hier
> weiter irgendwelche Fortschritte in Frage stellst, warte doch noch, bis die neuen Modelle online sind. Und zudem ist es ja der
> Kunde, der dauernd nach noch mehr Federweg schreit. (Auch wenn er noch so im Flachland wohnt..)



das mit dem Federweg hat mir ein Händler auch schon gesagt. Mir reichen 100mm völlig aus.
trotzdem isses komisch, dass Canyon das XC zum Allmountain umqualifiziert hat und mehr Federweg spendiert. Andere Hersteller bleiben da ihrer Linie treu und machen Nachfolgemodelle leichter...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. November 2008)

ob das jetzt xc oder mr heißt wär mir total schnuppe... wenn ich das mit 100 mm haben wollte, würde ich's mir kaufen. wenn ich das mit 120 mm haben wollte, würde ich eben dieses kaufen. ob das jetzt xc, mr oder allmountain-mischdings heißt? wen juckt's? 

und ob jemand viel oder wenig federweg braucht, muss jeder für sich selbst und seinen bevorzugten einsatzbereich entscheiden. die leute die immer sagen "ich komm auch mit nem xc-harttail überall runter"... schön, natürlich klappt das. aber macht das wirklich spaß downhill-strecken mit nem xc-hardtail oder von mir aus auch nem xc-fully zu fahren? mir würde es keinen spaß machen. ich würde den federwegshype nicht zu arg kritisieren. es gibt doch eigentlich für jeden geschmack genug auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corallus (19. November 2008)

> ob das jetzt xc oder mr heißt wär mir total schnuppe...



Genau. Zudem ist auch egal, was andere so alles sagen. Ich höre z.B. immer wieder
negative Bemerkungen zu meinem Spectral. Carbon sei quatsch und dann
noch mit 120mm.. Na und? Zu mir passts, als wäre ich damit geboren worden..


----------



## MikeTbike (19. November 2008)

ja, so hat eben jeder seine Meinung


----------



## simdiem (19. November 2008)

und jeder sein Bike mit dem er glücklich ist!


----------



## Cortezsi (20. November 2008)

Wer mit seinem Fahrrad nicht glücklich ist, hat es nicht verdient mit seinem Fahrrad glücklich zu sein.  Meine Meinung!


----------



## RaceFace89 (21. November 2008)

> Liebe Kunden,
> 
> der Termin zum Relaunch steht fest. Wie bereits angekündigt wird der Relaunch in KW 48 stattfinden. Im Laufe des Donnerstags (27.11.) werden wir die Seite online schalten.
> 
> ...



grad auf der homepage gesehen...also noch 6x schlafen und dann sind die 09er bikes online


----------



## right turn (22. November 2008)

Wäre interessant,
ob dann auch schon Express-Bikes zu haben sind!?

Wie war das nochmal im letzten Jahr?

Grüsse
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vodoolein (22. November 2008)

stimmt das, dass die bikes dann schon nach ein paar tagen vergriffen sind? is das so hektisch oder kann man getrost auch noch bis NACH weihnachten warten?


thx


----------



## RaceFace89 (22. November 2008)

wer hat dir das denn erzählt?
glaubst du im ernst das nach weihnachten schon alle 2009er weg sind?!
erst im mai


----------



## KA-Biker (22. November 2008)

also ich hab meines im april diesen Jahres bestellt, also brauchst du keine angst zu haben nichts mehr zu bekommen


----------



## sbie (22. November 2008)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> glaubst du im ernst das nach weihnachten schon alle 2009er weg sind?!



Ich glaube das   Und wenn ich kein Radl kriege, dann 

Gruß


----------



## bergziege99 (23. November 2008)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> also ich hab meines im april diesen Jahres bestellt, also brauchst du keine angst zu haben nichts mehr zu bekommen



hi, und wann wurde das rädle geliefert?


----------



## Stromberg (24. November 2008)

Am 27. ist es übrigens so weit.


----------



## Cortezsi (24. November 2008)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Am 27. ist es übrigens so weit.



Du bekommst das Fahrad dann erst am 27.11.? Wahnsinn diese Lieferzeiten...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. November 2008)

ach echt? erzähl mir nix...


----------



## RaceFace89 (24. November 2008)




----------



## MikeTbike (24. November 2008)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> also ich hab meines im april diesen Jahres bestellt, also brauchst du keine angst zu haben nichts mehr zu bekommen




aufgrund der vielen postitiven Meinungen in der letzten Zeit über diese top organisierte und kundenfreundliche Firma kann man wohl davon ausgehen...
ich bin dann mal weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek1969 (24. November 2008)

MikeTbike schrieb:


> aufgrund der vielen postitiven Meinungen in der letzten Zeit über diese top organisierte und kundenfreundliche Firma kann man wohl davon ausgehen...
> ich bin dann mal weg



gibts bei cube nix zu erzählen, oder warum tummelst dich immer hier rum?


----------



## MikeTbike (24. November 2008)

trek1969 schrieb:


> gibts bei cube nix zu erzählen, oder warum tummelst dich immer hier rum?



nö, bisher keine Probleme!


----------



## agnes (25. November 2008)

bin mal sehr gespannt auf die neuen bikes. noch zwei tage^^


----------



## KA-Biker (25. November 2008)

bald gehts los, und heute hatten die canyon mitarbeiter ne schulung für dich neuen produkte, dass die endlich mal wissen was sie verkaufen


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (25. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> bin mal sehr gespannt auf die neuen bikes. noch zwei tage^^


Ich auch! Aber ausgerechnet Donnerstag+Freitag werd ich kein Internet haben. Aber am Wochenende hat sich der Server sicher vom ersten Ansturm erholt und ich kann in Ruhe schmökern..


----------



## agnes (26. November 2008)

das stimmt. das neue nerve gefällt mir sehr gut. und ide farben sind mehr als geil.


----------



## KA-Biker (26. November 2008)

1 Tag noch dann hab ich wwie das alte nerve AM modell ...zeit geh um


----------



## Cortezsi (26. November 2008)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> 1 Tag noch dann hab ich wwie das alte nerve AM modell ...zeit geh um


Wie meinen?


----------



## KA-Biker (26. November 2008)

ähm..:ja.. in einem tag hab ich wieder das alte nerve modell, weilja morgen die neuen drausen sind. Aber ich kauf mir nächstes Jahr sowieso noch ein Torque ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (26. November 2008)

mrgen kommt der canyon mann, kommt mit seiner seiiiiiiiiiiiteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
:-D


----------



## Cortezsi (26. November 2008)

Ab morgen halte ich Wache am Rechner und drück im Funkyrhythums die Taste F5 im Brauser. In fölliger Extasy werde ich die ausrangierten Fahrradschläuche im Jazz-Ausdruckstanz demolieren!


----------



## Schulle (26. November 2008)

......ich bin schon ganz feucht. Spürt Ihr das kribbeln überall. Ist ja wie´n Vorspiel..................


----------



## knuspi (26. November 2008)

Jaaaa, ich spürs auch


----------



## excalibur7706 (26. November 2008)

Hat jemand letztes Jahr das Torque FR oder ES gleich am Anfang bestellt?
Wie lange musstet ihr warten?


----------



## oo7 (26. November 2008)

excalibur7706 schrieb:


> Hat jemand letztes Jahr das Torque FR oder ES gleich am Anfang bestellt?
> Wie lange musstet ihr warten?



Torque ES8 weiß
Bestellt: 6. Dez. 2007
Geliefert: 6. Mai 2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (26. November 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Jaaaa, ich spürs auch



Erst als eine meiner Ballettschülerinnen heute fragte warum ich heute keinen Dutt trage ist mir aufgefallen das ich vor lauter Träumerei von "meinem" morgen bestellbaren FRX Ltd. tatsaechlich vergessen hatte mir die Haare zu machen...



Echt wahr, 

Eure Langley


----------



## FreerideTom (26. November 2008)

Ich hoffe echt für euch, dass es morgen alles reibunslos läuft und ihr eure Bikes bestellen könnt.

Aber wenn hier schon so viele schreiben, dass sie gleich morgen schmökern und bestellen wollen, will ich mir das gesamte Ausmaß der Hits, die die Homepage morgen haben wird, gar nicht ausmalen. 

Ich hoffe für euch, dass Canyon richtig gute Server hingestellt hat und diese dem Ansturm standhalten!!!


----------



## Assfight (26. November 2008)

Also ich finde das sollten sie dann jetzt mal biten, weil die sind ja so ziemlich die letzten, die ihre Homepage jetzt erst hochladen. Und haben ziemlich lange um den heißen Brei rumgeredet.


----------



## corallus (26. November 2008)

> die sind ja so ziemlich die letzten, die ihre Homepage jetzt erst hochladen.


Die müssen ja schliesslich erst die Preise der Konkurrenz ausloten, bevor sie
ihre eigenen festlegen. Ich nehme mal an, möglichst hoch, aber trotzdem noch
unter denen der Konkurrenz. Was andere mit Image machen, das macht eben
Canyon mit den Preisen. Aber halt wie immer: Alles nur reine Spekulation.

Ich hoffe nur die Preise sind nicht hörer als letztes Jahr, sonst wird das nichts mit einem Torque für mich..


----------



## lukrab (26. November 2008)

Ich halt es nicht mehr aus . Ich hoff ma das Nerve AM 6.0 liegt unter 2000. Dann bestell ich mir sofort eins.

mfg lukrab


----------



## chrisseb (26. November 2008)

Tach an Alle! 
Wollte mir evtl. auch ein Canyon Nerve bestellen und kann es auch kaum noch aushalten bis die neue Homepage endlich verfügbar ist. Heute Nacht um 12 wäre ja mal ne schicke Sache Wobei ich noch mal eine Frage zu den Lieferzeiten hätte. Wenn man am 06.12.07 bestellt bekommt man sein Bike am 6 Mai 2008? Wie blöd ist dass denn? Ich mein, die wissen doch das viele bestellen, warum produzieren die dann nicht mehr? Mehr Mittarbeiter oder früher anfangen, in 2 oder 3 Schichten? Was ist denn wenn ich das Bike im Frühjahr bestelle, bekomme ich das Rad dann erst im Winter oder noch besser, vielleicht im nächsten Jahr, wo das Bike schon wieder alt ist? Oder sind die langen Lieferzeiten nur am Anfang, bis die erste Welle von Bestellungen abgearbeitet ist? Ich mein ich kann es schon nicht erwarten bis die Homepage online ist, wie ist es dann wenn ich das Bike bestellt habe.


----------



## FreerideTom (26. November 2008)

@chrisseb

Ich denke, dass es einfach dauert bis die erste Charge an Rahmen fertig ist und diese dann auch aus Fernost nach Deutschland verschifft werden. 

Ich kann nur so viel sagen: Ich hab mein Nerve AM 5.0 dieses Jahr im März bestellt und habs im Mai gehabt. Bei mir wars sogar so, dass es ca. vier Wochen früher als geplant geliefert wurde.


----------



## T!ll (26. November 2008)

Das hängt mehr oder weniger auch vom Modell ab. Habe letzten Winter anfang Dezember ein Grand Canyon bestellt und eine Woche später war es da, damals war noch keine Angabe zur Lieferzeit auf der Website.
Mit meinem XC hatte ich im Sommer auch Glück, Montags bestellt Donnerstags kam die Nachricht, ich könnte es abholen.

Kann aber auch anders laufen, wenn zB irgendwelche Komponenten nicht geliefert werden. Bei den Schaltungsherstellern zB kann es auch mal zu Engpässen kommen, da ist dann leider auch der Bike-Hersteller relativ machtlos, nur den kunden ärgerts natürlich.

Aber das kann dir beim Bikeshop auch passieren, musste ich letztes Jahr leider erleben, knapp 2 Monate auf einen Austauschrahmen gewartet, dazwischen unzählige Telefonate und Gespräche mit leeren Versprechungen. Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.

Kurzum es kann sein dass dein Bike wenige Wochen oder Tage nach der Bestellung da ist, wenn du allerdings pech haben solltest wie oben beschrieben kanns natürlich ne ecke länger dauern. Darüber würde ich mich aber vorher informieren, ausser du bist bereit mehrere Monate zu warten im Fall des Falles.

Gruß Till


----------



## martin82 (26. November 2008)

will auch ein torque, aber zum teufel nicht erst im mai... das kanns doch nicht sein oder?


----------



## knuspi (26. November 2008)

Wartet doch erstmal ab. Nur weil es bei EINEM Kunden letztes Jahr so war muss es jetzt nicht wieder genauso sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisseb (26. November 2008)

Ja Danke für die schnellen Antworten! Tja da bleibt wohl nur abwarten und hoffen das wir die Einzigen sind die sich so ein Ding bestellen wollen und sich wie ein Kleines Kind freuen. In ein paar Stunden ist schon mal der erste Schritt getan


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. November 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Wartet doch erstmal ab. Nur weil es bei EINEM Kunden letztes Jahr so war muss es jetzt nicht wieder genauso sein ...



naja, das allererste torque wurde erst im mai ausgeliefert. das ist halt so. canyon stellt die produktion auf 2/3 modelle ein und die werden dann erst mal produziert, dann kommen die nächsten dran. das torque ist halt erst ab mai dran. aber wir werden's ja morgen sehen. da werden wahrscheinlich auch vorläufige liefertermine in form der kw bekannt werden.


----------



## braintrust (26. November 2008)

kommt die neue seite heute nacht schon oder eher im laufe der 27.11?


----------



## MikeTbike (26. November 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> kommt die neue seite heute nacht schon oder eher im laufe der 27.11?



Zitat:

Liebe Kunden,

der Termin zum Relaunch steht fest. Wie bereits angekündigt wird der Relaunch in KW 48 stattfinden. *Im Laufe des Donnerstags* (27.11.) werden wir die Seite online schalten.

Damit verbunden ist auch der Verkaufsstart der neuen Modelle.

Wir freuen uns auf Ihren Besuch

Ihr Canyon Team


----------



## MäxFäx (26. November 2008)

wie läuft das mit der bezahlung ab?
muss man irgendeine vorrauszahlung machen?
oder erst blechen wenn man es abholt?

mfg. max


----------



## MikeTbike (26. November 2008)

MäxFäx schrieb:


> wie läuft das mit der bezahlung ab?
> muss man irgendeine vorrauszahlung machen?
> oder erst blechen wenn man es abholt?
> 
> mfg. max



Entweder Vorauskasse, Nachnahme oder Barzahlung bzw. Kartenzahlung vor Ort


----------



## MäxFäx (26. November 2008)

alles klar vielen dank.
ich hoffe das nerve wird nicht viel teurer...
aber ich denke nicht 
ich freu mich soo auf morgen das glaubt ihr gar nicht..........


----------



## braintrust (26. November 2008)

alle jahre wieder  
das glaubst du nicht


----------



## KA-Biker (26. November 2008)

wenn morgen die neuenbikes wirklich kommen sollten, dann sisnd hier in dieses tread morgen abend bestimmt 100-200posts mehr als jetzt...

..also gute und nervensarke nacht allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Nerve"ensäge (26. November 2008)

Neuling grüßt alle Ungeduldigen. Warte auf die austattung der neuen nerve xc modelle, vielleicht wirds dann doch noch ne se von '08. Hoffe, dass die Seite vor meiner Spätschicht am Start ist.
Frage: Muß die Vorauskasse schon kurz nach der Bestellung erfolgen, oder erst kurz vor der Lieferung? Es fehlen nämlich noch n paar Kröten. Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## KA-Biker (26. November 2008)

am besten ist du machst per nachname..wollt ich zwar erst auch nicht aber da ich gesehn hab das die nachnahmegebühr gerade einmal 2euro beträgt hab ichs halt doch gemacht...und  2-3 tage bevor das bike kommt bekommt man ne mail das das bike raus ist und dann kann man ja zur bank fahren unds geld holen wenn mans nicht zuhause haben will.....ich denke später vormittag könnte die seite drin sein wenn alles gut geht

ciao


----------



## Nobby2 (26. November 2008)

Hoffentlich bekommt Canyon die Logistikprobleme mit ihrem neuen Zuhause schneller hin als sonst die jahre.
Ist ja schließlich das erste mal wo canyon mit ihrem neuen GEbäude in ein neues jahr startet.


----------



## Cortezsi (27. November 2008)

Ohh mann, langsam kann ich mich nicht mehr richtig wach halten.
Jetzt sitz ich hier schon seit Mitternacht (auch schon 7 Stunden derweil) vorm Rechner und es hat sich immer noch nichts auf der Canyon-Webseite getan. Mein Finger ist schon ganz wund vom F5-Drücken.
Am schlimmsten wäre es, ich würd den Relaunch verpassen weil ich grad auf'm Klo bin usw.

Aber ich halte durch...


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

..du freak..im laufe des tages sagten die...ichb hoff wennn ich von der schul komm das sie online ist


----------



## Cortezsi (27. November 2008)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> ..du freak..im laufe des tages sagten die...ichb hoff wennn ich von der schul komm das sie online ist



Dann hätte ich mir die Nachschicht sparen können?!

AN CANYON:

HIERMIT FORDERE ICH EUCH AUF UNVERZÜGLICH DIE NEUE WEBSEITE ONLINE ZU STELLEN11111


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (27. November 2008)

Ich dreh durch! Ich halt es nicht bis 19h aus, um 20h muß ich schon wieder ins Bett...


Liebe Kunden,

wie bereits angekündigt findet der Relaunch heute am 27.November statt. Um einen reibungslosen Ablauf zu garantieren wird die Website *erst in der Zeit nach 19 Uhr umgestellt.*

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis

Wir freuen uns auf Ihren Besuch

Ihr Canyon Team


----------



## staphen (27. November 2008)

Also dann wirds doch erst nächste Woche?!
Wäre ja auch völlig untypisch für Canyon


----------



## Schulle (27. November 2008)

Die CANYON Politik geht mir langsam auf den Zeiger 

19.00 Uhr Hallo, merken´s Die noch????


----------



## Langley (27. November 2008)

Nach 19 Uhr kann auch 23:59 heissen...

Lohnt sich ja den Verkaufsstart zu machen wenn man niemand mehr anrufen kann....

Gruesse

Langley


----------



## seltsamkeit (27. November 2008)

meine fresse habt ihr ne macke. und ja, dieser kreative beitrag ist notwendig. die koennten euch auch 10 kilo sstahlwolle anbieten und ihr kaufts für 3000 euro. sucht euch alternativen oder hobbys. aber so ein gebettle wegen den neuen modellen geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## Cortezsi (27. November 2008)

seltsamkeit schrieb:


> meine fresse habt ihr ne macke. und ja, dieser kreative beitrag ist notwendig. die koennten euch auch 10 kilo sstahlwolle anbieten und ihr kaufts für 3000 euro. sucht euch alternativen oder hobbys. aber so ein gebettle wegen den neuen modellen geht ja gar nicht.



Hmm, irgendwie hast Du ja recht.
Ich geh jetzt schlafen, damit ich Punkt 19:00h wieder fit bin.
Die Nacht vorm Rechner steckt noch in meinen Knochen.

p.s. wegen Macke:
Ich hab mir ein paar Canyon-Räder aus Pappe nachgebaut (nichts besonderes, eigentlich ziemlich stümperhaft) und in mein Zimmer gestellt.
Nachts, wenn ich im Bett bin, mach ich dann oft das Licht an und schau dann zu den Bikes rüber und stell mir vor damit voll schwere Trails zu biken...


----------



## cvs99 (27. November 2008)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Hmm, irgendwie hast Du ja recht.
> Ich geh jetzt schlafen, damit ich Punkt 19:00h wieder fit bin.
> Die Nacht vorm Rechner steckt noch in meinen Knochen.
> 
> ...



Cortezsi, nich böse gemeint, darf ich mal fragen wie alt Du bist?


----------



## McFisch (27. November 2008)

Danke Cortezsi, deine Beiträge hier retten einem echt den Tag!


----------



## MasterAss (27. November 2008)

Don´t feed the Troll Ladies and Gentlemen!


----------



## cos75 (27. November 2008)

lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (27. November 2008)

cvs99 schrieb:


> Cortezsi, nich böse gemeint, darf ich mal fragen wie alt Du bist?


Kein Problem, nur soviel sicherlich älter als Du denkst.
Ist nicht eine Frage des Alters sondern des Humors.
Ein bissl Spass darf ja wohl noch sein, oder?
Ich hör jetzt hier auch damit auf - werde ja schon als Troll bezichtigt.


----------



## Schulle (27. November 2008)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> p.s. wegen Macke:
> Ich hab mir ein paar Canyon-Räder aus Pappe nachgebaut (nichts besonderes, eigentlich ziemlich stümperhaft) und in mein Zimmer gestellt.
> Nachts, wenn ich im Bett bin, mach ich dann oft das Licht an und schau dann zu den Bikes rüber und stell mir vor damit voll schwere Trails zu biken...




.......ich hab mir sogar die Landschaft nachgebaut und meine
CANYON-Pappmodelle haben alle Farbe und Namen. Hab ich wirklich jetzt ne Macke

@seltsamkeit
Bleib cool, Herzchen


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

die sind ja dumm..erst ab 19uhr..egal ich muss trotzdem anrufen...wegen transportschaden an mein geliebtem canyon und der rechnung der inspektion..morgen sind die leitungen 100pro voll


----------



## Antilles (27. November 2008)

boah halloooooooo??????
wenn die um 19 uhr noch nicht da sind dann komm cih euch vorbei!
ich bin heut auf der heimfahrt von der schule schon fast den bus verlassen um ma bei euhc vorbei zu schauen... und was denkt der idiot: och fährste heim die neue seite ist bestimmt online :-( verarscht *heul*

antilles


----------



## braintrust (27. November 2008)

schule..haha 

also mir war das irgendwie klar....ich erinnere mich noch an letztes jahr...da hats dann auch ewig nich hingehauen und gab zich verschiebungen...also mal sehen wa 

und das "nach 19uhr" kann halt, wie schon gesagt wurde, alles heissen :>


----------



## cos75 (27. November 2008)

Ich tippe auf Freitag Nachmittag. Wobei das ist vielleicht doch zu optimistisch.


----------



## Cortezsi (27. November 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Freitag Nachmittag. Wobei das ist vielleicht doch zu optimistisch.



Nein, da kann ich nicht, da putz und wisch ich immer das Bad, Küche und Flur naß raus.


----------



## Fusel Wusel (27. November 2008)

Und jetzt überlegt mal, wie groß das Geschrei wäre, wenn die Seite mit all ihren Macken, die so ein Relaunch mit sich bringt schon heute morgen online gegangen wäre und ihr hier und da nur Fehlermeldungen gesehen hättet. "Sche** Canyon" würden dann auch wieder alle schreien.
Ich würde ne Website auch außerhalb meiner normalen Geschäftszeiten online stellen. Erstens ist dann weniger Verkehr auf der Seite und zweitens hat der Webmaster dann die ganze Nacht Zeit, daran zu werkeln, damit die Seite morgen früh vernünftig läuft...


----------



## frankie69 (27. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

die neue Homepage ist unter folgendem Link online!!

http://www.canyon.com/2009/index/admin005600


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (27. November 2008)

???
geht net...


----------



## Canyon-Paul (27. November 2008)

freak511 schrieb:


> ???
> geht net...



Hehe  Nicht alles ernst nehmen hier drin...


----------



## lukabe (27. November 2008)

ach was  hätte mich auch sehr gewundert... (das ??? war als "willst du uns verarschen" gemeint und das "geht net..." einfach um andren die zeit zu ersparen draufzuklicken^^)


----------



## Cortezsi (27. November 2008)

frankie69 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> die neue Homepage ist unter folgendem Link online!!
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/2009/index/admin005600



Der Link funktioniert nicht!


----------



## Assfight (27. November 2008)

Nunja, Canyon muss sich langsam mal anstrengen.


----------



## tom23" (27. November 2008)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Der Link funktioniert nicht!



mit deinem Browser stimmt was nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukrab (27. November 2008)

Jetzt chillt doch mal alle. Die Canyonbikes fahren schon nicht weg .

mfg lukrab


----------



## Assfight (27. November 2008)

Nach 19 Uhr wird die hochgestellt.

http://www.canyon.com/service/news_termin.html?nt=172


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

super da bin ich grad weg mann...komm erst um 19:30 heim...

liebes  canyon team: erst online stellen wenn ich da bin...


----------



## Assfight (27. November 2008)

Und ich um 20:15 erst 
Aber vielleicht hab ich Glück und die ist dann etwas entlastet


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

assfight ist dein Speci schon da..oder msuch auch noch watren?


----------



## Assfight (27. November 2008)

Also es hätte schon dasein können, aber da ich es ehh erst zu Weihnachten von meinen Eltern bekomme, kommts am 20.12


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

uuui...aber ich kann dir sage vorfreude ist die bstet freude...ich gehört jetzt auch wieder zu den wartenden..den mein canyon hatte nach der ispektion einen transportschade am oberrohr direkt bei den eingriffslöchern wo man den bikeguard anheben kann....jetzt werd ich sehn was id epost bzw. canyon sagt (2kleinere kratzer, aber trotzdem ärgerlich)nun ja warten warten warten bis es wiederkommt  bis die des von der post angeschaut haben dauerts 14 tage dann gehts trotzdem nochmal zu canyon undund und...man das hab ich mir echt anderst vorgestellt


----------



## frankie69 (27. November 2008)

UUPS...da hatte ich mich wohl verkuckt.
Na ja, kleiner Spaß am Rande. 
 
Aber nu ist es ja nicht mehr lang.


----------



## Karthoum (27. November 2008)

Hoffen wir zumindest mal... ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nur schwer vorstellen, dass die neue Seite heute noch online geht


----------



## Canyon-Paul (27. November 2008)

Es ist nach 19 Uhr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (27. November 2008)

Karthoum schrieb:


> Hoffen wir zumindest mal... ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nur schwer vorstellen, dass die neue Seite heute noch online geht



Ich leider auch


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (27. November 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Es ist nach 19 Uhr!!!



Morgen ist es auch noch nach 19 Uhr


----------



## ICwiener (27. November 2008)

das haben die von canyon aber schlau gemacht
am 27. nach 19 uhr, teoretisch können sie sich bis um 00.00 uhr zeit lassen, aber ich hoffe es mal nicht ICH WILL DIE NEUEN BIKES SEHEN!!


----------



## JayPKay (27. November 2008)

Muhahah, wat geht denn hier ab!

Ihr habt doch ein' anner Klatsche. 
Erst wird Seitenweise über Canyon gemeckert (zugegeben nich' unbedingt von den gleichen Leuten), um denn hier den Start der neuen Seite euphorisch zu verfolgen.
Find ick jut.

Zum Glück gibts die neuen Modelle nicht Punkt 0.00 bei Mediamarkt, sonst gäb's womöglich noch Opfer.

Meldung am Tag danach: "Auch dieses Jahr wird der Start der Canyon-Saison von tragischen Ereignissen überschattet. Zwei arglose Biker wurden bei dem Versuch, ein sogenanntes 'Torque' zu erstehen, von den Massen überrannt. Sie verstarben noch auf dem Weg ins Krankenhaus."


----------



## braintrust (27. November 2008)

lool das war doch so klar...diese notorische unpünktlichkeit ist schonwieder sympatisch


----------



## bergziege99 (27. November 2008)

mein persönlicher Eindruck: ziemlich viele Kinder hier im Thread- und der Hype auf den Start der Canyon Homepage ist mir fast unheimlich-
aber wenn ich an meine eigenen Kinder denke (ja ich bin schon so alt) "Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude"- und damit sei es Euch von Herzen vergönnt; aber übertreibt es nicht.


----------



## xstephanx (27. November 2008)

ich hab zwar schon ein frx (mittlerweile schon wieder ein fast oldtimer, aber mit gewissen veränderungen  ) , bin aber trotzdem schon auf die neuen canyon's gespannt....sehr sogar  !

lg


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

naja..wenn sie nicht online geht habn wir halt alle gelitten ..mal schaun obs heute noch was wird.. ich bin wie immer optimistisch...ich könnte wetten die lachen sich schon den arsch ab das wir und da voll die gedanken amchen wann nun endlich die neuen bikes kommen...


----------



## Jonez (27. November 2008)

Wenn Canyon an die Börse gehen würde schätze ich, dass jedes Jahr vor Einführung der neuen Kollektion der Kurs explodieren würde bei dem hype der hier veranstaltet wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (27. November 2008)

vllt bricht auch der server unter dem ansturm zusammen, denkbar ist alles


----------



## dasLasso (27. November 2008)

Is' echt wie vorher ...  Waaaarrrrtttteeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnn  

Sagt doch einfach, 28.11. und seid ggf. etwas früher dran, als so.. Geht scho' wieder so los, wie's aufgehört hat! ... Ich schalt jetz ab!  ggäähhnn


----------



## corallus (27. November 2008)

Wäre noch interessant, wenn die auf ihrer Seite einen Zugriffszähler hätten..


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (27. November 2008)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> naja..wenn sie nicht online geht habn wir halt alle gelitten ..mal schaun obs heute noch was wird.. ich bin wie immer optimistisch...ich könnte wetten die lachen sich schon den arsch ab das wir und da voll die gedanken amchen wann nun endlich die neuen bikes kommen...


----------



## turbomensch (27. November 2008)

kann dasLasso nur Recht geben... da schreib ich doch lieber gleich n Tag spÃ¤ter rein und bin dann ggf. (entgegen meiner Ã¼blichen Serviceleistungen) mal bissl schneller dran, als gedacht und *schwupp* freuen sich alle Ã¼ber den tollen Service usw. .. oder ich machs so wie Canyon s macht.. und lass wieder alle warten... was nen potenziellen Neukunden wie mich ernsthaft ins Nachdenken bringt, ob ich bei so ner Firma 3-4kâ¬ ausgeben soll


----------



## averall4 (27. November 2008)

turbomensch schrieb:


> kann dasLasso nur Recht geben... da schreib ich doch lieber gleich n Tag später rein und bin dann ggf. (entgegen meiner üblichen Serviceleistungen) mal bissl schneller dran, als gedacht und *schwupp* freuen sich alle über den tollen Service usw. .. oder ich machs so wie Canyon s macht.. und lass wieder alle warten... was nen potenziellen Neukunden wie mich ernsthaft ins Nachdenken bringt, ob ich bei so ner Firma 3-4k ausgeben soll



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht und mir ein Fritzz im Schlussverkauf für nen guten Preis geschnappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karthoum (27. November 2008)

Wenn's bis 24.00 Uhr heute abend nichts mit der Seite wird, gibt's für mich auch kein Canyon sondern ein Bergamont... Falls Canyon es mit der termingerechten Vorstellung der neuen Modelle noch nicht einmal auf die Reihe bekommt, ist das kein besonders positives Omen für mich


----------



## Antilles (27. November 2008)

so ich bin bis 0 uhr wach... und wenn dann nix da ist geh ich mir die dinger morgen im laden anschauen!


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (27. November 2008)

Karthoum schrieb:


> Wenn's bis 24.00 Uhr heute abend nichts mit der Seite wird, gibt's für mich auch kein Canyon sondern ein Bergamont... Falls Canyon es mit der termingerechten Vorstellung der neuen Modelle noch nicht einmal auf die Reihe bekommt, ist das kein besonders positives Omen für mich


----------



## lukrab (27. November 2008)

Jetzt tut sich was .

mfg rayman


----------



## cvs99 (27. November 2008)

Es tut sich was...


----------



## chrisseb (27. November 2008)

Ach das geht gar nicht was die machen! Wenn ich weiß das ich die Seite noch nicht fertig habe oder es knapp wird, dann sage ich einen Termin den ich einhalten kann! Aber das passt ja zu den Lieferzeiten die Canyon ja anscheinend hat! Einige haben hier ja ein halbes Jahr auf ihr Bike gewartet, was mal gar nicht geht! Jetzt werden einige wieder schreiben: Immer dieses Gemecker.... Nun das ist aber die einzige Möglichkeit daran was zu ändern! Wenn sich niemand aufregt und mal was sagt passiert gar nichts! Also ich will jetzt die neuen Bikes sehen


----------



## Schreiner2 (27. November 2008)

10 ....


----------



## MikeTbike (27. November 2008)

Karthoum schrieb:


> Wenn's bis 24.00 Uhr heute abend nichts mit der Seite wird, gibt's für mich auch kein Canyon sondern ein Bergamont... Falls Canyon es mit der termingerechten Vorstellung der neuen Modelle noch nicht einmal auf die Reihe bekommt, ist das kein besonders positives Omen für mich



...das ist erst der Anfang...


----------



## admax (27. November 2008)

Online!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wartool (27. November 2008)

also bei mir steht, dass sie wegen Aktualisierung geschlossen ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vori2003 (27. November 2008)

9....8...7...6...


----------



## Assfight (27. November 2008)

Sie ist onliiiiiiiiiine


----------



## MäxFäx (27. November 2008)

sooo......
da is ja schon mal ansatzweise ein teil (haha) der neuen page zu sehen....
jetzt dauerts noch ma ne stunde!!!


----------



## lukabe (27. November 2008)

die alte seite is ja schonmal weg... d.h. sie bekommens heut evtl. noch hin 
nach 19Uhr heißt ja nicht wann genau in den 5 Stunden danach


----------



## Assfight (27. November 2008)

Überlastet glaub ich, wer reinkommt, Screenshots machen!


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (27. November 2008)

...also ich finde das alles schon fast peinlich!
Midseason Bikes die mitten im Winter ausgeliefert werden, permanente Verschiebungen und Bikeneuvorstellungen zum einem Zeitpunkt wo andere schon Mengen verkauft haben!


----------



## vori2003 (27. November 2008)

5..........................4.............


----------



## MäxFäx (27. November 2008)

vori2003 schrieb:


> 5..........................4.............



5........stunden...........4.........stunden..........3.......stunden

hahaha

ich muss mir grad so einen ablachen.


----------



## corallus (27. November 2008)

.....3........2........3..........4.........3.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (27. November 2008)

@Tannenzapfen: Von welchen permanenten Verschiebungen redest du? Die zur Auslieferung mancher Räder oder zum Relaunch der Website?


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (27. November 2008)

freak511 schrieb:


> @Tannenzapfen: Von welchen permanenten Verschiebungen redest du? Die zur Auslieferung mancher Räder oder zum Relaunch der Website?



beides!


----------



## vori2003 (27. November 2008)

3...............2..1...............................................................................................


----------



## lukabe (27. November 2008)

der relaunch der website war ja nich verschoben, sonern nur eingegrenzt. also von ende des jahres auf november, dann auf den zeitraum von 24.-28.11., dann auf den 27. und schlussendlich auf nach 19 Uhr
das mit den bikes is natürlich wirklich nich so gut... vielleicht wirds ja im neuen Jahr besser. who knows...


----------



## MäxFäx (27. November 2008)

ich hab wahrscheinlich mal wieder so ein glück,dass wenn ich gleich pennen geh das die genau 1 minute später online kommt!!!


----------



## MäxFäx (27. November 2008)

jetzt is bei mir nur noch die farbe  WEIß!!!!!!!!
zu sehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergziege99 (27. November 2008)

s`Tannezäpfle schrieb:


> ...also ich finde das alles schon fast peinlich!
> Midseason Bikes die mitten im Winter ausgeliefert werden, permanente Verschiebungen und Bikeneuvorstellungen zum einem Zeitpunkt wo andere schon Mengen verkauft haben!



lecker das Bier. Hab noch vor zwei Stunden zwei Kolben Tannenzäpfle reinlaufen lassen. Also freu Dich an den schönen Dingen des Lebens.


----------



## markus92 (27. November 2008)

Kindergarten


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (27. November 2008)

MäxFäx schrieb:


> jetzt is bei mir nur noch die farbe  WEIß!!!!!!!!
> zu sehen.....



Weiß


----------



## MäxFäx (27. November 2008)

naja.......
kurzzeitig war echt nur noch weiß auf der page (puls:200+)
ich dachte das es nun so weit ist.......
schade hehe


----------



## corallus (27. November 2008)

> Kindergarten


@markus92
Was machst du dann hier?


----------



## vori2003 (27. November 2008)

online!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1







mir fällt dazu einfach nichts mehr ein


----------



## "Nerve"ensäge (27. November 2008)

MMh, n Zäpfle. Bin grad vom Spätdienst aus der Klapse heimgekommen. Zum Glück hab ich morgen wieder Spät, da kann ich noch n bissel sitzen und warten und warten und warten und warten und warten...


----------



## Sunset84 (27. November 2008)

Also ich denke mal, dass die das bestimmt noch schaffen. Denn die Schmach den Termin nicht halten zu können möchten die sich glaube ich nicht geben. HOFFE ich jedenfalls.


----------



## vori2003 (27. November 2008)

Ich hab mir heute das Mountainbike Rider  Product Special gekauft da gibt es schon die 2009 Nerve am, Torque und Stiched zu sehen ............ worauf warte ich eigentlich noch???


----------



## Assfight (27. November 2008)

Wie? Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dampflocke (27. November 2008)

die kannste jetz auch schon sehen

nur die preise und bestellen!!!


----------



## vori2003 (27. November 2008)

die Stiched Bikes sind von der Ausstattung und den Farben genau wie die 2008, sind es wirklich noch die gleichen, wurden die schlecht verkauft??


----------



## Assfight (27. November 2008)

Wo kann man die Preise sehen?


----------



## vori2003 (27. November 2008)

dampflocke schrieb:


> die kannste jetz auch schon sehen
> 
> nur die preise und bestellen!!!



Nerve AM 6.0 1799.-
Nerve AM 7.0 1999.-
Nerve AM 8.0 2299.-
Nerve AM 9.0 2799.-
Nerve AM 9.0 Hammerschmidt 3149.-


----------



## DoubleDee (27. November 2008)

vori2003 schrieb:


> Nerve AM 6.0 1799.-
> Nerve AM 7.0 1999.-
> Nerve AM 8.0 2299.-
> Nerve AM 9.0 2799.-
> Nerve AM 9.0 Hammerschmidt 3149.-



und Torque FRX?


----------



## lukabe (27. November 2008)

dann hat sich ja preismäßig zumindest beim 6.0er nix geändert... die andren hab ich nich im kopf.


----------



## turbomensch (27. November 2008)

wow.. Geheiminformationen 

sach mal... hast du auch n paar Preise vom Torque ES?


----------



## Assfight (27. November 2008)

Schick mal link pls


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

wie könnt ihr die seite sehn und wirnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vori2003 (27. November 2008)

Torque ES 7.0 2399.-
Torque ES 8.0 2799.-
Torque ES 9.0 2999.-
Torque ES 9.0LTD 3699.-
Torque ES 9.0 SL 3299.-
Torque FR 8.0 2299.-
Torque FR 9.0 2999.-
Torque FRX 9.0 2699.-
Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd 3299.-


----------



## Eklk (27. November 2008)

DEUTSCHE PÜNKLiCHKEIT ?

CCCccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## Schreiner2 (27. November 2008)

ist erst ab achtzehn.


----------



## turbomensch (27. November 2008)

danke vori... wenn des stimmt (will dir nix unterstellen!!) dann
wären die ja teilweise günstiger als letztes Jahr...


----------



## turbomensch (27. November 2008)

lol... der war gut @Schreiner2


----------



## RaceFace89 (27. November 2008)

Eklk schrieb:


> DEUTSCHE PÜNKLiCHKEIT ?
> 
> CCCccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc



reit nur drauf rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

jetzt füg mal den link ein keiner kann die seite anschauen.....??????????


----------



## Canyon-Paul (27. November 2008)

So war es doch im letzten Jahr auch. Hat nicht lange gedauert nachdem die alte Seite vom Server war. Und 10 minuten nachdem die neue HP online war, habe ich meins bestellt  Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern als ob es gestern war


----------



## Assfight (27. November 2008)

Echt Link her Vori


----------



## Karthoum (27. November 2008)

vori2003 schrieb:


> Torque ES 7.0 2399.-
> Torque ES 8.0 2799.-
> Torque ES 9.0 2999.-
> Torque ES 9.0LTD 3699.-
> ...



Hast du zufällig auch Infos zum Torque FR 7.0?


----------



## "Nerve"ensäge (27. November 2008)

wie siehts mit den nerves xc aus?


----------



## vori2003 (27. November 2008)

Ich übernehme kein gewähr für die Preise


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

achso stimmt ab 18


----------



## Assfight (27. November 2008)

Ja schick den Link, oder bist du ein Canyonarbeiter?


----------



## corallus (27. November 2008)

Torque FR 7.0 n'existe plus? Aus mit dem Traum eines Torques..


----------



## turbomensch (27. November 2008)

logo @vori2003 ...aber mit deinen Info's vertreibst du den wartenden grad gut die Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset84 (27. November 2008)

Wie war das den letztes Jahr??? Hat da der Server beim Relunch durchgehalten????


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

der häckt sich doch in die pc s ein..


----------



## turbomensch (27. November 2008)

@Assfight: 
les doch mal.. er schreibt, er hat die Info's auf dem Moutainbike Rider Produkt Special...


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen das das frx 9.0 ldt des ist ja des mit der forty nur 3200euro kostet..das wäre ja  wirklich tief unter dem preis der konkurenz... um gute 100oken


----------



## vattim (27. November 2008)

Jetzt wollte ich mal die neue HP begutachten und ein bisschen stöbern, aber was muss ich sehen........die neue HP steht noch nicht und/ oder hängt oder, oder, oder......

Wie soll ich jetzt bloß meine Nachtschicht überstehen


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

1000..sry


----------



## Canyon-Paul (27. November 2008)

Sunset84 schrieb:


> Wie war das den letztes Jahr??? Hat da der Server beim Relunch durchgehalten????



Am Anfang minimal Fehler bei den kleinen Symbolen wo man die Rahmenfarbe aussuchen kann. Wurde aber schnell behoben...


----------



## Assfight (27. November 2008)

@turbomensch
was ist das denn?


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

vattim..vllt: kaffee,red bull,kaffee,red bull,kaffee,red bull,kaffee,red bull,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

assfight das ist ein heft glaub ich


----------



## turbomensch (27. November 2008)

@Assfight:
was meinst du? was n turbomensch is, oder was des Mountainbike Rider Produkt Special (in Zukunft mit MRPS abgekürzt.. nervig zu tippen ) is?


----------



## Assfight (27. November 2008)

Okay, google jetzt mal 
Zum Glück hab ich morgen um 9


----------



## Canyon-Paul (27. November 2008)

Ich habe hier noch ne Flasche Jägermeister stehen, damit könnte man ja die Zeit rumkriegen. Aber so weit sind wir ja noch nicht, dass man virtuell einen miteinander "heben" kann =D


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

... paul das ists nicht wert ,der dicke kopf morgen


----------



## Assfight (27. November 2008)

Nunja, mein Specialized ist leider schon bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (27. November 2008)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> ... paul das ists nicht wert ,der dicke kopf morgen



Davon gibt es keinen dicken Schädel


----------



## xstephanx (27. November 2008)

es ärgert mich eigentlich extrem, dass ich wie ein bescheuerter in gleichmäßigem takt auf "f5" drücke....aber das ist so wie weihnachten, quasi.

schlimm is das...

^^


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

vllt wirds heute noch was...


----------



## MäxFäx (27. November 2008)

ich sitze jetzt schon 2 geschlagene stunden vorm pc......
die F5 taste is schon ausgeblichen^^


----------



## axxis (27. November 2008)

Yeah! Endlich Online. Sieht gut aus.


----------



## xstephanx (27. November 2008)

Vielleicht..ja.
Vielleicht sollten wir aber auch lustige youtube Videos hier reinstellen, bis es soweit ist....oder so.


Argh, ich weiß ja auch ned....

Krise.


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

axxis was soll den bitte online sein


----------



## MäxFäx (27. November 2008)

ALLES!!!!!!!!!

ausser die canyon page.......


----------



## marius_ (27. November 2008)

MäxFäx schrieb:


> ich sitze jetzt schon 2 geschlagene stunden vorm pc......
> die F5 taste is schon ausgeblichen^^



da drücke ich doch lieber apfel-r 


vielleicht warten die darauf, dass wir damit aufhören?


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

dafür mach ich mal was rein zu zeitvertreib..aber ich glaub kennen schon alle :



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yq7wMwAyZw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (27. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EwJ7Q4RbWwA&feature=related"

verschwörungen gibts...


----------



## turbomensch (27. November 2008)

die nosemanual-geschichte.. erklären kann ich sie auch.. 
also weiter apfel-r drücken


----------



## Sunset84 (27. November 2008)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> dafür mach ich mal was rein zu zeitvertreib..aber ich glaub kennen schon alle :
> 
> 
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yq7wMwAyZw




Danke..... Schöne Wartezeitverkürzung


----------



## MäxFäx (27. November 2008)

haha das vid. is der knaller!!!


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

raceface89 ...das hab ich mir auch erst letzt angeschaut...


----------



## Canyon-Paul (27. November 2008)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EwJ7Q4RbWwA&feature=related"
> 
> verschwörungen gibts...



Hehe, schon so oft gesehen aber jedesmal wieder toll


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

ich denke das sie heute noch kommen.. raceface, deeeenn...

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=kIWlIMpIxdw&feature=related


----------



## chrisseb (27. November 2008)

Hey Ich muss jetzt ein Canyon Bike sehen! Wir können uns ja ne eigene Page hier machen, indem ihr mal ein paar Fotos von euren Bikes reinstellt! Hätte den Vorteil das ich euch beschäftigt habe und ich Fotos gucken kann. Und Canyon sieht wie schnell so was gehen kann wenn man will


----------



## Canyon-Paul (27. November 2008)

@ RaceFace89 hast ja dein Torque verkauft, kommt was neues ins Haus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

ist nur lustig wenn man diese woche schon geschaut hat tv total


----------



## Sunset84 (27. November 2008)

Hier mal was anderes.... Wer kennt Homer Simpson??

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1aBaX9GPSaQ


----------



## Assfight (27. November 2008)

Na ich hoffe dann mal, dass Canyon umso schneller bei den Lieferzeiten ist, und die Ultimate CF schneller werden


----------



## xstephanx (27. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa5LK-8EmDg

hihihi....


----------



## chrisseb (27. November 2008)

Tja viel Zeit hat Canyon nicht mehr! Ich mein die haben ja schließlich gesagt das die Seite und der Verkaufsstart heute ist und nicht das sie heute anfangen die Seite zu bearbeiten! Also im schlimmsten Fall noch 1 Stunde und 27 min


----------



## marius_ (27. November 2008)

chrisseb schrieb:


> Hey Ich muss jetzt ein Canyon Bike sehen! Wir können uns ja ne eigene Page hier machen, indem ihr mal ein paar Fotos von euren Bikes reinstellt! Hätte den Vorteil das ich euch beschäftigt habe und ich Fotos gucken kann. Und Canyon sieht wie schnell so was gehen kann wenn man will



hat jemand lust die 2009er bikes in photoshop zu designen? dann können wir eine fake-canyon-seite aufmachen und uns freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (27. November 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> @ RaceFace89 hast ja dein Torque verkauft, kommt was neues ins Haus?



ja, ich schwanke aber noch...FR 9.0 oder und oder
3 kisten sind in der engeren auswahl

@ KA
jaja...jogi die alte nase


----------



## turbomensch (27. November 2008)

evtl. starten wir direkt ne eigene bike-Produktion...


----------



## Limubai (27. November 2008)

xstephanx schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa5LK-8EmDg
> 
> hihihi....



das ist der hammer - danke danke fürs posten....


----------



## "Nerve"ensäge (27. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Zyg1RVM-Br8


----------



## xstephanx (27. November 2008)

@limubai

Gerne ^^ ...ich lach mich immer halb kaputt wenn ich das Video anschau...haha.


----------



## "Nerve"ensäge (27. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=giWOO50B4JI

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=K0DmtmmFEVo


----------



## sbie (27. November 2008)

turbomensch schrieb:


> evtl. starten wir direkt ne eigene bike-Produktion...


und hier Vision(en), Markenname Canvon :


----------



## turbomensch (27. November 2008)

n geiler Idiot... lach mich grad zum 15ten mal kaputt...
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=S6lQ0pmeTrE


----------



## OJMad (27. November 2008)

Wenn wir schon beim Wartezeit verkürzen sind

http://www.trendhure.com/deutschkurs-fur-turken-video/




So long

J.O.


----------



## turbomensch (27. November 2008)

geiles Gerät @sbie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xstephanx (27. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=igDllw68R7A&feature=user


----------



## vattim (27. November 2008)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> vattim..vllt: kaffee,red bull,kaffee,red bull,kaffee,red bull,kaffee,red bull,



Wenn das nur helfen würde


----------



## thto (27. November 2008)

möchte gar nicht wissen wieviele in europa genauso ihren abend  verbringen..... haltet durch


----------



## xstephanx (27. November 2008)

Jetzt kommt ein bisserl ein derbes Video, aber ich muss jedesmal so lachen, weils einfach zu oarg is.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=biG4NbJMXK4

Hahaha....kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass das ned jeder lustig findet...


----------



## chrisseb (27. November 2008)

Sie wartet auch auf die Homepage von Canyon!    http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=sKZ5yjHItPU


----------



## Limubai (27. November 2008)

bitte bitte hört auf mit den youtube links, ich kann mich nicht mehr halten, super einfach, das interview ist aber immer noch der hammer, ich krieg nicht genug..


----------



## turbomensch (27. November 2008)

..für unsre BMX-Freunde.. immer vorsichtig fahren!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=d2VaUYGhAKo


----------



## mohlo (27. November 2008)

Auch sehr cool: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=VbzzcpsAPo8


----------



## RaceFace89 (27. November 2008)

Volker Pispers
Teil 1
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7RPyWBwqRR8&feature=related

Teil 2
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0am1kkj_Z4U&feature=related

Teil 3
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NNb5Xjbw7N0&feature=related

Teil 4
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LeuvQp3m9o8&feature=related

Teil 5
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0achXuyo7e0&feature=related

Teil 6
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6sySrSCl7vI&feature=related

auch etwas herber...aber ich finds klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loddz (27. November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Verkaufsstart der 2009er Modelle  Wir waren heute um 18uhr dort und es standen etwa 4 neue Räder dort, am Samstag kommen nur noch die Topmodelle dazu.


----------



## xstephanx (27. November 2008)

Voll korrekter Intaview Partner !

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcmq77hl9bI


----------



## "Nerve"ensäge (27. November 2008)

nehm den läppi glaub mit ins bett. aber n bierchen geht noch
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=o6HHCY8GiQU


----------



## bergziege99 (27. November 2008)

die vier bikes standen schon vor zwei wochen da, war da selber in koblenz. waren aber die messemuster, d.h. unfahrbar.


----------



## timson1000 (27. November 2008)

wie doof man sein kann
Edit: bezieht sich auf den Kerl im Video


----------



## xstephanx (27. November 2008)

http://www.orschlurch.de/flvplayer_franzoesische-panzerabwehrrakete.html

mmpfchhahaha....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

glaubt ihr noch dran das was geschieht am heutigen abend..?


----------



## RaceFace89 (27. November 2008)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> glaubt ihr noch dran das was geschieht am heutigen abend..?



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=kIWlIMpIxdw&feature=related


----------



## sbie (27. November 2008)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> glaubt ihr noch dran das was geschieht am heutigen abend..?



nö, gute Nacht.


----------



## xstephanx (27. November 2008)

Letztes Video von mir für Heute ^^ ...

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk9y25kWlEc


Der Satz : "I got shit all over myselfe you f*cker, god dammit!" hahaha...


----------



## Sunset84 (27. November 2008)

Auch lustig:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-NKO73IHm1Y


----------



## chrisseb (27. November 2008)

Hier ist auch noch ein sehr cooles Video von Bruce lee. Aber mit Ton!!!  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZerPWwEf0hc


----------



## turbomensch (27. November 2008)

der kleine erinnert mich an meine Jugend.. ach.. ich war schwierig...


----------



## RaceFace89 (27. November 2008)

ich hatte auch nen lukas in meiner klasse...aber der war nicht ganz so schlimm


----------



## RaceFace89 (27. November 2008)

chrisseb schrieb:


> Hier ist auch noch ein sehr cooles Video von Bruce lee. Aber mit Ton!!!  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZerPWwEf0hc



legendär


----------



## Antilles (27. November 2008)

kommt schon! eine stunde noch!
wetten wir wenn wir jetzt bei canyon in den laden reinschneien sitzt da einer am pc und muss nur um 00:00 auf enter drücken und der rest der belegschaft ist hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=351101&page=32 
am surfen, bzw im sekundentakt f5 am drücken um die neuen posts zu lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (27. November 2008)

turbomensch schrieb:


> n geiler Idiot... lach mich grad zum 15ten mal kaputt...
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=S6lQ0pmeTrE



...der ist ja voll die Härte.Ich hab seit paar minuten einen lachkrampf und muss flennen......hammer


----------



## Sunset84 (27. November 2008)

so ist ja auch bald Weihnachten...

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=h5nNppZyiPE


----------



## xstephanx (27. November 2008)

muahaha, die bruce lee verarsche


----------



## braintrust (27. November 2008)

regt euch nich auf, canyon eben


----------



## xstephanx (27. November 2008)

Das is jetzt das letzte.....

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=HIvWASpK9aQ

(weil ich so lachen muss)


----------



## xstephanx (27. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=B2fUoRkcWjw  looool

unbedingt mit sound angucken ^^


----------



## marius_ (27. November 2008)

naja 38min hamse noch.

ich hätt mich gefreut wenn man mehr info gegeben hätte. z.b. "wir stellen unsere homepage auf system xyz um, die installation braucht normalerweise x stunden". sodass man das alles ein bisschen einschätzen kann.

denn: was dauert beim hochladen einer neuen seite so lange? die werden ja nicht mit modem reingehen... 

selbst apple hat nach ende der keynote von steve jobs die neue seite schnell oben... und die haben ja auch nicht nur 2 produkte.


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

will jemand was singen......?


----------



## chrisseb (27. November 2008)

ja gut ich stimme was an:   http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rueEd4fbIbY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

das video macht mir angst............................... lass es


----------



## turbomensch (27. November 2008)

schnauze voll... ich mach nen abgang.. frohes warten noch!


----------



## garbel (27. November 2008)

Ich hab auch was. Wunderbare Stimmen interpretieren einen tollen Song


----------



## dampflocke (27. November 2008)

des wird wohl wirklich nigs mehr 

schau schon seit 7uhr

und bin am überlegen obs ein am oder xc wird
der preis wirds entscheiden........


----------



## thto (27. November 2008)

am !


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

Am..ich hab auch eins..!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marius_ (27. November 2008)

will auch eins. in bronze siehts nett aus mit weißer gabel und weißen felgen. könnt mir aber vorstellen dass das die teurere variante wird...

das waldgrün von 08 fand ich auch irgendwie cool. die neuen neonfarben sind bissl hell irgendwie...


----------



## Nobby2 (27. November 2008)

uaaaaaahahahahhaa.... kam grad schön von spätschicht un habe mich gefreut die neuen modelle zu sehen... un dann wieder son scheiss... irgendwie typisch
wäre auch zu schön gewesen


----------



## LRDG (27. November 2008)

Männer ,
immer locker bleiben.
Whisky on Board,what else.

CHEERS


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

thto...hast du schon die neue steckachse drin..?


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

kann mal einer aus koblenz kurz zu canyon laufe und anchschaun ob überhauptnoch die lichter dort an sind..sonst weg ich nämlich penne...


----------



## vattim (27. November 2008)

So, nun da ihr, meine "Leidensgenossen", so nach und nach in die Federn müßt, werde ich meiner Nachtschicht einen Sinn geben und bis 06:00 Uhr fleißig weiter beobachten, was sich bei Canyon so tut. Falls das noch was wird, werde ich wohl der Erste sein, der die neue HP erblickt...... dat is ja man echt wie weihnachten.

Beste Grüße an alle


----------



## thto (27. November 2008)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> thto...hast du schon die neue steckachse drin..?



yo !


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

schönes fahrrad  mir hätte mein mit schwarzer oder weiße fox auch besser gefallen,aber was solls^^


----------



## marius_ (27. November 2008)

vielleicht will die IT einen erhöhten etat für 2009 und sammelt daher fleißig unsere aktualisieren-klicks um die statistik aufzumöbeln?


----------



## thto (27. November 2008)

egal hauptsache es geht gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

time to destination 7min:34sek


----------



## marius_ (27. November 2008)

also in 7min bin ich weg für 5h ^^ irgendwann muss man ja pennen...

es sei denn die page is dann oben


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

in 7 min bin ich auch 7st weg


----------



## Antilles (27. November 2008)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> kann mal einer aus koblenz kurz zu canyon laufe und anchschaun ob überhauptnoch die lichter dort an sind..sonst weg ich nämlich penne...



och nööööö ich müsst mim rad los... und ich hab kein licht dran das hindert mich sonst eig weniger am fahren, aber ich will nurnoch die neuen bikes sehen und in die haia!


----------



## marius_ (27. November 2008)

bezüglich lieferterminprobleme: mir ist grad der name entfallen, aber es gibt nen versender der für jeden tag, den er länger braucht als auf der rechnung als liefertermin steht, dem kunden 10 euro gutschreibt. das ist doch mal sinnvoll! wobei die frage ist, lieber 5 tage warten und 50 euro bekommen oder lieber 5 tage eher biken?


----------



## Antilles (27. November 2008)

also schonmal diese canyon werbung oben im bild kann einen ganz schön reizen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KA-Biker (27. November 2008)

antilles..: ich hab hier in meim zimmer noch ein sigma powerled black liegen das kannste von mir aus gerne benutzen..akku ist auch noch voll


----------



## "Nerve"ensäge (27. November 2008)

o ohhhhh


----------



## simdiem (28. November 2008)

0:00:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marius_ (28. November 2008)

so 0 uhr. 

an alle canyon-fahrer: findet ihr (selbstkritisch bitte), dass die canyon-räder so einen hype verdient haben? oder sinds einfach nur gute fahrräder wie von vielen firmen?


----------



## "Nerve"ensäge (28. November 2008)

brauch erst mal n bike!!


----------



## Antilles (28. November 2008)

und wiedereinmal :-C
ihr habt es geschafft canyon!
ihr schafft nicht eine deadline oder?????


----------



## simdiem (28. November 2008)

nur gute räder zu einem noch besserem preis.


----------



## shortygonzalez (28. November 2008)

Männer, die ham uns bschissen.


----------



## Dark Blue (28. November 2008)

So ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass haben se n bissl verkackt. Da hätte man doch auch gleich den 28.11. angeben können.

Was solls, es verprellt ja nur die größten Interessenten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (28. November 2008)

Gut nacht! muss ich wohl samstag mal im laden gucken!


----------



## chrisseb (28. November 2008)

Ok Ganz offiziell: Canyon hats nicht geschaft und zuviel versprochen! Schlecht! Das ist wohl ein Zeichen dafür das das Management nicht sehr gut ist. Naja dann geh ich jetzt auch schlafen. Also machts 
jut!


----------



## "Nerve"ensäge (28. November 2008)

die preisl leistung ist so ziemlich unschlagbar würd ich behaupten


----------



## KA-Biker (28. November 2008)

ich geh auch schlafen...ciao bis in 7st


----------



## simdiem (28. November 2008)

jop, aber einen Termin offiziell bekannt geben und selbst den dann nicht einzuhalten sollte einen nachdenklich stimmen!


----------



## admax (28. November 2008)

Ich hab mich erlich auf die neuen bikes gefreut. Langsam macht sich aber Ernüchterung breit. Schade Canyon


----------



## mohlo (28. November 2008)

Das war ja zu erwarten... mal wieder ein Beispiel für die mangelnde Organisation bei Canyon. ;-(


----------



## "Nerve"ensäge (28. November 2008)

naja mal rtg. schlafzmmer wandern und das notebook mitnehmen. Muß gleich weinen.


----------



## KA-Biker (28. November 2008)




----------



## "Nerve"ensäge (28. November 2008)

vielleicht doch noch zum specialized händler um die ecke, falls morgen nichts geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marius_ (28. November 2008)

ES GEHT! ONLINE!! innerhalb der akademischen viertelstunde *hust*




ok alle wieder wach? ^^ hoffentlich ists heute im laufe des tages online...


----------



## vori2003 (28. November 2008)

00000000000000000000000..................................0000000000000000000000000.0000000000000000000000000.......................0000000000000000000000000................00000000000000000000000000000000000...............................00000000000000000000000000000000000000.........................000000000000000000000000


----------



## marius_ (28. November 2008)

hoffe dass es ne vernünftige stellungnahme gibt... für mich als neukunde wärs n gutes signal.

nacht zusammen.


----------



## mohlo (28. November 2008)

[QUOTE="Nerve"ensäge;5345627]naja mal rtg. schlafzmmer wandern und das notebook mitnehmen. Muß gleich weinen.[/QUOTE]

Ich werde morgen früh noch mal die Seite aufrufen. Naja, eigentlich interessieren mich nur die 2009er Preise - ein neues Bike steht sowieso erst in 2-3 Jahren an.


----------



## Limubai (28. November 2008)

ich versteh euch nicht, sie haben ja dazugeschrieben, irgendwann nach 19 uhr, naja das ist jetzt und später und morgen und übermorgen und in 2 wochen usw usw....


----------



## Nobby2 (28. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg0_bluVo3s

bin auch kurz davor


----------



## kugelsicher (28. November 2008)

Schwach, ganz schwach CANYON!!

Einfach weniger groß ankündigen und stattdessen einfach handeln!


----------



## admax (28. November 2008)

Aber das war doch jetzt mal richtig Kacke, oder?
Wie viel Leute hängen jetzt seit 19.00 Uhr auf der Canyon Seite und drücken kollektiv F5? Was ist denn da los? Irgenwie hab ich das Gefühl, das man hingehalten wird. Obs doch ein Trek Remedy wird? Die Chancen steigen...
Man man man


----------



## mohlo (28. November 2008)

So... ich leg mich mal aufs Ohr. Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## admax (28. November 2008)

Limubai schrieb:


> ich versteh euch nicht, sie haben ja dazugeschrieben, irgendwann nach 19 uhr, naja das ist jetzt und später und morgen und übermorgen und in 2 wochen usw usw....



Sie haben geschrieben am 27.11 nach 19:00 Uhr. Jetzt haben wir den 28.11.


----------



## John Rico (28. November 2008)

Limubai schrieb:


> ich versteh euch nicht, sie haben ja dazugeschrieben, irgendwann nach 19 uhr, naja das ist jetzt und später und morgen und übermorgen und in 2 wochen usw usw....



Sie haben aber auch *27.11.08* geschrieben, und der ist seit 18 Minuten um.
Die Seite geht aber immer noch nicht.

Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht beherrschen: "Typisch Canyon!" zu sagen ...


----------



## discozoostaff (28. November 2008)




----------



## corallus (28. November 2008)

Das verblüffende ist nur, egal wie sie mit den Kunden umgehen,
die scheinen jedes Jahr mehr Umsatz zu machen..


----------



## Limubai (28. November 2008)

.


----------



## Yossarian (28. November 2008)

Mann, macht euch doch nicht in die Hose. Dann kommt die Website eben morgen, was solls?
Darin einen schlechten Umgang mit den Kunden zu sehen ist doch wohl etwas übertrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rokkshox (28. November 2008)

chrisseb schrieb:


> Ok Ganz offiziell: Canyon hats nicht geschaft und zuviel versprochen! Schlecht!
> Das ist wohl ein Zeichen dafür das das Management nicht sehr gut ist. Naja dann geh ich jetzt auch schlafen. Also machts
> jut!


Irgendwie kommt das nicht gerade überraschend - schade. Aber morg... äh heute ist auch noch ein Tag ... 
Vielleicht haben die vielen F5-Drücker den Server abschmieren lassen. 
Naja, knapp vorbei ist auch daneben.


Ciao Rokkshox ..


----------



## Limubai (28. November 2008)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Mann, macht euch doch nicht in die Hose. Dann kommt die Website eben morgen, was solls?
> Darin einen schlechten Umgang mit den Kunden zu sehen ist doch wohl etwas übertrieben.




stimmt auch wieder, aber ich muss sagen, ich hab mich durch die youtube links köstlich amüsiert.....
das ist endlich mal wieder ein lustiger thread........


----------



## admax (28. November 2008)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Mann, macht euch doch nicht in die Hose. Dann kommt die Website eben morgen, was solls?
> Darin einen schlechten Umgang mit den Kunden zu sehen ist doch wohl etwas übertrieben.



vor einiger Zeit hab ich das auch noch ganz entspannt gesehen. Aber grad kann ich mich nicht entspannen.
Hoffe aber das morgen die Sonne mir wieder schön entgegen lächelt...gut Nacht allerseits


----------



## discozoostaff (28. November 2008)

Online!!!!!


----------



## Limubai (28. November 2008)

discozoostaff schrieb:


> Online!!!!!



oh mann 
die die vor 20 min pennen sind werden jetzt fluchen ---- man man man


----------



## garbel (28. November 2008)

Pssssssssst, nichts verraten....


----------



## corallus (28. November 2008)

Erlösung von der Qual...
Seht ihr irgendwo die Gewichtsangaben der Torque Fr's?


----------



## Yossarian (28. November 2008)

Na und? Schon bestellt?


----------



## spirello (28. November 2008)

Limubai schrieb:


> oh mann
> die die vor 20 min pennen sind werden jetzt fluchen ---- man man man


Du mußt jetzt aber schreiben, daß Du jedem davor warnst, auf der Seite auch nur eine Sattelklemme zu bestellen. 
Mach Dich vom Acker, für Dich ist das doch eh alles Mist, oder...


----------



## garbel (28. November 2008)

Die Oberfläche der schwarzen F10 CF Rahmensets sieht schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (28. November 2008)

Die Reifenwahl mit Fatal Bert am Nerve AM ist besser als mit NN/NN und das gelb-grün ist auch schick (auch das blau).


----------



## Blackwater Park (28. November 2008)

ich hätte ich mir eigentlich erhofft, dass sie mal die gewichte für die verschiedenen rahmengrößen einzeln angeben. stattdessen: bei manchen bikes steht gar kein gewicht mehr, was soll die geheimniskrämerei?


----------



## Rokkshox (28. November 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> ich hätte ich mir eigentlich erhofft, dass sie mal die gewichte für die verschiedenen rahmengrößen einzeln angeben.
> stattdessen: bei manchen bikes steht gar kein gewicht mehr, was soll die geheimniskrämerei?


Naja, sieht noch ziemlich nach "work in progress" aus - die Preise fehlen auch noch ...
O.k., über den Umweg "Warenkorb" taucht der Preis auf.


Gute N8!


----------



## Manusa (28. November 2008)

Bestellt


----------



## Limubai (28. November 2008)

spirello schrieb:


> Du mußt jetzt aber schreiben, daß Du jedem davor warnst, auf der Seite auch nur eine Sattelklemme zu bestellen.
> Mach Dich vom Acker, für Dich ist das doch eh alles Mist, oder...



also wenn ich ehrlich bin finde ich die seite - hammer
sattelklemme - wie hast du meinen post aufgefasst??? 
da warten die meisten mehr als 5 stunden und 10 min nachdem die pennen gehen geht die seite online, das fand ich schade... 

reg dich wieder ab hans...  große sprüche ablassen ist keine kunst im net gelle...


----------



## garbel (28. November 2008)

Hm, den Rennrad-Rahmen hätten sie auch ruhig innenverlegte Brems-/Schaltzüge verpassen können...

Ich hau mich hin - Gute Nacht *gääääähn*


----------



## spirello (28. November 2008)

Limubai schrieb:


> reg dich wieder ab hans...  große sprüche ablassen ist keine kunst im net gelle...



Das sagt der Richtige. Du mußt es ja wissen. Das kennst Du doch, oder.

Zitat:
> deine tonart is sehr mutig, respekt.....
> hoffe nur das dies nicht nach hinten losgeht......
> wir hören uns....
> ihr problem ist....
> beweisen sie das...
> wie gesagt, ich warte....

Geh und fahr Merida und bestrafe uns nicht mit Deiner Intelligenz, von mir aus kannst Du nun gern das letzte Wort haben, Dich nimmt im Canyon Forum eh keiner mehr ernst.

Ach so, Zitat:

> ich warte.....


----------



## Marius22 (28. November 2008)

Super Design der Page, auf den ersten Blick sehr stimmige Bikes.
Für mich wirds wohl ein XC 6.0 werden. 12,15kg für 1499 Euro mit 120mm - sauber. Hätte nur gerne andere Bremsen gehabt. Von den Oros hört man ja zumeist schlimme Horrorgeschichten ;-). Bin außerdem sehr froh, dass nachwievor Rock Shox mit von der Partie ist. (nerve xc bikes).

Ich finds super, dass Canyon einen so teilhaben lässt an der Umsetzung des Modellwechsels von 2008 auf 2009 von der Eurobike ab. Mal ehrlich es gibt KEINEN vergleichbaren Hersteller, der einen so permanent und mit super aufbereiteten Informationen versorgt wie Canyon. Die sind am Puls der Zeit. Ein großes Lob dafür von meiner Seite aus. Weiter so.


----------



## Hesse77 (28. November 2008)

Das GC CF hat sich bei der neuen preislichen Gestaltung wohl schon mal erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin82 (28. November 2008)

jungs, ich bin jezt sowas von voll.... aber das was ich auf der homepage sehe ist nicht gut.....
schlaft mal lieber.... sche***t drauf---- echt ..... allles bi**es ausser mama


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (28. November 2008)

... wie gesagt, -peinlich!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lukrab (28. November 2008)

Also irgendwie raff ich die neue Seite nicht. Ich fand die alte besser, mit der kam ich besser klar. Egal hauptsache die neuen Bikes sind oline .

mfg lukrab


----------



## timothekid (28. November 2008)

frx in schwarz grün!!!! darauf hab ich gewartet aber der frame einzelnt
immernoch im blöden weiß


----------



## KA-Biker (28. November 2008)

OMG...die haben des ja wirlich noch fertig gebracht die seite online zu stellen....manomannn..........joaich muss sagen auf den ersten blick sieht die seite nicht schlecht aus


----------



## Dark Blue (28. November 2008)

Was sagt ihr zu den Preisen? Das Yellowstone 4.0 ist ja gleich mal 100â¬ teurer geworden, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staphen (28. November 2008)

Die zusammenstellung der GG CF find ich auch unter aller S..!
Klarer Rückschritt zu vorigem Jahr.


----------



## staphen (28. November 2008)

Hier ne Noir Kurbel,dort ne XTR,da ne FSA...
Da ne SID, dort ne Magura...und so weiter
Wenn ich mir en CF kauf kann ich erstmal die kompletten Teile austauschen.
Nein Danke!


----------



## adal (28. November 2008)

Der Preis auf der Seite und der Preis im Bikevergleich weichen ab.

------------------------------------

Beispiel Ultimate CF (Rennrad) mit DA - das Rad für das ich mich interessiere:

Auf der Seite:

3699 + 700 (die Aerovariante) = 4399

Im Warenkorb:

3699

Im Bikevergleich:

2999 bzw. 3699 für die Aerovariante

------------------------------------

3699 ist mE nicht attraktiv, 2999 wären super ...


----------



## marius_ (28. November 2008)

auf der alten seite wars einfacher zwischen den einzelnen bikes zu wechseln. schade. ansonsten nicht schlecht.

das 7.0er AM sieht in grün cool aus! müsste nur noch das schaltwerk und die schalthebel durch XT ersetzen  geschickt gekauft für 75 euro möglich denke ich.

ob sich der aufpreis zum 8.0 wegen XT und der bremsen lohnt?


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (28. November 2008)

Dark Blue schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu den Preisen? Das Yellowstone 4.0 ist ja gleich mal 100 teurer geworden, wenn ich nicht irre.



Nein, das ist nur 50,- teurer.
Aber das Nerve XC 4.0 kostet jetzt 100,- mehr.


----------



## timson1000 (28. November 2008)

yeaaaah endlich ist page online. 
Ich find die Seite unglaublich mies, aber hauptsache die Bikes sind da.
Die Torques find ich durchweg einfach nur noch geil, nur das purple will mir nciht gefallen. 3300 für das FRX ltd. ist schon fast ein pervers guter Preis und das neue Farbdesign des normalen FRX ist porno.
MfG
Jetzt geh ich zur Schule


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. November 2008)

also im firefox geht mal gar nix... schade... aber der preis des torque fr 8 hat mich echt erleichtert... 2199  ist super oder gibt es da irgendwelche schlechten kompromisse in der ausstattung? kenn mich mit den truvativ parts und so nicht wirklich aus...


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (28. November 2008)

Hm? Mit Firefox funktioniert die Seite perfekt.


----------



## renntiger (28. November 2008)

@Marius: Sind ja nicht nur die Bremsen, Schaltwerk X9 und XT sind ja ziemlich ebenbürtig, m.E. machen die Laufräder den Unterschied, einerseits die billigen XT-Naben und die EQ27, wobei ich die EQ27 zur E540 Felge nicht bewerten kann, Die Nabe E370 Dt Swiss wird wohl doch was anderes sein als die billige XT-Nabe.


----------



## mohlo (28. November 2008)

Was für eine Katastrophe! Unter Firefox 3.0.4 (XP) sieht die Seite folgendermaßen aus...







Und so im IE 6.0





Die alte Seite lief problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (28. November 2008)

Find die neue Seite richtig schick  Hab aber gestern zum Glück nicht bis spät in die Nacht gewartet 

Ein XC 6.0 und ein XC W 6.0 für meine Freundin sind so gut wie bestellt *freufreufreu*


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. November 2008)

Also, mit meinem Firefox 3.0.4 geht außer einem Baumverzeichnis gar nix. 

Erst Termin nicht gehalten, dann Murks ins Netz gestellt. Keine Glanzleistung! Da werden wohl einige Köpfe ordentlich gewaschen werden. 

Ich hoffe die Räder sind besser!

Haardtfahrer


----------



## mohlo (28. November 2008)

Zu Hause auf dem Mac läuft die Seite ohne Probleme.

Mein Tipp an die Verantwortlichen: Erst testen (Browsershots) und dann evaluieren!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. November 2008)

Jetzt läuft´s. Meckern hilft also. 


Bei den Damenrädern fehlt leider die Angabe zur Überstandshöhe. Finde ich aber gerade da besonders wichtig, ist doch im Ergebnis der Grund, kein "normales" Rad zu kaufen.

Bitte die Überstandshöhe einfügen. Danke!


Haardtfahrer


----------



## Gelsentrooper (28. November 2008)

Habe vorhin das Nerve AM 7.0 bestellt. Genau das Grün bekommen, was ich mir die letzten Wochen in den Kopf gesetzt habe. Ausstattung und Preis sind, wie gewohnt gut. Nur die Lieferzeit... :-( Vorhin wurde bei der Lieferzeitanfrage die KW 11 angegeben. Bei anderen Modellen sogar noch viel länger... Heftig, heftig...


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (28. November 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Zu Hause auf dem Mac läuft die Seite ohne Probleme.
> 
> Mein Tipp an die Verantwortlichen: Erst testen (Browsershots) und dann evaluieren!



Oder mal seinen Cache löschen


----------



## renntiger (28. November 2008)

Stelle mir gerade die Frage, ob bei den Neuen Modellen kein Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz mehr dabei ist, gibt's ja extra im Zubehör zu kaufen.


----------



## Marius22 (28. November 2008)

Ihr müsst die PopUp und Flash-Werbeblocker im Firefox ausschalten. Dann funktionierts schonmal besser


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. November 2008)

tatsächlich... das beste plugin der welt (adblock +) war schuld... so was... sonst hat das noch nie probleme gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marius_ (28. November 2008)

renntiger schrieb:


> @Marius: Sind ja nicht nur die Bremsen, Schaltwerk X9 und XT sind ja ziemlich ebenbürtig, m.E. machen die Laufräder den Unterschied, einerseits die billigen XT-Naben und die EQ27, wobei ich die EQ27 zur E540 Felge nicht bewerten kann, Die Nabe E370 Dt Swiss wird wohl doch was anderes sein als die billige XT-Nabe.


 
dass x.9 und xt gleichwertig sind denke ich ja auch. aber mir will sram partout nicht gefallen, weil ichs gewohnt bin mit dem zeigefinger zu schalten  und da ist dann neben hebeltausch auch leider das schaltwerk dran...

sind die xt-naben wirklich so billig (und damit "schlecht"?). ok die dtswiss sind natürlich cool, aber lohnt sich das?

die bremse macht schon n unterschied. im laden gibts die elixier r für 100 euro pro stück, die the one kostet das doppelte. wären als endverbraucher 200 euro aufpreis und das ist schon fast der unterschied 7.0->8.0. ok die haben einkaufspreise, aber unerheblich ist der unterschied nicht denke ich. die elixier wird ja auch günstiger im einkauf sein, der abstand zur the one bleibt wahrscheinlich.

außerdem gibts nur das 7.0er in grün  gefällt mir immer besser. + weiße gabel, schon schön.


----------



## admax (28. November 2008)

Torque ES 8.0 2799 EUR
Torque ES 9.0 mit Hammerschmidt 2999 EUR

sind nach Adam Riese 200 EUR Aufpreis für die HS. Sonst ist doch alles gleich. Außer halt anderes Innenlager wegen HS. Sind aber doch nur Peanuts.

Nerve AM 9.0 2699 EUR
Nerve AM 9.0 HS 3149 EUR (sauteuer!!!)

Hier der Aufpreis krasse 450 EUR. Wieso? Andere Bremszangen und Carbonsattelstütze. Man, wer braucht denn sowas. Kommt doch eh ne absenkbare rein.

Bisher hies es ja immer, das Nerve AM 9.0 HS kostet ca. 2800 EUR (BIKE).

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## renntiger (28. November 2008)

Also ich werde mir wohl das 8.0er bestellen, mit dem Mix vom 7.0er kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. Die XT-Naben fahre ich schon lange, haben teilweise Spiel und sind rel. schwer. Die Einstellung ist auch nicht das Wahre. Da wird's Zeit mal für DT Swiss Naben. Obwohl mir die 240er vom 9.0er schon lieber wären... Dann das Sun Ringlé Laufrad, da weiß ich nichts darüber, da lieber einheitlich DT Swiss. Und plötzlich das Sram Schaltwerk beim 7.0er, versteh ich nicht. Die Bremse lockt natürlich auch, an der The One wird's wohl nichts auszusetzen geben, da bleibt Potential. Am 8.0er ist zudem noch der um einiges leichtere Carbon Lenker verbaut.
Am 7.0er sind noch die Matchmaker, heißt das nicht, wenn auf XT Schaltwerk und Griffe umggestellt werden soll, dass auch neue Bremshebel erforderlich sind? Keine Ahnung.
Wieso der XR Sattel beim 7.0er und 9.0er verbaut ist, und am 8.0er der SLR versteh ich auch nicht.


----------



## MasterAss (28. November 2008)

Also ich bin völlig enttäuscht, sowohl von der Seite und deren Usability als auch von den Bikes.

Beim Torque ES gibt es nicht eine vernünftige erfrischende Farbe.
Aber nun gut, kann ja nicht jedes Jahr toll werden.


----------



## discozoostaff (28. November 2008)

Ich finde die Torque ES 8 und 7 zu teuer.

Beim Torque ES 7 mit SLX und RockShox käme mann doch unter 2000 euro... 

Die FR modelle sind viel billiger!


----------



## renntiger (28. November 2008)

Bzgl. Sättel am AM: Ich meinte SLK nicht SLR, scheinbar sind am 9.0er auch SLKs verbaut lt. Bild, lt. Spezifikation aber nicht. Komisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (28. November 2008)

Hallo!
Ich war gestern im Laden in Koblenz und muss sagen, dass es einfach nur enttäuschend war. Nur vier 09er Mtb da. Gut der Verkaufsstart war ja auch erst nach 19 Uhr, aber es kommen auch erst mal am kommenden Samstag die Topmodelle in den Laden. 
Zum Laden selbst: Lieber mal Geld in Räder, als in viel Leerraum investieren. Sieht schon lächerlich aus, wenn in dem großen laden 20 Mtb´s herumstehen und die dann noch von 08 sind. Dafür ist die Ausstattung um die Bikes top. Bose Soundsystem fette LCD Fernseher, alles vom feinsten. Ist wohl das Geld für Bikes auf der Strecke geblieben.
Heute war dann auch die Begeisterung nicht sehr groß, die o9er Torque sehen einfach nur langweilig aus. Da muss ich mich wohl nach etwas anderem als Canyon umschauen, schade...

Gruß Sven


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (28. November 2008)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> es kommen auch erst mal am kommenden Samstag die Topmodelle in den Laden [..] Sieht schon lächerlich aus, wenn in dem großen laden 20 Mtb´s herumstehen und die dann noch von 08 sind



Kannst du kombinieren? Dann mach mal.
Kann dir auch helfen: 2008 ist fast zu Ende, 2009 hat noch gar nicht richtig begonnen. Da kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass in dieser einen Woche wenig Räder im Laden stehen.


----------



## Langley (28. November 2008)

Huhu,

ist jmd. so lieb und erklärt mir kurz wie ich die Flash Grossansicht ( Wallpaper gibts ja nicht mehr) von "unserem FRX Ltd. irgendwie auf meinen PC und damit auf nen A3 Drucker bekomme?

Danke !

Langley


----------



## Limubai (28. November 2008)

spirello schrieb:


> Das sagt der Richtige. Du mußt es ja wissen. Das kennst Du doch, oder.
> 
> Zitat:
> > deine tonart is sehr mutig, respekt.....
> ...



du bist seit September dabei, hast ein GIANT in deiner Signatur aber regst dich grundlos auf und hast nur gewartet bis du loslegen kannst.
kennst all meine Sprüche und Posts...
also ich weis nicht, irgendwie bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das du paar Freunde in Koblenz hast, oder sogar dort arbeitest????
ein Freund vom Stabbi???? 

erzähl uns doch bitte wie du innerhalb von 2 Monaten der absolute Canyon profi wurdest, den ich verfolge dieses Forum schon mehr als 3 Jahre....

lass die leute bei ihren 2009 Modellen - wir können das auch über PM ausdiskutieren wenn du willst, aber irgendwie glaub ich das du es der gesamten Canyon Gemeinde beweisen willst


----------



## agnes (28. November 2008)

uff was ist denn hier wieder los?

die neuen bikes sind ja klasse. besonders das all moutain. und den preisen her, war ich ein wneig erschrocken. sind doch ein wnieg teurer gewordne die jungs. aber dafür bei den hochwertigen modellen fasr nur noch xtr. was mich aber stark wundert, das canyon keine sram x.0 schaltwerke verbaut.

und das gewicht von dem neuen nerve ist ja mal brutal. 10.3kg^^


----------



## cos75 (28. November 2008)

Die Geometrie von den neuen Nerve AMs ist ja total komisch. 600er Oberrohrlänge bei Größe M. Und Größe S hat ein total langes Sitzrohr. Die kleinste Größe ist somit 17,5 Zoll  

Was ist das für ne komische Foxgabel mit 140mm Federweg, aber nur 510mm Einbauhöhe ? Soviel hatte früher die Fox mit 130mm.

Was mich noch wundert, auf der Eurobike hat mit Lutz persönlich gesagt, die Rahmengewichte vom Nerve AM und Torque werden nicht leichter. Jetzt sind aber bei den Rahmensets alle Rahmen leichter geworden. Sind die Gewichtsangabe dann vom Rahmen ohne Schrauben und früher wurden die Schrauben mitgewogen ?


----------



## garbel (28. November 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Die Geometrie von den neuen Nerve AMs ist ja total komisch. *600er Oberrohrlänge bei Größe M*. Und Größe S hat ein total langes Sitzrohr. Die kleinste Größe ist somit 17,5 Zoll



Vielleicht soll man so "gezwungen" weden, schön kurze Vorbauten zu verwenden (was ja auch Sinn macht). Die ganze Sitzposition wird so auch hecklastiger


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. November 2008)

wieso finde ich keine gewichtsangaben? sind die versteckt? in den specs kann ich keine finden...

edit: aha... beim torque gibt es auch keine...


----------



## Cortezsi (28. November 2008)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Hm? Mit Firefox funktioniert die Seite perfekt.



Hm? Bei mir funktioniert es auch nicht mit FF 3.04 perfekt.
Der Seitenaufbau ist tlw. kaputt, auch das PPS kann man nicht nutzen, da man z.B. die Körpergröße nicht verändern kann, da ein Link drüberliegt usw. usf.

Nur im IE wirds richtig dargestellt, aber das ist keine Lösung.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. November 2008)

hm, im ff 2.0.0.18 mit adblock + für die canyon-seite deaktiviert funktioniert's bei mir komplett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (28. November 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wieso finde ich keine gewichtsangaben? sind die versteckt? in den specs kann ich keine finden...
> 
> edit: aha... beim torque gibt es auch keine...



gewichte werden wohl nur bei bikes angegeben die eh nicht viel wiegen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. November 2008)

das gefühl hab ich auch...


----------



## Cortezsi (28. November 2008)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Hm? Bei mir funktioniert es auch nicht mit FF 3.04 perfekt.
> Der Seitenaufbau ist tlw. kaputt, auch das PPS kann man nicht nutzen, da man z.B. die Körpergröße nicht verändern kann, da ein Link drüberliegt usw. usf.
> 
> Nur im IE wirds richtig dargestellt, aber das ist keine Lösung.



Ah jetzt klappt es, habe den Cache geleert, dann funktioniert alles.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. November 2008)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Ah jetzt klappt es, habe den Cache geleert, dann funktioniert alles.



dann funktioniert's auch mit adblock +... das ich das nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin...


----------



## Cortezsi (28. November 2008)

Da ich mich eure Meinung interessiert und das mein momentaner Favorit bei den Hardtails wäre:
Was haltet Ihr eigentlich vom 2009er Grand Canyon AL 9.0 (positiv und negativ)?


----------



## simdiem (28. November 2008)

Naja ich bin froh mein 2008er Modell genommen zu haben. Der 2009er Rahmen sieht meines erachtens lange nicht so gut aus wie der 2008er. 2010 oder 2011 wirds als nächstes dann für mich ein Torque geben.

Viel Spass euch allen beim Surfen auf der neuen Page, die wie ich finde, sehr gelungen ist!


----------



## Wrangler (28. November 2008)

Mahlzeit!

Habe bis jetzt auch vergeblich die Gewichtsangaben gesucht.
Tipp: Ladet euch die Katalog PDF-Datei runter.
Da stehen sie drin.

Bin auch unschlüssig: Torque FRX, FR oder ES?!!?
Oder doch ganz was anderes?

Na mal schauen...

Wünsche schonmal ein schön entspanntes Wochenende. Viel Spaß beim Bike-Schmökern 

Euer Wrangler


----------



## Fryrish (28. November 2008)

seh ich richtig dass die torque frx ein 1,5''- steuerrohr haben und die anderen das 1,5''-1,25''?


----------



## right turn (28. November 2008)

Hi, Leute,

hab mir gerade ein schwarzes Nerve XC 9.0 bestellt.
Ich find (nach vielem Herumprobieren !!!) die 120mm Federweg und das sehr gute Gewicht optimal für einen Allrounder.
Die verbauten Komponenten sind für den Preis in O.K.
Liefertermin ist "voraussichtlich" Mitte Februar.

Würde mich interessiern, was Ihr von der 120mm Bike-Klasse haltet?!

Ab ins Wartezimmer!!!

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (28. November 2008)

Mein Favorit:



ich werd jetzt mal mit Sparen anfangen


----------



## Groudon (28. November 2008)

@birjoh

Wenn, dann haben die anderen ein 1.5" zu 1.125" Steuerrohr. 
Bei den Nerve Modellen ist das so. Siehe bei den Specs der Steuersatz.

mhm ... 120mm ... reicht sicherlich ... auch für mich ^^ jedoch würde ich gerne in meinem nächsten Bike ne 140er Gabel verbauen, daher wirds wohl auch 'n Nerve AM 09 oder 08 werden

Und paar Fehler sind Canyon imma noch eingeschlichen. ^^ So steht in der Produktbeschreibung vom AM 09 z.B., dass es ein X.0 Schaltwerk hat, aber verbaut ist ein XTR Shadow. =P


----------



## Büscherammler (28. November 2008)

Wrangler schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du dir da unschlüssig bist, dann lass es am besten ganz bleiben...


----------



## decolocsta (28. November 2008)

soviel Stress wegen der neuen HP, am Ende hat sich kaum was verändert zu den 2008er Modellen...


----------



## hopfer (28. November 2008)

So Ich bin wieder zu rück habe aber nichts verpasst mal abgesehen von den youtube videos 
die 2009 Seite läuft bei mir auch nicht optimal ich habe Leopart 10.5 (mac) und dementsprechend Safari.

LG hopfer


----------



## MäxFäx (28. November 2008)

habe mir heut morgen um 6.00 uhr erfolgreich ein nerve am 6.0 bestellt.....!!!
kommt aber erst ende februar.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wrangler (28. November 2008)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Wenn du dir da unschlüssig bist, dann lass es am besten ganz bleiben...



 Tja, wenn das so einfach wär...


----------



## lukrab (28. November 2008)

Ach ja wenn, dass hier noch nicht steht. Wenn ihr das Gewicht wollt, müsst ihr nur auf Bikeverlgeich klicken und dann das gewünschte Bike auswählen.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. November 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> So Ich bin wieder zu rück habe aber nichts verpasst mal abgesehen von den youtube videos
> die 2009 Seite läuft bei mir auch nicht optimal ich habe Leopart 10.5 (mac) und dementsprechend Safari.
> 
> LG hopfer



mal den cache geleert?


----------



## hopfer (28. November 2008)

@Mettwurst82 tut mir leid habe ich übersehen.


----------



## Antilles (28. November 2008)

neiiiiiiiiiiin da bin ich kaum im bett geht die seite online! ich könnt mich ja sowas von in den allerwertesten beissen! aber geile bikes! die seite läuft bei mir übrigens perfekt... auch im firefox!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. November 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> @Mettwurst82 tut mir leid habe ich übersehen.



das sollte nur ein tipp sein... du brauchst dich nicht dafür zu entschuldigen...


----------



## MäxFäx (28. November 2008)

beim nerve am 6.0 st eine slx kurbel zu sehen aber in der beschreibung nur eine deore!?!?!?!


----------



## Langley (28. November 2008)

MäxFäx schrieb:


> beim nerve am 6.0 st eine slx kurbel zu sehen aber in der beschreibung nur eine deore!?!?!?!



In den Spec´s stehts richtig, ich denke das ist dann ok so.

Langley


----------



## MäxFäx (28. November 2008)

das kann doch nicht sein das da ne deore kurbel drauf ist!
eine slx kurbel ist ja schon ein abstieg vom letzten jahr auf dieses....(xt kurbel)


----------



## MäxFäx (28. November 2008)

ahha jetzt ham die es umgeändert...
gott sei dank.
sonst hätte ich mir noch eine anständige kurbel dazu kaufen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius22 (28. November 2008)

Bietet das konische Steuerrohr die erhöhte Steifigkeit auch bei Verwendung von Gabeln ohne konischen Schaft, so wie die Reba SL / Race oder verpufft der Vorteil dann komplett? Für die RockShox Gabeln verwenden sie ja einen "Reducer" um wieder von 1,5" auf 1 1/8" zu kommen. Sieht komisch aus - meinem Empfinden nach.


----------



## staphen (28. November 2008)

Hab grad die Öffnungen am GG CF hinten am Ausfallende endeckt.
Läuft mir da ne die ganze Suppe und der Dreck rein,oder hab ich jetzt grad nen Denkfehler?


----------



## staphen (28. November 2008)

Ob sich Canyon mit der Preisgestaltung der GC CF einen Gefallen tut wage ich auch zu bezweifeln.
Bin mal gespannt wieviel in den Genuss kommen ein Bike für 5000 E zu fahren.
-zwischen GC AL und GC CF klafft ne Lücke von 700 Euronen
-und zwischen vorigem Jahr und diesem ist das GC CF 8.0    Preis/Leistungstechnisch ziemlich genau 400 Euro teurer geworden
Ich muss sagen, das lange warten hat sich für mich nicht gelohnt.


----------



## M.I.G. (28. November 2008)

staphen schrieb:


> Ob sich Canyon mit der Preisgestaltung der GG CF einen Gefallen tut wage ich auch zu bezweifeln.
> Bin mal gespannt wieviel in den Genuss kommen ein Bike für 5000 E zu fahren.
> -zwischen GG AL und GG CF klafft ne Lücke von 700 Euronen
> -und zwischen vorigem Jahr und diesem ist das GG CF 8.0    Preis/Leistungstechnisch ziemlich genau 400 Euro teurer geworden
> Ich muss sagen, das lange warten hat sich für mich nicht gelohnt.



genau meine meinung !

schade, hab mir auch mehr erwartet. aber design, ausstattung und vorallem der preis sind enttäuschend .  wird wohl doch kein CF werden


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (28. November 2008)

staphen schrieb:


> Ob sich Canyon mit der Preisgestaltung der GG CF einen Gefallen tut wage ich auch zu bezweifeln.
> Bin mal gespannt wieviel in den Genuss kommen ein Bike für 5000 E zu fahren.
> -zwischen GG AL und GG CF klafft ne Lücke von 700 Euronen
> -und zwischen vorigem Jahr und diesem ist das GG CF 8.0    Preis/Leistungstechnisch ziemlich genau 400 Euro teurer geworden
> Ich muss sagen, das lange warten hat sich für mich nicht gelohnt.



GG = Grand Ganyon 

Hier ist ein Fehler versteckt.


----------



## staphen (28. November 2008)

Passiert,Danke


----------



## hp-fred (28. November 2008)

ich wollte mir eigentlich ein tork FR mit einer fox 36 van rc2 holen. aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die gabel auch 2009 nicht absenkbar, also das bike bergauf kaum fahrbar. oder sehe ich das falsch? ich habe keine anderen informationen gefunden.

dann würde nur das teurere tork ES bleiben. :-(

Naja,.....


----------



## MasterAss (28. November 2008)

@hp-fred
richtig, nix absenkbar. Hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt wg. Steckachse, etc.

Alternativ kannste ja die Gabel austauschen, d.h. verkaufen und den Lyrik oder Wotan reinsetzen (sind eh besser als die Talas).

Für mich bleibt der Jahrgang 2009 einfach völlig enttäuchend. Schau dir alternativ mal das Cube Fritzz oder das Lapierre Spicy/Froggy an.
Das einzige Highlight 2009 ist das FR 9.0. Der Preis mit HS ist super... Aber wie gesagt, Gabel muss getauscht werden. Auch die Bremsen sind eigentlich nicht das richtige für ein solches Bike, lieber ne Code dran. Aber auch hier kannste die The One gut verkaufen und ne günstigere und bessere Code dranbasteln.


----------



## knuspi (28. November 2008)

Habe gerade ein XC 6.0 in black bestellt  Als Liefertermin wird KW 6 angegeben. SchÃ¶n wÃ¤rs ... 
Was ich recht teuer finde ist die DÃ¤mpferpumpe. DafÃ¼r will Canyon jetzt fast 30â¬ haben. War die nicht letztes Jahr gÃ¼nstiger? Habe jetzt keine mit dazu bestellt da es bei Bike-Discount schon Pumpen fÃ¼r 20â¬ gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. November 2008)

hp-fred schrieb:


> ich wollte mir eigentlich ein tork FR mit einer fox 36 van rc2 holen. aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die gabel auch 2009 nicht absenkbar, also das bike bergauf kaum fahrbar. oder sehe ich das falsch? ich habe keine anderen informationen gefunden.
> 
> dann würde nur das teurere tork ES bleiben. :-(
> 
> Naja,.....



also ich kenne jemanden, der fährt mit ner van auch problemlos berge hoch. wenn's nicht klappt muss man halt tauschen. ich denke auch für ne gebrauchte van ist locker ne lyrik u-turn drin...


----------



## jofloglo (28. November 2008)

Kann es sein das beim Grand Canyon CF 9.0 SL die falsche Gabel abgebildet ist?

Laut Tech Specs soll eine SID World Cup verbaut sein, ist aber nur eine SID Race auf der Abbildung zu sehen!


----------



## Schnabbalack (28. November 2008)

Das FRX 9.0 LTD kostet 3.299,- 

Ich fühle mich in meiner Realitätswahrnehmung beeinträchtigt. Ich gehe durch die Lande und sehe Bikes von Tomac (Primer 220) und KTM (Aphex) mit ner Fox 40 und nem DH 5.0 und die kosten alle so 4.500,- wobei der Rest der Komponenten für die Tonne is.

Da höre ich von Canyon, dasse das nächste Jahr die Fox 40 anbauen. "Gut" sag ich mir, dann kriegste ein solches Bike für 4000.-, weil Canyon ist ja preiswerter als die ganzen anderen Händler, die Michael Dells Direktvertriebsmodell noch nicht kapiert haben. Und nun: 3.299,- Was soll das? Und dann noch die The One und die krassen DT Swiss Laufräder?

Canyon Du bist ein ganz doller Laden und ich werde mir ein FRX 9.0 LTD kaufen und ich werden jeden, der etwas gegen Euch sagt in der Pfeiffe rauchen (sofern ich ihn zu fassen krieg :]) Ich werde aus Berlin zu Euch fahren und Eure Türschwelle küssen.

Ich weiß ich hör mich an wien Sektenfrosch, aber mein verhalten beruht auf Fakten.

Gruß

Schnabba


----------



## Hesse77 (28. November 2008)

M.I.G. schrieb:


> genau meine meinung !
> 
> schade, hab mir auch mehr erwartet. aber design, ausstattung und vorallem der preis sind enttäuschend .  wird wohl doch kein CF werden


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. An der Hotline sagte man mir noch ich könne von maximal 2.200 bis 2.300  ausgehen. Dann die schwarz/rote SID die so garnicht zum Rahmen passt und auch die Lack Qualität des Rahmens scheint nach diversen Fotos recht bescheiden zu sein. Die Anfängliche Euphorie nach den ersten Bildern und das warten auf Fakten scheinen sich für mich nicht gelohnt zu haben. Bin doch sehr enttäuscht und werde mich wohl anderweitig umsehen.


----------



## Langley (28. November 2008)

Schnabbalack schrieb:


> Das FRX 9.0 LTD kostet 3.299,-
> 
> Ich fühle mich in meiner Realitätswahrnehmung beeinträchtigt. Ich gehe durch die Lande und sehe Bikes von Tomac (Primer 220) und KTM (Aphex) mit ner Fox 40 und nem DH 5.0 und die kosten alle so 4.500,- wobei der Rest der Komponenten für die Tonne is.
> 
> ...



Gut für uns beide: Das FRX ist tatsaechlich DAS Bike der 2009er Serie. Der Rest ist nett, aber wie Du schon sagst: Sonst zahlt man nen 1000nder mehr und bekommt dann weder Saint noch "the one"  noch DT Swiss. 

Alle anderen sind auch gute Bikes, aber das hier ist der langersehnte Hammer.

Langley


----------



## knuspi (28. November 2008)

Hesse77 schrieb:


> ... und auch die Lack Qualität des Rahmens scheint nach diversen Fotos recht bescheiden zu sein...



Jetzt kann man also die Lackqualität schon an Hand von Photos beurteilen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hesse77 (28. November 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man also die Lackqualität schon an Hand von Photos beurteilen ...


Wenn man unsaubere Übergänge bei einer zweifarbigen Lackierung schon auf Bildern recht deutlich erkennt bin ich dazu durchaus in der Lage Ja.  Im übrigen habe ich geschrieben das es so scheint und nicht als Fakt gschildert.


----------



## knuspi (28. November 2008)

Hesse77 schrieb:


> Wenn man unsaubere Übergänge bei einer zweifarbigen Lackierung schon auf Bildern recht deutlich erkennt bin ich dazu durchaus in der Lage Ja.



Hm, also ich erkenn da nichts


----------



## Hesse77 (28. November 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Hm, also ich erkenn da nichts


Die Bilder auf der Canyon Seite geben das auch nicht ganz so gut wieder, wäre ja auch bedenklich wenn.  Im Forum schwirrten allerdings schon Bilder rum auf denen deutlicher zu erkennen war was ich meine. Wie dem auch seihe für mich kein Grund eine Diskussion vom Zaun zu brechen. Enttäuscht bin ich was das CF angeht primär von anderen Fakten.


----------



## Assfight (28. November 2008)

Aber ich finde, man ist immer durchgekommen und Preise Bikes etc. ist sau geil, also eig doch gelungen oder? Sieht das jemand anders?


----------



## staphen (28. November 2008)

na ja, ist ja schön das wenigstens die FullyFahrer zufrieden sind


----------



## Assfight (28. November 2008)

Okay, bei den Grand Canyon Cf ist ein wenig Auswahl, ein zwei Modelle hättens schon mehr sein können.


----------



## Schnabbalack (28. November 2008)

Hesse77 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. An der Hotline sagte man mir noch ich könne von maximal 2.200 bis 2.300  ausgehen. Dann die schwarz/rote SID die so garnicht zum Rahmen passt und auch die Lack Qualität des Rahmens scheint nach diversen Fotos recht bescheiden zu sein. Die Anfängliche Euphorie nach den ersten Bildern und das warten auf Fakten scheinen sich für mich nicht gelohnt zu haben. Bin doch sehr enttäuscht und werde mich wohl anderweitig umsehen.




Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof. Könnte Ihr auch mal konkret werden anstatt mit geschlossen Augen zu Schießen :]

Zeig mir bitte mal ein Foto, auf dem Du gekennzeichnet hast, das der Lack nicht gut sein soll!

Schnabba


----------



## marius_ (28. November 2008)

also irgendwie ist das schon ziemlich teuer das am 7.0. und noch nichtmal gute felgen.

glaub bei mir wirds n cube SE von rabe-bikes. kostet 1999 und hat XT komplett + louise und ansonsten isses das gleiche, bloß 10mm weniger federweg.

ma gucken wann da die neuen modelle rauskommen 

*apfel-r drück*


----------



## Groudon (28. November 2008)

bei mir wird es eventuell nÃ¤chstes Jahr das Nerve AM 09 werden oder das Nerve XC 07 ... finde Rot und Brinze einfach zu geil =) Bin eben noch am GrÃ¼beln, ob ich die 140mm vom AM brauche und dafÃ¼r satte 800â¬ mehr ausgeben will ... oder ob ich auch mit den 120mm zurechtkommen werde ... denke doch aber, dass die auch fÃ¼r nen AlpenX ausreichen dÃ¼rften?! Und wenn nicht, kann man ja noch die Fox 32 Talas nachrÃ¼sten. ^^ Die 20mm mehr Federweg dÃ¼rfte das Bike dann wohl auch wegstecken sollen. =P

Weiterer Interessent wÃ¤re fÃ¼r mich das Torque ES 8, jedoch ist mir das  die 2800â¬ nicht wert, da ich es wohl eh nicht sinnvoll ausnutzen kÃ¶nnte. ^^

Jedoch warte ich eh bis Sommer 09 und bin dann mal auf die Statemens der anderen gespannt, die ihre Bikes dann haben!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. November 2008)

ob du dann noch eins bekommen wirst... zu lang solltest du nicht warten. du könntest auch die suche bemühen und die statements von diesem jahr zu rate ziehen. das wird sich nicht viel nehmen. einzelne komponenten mal außen vor gelassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## right turn (28. November 2008)

Hi,

Hab die 32er Talas letztes Jahr gefahren und war vom Anspechverhalten nicht gerade begeistert (insbesondere bei leichten Fahrern ein Problem...)
Meine 100mm RLC ist da um einiges sensibler!
Außerdem bin ich die Talas zu hauptsächlich in der 120er-Enstellung gefahren (auch wegen der Geometrie...)

Muß aber Jeder selber wissen-Ich find die fixen 120mm einen guten Kopromiss!

Grüsse
Stephan


----------



## hp-fred (28. November 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> @hp-fred
> richtig, nix absenkbar. Hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt wg. Steckachse, etc.
> 
> Alternativ kannste ja die Gabel austauschen, d.h. verkaufen und den Lyrik oder Wotan reinsetzen (sind eh besser als die Talas).
> ...



ich find das tork vom optischen und vom preis schon top. aber irgendwie ist dann das konzept des bikes nicht optimal: warum trimme ich ein freeride bike beim gewicht (und wenn die angaben stimmen, sind die werte super), nur um dann festzustellen, dass man das bike nicht längere zeit bergauf fahren kann (dabei meine ich mehr als 1.500hm).

ein wenig enttäuscht bin ich schon. da muss ich wohl weiter den markt scannen


----------



## Groudon (28. November 2008)

wieso kannst du es nicht über 1500hm fahren? ich hab das mit der höhe bisher nicht verstanden - kommt doch auf den Fahrer drauf an, wie hoch er kommt, oda?

naja, ich will eher sehen, wie die neuen Rahmen so sind ^^ die Rohre sehen so dünn aus - zudem muss ich mich eben noch entscheiden, mir dann das Nerve AM 9.0, das Nerve XC 8.0 oder mein Santa Cruz Chameleon zu holen. ^^ Also: (günstiges &) gutes Serienfully oder spezieller HT-Aufbau um die 2500 ...

aber gehört nich hier her ^^


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. November 2008)

hp-fred schrieb:


> ich find das tork vom optischen und vom preis schon top. aber irgendwie ist dann das konzept des bikes nicht optimal: warum trimme ich ein freeride bike beim gewicht (und wenn die angaben stimmen, sind die werte super), nur um dann festzustellen, dass man das bike nicht längere zeit bergauf fahren kann (dabei meine ich mehr als 1.500hm).
> 
> ein wenig enttäuscht bin ich schon. da muss ich wohl weiter den markt scannen



wer will denn mit nem torque >1500 hm fahren?


----------



## axxis (28. November 2008)

Gut, das ist eine andere Sache. Aber um nochmal zum eigentlichen Punkt zu kommen: es hat schon einen Sinn, Freeride-Bikes leichter zu machen. Höhere Wendigkeit, größere Trickbarkeit, mehr Airtime, sprich: mehr Spaß.


----------



## Fryrish (28. November 2008)

was für ein steuerrohr hat da frx?

die am-modelle sind farblich ja mal richtig gut weggekommen.


----------



## Bobbi (28. November 2008)

Hallo,

war sehr gespannt auf die neue Canyon-Homepage mit den neuen Modellen. Habe jeden Tag geschaut und gehofft, dass der Termin für den Relaunch vorverlegt wurde. Hat irgendwie dann doch nicht geklappt.
Nun gut, mit voller Vorfreude bin ich dann heute auf die neue Seite gegangen. Erster Eindruck und die Fragen die sich mir stellen: 
Dafür wurde von beiden Seiten so ein Hype veranstaltet? Die Seite sieht genauso aus wie vorher, bis auf ein paar Details. Dafür hat Canyon so lange benötigt? Nun gut, wenn Siemens oder BMW ne neue SAP Version oder Betriebssystem einspielen, kann ich verstehen, dass das ganze so lang benötigt. Aber bei nem Fahrradhersteller mit wenigen Mitarbeitern und einer relativ überschaubaren Infrastruktur wird für so ne Aktion so lang gearbeitet? Irgendwie nicht nachvollziebar. Auch die Fehler mit der Inventur und dem Outlet die hier im Forum geistern. Ich kanns von Canyon einfach nicht verstehen!
Die Videos in den Unterkategorien nerven. Die Ladevorgänge verzögern sich dadurch. Die alte Seite war mit der Auswahl der Bikes besser gestaltet. Wenn ich jetzt zwischen den Torque-Modellen wechseln möchte muss ich jedesmal ein Menüpunkt zurück. Das nervt gewaltig. Außerdem hat mir der alte Überblick über beispielsweise die Torque-Modelle besser gefallen.
Immer noch gibt es kein Archive zu den alten Modellen. Specialized ist hier ein sehr gutes Beipsiel das es funktioniert. Warum wird soetwas nicht in die Seite implementiert?
Nun zum Torque:
Hatte mehr erhofft. Warum kann man immer noch nicht die Farbe gegen Aufpreis selber bestimmen oder wenigstens mehr Farben anbieten. Die jetzigen sind ja äußerst gewöhnungsbedürftig. Rückschritt beim Frameset, von zwei möglichen auf nun nur noch einer Farbe. Gratulation!
Wenn ich das Canyon von meinem Bruder anschaue, FR 8.0 2007, dann ärgere ich mich immer dermaßen über die Konstrukion der Zugverlegung. Es ist ja wohl ein leichtes im CAD/CAE-System verschieden Gabeln testweise einzubauen und zu schauen ob die sich um 360° frei drehen lässt. Aber anscheinend dann doch nicht. Zum Glück sind nun ab 2009, wie bei den meisten Herstellern, Leitungshalterungen verbaut, die mit handelsüblichen Kabelbindern auskommen. Respekt Canyon! Und warum nicht gleich alle Halterungen? Die für die Bremsen sind immer noch die alten. Sinnlos! Warum die Zugverlegung für die Hinterradbremse an der unteren Streben und nicht an der oberen? So muss ich meine Leitung ständig vor dem Bremssattel knicken. Der Anschluss vom Bremssattel ist ja auch nicht um 90° nach unten gewinkelt. Ich schüttel immer mehr den Kopf.
Ich weis zwar nicht wie das 2009 gelöst ist, aber so ein gefriemel für die Kettenführung wie bei den 2007 u. 2008er Modellen nervt ebenfalls. Bei meinem Bruder und einem Freund mussten wir nachträglich die Kettenführung bearbeiten. Muss so etwas sein? Was haben die Konstrukteure und Tester über das ganzen Jahre gemacht? Benötigt man für die Lager immer noch einen speziellen Schlüssel?
Na ja, ich bestell mir in den nächsten Wochen ein Specialized SX Trail aus dem Jahr 2008. Wollte mir eigentlich ein Canyon holen. So wie sie jetzt dastehen, wirds mit mir als Kunden dann doch nicht. Schade, wollte mein Geld in ein deutsches Unternehmen investieren. Canyon ist nun aber schon das zweite deutsche Unternehmen, neben Acros, die es sich bei mir in diesem Jahr verscherzt haben.


----------



## xstephanx (28. November 2008)




----------



## admax (28. November 2008)

Bobbi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war sehr gespannt auf die neue Canyon-Homepage mit den neuen Modellen. Habe jeden Tag geschaut und gehofft, dass der Termin für den Relaunch vorverlegt wurde. Hat irgendwie dann doch nicht geklappt.
> Nun gut, mit voller Vorfreude bin ich dann heute auf die neue Seite gegangen. Erster Eindruck und die Fragen die sich mir stellen:
> ...



Endlich mal einer, der was von der Sache versteht.
Lieber Bobbi, ich empfehle dir als erstes einen neuen Fred zu eröffen. Thema könnte z.B. sein: Canyon macht alles falsch!
Als nächstes solltes du als Experte ne eigene BikeFirma aus dem Boden stampfen, z.B. BobbiBikes. Da ist dann alles perfekt.
P.S. Bobbi, so Typen wie du... ach vergiss es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (28. November 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ob du dann noch eins bekommen wirst... zu lang solltest du nicht warten. du könntest auch die suche bemühen und die statements von diesem jahr zu rate ziehen. das wird sich nicht viel nehmen. einzelne komponenten mal außen vor gelassen...


 

ich werde mir mein torque 8.0 oder 9.0 nächstes Jahr im Outlet kaufen denk ich mal


----------



## lukrab (28. November 2008)

Bobbi schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt zwischen den Torque-Modellen wechseln möchte muss ich jedesmal ein Menüpunkt zurück. Das nervt gewaltig. Außerdem hat mir der alte Überblick über beispielsweise die Torque-Modelle besser gefallen.



Genau das stört mich auch an der neuen Seite. Bei der alten hatte man alle Modelle aus einer Serie schön oben in einer Reihe.

Hab mir übrigens ein AM 6.0 bestellt. Irgendwie komisch, als ich heut morgen geschaut habe stand da noch als Liefertermin 9KW und jetzt steht gar nichts mehr.

Kann mir jemand vielleicht ein Paar Pedale empfehlen. Will für den Anfang ganz normale, solche Bärentatzenpedale.

mfg lukrab


----------



## garbel (28. November 2008)

lukrab schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand vielleicht ein Paar Pedale empfehlen. Will für den Anfang ganz normale, solche Bärentatzenpedale.



Wellgo, gut und günstig.


----------



## hopfer (28. November 2008)

admax schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer, der was von der Sache versteht.
> Lieber Bobbi, ich empfehle dir als erstes einen neuen Fred zu eröffen. Thema könnte z.B. sein: Canyon macht alles falsch!
> Als nächstes solltes du als Experte ne eigene BikeFirma aus dem Boden stampfen, z.B. BobbiBikes. Da ist dann alles perfekt.
> P.S. Bobbi, so Typen wie du... ach vergiss es




Er schafft es wenigstens sich die mühe zu machen etwas zu schreiben und nicht nur dumm her rum zu posten.
in wie fern dieses dann realistisch/ sinnvoll/ ... ist kann man sachlich diskutieren wen man das möchte.

LG hopfer


----------



## Didi123 (28. November 2008)

lukrab schrieb:


> Genau das stört mich auch an der neuen Seite. Bei der alten hatte man alle Modelle aus einer Serie schön oben in einer Reihe.



dann navigiere halt über das flyout-menü ("shop").
zwar immer noch umständlicher als auf der alten seite aber immerhin...


----------



## Motorbiker (28. November 2008)

Hello guy's. 
I've just ordered me a Grand Canyon AL 6 in white. 

Delivery: jan 2009. 
Lets hope it rides as well as my Epic.

Greetings from Belgium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (29. November 2008)

Servus Forengemeinde!

An die, die schon ein Bike bestellt haben: Habt Ihr online bestellt und wenn ja, habt Ihr ausser der automatischen Mail noch eine andere Bestätigung erhalten, in der auch ein voraussichtlicher Liefertermin genannt wird? 
Habe gestern mal meiner Bestellung hinterhertelefoniert, um zu erfahren, wie der Stand ist. Der sehr nette MA bei canyon sagte dann, dass es keine schriftliche Bestellbestätigung per Post mehr gibt, sondern eine zweite email gesendet wird mit den entsprechenden Informationen. 

Wer ist schon weiter als ich und hat diese zweite mail erhalten?!

Gruss,

Markus


----------



## Gelsentrooper (29. November 2008)

Hallo,

habe gestern um halb Fünf am Morgen bestellt nd auch erst besagte Mail erhalten. Bin mal auf die zweite Mail, sprich die eigentliche Auftragsbestätigung gespannt. Gestern Morgen wurde auf der Homepage für ein Nerve AM 7.0 ein Liefertermin für die 11KW genannt. Wenn in der AB eine noch längere Lieferzeit steht storniere ich die Bestelle und gebe mein Geld woanders aus, wo zügiger geliefert wird. 

Gruß MB


----------



## _Smole_ (29. November 2008)

hab mal ne frage. stimmt es das das Torque fr jetzt 170mm hinten hat? in der Geometrie liste steht nur 160mm.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. November 2008)

wer hat das denn behauptet?!?


----------



## _Smole_ (29. November 2008)

auf der brücke, wippe steht 170mm travel


----------



## Schnabbalack (29. November 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> Er schafft es wenigstens sich die mühe zu machen etwas zu schreiben und nicht nur dumm her rum zu posten.
> in wie fern dieses dann realistisch/ sinnvoll/ ... ist kann man sachlich diskutieren wen man das möchte.
> 
> LG hopfer



Also ich finde nicht, dass er sich viel Mühe gegeben hat:

Nur als Beispiel: Warum sollte man die Gabel eines FR um 360 ° drehen müssen. Das ist eine komplette Umdrehung.

Ich habe hier immer mehr das Gefühl, das Leute, die gegen Canyon schreiben sich irgendwas aus den Fingern saugen. Ich will hier mal konkrete Aussagen und kein halbseidenes Zeugs hören 

Schnabba

Und diese Signatur bestätigt meine Vermutung :""Die sechs Phasen der Planung: Begeisterung, Ernüchterung, Panik, Suche nach dem Schuldigen, Bestrafung der Unschuldigen, Auszeichnung der Nicht-Beteiligten."

Sone Leute habe ich auch in der Firma. Immer nur meckern und sich nicht die Mühe machen etwas zu verändern.


----------



## Ronja (29. November 2008)

Nur als Beispiel: Warum sollte man die Gabel eines FR um 360 ° drehen müssen. Das ist eine komplette Umdrehung.




Damit sie nicht anschlägt


----------



## MäxFäx (29. November 2008)

ich finde diese aussage mit den 360° auch total schwachsinnig!
ich finde das torque ist gelungen...


----------



## Schnabbalack (29. November 2008)

Dafür braucht man aber nur 180° 

Wenns aber doch 360° sein müssen, bräuchte ich jetzt mal ne genaue Erklärung, damit ich nicht stehen bleibe.


----------



## Sunset84 (29. November 2008)

Bobbi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war sehr gespannt auf die neue Canyon-Homepage mit den neuen Modellen. Habe jeden Tag geschaut und gehofft, dass der Termin für den Relaunch vorverlegt wurde. Hat irgendwie dann doch nicht geklappt.
> Nun gut, mit voller Vorfreude bin ich dann heute auf die neue Seite gegangen. Erster Eindruck und die Fragen die sich mir stellen:
> ...





Warum muss man denn eigentlich immer alles nur schlecht reden??? Alles was neu gestaltet wird ist Anfangs immer gewöhnugnsbedürftig, nur dann immer gleich zu sagen: Alles ist schlechter oder falsch oder was auch immer, nervt doch langsam sehr. Mach es erstmal besser...

---- _Bobbi: "Canyon ist nun aber schon das zweite deutsche Unternehmen, neben Acros, die es sich bei mir in diesem Jahr verscherzt haben "_ ----- 

Man könnte es ja auch mal so ausdrücken: Vielleicht liegt es ja nicht an diesen zwei Unternehmen, sondern einfach nur an der eigenen Persönlichkeit (Bobbi) .... Denn wenn man immer nur das Negative sieht, wird man mit keinem Unternehmen der Welt zufrieden sein können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnabbalack (29. November 2008)

Sunset84 schrieb:


> Warum muss man denn eigentlich immer alles nur schlecht reden??? Alles was neu gestaltet wird ist Anfangs immer gewöhnugnsbedürftig, nur dann immer gleich zu sagen: Alles ist schlechter oder falsch oder was auch immer, nervt doch langsam sehr. Mach es erstmal besser...
> 
> ---- _Bobbi: "Canyon ist nun aber schon das zweite deutsche Unternehmen, neben Acros, die es sich bei mir in diesem Jahr verscherzt haben "_ -----
> 
> Man könnte es ja auch mal so ausdrücken: Vielleicht liegt es ja nicht an diesen zwei Unternehmen, sondern einfach nur an der eigenen Persönlichkeit (Bobbi) .... Denn wenn man immer nur das Negative sieht, wird man mit keinem Unternehmen der Welt zufrieden sein können.




Genau! Haste gut gesagt!


----------



## MäxFäx (29. November 2008)

@sunset

du bringst es auf den punkt!

und leute wie diese gibt es hier im forum mehr als genug.....


----------



## hopfer (29. November 2008)

So eine Kritik lasse ich durchgehen  als Thread Gründer. ich will ja bloß nicht das das hier zu einer Schlammschlacht ausartet.

LG Peter


----------



## Nobby2 (29. November 2008)

Wieso ist Bobby Root nicht mehr im Team?


----------



## MasterAss (29. November 2008)

DAS frage ich mich auch. Wäre mal toll wenn hier jemand von Canyon dazu Stellung beziehen könnte?!


----------



## Eisbäcker (29. November 2008)

schonmal jemand bei der hotline angerufen?
da wird einem gesagt das die im oktober inventur haben und deshalb keiner dran geht.

ich dachte die wollten den  dämpfer beim torque es ändern?
is aber wieder der rs monarch!


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (29. November 2008)

Sunset84 schrieb:


> ..wenn man immer nur das Negative sieht, wird man mit keinem Unternehmen der Welt zufrieden sein können.



Das hast du schön gesagt!


----------



## schatten (29. November 2008)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> ich dachte die wollten den  dämpfer beim torque es ändern?
> is aber wieder der rs monarch!



Der Monarch hat wohl eine andere Kennlinie als der im 2008er.
Das hat Staabi aber auch schon vor einiger Zeit hier im Forum angekündigt.


----------



## chezjaques (29. November 2008)

Hi Leute,
Möchte mir ein Grand Canyon 2009 in Größe M zulegen. Ich selbst bin 1,71m lang (Beinlänge 0,81m) - dann ist das doch die richtige Größe, oder? Hat vielleicht jemand Bilder von seinem 2008 Grand Canyon in M?
Will mir noch mal die Rahmengeometrie in der Größe M genau anschauen bevor ich bestelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assfight (29. November 2008)

Klar, müsste passen.
Bin 1,84cm und fahr nen L Rahmen.


----------



## canny_8.0 (29. November 2008)

spirello schrieb:


> Das sagt der Richtige. Du mußt es ja wissen. Das kennst Du doch, oder.
> 
> Zitat:
> > deine tonart is sehr mutig, respekt.....
> ...



spirello, Du solltest Dich nicht mit user "limubai" streiten.  

Wenn man sich auf das Niveau eines id... herablässt, dann schlägt er einen mit seiner Erfahrung.


----------



## Limubai (29. November 2008)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> spirello, Du solltest Dich nicht mit user "limubai" streiten.
> 
> Wenn man sich auf das Niveau eines id... herablässt, dann schlägt er einen mit seiner Erfahrung.



sensationell

da registriert sich jemand  unter neuem namen um sowas abzulassen.

registriert seit November 08, genau 2 beiträge und gleich voll agressiv, ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn da einer von den üblichen verdächtigen dahintersteckt..

canny - nich mal der grösste Idiot nimmt dir ab das du hier objektiv handelst....

was meint ihr???
einfach ein feiger user mit 2er ID???


----------



## admax (29. November 2008)

kommt jungs, vertragt euch! Ist doch kindisch. Und ich will jetzt auch nicht höhren wer damit angefangen hat. Keine Schimpfwörter mehr, ja?!

Find das Nerve AM 9.0 HS super schön und hab mir gleich mal eins bestellt. Kommt angeblich KW 11.


----------



## canny_8.0 (29. November 2008)

Limubai schrieb:


> ...da registriert sich jemand  unter neuem namen...
> 
> ...einer von den üblichen verdächtigen dahintersteckt..
> 
> ...




Leidest Du unter Verfolgunswahn? Brauchst Du Hilfe und Zustimmung?

Dann geh doch hierhin:
http://www.kompetenznetz-schizophrenie.de/forum/index.php

Ich wünsche Dir noch ein schönes und erfülltes Leben.


----------



## admax (29. November 2008)

jetzt ist aber sclhluss, jungs. oder soll papa böse werden? bis einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canny_8.0 (29. November 2008)

admax schrieb:


> jetzt ist aber sclhluss, jungs. oder soll papa böse werden? bis einer



Nein alles ist gut. Und canyon baut geile bikes. so.


----------



## hopfer (29. November 2008)

jetzt ist Schluss mein Thread wird nicht so verhunst!

hopfer


----------



## Limubai (29. November 2008)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Leidest Du unter Verfolgunswahn? Brauchst Du Hilfe und Zustimmung?
> 
> Dann geh doch hierhin:
> http://www.kompetenznetz-schizophrenie.de/forum/index.php
> ...



köstlich, sein 3 post, 2 davon absolut aggressiv ...
und ich brauch zustimmung?????
nochmals, das nimmt dir hier keiner ab..... 

mach weiter, ich amüsiere mich köstlich...


----------



## canny_8.0 (29. November 2008)

Menschen und Katzen werden blind geboren.
Den letztern öffnet die Zeit ihre Augen, den erstern zuweilen die Bildung; sehr oft, um nicht zu sagen in den meisten Fällen, auch nicht.

Schöne Grüsse nach Wien... 

Versprochen, war mein letzter Beitrag zu Herrn Limubai. 

Canyon baut immer noch geile bikes, Deutschland ist ein cooles Land, mit der Wirtschaft gehts auch wieder bergauf und l aus w bleibt ein a...


----------



## Limubai (29. November 2008)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Canyon baut immer noch geile bikes, Deutschland ist ein cooles Land, mit der Wirtschaft gehts auch wieder bergauf und l aus w bleibt ein a...



 
ich danke dir - mit diesem satz hast du grad 6 leute zum lachen gebracht, unglaublich wie dumm ein mensch sein kann
wenn du glaubst das leute deine posts von nun an ernst nehmen dann täuscht du dich, aber naja wechselst einfach auf die andere ID...
egal oder...

man man man - ich kann nicht mehr aufhören zu lachen....   wahnsinn....
nochmals danke.....


----------



## Rokkshox (29. November 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> jetzt ist Schluss mein Thread wird nicht so verhunst!


Aber verhunzen ist erlaubt? 

BTT:

Was mich an den Modellen stört, ist das man bei der Konfiguration nix anpassen kann,
obwohl die Räder extra nach Bestellung  für die Kunden zusammengebaut werden. 

Bei Specialized richtet sich z.B. beim Modell "FSR XC"  der Durchmesser der Bremsscheibe
nach der Rahmengröße (vorne - S/M:185 mm rotor, L/XL:203 mm & hinten  S/M:160 mm rotor, L/XL: 185mm)
und das macht Sinn, da die Wirkung der Bremsen durch das jeweilige Gewicht beeinflußt wird.

Hingegen ist beim "Nerve XC"  der Durchmesser der Bremsscheibe bei jeder Rahmengröße *immer* gleich - 180/160.
Kommt diese unflexible Handhabung davon, weil man bei den Kunden von einheitlichen Körpergewichten ausgeht?

Wenn ich mich für ein Fully entscheide mit dem ich in Grenzbereiche gehen kann, dann sollte nicht nur 
die Rahmengröße & -geometrie passen, sondern auch die Bremsen den unterschiedliche Gewichtsklassen angepaßt sein.
Es macht beim Bremsen einen Unterschied ob man als Leichtgewicht mit 70 kg unterwegs ist
oder ob man 20 kg mehr wiegt.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## KA-Biker (29. November 2008)

meiner meinung braucht ein alpenüberquerer wie das xc nicht mehr als 185er scheiben, solange keiner über 100kg wiegt..kauf dir halt ein AM, hab ich auch die sind eh viel besser und schöner und haben 200er  scheiben...

ich finde die canyon modelle mal wieder gelungen dieses jahr und die preise gehn eigentlich auch völlig in ordnung...das frx 9.0ltd hat einen hammerpreis..aber ich werde mir denk ich mal nächstes jahr im outlet ein torque 8.0 oder 9.0 holen. Je nachdem wie sich die Hammerschmidt bewährt in den bikes. was bringt die jetzt genau mehr kraftübertrgung..?...kommt man jetzt auch besser den berg hoch..braucht weniger kraft auf langen touren..?


----------



## Rokkshox (29. November 2008)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> meiner meinung braucht ein alpenüberquerer wie das xc nicht mehr als 185er scheiben,
> solange keiner über 100kg wiegt..kauf dir halt ein AM, hab ich auch die sind eh viel besser und schöner und haben 200er  scheiben...


Naja, das "Nerve XC" ist mit seinen 120 mm Federweg als Allrounder angelegt, der auch in Richtung AM geht.
BTW das Problem ist nur das die AM-Klasse erst ab 1.800  beginnt und das liegt deutlich über meinem Budget.

Nachdem ich den Scheibenbremsen-Test in der aktuellem Bike-Ausgabe gelesen habe, 
bin ich da etwas sensibilisiert und ich würde es gut finden wenn man den Kunden da etwas entgegen kommt.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## KA-Biker (29. November 2008)

bei meinem federgewicht von 56kg bei 173cm ist die 200er scheibe wohl manchmal unterfordert aber reserven sind immer gut..bei abfahren wie ich es oft haben von 800-1000hm auf einmal am besten ohne pause brauch ich sie aber . wenn ich da meinem freund seine 160 scheiben sehe und der wiegt 85kg..die leistung sinkt echt rapide auf üblen abfahrten. aber das is er selbst schuld wenn man sich ein cannondale kauft, die verbauen ja am liebsten klein scheiben keine ahnung warum, auch bei dem all mountain /enduro cannondale, dem prophet sind grad mal  160/185 oder 185/185 dran am start was ich für so eine renomierte marke nicht gut finde


----------



## Rokkshox (29. November 2008)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> bei meinem federgewicht von 56kg bei 173cm ist die 200er scheibe wohl manchmal unterfordert
> aber reserven sind immer gut..bei abfahren wie ich es oft haben von 800-1000hm auf einmal am besten ohne pause brauch ich sie aber.
> wenn ich da meinem freund seine 160 scheiben sehe und der wiegt 85kg..die leistung sinkt echt rapide auf üblen abfahrten.


Im Grenzbereich hat man eben gerne noch etwas Reserven und sei es auch nur aus psychologischen Gründen ...

BTW ich wiege bei 1.96 m Körpergröße 92 kg.

Das Specialized "FSR XC" geht mit 120 mm Federweg auch in Richtung Allrounder 
und hat bei der Rahmengröße L/XL eben 203/185 Bremsscheiben. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnabbalack (30. November 2008)

Ich bin ja wirklcih ein Freund von Canyon, dass man nicht konfigurieren kann finde ich aber auch etwas lästig. Bei Votec kann man das. Votec-Räder sind eigentlich auch ganz gut, ich habe aber etwas Misstrauen gegenüber dem Hinterbau vom V.FR. Ganz im Gegensatz zum FRX von Canyon.

Irgendwie kommt mir Votec auch nicht so Professionell vor. Sie schweißen zwar in Deutschland, wenn ich mir aber die Fotos vom Votec-Day anschaue und da die uralten Drehbänke sehe wird mir ganz schwindelig. Mit sonen Kalibern hat mein Vater schon 1965 gearbeitet...

Schnabba

Offener Brief ans FRX: FRX, entschuldige bitte. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, liebe ich das Primer 220 mehr als Dich. Dein Preis sagt aber, dass ich Dich heiraten soll.


----------



## Dark Blue (30. November 2008)

Hey Leute. Sagt mal, kann die 2009er gar nicht mehr als Wallpaper runterladen?


----------



## Canyon-Paul (30. November 2008)

Dark Blue schrieb:


> Hey Leute. Sagt mal, kann die 2009er gar nicht mehr als Wallpaper runterladen?



Habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Aber es gibt ja die speziellen Wallpaper von Canyon unter Service --> Downloads --> Wallpaper.


----------



## Dark Blue (30. November 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Aber es gibt ja die speziellen Wallpaper von Canyon unter Service --> Downloads --> Wallpaper.



thx, aber mirg ging es wirklich mehr um Detailaufnahmen von den Bikes.


----------



## Rokkshox (30. November 2008)

Schnabbalack schrieb:


> Ich bin ja wirklcih ein Freund von Canyon, dass man nicht konfigurieren kann finde ich aber auch etwas lästig.


Hmm, mir geht's garnicht so sehr um ein aufwendiges Baukasten-System obwohl das bei einem Direktversender schon interessant wäre.

Mir würde es schon reichen wenn man wie bei *Specialized* etwas mehr Flexibilität zeigt
bzw. auf die Kunden eingeht und die Bremsscheiben an die Rahmengröße/unterschiedlichen Gewichtsklassen anpaßt.
Wenn ich in den Alpen auf einem Pass stehe, dann möchte ich mir nicht Gedanken machen
ob die Bremse den kilometerlange Abfahrt schadlos übersteht.

Das sollte man auch verlangen können, da in der Beschreibung der "Nerve XC"-Klasse 
was von "_Alpencross mit vielen Höhenmetern_" steht.

BTW ich vermisse die großen Bilder der neuen Bikes auch und die Wallpaper mit Landschaftsaufnahmen
sind da nicht besonders hilfreich.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## T!ll (30. November 2008)

Eine Auswahlmöglichkeit bei den Bremsscheiben wäre schon nicht schlecht, aber andererseits ist es ja auch kein Hexenwerk, eine Bremsscheibe zu bestellen und auszuwechseln


----------



## Groudon (30. November 2008)

und ich denke, dass Canyon wohl auch die 203er Scheiben montieren kann, wenn man das mit denen vereinbart - so schwer werden die sich da sicher och nicht tun


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. November 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> und ich denke, dass Canyon wohl auch die 203er Scheiben montieren kann, wenn man das mit denen vereinbart - so schwer werden die sich da sicher och nicht tun



falsch gedacht... sind 1000 räder geplant, wurden 1000 180er scheiben bestellt. von den 203ern wird es auch nur so viele am lager geben, wie für die entsprechenden modelle gebraucht wird.


----------



## Groudon (30. November 2008)

mhm ... ok ^^ aber da man ja nur die eine neue 203er Scheibe dann nachkaufen muss, ist das ja echt mal keine Arbeit für nen Biker. Die 185er wandert hinter und vorne kommt ne 200/203er drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (30. November 2008)

@Rokkshox: Bei deiner Budget/Gewichts Kombination würde ein stabileres Bike als das XC sowieso mehr Sinn machen. Leicht, stabil und billig gibt's nicht, nichtmal bei Canyon... Dann ist das Scheibenbremsen"problem" auch erledigt.

Mir fallen ansonsten auch ein paar Dinge ein, die andere Firmen haben und Canyon nicht, z.B. größenspezifische Kettenstrebenlängen bei Ghost und Liteville oder einen einlackierten Sag-Indikator bei Lapierre oder BMC. 

Insgesamt finde ich die 2009er Bikes von Canyon aber sehr konkurrenzfähig, andere Hersteller haben andere Nachteile, jedes Rad ist ein Stück weit eben ein Kompromiss... vor allem bei einem Budget von 1500


----------



## Bobbi (30. November 2008)

admax schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer, der was von der Sache versteht.
> Lieber Bobbi, ich empfehle dir als erstes einen neuen Fred zu eröffen. Thema könnte z.B. sein: Canyon macht alles falsch!
> Als nächstes solltes du als Experte ne eigene BikeFirma aus dem Boden stampfen, z.B. BobbiBikes. Da ist dann alles perfekt.
> P.S. Bobbi, so Typen wie du... ach vergiss es




War im Riesengebirge, von daher konnte ich nicht gleich antworten. Dafür aber jetzt.
Wieso wird man bei mtb-news von einigen wenigen immer nur für Dumm verkauft?
Der ganze Text ist und war nicht als Kritik zu lesen sondern als Verbesserungsvorschlag. Wenn viele dies nicht so verstanden haben dann tut es mir Leid und entschuldige mich hiermit. Ebenso hätte ich den Text auch an Canyon schreiben können. Ob der dann gelesen wird ist eine andere Frage. Beispiel hier Acros. Die haben bis heute nicht reagiert. Daher fiel meine Wahl auf das größte MTB-Forum Europas um mehr Nutzer zu erreichen und deren Erfahrungen. Aber das war ja dann wohl falsch.

Nebenbei gesagt mag ich die Leute besonders die sich dann an einer Sache hochziehen. Schon mal dran gedacht das es Fahrer gibt die mehr mit dem Torque FR machen wollen als Berge hoch und runter zu fahren? Barspin und X-Up sind dir hoffe ich geläufig. Bei einem Sturz kann dir das Vorderrad auch schnell mal ne Umdrehung machen, und dann? Entweder es stoppt bei der Kabelaufnahme oder es reißt die ab. Anders, hätte man die Aufnahme um 10mm versetzen können. Was ist an dem Vorschlag jetzt schlecht? Kettenführung das gleiche Thema. Es gibt Fahrer die kommen auch mit einem Kettenblatt zurecht und benötigen dann eine Kettenführung (Beispiel bei mir Truvativ Boxguide) für die Kette. Was ich über die Montage der Kettenführung geschrieben habe ist Fakt, und das beim 07 und 08 Modell. Im Beruf wird von mir auch ständig Leistung und Perfektion gefordert. Fehler kann man sich kaum noch erlauben. Wenn man Produkte in der Vorserie sauber testet, dann kann man auch noch gemachte Fehler korrigieren. Nicht alle, aber viele.

Genauso die Vorschläge zur Internetseite. Mir wird vorgeworfen nur zu Meckern und alles schlecht zu reden. Anscheinend sind es dann aber Leute wie du und andere hier im Thread die Vorschläge für Sinnlos und Dumm verkaufen wollen ohne überhaupt darüber zu diskutieren.
Die Web-Navigation ist an dem genannten Punkt wirklich subobtimal gestaltet.

Bin immer noch Canyon-Fan und bleibe es auch. Deshalb will ich mir auch noch die alten Modelle gern anschauen und Daten vergleichen. Wichtig eventuell für den Kauf eines gebrauchten Canyons, daher das Archiv. Was ist daran jetzt auszusetzen? Gegenvorschlag? Bis jetzt irgendwie keiner.

Als Unternehmen muss man Produkte schaffen die dem Kunden gefallen. Wie oft habe ich hier schon gelesen, dass die Farben nicht immer gefallen. Wieso bietet man dann nicht gegen Aufpreis den Lackwunsch an wie beispielsweise bei Litevill? Zumindest beim Frameset wäre das doch sinnvoll. In anderen Branchen funktioniert das doch auch. Gegenvorschlag? Bis jetzt irgendwie keiner.

Zum Schluss noch etwas. Das ist an diejenigen gerichtet deren Unmut ich mir zugezogen habe. Warum habt ihr keine Gegenvorschläge gemacht sondern nur gemeckert? Damit seid ihr ja dann angeblich wieder auf meinem Niveau.
Und dann auch noch über ein Zitat auf meine Person zu schließen halte ich für sehr gewagt!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (30. November 2008)

Die Torque und Nerve AM Modelle haben jetzt ne ISCG Aufnahme.
Nochmal genau schauen.


----------



## Bobbi (30. November 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Die Torque und Nerve AM Modelle haben jetzt ne ISCG Aufnahme.
> Nochmal genau schauen.



Meine Aussage bezog sich auch auf die 07 und 08 Modelle. Hatte ich auch geschrieben.


----------



## Rokkshox (30. November 2008)

kailer schrieb:


> @Rokkshox: Bei deiner Budget/Gewichts Kombination würde ein stabileres Bike als das XC sowieso mehr Sinn machen. Leicht, stabil und billig gibt's nicht, nichtmal bei Canyon...
> Dann ist das Scheibenbremsen"problem" auch erledigt.


Jo, das kann natürlich auch sein und da würde sich z.B. das von mir zitierte *Spezialized "FSR XC Expert"* (2009-Modell) anbieten.
Das geht mit ca. 1.600  zwar an die Schmerzgrenze, aber es hat die Gene des Kult-MTB "Stumpjumper"
bzw. gefällt mir der elegante und sehr robust wirkende Rahmen sehr gut. 
Bei den Details bzw. Komponenten kann das Fully nicht mit dem Versender-MTB mithalten,
aber dafür ist die Bremsanlage (Avid Juicy) der Rahmengröße angepaßt.
Ansonsten kann man die schlechteren Komponenten mit der Zeit auswechseln.

Ich möchte ein robustes Fully, daß auch mal einen Drop von einem halben Meter wegsteckt
ohne das sich die Lager verabschieden oder andere Teile in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.

Für das Spezialized würde auch der lokale Händler sprechen bei dem ich vor kurzem ein Trekkingrad erstanden habe
und bei dem vielleicht noch ein Rabatt oder Anbpassungen drin ist.

@ Bobbi: Ich empfinde deinen Beitrag als konstruktive Kritik und lasse dich nicht von ein paar Miesmachern entmutigen. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## bergziege99 (30. November 2008)

hi, unter service und downloads kannst du dir zumindest die vorjahreskataloge als pdf runterladen. die navigation zwischen den verschiedenen typen innerhalb eines models finde ich auch schwieriger- du kannst aber über z.b. "shop"  und "mtb" den jeweiligen typ anwählen-trotzdem fand ich die alte lösung auch komfortabler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (30. November 2008)

@ Rokkshox:
Ich glaube nicht, dass du günstiger wegkommen wirst, wenn du dir das Spezi kaufst und die Teile umrüstest anstatt das Canyon zu kaufen und einfach ne 200er Scheibe zu kaufen, selbst wenns vom lokalen Händler Rabatt gibt.
Letztendlich kauft doch aber eh jeder das, von der er persönlich am meisten überzeugt ist, auch wenn das ökonomisch gesehn nicht unbedingt so sinnvoll ist wie andere Lösungen. (Hab ich aber auch schon gemacht  )


----------



## Rokkshox (30. November 2008)

freak511 schrieb:


> @ Rokkshox:
> Ich glaube nicht, dass du günstiger wegkommen wirst, wenn du dir das Spezi kaufst und die Teile umrüstest
> anstatt das Canyon zu kaufen und einfach ne 200er Scheibe zu kaufen, selbst wenns vom lokalen Händler Rabatt gibt.
> Letztendlich kauft doch aber eh jeder das, von der er persönlich am meisten überzeugt ist,
> ...


Ne, das ist mir schon klar, daß das Nachrüsten das Specialized-Fully nicht günstiger macht.

Mir ist diese Idee nur gekommen, da mir kailer ein stabileres Fully empfohlen hat
und da paßt das *"FSR XC Expert" *durchaus.

BTW ich habe schon immer ne Schwäche für Specialized und die Probefahrt/ Service 
beim Händler ist natürlich auch ein Argument. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## lukabe (30. November 2008)

Ich kann jetzt zwar nicht beurteilen, ob das Nerve oder das FSR XC stabiler ist, weil ich weder das eine noch das andre geschweigeden jemals irgendein Fully längere Zeit gefahren bin, trotzdem denk ich, dass das Nerve relativ stabil ist und auch mal nen Drop von nem halben Meter wegsteckt. 
Hab mit dem Leihrad meines Bruders (Corratecfully mit 100mm Federweg) im Urlaub in Südtirol auch ein paar (für ein XC Rad) größere Sprünge gemacht und es hat gehalten.
Mein Taiwan-Rahmen-Hardtail hält bisher ebenfalls alles, was ich damit veranstalte und schonen tu ichs garantiert nich 
Aber wie gesagt, jeder kauft das an das er glaubt... 
Und Probefahrt bzw. Service beim Händler sind wirklich Argumente. Obwohl auch da was schiefgehn kann. Sind ja auch nur Menschen


----------



## KA-Biker (30. November 2008)

hopfer les mal bitte deine mails falls du zeit hast..!


----------



## hopfer (30. November 2008)

Ich habe Keine PM erhalten. schickst du sie mir bitte noch mal?!


----------



## KA-Biker (30. November 2008)

okey nochmals verschickt


----------



## discozoostaff (1. Dezember 2008)

habe gerade entdeckt (torque es / vorbau):


Syntace F119 (31,8), Gr. L+XL: Easton EA 70 (31,8)
ich finde es ganz toll, dass die austattung der bikes sich an den fahrergewichten anpasst. ich hoffe dass es 2010 auch für die anderen komponenten gilt!!!


----------



## sosus (1. Dezember 2008)

Moin!

Also ich suche für die kommende Mountainbike-Rennsaison ein konkurrenzfähiges Hardtail... da kommen bei Canyon die neuen Grand Canyon AL 9.0 Modelle ja durchaus in Frage wenn man ein 'begrenztes' Budget hat... jetzt ist mir aber aufgefallen das bei der Lieferzeit oftmals was von KW 06 angezeigt wird, was ja Mitte Februar wäre. Wenn sich diese Lieferzeiten bestätigen, wäre Canyon für mich leider kein Thema mehr... Gibt es denn erste Stellungnahmen zu eventuellen Lieferschwierigkeiten?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. Dezember 2008)

das sind keine lieferschwierigkeiten... das ist normal. die produktion für dieses modell ist eben so geplant, dass in der kw 06 mit der lieferung begonnen werden kann.


----------



## MäxFäx (1. Dezember 2008)

hey leute,
ich hab da ma ein anliegen:

ich habe mir am freitag morgen als die neue page online ging ein nerve am 6.0 bestellt.
so.....
jetzt hat einer hier im forum gesagt das man eine mail bekommt wo die lieferzeit und all so ein zeuch drauf ist 2-3 tage nach der bestellung kommen sollte!!!
sie ist immernoch nich da....
is das normal das es en bissl länger dauert?

vielen dank schon mal.

vlg. max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## admax (1. Dezember 2008)

hab auch Freitag bestellt und noch keine genauere Mail bekommen. Aber das ist doch ganz normal. Denke mal so 2 bis 3 Werktage wird das schon dauern. Vielleicht auch nen bisschen länger, da Freitag Verkaufsstart war und wir zwei wahrscheinlich nicht die einigen sind, die am Freitag bestellt haben.


----------



## KA-Biker (1. Dezember 2008)

bei mir hat das ganze 1woche gedauert. da wird zu euch nach hause ein bief kommen.


----------



## KA-Biker (1. Dezember 2008)

hopfer nochmal die frage, hast du meine zweite mail jetzt  bekommen? Ich machs jetzt auf diesem weg, weils nix bringt wenn ich dir noch ne mail schreibe und du sie dann wieder nicht siehst....

Patrick


----------



## Cortezsi (1. Dezember 2008)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> bei mir hat das ganze 1woche gedauert. da wird zu euch nach hause ein bief kommen.



Das war wohl für ein 2008er-Modell?
Ab diese Jahr soll es aber keine Brife mehr geben, sondern nur noch Mail.


----------



## Groudon (1. Dezember 2008)

Besitzt denn das Nerve XC 9.0 LTD eine Fox 32 Talas mit 140/120/100mm Federweg??? Die anderen XC-Modelle haben nur die F120 RLC ... 

Und wieso bekamen nur die Modelle 9.0 LTD, 9.0 SL und 9.0 die Fox Gabel mit Steckachse? -.- Grade das wunderschöne rote XC 8.0 hat nur die Schnellspannerversion. x(


----------



## mstaab_canyon (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

das XC 9.0 LTD hat auch eine F120RLC, das ist noch ein Fehler auf der Homepage - amit SChnellspannachse, weil ich bei diesem absolutem Leichtbike noch Gewicht sparen wollte.

Steckachse bei den XC Modellen erst im teureren Bereich, da diese einen deutlichen Aufpreis sowohl bei der Gabel als auch bei den Laufrädern bedeutet.

VG,

Michael


----------



## Groudon (1. Dezember 2008)

ah - ok ^^

dennoch ist das Nerve XC 8.0 das wohl schönste Bike in der 2009er Palette von Canyon neben dem Nerve AM 9.0 und dem Torque ES 9.0 LTD !

Sind wirklich sehr coole Bikes geworden. 


Wird es denn noch Detailfotos der Bikes geben? So wie es auf der "Eurobike-2008-Miniseite" war? Ich fand die Pics sehr schön und man konnte sich noch einen besseren Eindruch verschaffen vom Bike.


----------



## schlickjump3r (1. Dezember 2008)

hab ich mich am Anfang vorguckt oder wurden die Preise jetzt wirklich bei dem ein oder anderen Bike noch oben bzw nach unten korigiert. Beim am 9.0 zb von 2699 auf 2799 naja. Aber das is wohl auch kein grund das bike net zu kaufen is sind auf jedenfall alles Top bikes dieses Jahr. Wobei ich sagen muss ich hab fast 2 Jahre auf eine Nerve am 9 gespart und gewartet nur leider sagen es mir dieses jahr dann doch nicht mehr so 100% zu von der Aussattung her. Und von style irgendwie steh ich net so auf weisse Felgen war letzten Jahr schon mein prob das mir die weisen Felgen am schwarzen nerve net gefallen haben nuja. Jetzt wirds wohl doch ne anderes Bike und obwohl ich eigentlich die ganze zeit auf n Canyon scharf weil ich vom Dierektvertrieb eigentlich überzeugt bin. NA mal gucken will mir ja eh noch n HT nächstes Jahrlegen da wirds dann evlt n grand canyon cf.

wie dem auch sein ich werd dem Canyon Forum trotzdem treu bleiben und es aufmerksam mitverfolgen wenn auch gleich ich mich bei einen anderen dieses jahr für die nächste saison umschaun werde.


----------



## admax (1. Dezember 2008)

tatsächlich, das Nerve AM 9.0 kostet jetzt 2799. Hab mich aber eh schon gewundert, warum es nur 2699 kosten sollte. Hab mir das 9.0 HS bestellt und da war der Aufpreis von 450 EUR schon happig. 350 EUR ist dann aber imho in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (1. Dezember 2008)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Das war wohl für ein 2008er-Modell?
> Ab diese Jahr soll es aber keine Brife mehr geben, sondern nur noch Mail.



Woher stammt denn die Info? Haben eben mal in die FAQ geschaut und da steht:
Wenn Sie uns die Bestellung übermittelt haben, bekommen Sie innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen per Post eine schriftliche Bestellbestätigung mit dem voraussichtlichen Montagetermin zugeschickt.


----------



## admax (1. Dezember 2008)

abwarten und Tee trinken. Ich tippe auf Email. Kann man hier auch wetten?


----------



## knuspi (1. Dezember 2008)

admax schrieb:


> abwarten und Tee trinken. Ich tippe auf Email. Kann man hier auch wetten?



Wetten wäre sicher lustig 

Eine E-Mail wäre mir persönlich auch lieber. Verstehe sowieso nicht, warum früher immer Briefe verschickt wurden. Ist ja eigentlich nicht mehr zeitgemäß ....


----------



## erkan1984 (1. Dezember 2008)

kann man eigentlich die bilder irgendwie von der seite "runterladen" letztes jahr ging das noch...
schade, das es das geile blau nur bei dem HS Modell gibt...
Strahl aber gerade deshalb nochmal extra exklusivität aus..
obwohl das grün beim Am 7.o auch nicht schlecht aussieht, nur mit weissen anbauteilen recht "unpraktisch" und schwarze komponenten sind bestimmt weniger "schick"
wenigsten provoziert canyon nicht wie z.b. cube eine grausames farbgemixe....


----------



## Cortezsi (1. Dezember 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Woher stammt denn die Info? Haben eben mal in die FAQ geschaut und da steht:
> Wenn Sie uns die Bestellung übermittelt haben, bekommen Sie innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen per Post eine schriftliche Bestellbestätigung mit dem voraussichtlichen Montagetermin zugeschickt.



Wurde so vor ein paar Tagen hier im Forum geschrieben.
Bin aber grad zu faul es rauszusuchen.
Mail macht auch irgendwie mehr Sinn, obwohl nicht rechtsgültig wie ein Fax oder Brief.


----------



## schlickjump3r (1. Dezember 2008)

@erkan1984 stimmt das blaue AM HS 9 schaut schon ratten scharf aus irgendwie, leider fehlt mir persönlich der letzte kick am nerve 9 es is zwar auch sehr gutes bike mit guten componenten auch zu nem fäiren Kurs jedoch machts bei mir persönlich klickt der Wow effekt fehlt den hab ich nur beim 09" Torque ltd  und beim Cube stereo X0 in winter/black und da ich kein bomber aller torque brauch wirds wohl das cube Ich werd zwar etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen aber naja in der Preislage geh ich keine Kompromisse ein.. So schautz.

cheers < schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset84 (1. Dezember 2008)

MäxFäx schrieb:


> hey leute,
> ich hab da ma ein anliegen:
> 
> ich habe mir am freitag morgen als die neue page online ging ein nerve am 6.0 bestellt.
> ...



Ich habe meins auch Freitags bestellt. Außer der automatischen E-mail, welche jeder bekommt, habe ich auch noch nichts genaueres erhalten....


----------



## knuspi (1. Dezember 2008)

Bin ja gespannt wann die ersten ihre Auftragsbestätigung erhalten. Ich habe auch gleich Freitag nachmittag bestellt und nur die autom. E-Mail erhalten.
Vor allem die Lieferzeiten find ich sehr krass. Während das von mit bestellte XC 6.0 in KW06 geliefert werden soll (laut Lieferzeitanfrage auf der Homepage), soll das XC W6.0 meiner Freundin erst in KW24 geliefert werden. Fast ein halbes Jahr Lieferzeit wäre schon eine Frechheit ...


----------



## corallus (1. Dezember 2008)

Solange die noch weiter so wacker die Preise erhöhen, wird wohl keiner eine definitive
Bestätigung erhalten. Tolle Taktik, erst die Page mit den Preisen aufschalten und dann
je nach Bestellungsandrang die Bikes noch ein wenig verteuern..


----------



## lukabe (1. Dezember 2008)

Ham die die Preise nochmals erhöht? Das sind doch noch die gleichen wie beim Relaunch der Website, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. Dezember 2008)

da sind wohl 2 falsche preise beim relaunch drin gewesen... diese wurden jetzt korrigiert...


----------



## corallus (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich ziehe meine Behauptung wegen der Taktik zurück.

Das Torque 8.0 war auf der Page für 2199.- zu haben. Nun ist es 2299.-. Aber so stand es schon im downloadbaren Katalog. War also (neben weiteren) ein Fehler auf der Page.

EDIT: Mettwurst82 war schneller..


----------



## admax (1. Dezember 2008)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> @erkan1984 stimmt das blaue AM HS 9 schaut schon ratten scharf aus irgendwie, leider fehlt mir persönlich der letzte kick am nerve 9 es is zwar auch sehr gutes bike mit guten componenten auch zu nem fäiren Kurs jedoch machts bei mir persönlich klickt der Wow effekt fehlt den hab ich nur beim 09" Torque ltd  und beim Cube stereo X0 in winter/black und da ich kein bomber aller torque brauch wirds wohl das cube Ich werd zwar etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen aber naja in der Preislage geh ich keine Kompromisse ein.. So schautz.
> 
> cheers < schlicki




das Stereo ist ein super Bike! Nur die Farbe der 09 Version ist ja wohl grauenhaft. Und schwarz wollt ich nicht. Jetzt wirds ein Nerve AM in saugeilblau.


----------



## krei (1. Dezember 2008)

ich denke, dass es keine Fehler bezüglich der Preise gab.
Ich vermute, dass in Foren wurde nur das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zu oft gelobt wurde und darauf hin wurden die Preise "korrigiert"
Ich glaube es einfach nicht, dass ein Händler der gerade nur ein paar Produkte anbietet sich so viele Fehler erlaubt.
Also entweder wurde manches neu kalkuliert oder ist das Verkaufsteam semiprofessionell.


----------



## lukrab (1. Dezember 2008)

krei schrieb:


> ich denke, dass es keine Fehler bezüglich der Preise gab.
> Ich vermute, dass in Foren wurde nur das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zu oft gelobt wurde und darauf hin wurden die Preise "korrigiert"
> Ich glaube es einfach nicht, dass ein Händler der gerade nur ein paar Produkte anbietet sich so viele Fehler erlaubt.
> Also entweder wurde manches neu kalkuliert oder ist das Verkaufsteam semiprofessionell.



Also ich würde niemanden beschuldigen bevor ich nicht eindeutige Beweise habe und die gibt es nicht.

mfg rayman


----------



## lukabe (1. Dezember 2008)

Wenn die Preise im Katalog schon so abgedruckt waren, war das auf der HP wohl nur ein Tippfehler/der Mitarbeiter hatte falsche Zahlen im Kopf.
Und Canyon zu unterstellen, die Preise einfach so noch nach den ersten Bestellungen nach oben zu korrigieren is ja wohl ziemlich frech wenn das ganze nicht Hand und Fuß hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krei (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich unterstelle keinem was und beschuldige auch keinen. Es waren nur reine Vermutungen (wie auch geschrieben)
Da meine Frau beruflich mit Erstellung von Produktkatalogen zu tun ich ich weiß dass alles mehrmals kontrolliert wird. Und gerade bei einer so geringen Anzahl von Produkten  sind solche Fehler unvorstellbar.


----------



## lukabe (1. Dezember 2008)

"Ich vermute, dass in Foren wurde nur das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zu oft gelobt wurde und darauf hin wurden die Preise "korrigiert" "
Ist das keine Unterstellung?
Kann ja durchaus sein, dass der Produktkatalog mehrmals kontrolliert wurde und somit die Preise(wie corallus schon gesagt hat) dort richtig waren, der Fehler lag ja auf der Website.
Wenn da jetzt nicht/oder nur schnuddelig kontrolliert wurde, schleichen sich eben so Fehler ein. Sollte trotzdem nicht sein.


----------



## krei (1. Dezember 2008)

So oder so die Bikes sind gut die Preise jetzt etwas weniger gut und die Schuld für diese Panne liegt bei Canyon.

Ich beabsichtige am Anfang 2009 mir ein Torqe FR7  (bis vor wenigen Stunden dachte ich noch an FR8)
Ich denke , dass es für einen Anfänger reicht.


----------



## lukabe (1. Dezember 2008)

Find die Bikes auch geil 
Dann sind wir uns ja einig


----------



## corallus (1. Dezember 2008)

Tja so Vermutungen rutschen einem schnell mal raus. Sie sind jedoch unhübsch (genauso unhübsch
wie so Fehler von Canyon). Ich glaube "krei" und Canyon sind nun wieder auf 1:1. Also lasst es gut sein..

EDIT: Ah, ich bin wie immer ein zu langsamer Schreiberling..


----------



## Deleted 125853 (1. Dezember 2008)

Servus krei,

ich stehe jetzt auch vor der Entscheidung ob FR7 oder FR8. Ist der Preisunterschied von nunmehr 500 Euro im Verhältnis zu den Austattungsunterschieden gerechtfertigt? Eventuell kann einer der erfahrenen Forenmitglieder das mal bewerten.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## tom23" (1. Dezember 2008)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Servus krei,
> 
> ich stehe jetzt auch vor der Entscheidung ob FR7 oder FR8. Ist der Preisunterschied von nunmehr 500 Euro im Verhältnis zu den Austattungsunterschieden gerechtfertigt? Eventuell kann einer der erfahrenen Forenmitglieder das mal bewerten.
> 
> ...



funktionell keine Ahnung, rein preislich von den Komponenten (aftermarket) her gesehen lohnt es schon. vergleich doch mal die Einzelpreise. Im Kopf hat das keiner, das muss jeder nachschlagen, ich hab es überschlagen und die Rechnung geht auf. Der Preis Deines bestellten bikes is auf jeden Fall heiss.

Edit: hast du es in LILA bestellt?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (2. Dezember 2008)

Sorry tom23", war gestern zu spät. Nein, ich habe das schwarze genommen. Das hat aber neben der Farbgebung einen praktischen Grund. Eloxal kann sich nicht vom Grundmaterial lösen, da es ja quasi oxidiertes Material ist. Beim Lack hängt die Haftung wiederum von vielen Faktoren ab, die nicht so leicht zu beherschen sind. Und Rahmen mit Lackabplatzern finde ich nicht schön .

Ausserdem ist schwarz cool !

Markus


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Dezember 2008)

und lila schwul  eigentlich wollte ich ja was anderes als schwarz... aber mit dem lila konnte ich mich nicht anfreunden. hab's auch in schwarz bestellt. die weißen akzente bringen ja wenigstens etwas abwechslung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (2. Dezember 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> und lila schwul  eigentlich wollte ich ja was anderes als schwarz... aber mit dem lila konnte ich mich nicht anfreunden. hab's auch in schwarz bestellt. die weißen akzente bringen ja wenigstens etwas abwechslung...



"lila = schwul" => Engstirniges, kleingeistiges Klischee.
Lila kann man auch mit anderem assoziieren, z.B. mit "Purple Haze" usw.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Dezember 2008)

junge, siehst du den smiley dahinter? hat sich halt grad auf den spruch meines vorredners gereimt... mein fall ist es eben nicht.


----------



## Cortezsi (2. Dezember 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> junge, siehst du den smiley dahinter? hat sich halt grad auf den spruch meines vorredners gereimt... mein fall ist es eben nicht.


Ja den Smiley habe ich gesehen, es bleibt aber trotzdem kleingeistig.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Dezember 2008)

wenn man es ernst mein, vielleicht. vielleicht aber auch nicht. man zieht ja auch weiblichen säuglingen lieber rosa als blau an... wie kleingeistig... 
nimm nicht alles so ernst!


----------



## Cortezsi (2. Dezember 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wenn man es ernst mein, vielleicht. vielleicht aber auch nicht. man zieht ja auch weiblichen säuglingen lieber rosa als blau an... wie kleingeistig...


Wer ist "man"...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Dezember 2008)

"man" ist ein unpersönliches pronomen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dise (2. Dezember 2008)

krei schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle keinem was und beschuldige auch keinen. Es waren nur reine Vermutungen (wie auch geschrieben)
> Da meine Frau beruflich mit Erstellung von Produktkatalogen zu tun ich ich weiß dass alles mehrmals kontrolliert wird. Und gerade bei einer so geringen Anzahl von Produkten  sind solche Fehler unvorstellbar.



Anscheinend hast Du den 2008er Canyon Katalog nicht per Post bestellt... dort ist nämlich eine ganze DIN A4 Seite dabei, die sämtliche Druckfehler im Katalog berichtigt


----------



## Cortezsi (2. Dezember 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> "man" ist ein unpersönliches pronomen.


Welches von Dir mit viel Persönlichkeit gefüllt wird.
BTW: Ich fragte "Wer" und nicht "Was".


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Dezember 2008)

es wird mit der persönlichkeit gefüllt, die du vielleicht in mir sehen willst. was hast du eigentlich für ein problem? hast du schlecht geschlafen?


----------



## Cortezsi (2. Dezember 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> es wird mit der persönlichkeit gefüllt, die du vielleicht in mir sehen willst. was hast du eigentlich für ein problem? hast du schlecht geschlafen?


Drollig
Mehr wollt ich gar nicht wissen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Dezember 2008)

prima... dann kannst du mich ja jetzt in eine deiner schublade stecken und diesen thread wieder für's on topic freigeben... ich danke dir!


----------



## lukrab (2. Dezember 2008)

Ihr müsst euch doch nicht wegen sowas streiten. Freut euch einfach auf die neuen Bikes .

mfg lukrab


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Dezember 2008)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> "lila = schwul" => Engstirniges, kleingeistiges Klischee.
> Lila kann man auch mit anderem assoziieren, z.B. mit "Purple Haze" usw.



Purple Haze !! Ja, nee is klar  

Gruss
chris


----------



## krei (2. Dezember 2008)

dise schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast Du den 2008er Canyon Katalog nicht per Post bestellt... dort ist nämlich eine ganze DIN A4 Seite dabei, die sämtliche Druckfehler im Katalog berichtigt



Den Katalog habe ich bestellt aber noch nicht bekommen 
Wenn da auch viele Fehler vorhanden sind dann kann ich leider nur sagen,
dass der diesjährige Auftritt von Canyon eine große Katastrophe ist.

Schade,aber davon geht die Welt nicht runter


----------



## Fryrish (2. Dezember 2008)

man muß wohl feststellen, dass bei canyon auch nur menschen arbeiten. ist wohl in unserer automatisierten welt schon fast ne zumutung für manche hier.


----------



## T.V. (2. Dezember 2008)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Sorry tom23", war gestern zu spät. Nein, ich habe das schwarze genommen.......
> 
> Markus



Was gibt Canyon denn als Liefertermin für das FR an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (2. Dezember 2008)

sach mal, wenn ihr Euch jetzt schon so anpatzt, wie soll das denn enden, wenn ihr auf eure Bikes warten müsst?

hier muss mal was de-eskalatorisches passieren.

Und überhaupt, was ist denn überhaupt schlimm, wenn eine Farbe schwul ist? Diese Bikes sind doch auch nur Menschen.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Dezember 2008)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Servus krei,
> 
> ich stehe jetzt auch vor der Entscheidung ob FR7 oder FR8. Ist der Preisunterschied von nunmehr 500 Euro im Verhältnis zu den Austattungsunterschieden gerechtfertigt? Eventuell kann einer der erfahrenen Forenmitglieder das mal bewerten.
> 
> ...



In 2008 stand ich auch vor dieser Frage (die Bikes sind jetzt ja nicht gross anders) und habe wegen dem Evolver (und der Preissenkung auf 1999) dann schliesslich das FR8 genommen. Der Evolver ist schon ein super Teil - aber wenn du den nicht richtig einstellst, wirst du nicht glücklich. 
Dies Jahr ist die Entscheidung zwischen der Top-Gabel Van36 und der absenkbaren Domain sicher auch wichtig. Die Sun Felgen sind leicht und für Bikepark unterdimensioniert; vermute stark dass die Deetraks da besser sind, da Mavic immer brutal hart ist und die auch 32mm breit sind.
Naja und wenn man dann Fan von Deep Purple ist (übrigens hats bei Kona schon lang diese lila-weiss Kombi am Stinky und keiner sagt da schwul zu.......schwul ist ja mittlerweile echt zum Modewort für alles was nicht mattschwarz ist verkommen) .


----------



## Langley (2. Dezember 2008)

Ihr Jungs seid machmal echt lustig: Also muss jeder richtige Mann bei der Tour de France (oder Giro usw. ) moeglichst erfolglos sein, weil er sonst ja Gefahr läuft das Rosa Trikot angezogen zu bekommen....und folglich danach sofort...



Langley


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Dezember 2008)

also noch mal...

dingensbums schrieb "schwarz ist cool..."

also, was reimt sich so schön auf cool? genau! schwul! und es passt noch super ins klischee. und nur aus diesem grund habe ich diese ironisch gemeinte exkursion gewagt. aber scheinbar passt das hier nicht jedem. ich wüsste mal gerne, ob gewisse personen in ihrem freundeskreis oder am stammtisch genauso moralisch reagieren wie hier...


----------



## Jogi (2. Dezember 2008)

Langley schrieb:


> Ihr Jungs seid machmal echt lustig: Also muss jeder richtige Mann bei der Tour de France (oder Giro usw. ) moeglichst erfolglos sein, weil er sonst ja Gefahr läuft das Rosa Trikot angezogen zu bekommen....und folglich danach sofort...
> 
> 
> 
> Langley



[klugscheiß]
Der Führende bei der TdF kriegt ein Gelbes Leibchen, Rosa gibts Beim Giro!
[/klugscheiß]


----------



## Langley (2. Dezember 2008)

Jogi schrieb:


> [klugscheiß]
> Der Führende bei der TdF kriegt ein Gelbes Leibchen, Rosa gibts Beim Giro!
> [/klugscheiß]



Und der Mountainbiker unter den TdFlern ein weisses mit roten Tupfen....

Na....


----------



## slayer-mountain (2. Dezember 2008)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Purple Haze !! Ja, nee is klar
> 
> Gruss
> chris



hab mir das selbe gedacht

@Cortezsi: gib Purple Haze mal bei Google Bilder ein


----------



## Cortezsi (2. Dezember 2008)

slayer-mountain schrieb:


> hab mir das selbe gedacht
> 
> @Cortezsi: gib Purple Haze mal bei Google Bilder ein



Danke für den Tip, hab ich grad gemacht.
Nunja, also recht homosexuell, wie es mancher hier gern reininterpretieren möchte, schaut das alles nicht aus.
Wenigstens ein Bild mit Hendrix, die anderen Pflanzenbilder schauen aber seiner Haartracht zumindest sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Dezember 2008)

kalick

da steht auch was zu lila


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (2. Dezember 2008)

Meine Freundin hat heute die Bestellbestätigung für ihr XC 6.0W bekommen. Der nette Mitarbeiter am Telefon hat nur leider die falsche Farbe notiert 
Aber jedenfalls hat sich das mit der E-Mailbestätigung bewahrheitet 
Jetzt muss nur noch mein Bike bestätigt werden. Ich warte .........


----------



## curious (2. Dezember 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ich warte .........


Bis KW24, Juni 2009 ? Willst Du wirlklich so lange warten ?


----------



## knuspi (2. Dezember 2008)

curious schrieb:


> Bis KW24, Juni 2009 ? Willst Du wirlklich so lange warten ?



Meins wird laut Homepage für KW06 bestätigt. Das meiner Freundin wird erst so spät bestätigt. Aber sie will warten weil es ihr Traumbike ist  Vielleicht ändert sich das Lieferdatum ja auch noch ...


----------



## corallus (2. Dezember 2008)

Wie ist das nun mit dem Optitune? Vor ein paar Monaten
gabs hier Stunk, dass man nicht automatisch die richtige
Feder für sein Körpergewicht geliefert bekommt.

Staabi oder sonst ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter hat hier dann geschrieben, 
dass diese Unklarheit im 2009 nicht mehr vorkommen wird. Doch wenn
ich mich auf der Seite umschaue.. Finde keine Hinweise.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (2. Dezember 2008)

corallus schrieb:


> Wie ist das nun mit dem Optitune? Vor ein paar Monaten
> gabs hier Stunk, dass man nicht automatisch die richtige
> Feder für sein Körpergewicht geliefert bekommt.



Wie meinst du das? War das nicht immer "automatisch gegen Vergütung"?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (2. Dezember 2008)

Servus Gemeinde,

hat eigentlich jetzt schon irgend jemand außer knuspi (-s Freundin) die Bestätigung für seine Bestellung bekommen? Ich werde langsam etwas ungeduldig, zumal der nette MA am Telefon gesagt hat, dass die Mail im Laufe des Tages abgeschickt werden soll (das war Freitag!).

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (2. Dezember 2008)

Was ich sehr löblich finde ist, dass Canyon auf Testberichte reagiert und die Bikeabstimmung daraufhin ändert.
Mein Beispiel ist das Canyon Stitched.
In der FREERIDE über die Dirtbikes vom 3/08 wurde geschrieben, dass ein breiterer Lenker, kürzerer Vorbau 
und ein richtiger Dirtsattel dran muß, um ganz oben mitzuspielen (hat übrigens 9 von 10 Punkten erreicht)
Nun ja, das 2009er Stitched weißt genau diese Modifikation auf, was von der Redaktion kritisiert wurde.
Ich finde das richtig gut, dass Canyon auf solche Ergebnisse reagieren und die Bikes (im Allgemeinen) besser auf 
die Biker, sprich uns, abstimmt 
Verdammt. Muß wohl doch mit Sparen anfangen. Hauptsache die Pike hat nur das vorrübergehende Kälteproblem und ist nicht Schrott...
Tschaka


----------



## Hesse77 (2. Dezember 2008)

Am WE einige Bike Shops besucht, weitere Bilder der Canyon Modelle gesichtet, nachdem die Seite nun auch bei mir richtig dargestellt und beschlossen mir die Räder doch noch mal live anzusehen bevor ich endgültig einen Entschluss fasse. Koblenz ist ja nicht wirklich weit entfernt und live Eindrücke sagen eben doch mehr als 1000 Bilder.


----------



## stollenstecher (2. Dezember 2008)

Bezüglich Fehler bei Preisen

Vielen scheint nicht aufgefallen zu sein, dass im Sparbuchkatalog auch einige "Fehler" drin waren. Und zwar in beide Richtungen...

So kam mancher zu einem wirklich guten Schnäppchen, oder hat drauf gezahlt 

stollenstecher 
(... der jetzt ein "Schnäppchen" fährt)


----------



## corallus (2. Dezember 2008)

> Wie meinst du das? War das nicht immer "automatisch gegen Vergütung"?


Öhm, ich dachte, das musste man separat angeben. Wäre natürlich gut, wenn das automatisch gemacht wird.
Tja, wenn nichts steht, wird es wohl so sein. Also letzten Freitag sah ich nichts von Optitune bei der Bestellung.
Aber halb so wichtig..


----------



## Sunset84 (2. Dezember 2008)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Servus Gemeinde,
> 
> hat eigentlich jetzt schon irgend jemand außer knuspi (-s Freundin) die Bestätigung für seine Bestellung bekommen? Ich werde langsam etwas ungeduldig, zumal der nette MA am Telefon gesagt hat, dass die Mail im Laufe des Tages abgeschickt werden soll (das war Freitag!).
> 
> ...




Ich habe leider auch noch nichts bekommen........ Und ich hatte auch am Freitag bestellt. Ich warte jetzt halt mal noch ein paar Tage ab..


----------



## vodoolein (2. Dezember 2008)

ihr redet über die bestätigungsmail?

die war bei mir ca. 5 mins nach bestellung im posteingang


----------



## lukrab (2. Dezember 2008)

vodoolein schrieb:


> ihr redet über die bestätigungsmail?
> 
> die war bei mir ca. 5 mins nach bestellung im posteingang



Nein, die hat jeder bekommen. Man bekommt noch eine zweite, ein paar Tage später. Hab meine auch noch nicht bekommne.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Rokkshox (2. Dezember 2008)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Ich finde das richtig gut, dass Canyon auf solche Ergebnisse reagieren und die Bikes (im Allgemeinen) besser auf
> die Biker, sprich uns, abstimmt


Hmm, mal sehen ob das auch für die Größe der Bremsscheiben beim "Nerve XC" gilt,
denn bei einem L-/XL-Rahmen wäre 203/185 angemessen.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## Deleted 125853 (3. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt hat sich die Ausstattung tatsächlich beim FR8 geändert auf der Homepage! Siehe Schaltwerk. Die Unterschiede zwischen FR7 und FR8 sind die Laufräder, Gabel, Dämpfer und die Bremsen. Wobei sich nach meinen Recherchen scheinbar nur bei den Dämpfungskomponenten ein Preisunterschied abzeichnet

Bremsen:
FR8: Formula Mega K 200/200 *ca. 400 Euro*
FR7: Avid Elixier R 203/203 *ca. 400 Euro*

Laufräder:
FR8: Mavik Deetrax *ca. 450 Euro*
FR7: Sun Ringle (Demon/ EQ 29) *ca. 450 Euro*

Gabel:
FR8: FOX 36 VAN RC2 *ca. 1000 Euro*
FR7: RockShox Domain U- Turn *ca. 460 Euro*

Dämpfer:
FR8: Answer Evolver ISX6 *ca. ?? Euro*
FR7: DHX 4 coil *ca. ?? Euro*

Sind die Unterschiede der verbauten Komponenten den Mehrpreis von 500 Euro wert? Wie ist die Qualität/ Haltbarkeit der eingesetzten Produkte im Vergleich? Kann jemand die (gängigen Straßen-) Preise ergänzen/ korrigieren?

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ob eine 203mm Scheibe bei einem Tourenbike angemessen ist hängt weniger von der Rahmengröße als vielmehr vom Einsatzprofil und dem Fahrergewicht ab. Wenn jemand wie ich eher kompakt gebaut ist (88kg bei 1,78m, Radgröße M) dann braucht er für die Alpen eventuell größere Scheiben, je nach Bremse. Im Mittelgebirge, wo der Grossteil unserer Kunden und auch wir Canyon-Entwickler hauptsächlich fahren, reicht auch bei meinem Körpergewicht (was ja eigentlich eher bei größeren Fahrern mit Rahmengröße L oder XL anzutreffen ist  ) eine 185er Scheibe am Vorderrad. Grössere Scheiben haben nicht nur Vorteile, sie sind natürlich schwerer und neigen eher zu Geräuschentwicklung (Klingeln, Schleifen, Quietschen). Das war der Grund für mich bei den Tourenbikes serienmäßig auf eine 185/160 Kombi zu setzen, im Gegensatz zu 140mm All Mountains die häufiger in den Alpen gefahren werden.

VG,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. Dezember 2008)

ich denke aber das hängt auch von der fahrweise und dem persönlichen geschmack ab. ich bekomme die oro k24 mit 200er scheiben auf dem koblenzer fpfad, den du ja sicher kennst, so weit, dass ich gegen ende schon nen leistungsverlust merke. ich wiege mit zeugs so 75 kg. man könnte jetzt sagen, ich könne nicht bremsen, aber ich glaub schon, dass ich das einigermaßen gut kann


----------



## Harzbrocken (3. Dezember 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Habe gerade die "Mountainbike" erhalten. Da steht unter anderem noch drin: "Neue Rohrsätze, Schmiedeteile und -lager, eine Postmount-Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau, ein konisches Steuerrohr und innenverlegte Züge".
> Die Rahmen sollen eine komplette Neukonstruktion sein mit "Anti-Squat-Kinematik", die Reaktionen des Hinterbaus auf den Kettenzug vermeiden soll.
> Bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt. Anfang nächsten Jahres kommt mir auf jeden fall ein XC in den Keller



Anti-Squat-Kinematik? Ist das ein verbesserter VPP (Virtual  Pivot Point)? Interessiert mich wahnsinnig, weil ich so über 1600 CHF einspare und mir kein Specialized Epic Marathon zulegen muss, d.h. 1600 CHF mehr für 1kg mehr ohne Hörnchen versteht sich.
Das Lux hat ja in Sachen Effizienz 2008 nicht so überzeugt, bis auf den geringen Pedalrückschlag wirklich miserable Werte...


----------



## hopfer (3. Dezember 2008)

Bremsen:
FR8: Formula Mega K 200/200 *ca. 350 Euro*
FR7: Avid Elixier R 203/203 *ca. 200 Euro*

Laufräder:
FR8: Mavik Deetrax *ca. 450 Euro*
FR7: Sun Ringle (Demon/ EQ 29) *ca. 350 Euro*

Gabel:
FR8: FOX 36 VAN RC2 *ca. 900 Euro*
FR7: RockShox Domain U- Turn *ca. 400 Euro*

Dämpfer:
FR8: Answer Evolver ISX6 *ca. 400 Euro*
FR7: DHX 4 coil *ca. 350 Euro*


So oder so ähnlich sind die Preise meines Wissens nach.

LG hopfer


----------



## Rokkshox (3. Dezember 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ob eine 203mm Scheibe bei einem Tourenbike angemessen ist hÃ¤ngt weniger von der RahmengrÃ¶Ãe
> als vielmehr vom Einsatzprofil und dem Fahrergewicht ab. Wenn jemand wie ich eher kompakt gebaut ist (88kg bei 1,78m,
> ...


Auf der neuen Canyon-HP steht in der Beschreibung des "*Nerve XC*" aber folgendes:



> *Ein Allrounder neu aufgelegt*
> 
> Sie mÃ¶chten sich *keine* Gedanken um Ihr Fahrrad machen. Einen Federweg fÃ¼r alle FÃ¤lle haben.
> Lieber Ihre Touren genieÃen, als sich um das richtige Setup zu kÃ¼mmern.
> ...


Bin ich der Einzige der das jetzt widersprÃ¼chlich findet? 

Ich behaupte mal, daÃ ein grÃ¶Ãerer Rahmen meist auch ein hÃ¶heres KÃ¶rpergewicht bedingt
- Ausnahmen bestÃ¤tigen die Regel.

Wenn ein etwas schwerer Fahrer euren Versprechungen glaubt und das "Nerve XC" tatsÃ¤chlich 
fÃ¼r AlpenÃ¼berquerungen nutzt, dann kann er mit einer unterdimensionierten Bremsanlage 
bei lÃ¤ngeren Abfahrten durchaus in Grenzsituationen kommen ...

Ansonsten empfehle ich auch mal die neue Bike 12/08 in der Scheibenbremsen im alpinen Umfeld getestet wurden.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## T!ll (3. Dezember 2008)

Machst du dir auch immer so viele Gedanken um dein Rad, bevor du ne Tour fährst??

Was wäre wenn und wenn doch nicht oder vielleicht...


----------



## Rokkshox (3. Dezember 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Machst du dir auch immer so viele Gedanken um dein Rad, bevor du ne Tour fährst??
> 
> Was wäre wenn und wenn doch nicht oder vielleicht...


Nein, wenn das Setup stimmt, aber lieber sich vor dem Kauf Gedanken machen als danach. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (3. Dezember 2008)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> Wenn ein etwas schwerer Fahrer euren Versprechungen glaubt und das "Nerve XC" tatsächlich
> für Alpenüberquerungen nutzt, dann kann er mit einer unterdimensionierten Bremsanlage
> bei längeren Abfahrten durchaus in Grenzsituationen kommen...



Ein Laie von Autofahrer kann seine Bremsen wenn er Alpe d'Huez runter fährt auch verbraten wenn er sich falsch verhält.

Ich würde empfehlen: anhalten, Fingerchen schütteln, Schluck Schorle und Banane rein und schon geht die Bremse wieder


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Dezember 2008)

Mein Gott...ich hab auch lieber 200/200 an meinen XL Bikes. Klingelt/scheppert halt - aber dafür bremst es IMMER.

Da kauft man sich halt bei Bikecomponents Adapter und Scheibe fürn paar Euros und vertickt die 180er weiter und dann hats vielleicht 20 Euro mehr gekostet.


----------



## canny_8.0 (3. Dezember 2008)

wer bremst verliert....

hab bei meinem auch nachgerüstet... bei 98 kg hatten die "kleinen" scheiben bergab immer mächtig was zu tun....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (3. Dezember 2008)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> Auf der neuen Canyon-HP steht in der Beschreibung des "*Nerve XC*" aber folgendes:
> 
> Bin ich der Einzige der das jetzt widersprüchlich findet?
> 
> ...



Hi Canyon und Co.! Also irgendwie war die neue HP nicht so wirklich austrainiert vorm Start, oder..??Preis-, Austattungsänderungen etc. naja..

Und für die 160er hinten wird euch Bike+Co in den Tests eine mitgeben.M.E zurecht, weil für diese Radkategorie(AlpX) + die Möglichkeiten, die Eure Bikes einfach hergeben, eine kleine Scheibe hinten antiquiert ist. Das ist auch keine konsequente Modellpolitik! Schade, ggf ändert Ihr es ja noch. Ein XC mit 185/185 aufwärts wäre fast perfekt!


----------



## Deleted 125853 (3. Dezember 2008)

Servus hopfer,

danke für die Preiskorrektur . Von daher ist der Mehrpreis in jedem Fall gerechtfertigt. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass bei den gewählten Komponenten eine Abhängigkeit zwischen Preis und Leistung gegeben ist werde ich in jedem Fall bei dem FR8 bleiben .

Ich hoffe nur die Bestellung wird auch bald bestätigt . Bis jetzt ist immer noch keine zweite Mail eingegangen. Wie ist dazu der Status der anderen Besteller?

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. Dezember 2008)

ist der ersten mail steht bei mir, dass ich eine bestätigung per post bekomme, hab ich noch nicht... ist mir bisher aber auch völlig wuppe, weil die schon noch kommen wird. ob heute, morgen oder in 2 wochen ist mir schnuppe. so schnell war es letztes jahr auch nicht ausverkauft.


----------



## Fryrish (3. Dezember 2008)

dasLasso schrieb:


> Hi Canyon und Co.! Also irgendwie war die neue HP nicht so wirklich austrainiert vorm Start, oder..??Preis-, Austattungsänderungen etc. naja..
> 
> Und für die 160er hinten wird euch Bike+Co in den Tests eine mitgeben.M.E zurecht, weil für diese Radkategorie(AlpX) + die Möglichkeiten, die Eure Bikes einfach hergeben, eine kleine Scheibe hinten antiquiert ist. Das ist auch keine konsequente Modellpolitik! Schade, ggf ändert Ihr es ja noch. Ein XC mit 185/185 aufwärts wäre fast perfekt!



185/185  ist wohl auch net besser als 185/160. hinten reicht ja wohl ne nummer kleiner. und nur weil bike&co was bemängeln, muß es noch lang net schlecht sein. ich kann eh net verstehen, wieso sich die hersteller so sehr von den magazinen beeinflußen. ich meine zb riser-lenker, riesen bremsen, unsinnig breite reifen, bockschwere laufräder, etc. dann kommen leute wie du hier, und meinen das müßte so sein, weils in irgend einer bravo so stand.


----------



## Terrier (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab mir am Samstag en Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 in bronze bestellt.
Vorraussichtlich soll ich das Bike am 9 März abholen können. Gestern hab ich per Email noch ne Bestellbestätigung bekommen wo nochma das Lieferdatum und Preis drinsteht.


----------



## knuspi (3. Dezember 2008)

Terrier schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir am Samstag en Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 in bronze bestellt.
> Vorraussichtlich soll ich das Bike am 9 März abholen können. Gestern hab ich per Email noch ne Bestellbestätigung bekommen wo nochma das Lieferdatum und Preis drinsteht.



Schickes bike 
Wie hast du bestellt? Telefon/Homepage/E-Mail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrier (3. Dezember 2008)

danke....ich war bei CAnyon im laden gewesen...dann hab ichs mir bestellt...da hab ich dann direkt ne REchnung bekommen bzw ne BEstellbestätigung die kam dann gestern noch mal per Email


----------



## dasLasso (4. Dezember 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> 185/185  ist wohl auch net besser als 185/160. hinten reicht ja wohl ne nummer kleiner. und nur weil bike&co was bemängeln, muß es noch lang net schlecht sein. ich kann eh net verstehen, wieso sich die hersteller so sehr von den magazinen beeinflußen. ich meine zb riser-lenker, riesen bremsen, unsinnig breite reifen, bockschwere laufräder, etc. dann kommen leute wie du hier, und meinen das müßte so sein, weils in irgend einer bravo so stand.



interessanter beitrag!! erzähl weiter


----------



## Assfight (4. Dezember 2008)

Terrier schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir am Samstag en Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 in bronze bestellt.
> Vorraussichtlich soll ich das Bike am 9 März abholen können. Gestern hab ich per Email noch ne Bestellbestätigung bekommen wo nochma das Lieferdatum und Preis drinsteht.


Das war der Grund wieso ich mir kein Canyon geholt habe, lange Lieferzeit.


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Dezember 2008)

was ist wenn die gabel noch eben ein klein wenig spiel hat....so iss es jetzt bei mir und ich weiss nicht warum
ich hab den lenker ganz normal draufgesetzt und festgeschraubt...was hab ich falsch gemacht?spiel ist minimal aber so kann man nicht fahren. wenn man vorne bremst ..also wenn man steht und dann och vorne bzw nach oben und unten bewegt merkt man und hört man das wie gabel nicht ganz fest sitz...???


----------



## Groudon (4. Dezember 2008)

Sagt mal, wieso ist bitte am Grand Canyon CF 9.0 SL ein Shimano XTR Shadow-Schaltwerk angebracht, welches ein schwarzes X besitzt und kein silbernes X? Sind das die neuen 2009er Schaltwerke???


----------



## Terrier (4. Dezember 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wieso ist bitte am Grand Canyon CF 9.0 SL ein Shimano XTR Shadow-Schaltwerk angebracht, welches ein schwarzes X besitzt und kein silbernes X? Sind das die neuen 2009er Schaltwerke???



ich würde mal sagen das dass auf dem foto nur so aus sieht. Das ist das selbe XTR shadow wie z.b am nerve am 9.0 verbaut ist, so sehe ich das jetzt auf dem foto.


----------



## knuspi (4. Dezember 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wieso ist bitte am Grand Canyon CF 9.0 SL ein Shimano XTR Shadow-Schaltwerk angebracht, welches ein schwarzes X besitzt und kein silbernes X? Sind das die neuen 2009er Schaltwerke???



Das Schaltwerk wurde mit diesem praktischen Werkzeug veredelt


----------



## Terrier (4. Dezember 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Schickes bike
> Wie hast du bestellt? Telefon/Homepage/E-Mail?



Wie hast du denn bestellt?...kommt deins auch erst im märz?


----------



## knuspi (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe meines direkt am Freitag (Verkaufsstart) über die Homepage bestellt. Habe aber noch keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen. Laut Info auf der Homepage ist die Auslieferung in KW06. Damit wäre ich auch ganz zufrieden. Vorher fahre ich bei dem Wetter sowieso nicht.


----------



## Terrier (4. Dezember 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ich habe meines direkt am Freitag (Verkaufsstart) über die Homepage bestellt. Habe aber noch keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen. Laut Info auf der Homepage ist die Auslieferung in KW06. Damit wäre ich auch ganz zufrieden. Vorher fahre ich bei dem Wetter sowieso nicht.



KW06 hört sich ja gut an ...mir wurde gesagt das die Parts erst im februar da sind und dann gegen ende februar auch der rahmen dasein würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (4. Dezember 2008)

Wieso haben eigentlich fast alle Nerve XCs Schwalbe-Reifen und nur das 5.0 sowie das 9.0 SL Continental-Reifen?  Wenn ich mir ein 5.0 bestellen wollen würde, hätte ich auch lieber Schwalbe-Reifen drauf.


----------



## thomasbee (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich liebäugle sehr mit dem XC 9.0 SL, würde aber gerne mal von Euch wissen, was Alternativen wären, allerdings wäre der Preis 3000 Euro wirklich meine Obergrenze. Ich hatte vorher ein ES9, das war mir zu schwer (ca 13 KG) und da ich in den Alpen eher nur leichte Trails fahre, würden mir 120mm reichen und ich habs lieber ein wenig leichter. 10.75 KG ist schon ein Wort.

Und eine weitere Frage hätte ich noch: Ist das Bike in Weiss deutlich anfälliger gegen Steinschlag etc., und schwarz anodisiert deutlich robuster? Ich hab noch nie ein farbig lackiertes Canyon gesehen, kenne nur schwarz.

Vielen Dank

Thomas


----------



## agnes (5. Dezember 2008)

ob weiß oder schwarz, die farben sind ansich recht haltbar. ausser die schriftzeichen. da diese nur drauf geklebt sind. wra mal anders.

alternative wäre ein lux 8.0. hat zwar 100mm aber wenn du nicht zu schwer sein solltes, dürfte es reichen. sonst würd emir von canyon nicht mehr einfallen. von cube vielleicht noch das sting.


----------



## Groudon (5. Dezember 2008)

aber sind die Schriftzüge nicht AUF der Pulverschicht und UNTER dem Klarlack? Also dürften die sich ja nicht ohne weiteres abtrennen lassen


----------



## Sunset84 (5. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen. 

Nachdem jetzt schon eine Woche seit meiner Bestellung vergangen ist und ich immer noch keine zweite Bestätigungsmail bzw. eine schriftliche Nachricht oder sonst irgendwas für mein bestelltes XC 7.0 bekommen habe, dachte ich mir ich rufe jetzt einfach mal bei Canyon an. 

& jetzt kommt der Hammer:

"Es tut uns schrecklich leid, aber wir haben von Ihnen keine Bestellung erhalten." 

Sie wollen diesen Vorgang jetzt prüfen und sich im laufe des Tages bei mir melden..... 

Vielleicht sollten alle die bis jetzt auch noch keine zweite Benachrichtigung erhalten haben mal bei Canyon anrufen und nachfragen, ob die Bestellung überhaupt generiert worden ist !!!!


----------



## krei (5. Dezember 2008)

Pleiten, Pech und Pannen


----------



## rarofu66 (5. Dezember 2008)

Typisch Versenderbüchse.

Sparen ist Dummheit und den Kampf gegen die Dummheit kann man nicht gewinnen. Kauf Dir was von Scott, Cube, Rocky Mountain oder am besten von Specialized.



Sunset84 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen.
> 
> Nachdem jetzt schon eine Woche seit meiner Bestellung vergangen ist und ich immer noch keine zweite Bestätigungsmail bzw. eine schriftliche Nachricht oder sonst irgendwas für mein bestelltes XC 7.0 bekommen habe, dachte ich mir ich rufe jetzt einfach mal bei Canyon an.
> 
> ...


----------



## agnes (5. Dezember 2008)

wieos am besten speci? die haben so probleme mit den lagern.


----------



## knuspi (5. Dezember 2008)

rarofu66 schrieb:


> Typisch Versenderbüchse.
> 
> Sparen ist Dummheit und den Kampf gegen die Dummheit kann man nicht gewinnen. Kauf Dir was von Scott, Cube, Rocky Mountain oder am besten von Specialized.


 
Warum sind Leute wie du im Canyon-Forum unterwegs? Wen willst du bekehren? Werd doch glücklich mit deinem (NichtCanyon)Bike. Aber lass die Leute in Ruhe, die ein Bike dieser Marke haben wollen!

Zum Thema: Wir wir alle wissen wurde das neue EMR bei Canyon eingeführt. Da kann sowas schon mal passieren. Ein Anruf, ob alles in Ordnung gegangen ist, kann trotzdem nicht schaden. Habe selbst schon angerufen, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Mit meiner Bestellung ist alles in Ordnung. Habe nur wegen dem großen Ansturm noch keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canny_8.0 (5. Dezember 2008)

rarofu66 schrieb:


> Typisch Versenderbüchse.
> 
> Sparen ist Dummheit und den Kampf gegen die Dummheit kann man nicht gewinnen. Kauf Dir was von Scott, Cube, Rocky Mountain oder am besten von Specialized.


----------



## Cortezsi (5. Dezember 2008)

rarofu66 schrieb:


> Typisch Versenderbüchse.
> 
> Sparen ist Dummheit und den Kampf gegen die Dummheit kann man nicht gewinnen. Kauf Dir was von Scott, Cube, Rocky Mountain oder am besten von Specialized.



Prima, daß Du da bist.
Ich bin am überlgen mir ein Hardtail Grand Canyon AL 9.0 zu kaufen.
Liste mir doch bitte die Alternativen der von Dir erwähnten Firmen auf, damit ich keinen Fehler mache.
Und es soll sich auch ca. in dem Preisrahmen abspielen.
Das ist eine ernstgemeinte Frage, nur zur Sicherheit.


----------



## agnes (5. Dezember 2008)

cube vom preis her. geh zum hÃ¤ndler und frag ihn nach einem guten preis. da ist meistens 200â¬ drin. und dann kommt man auf canyon preise.


----------



## Cortezsi (5. Dezember 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> cube vom preis her. geh zum händler und frag ihn nach einem guten preis. da ist meistens 200 drin. und dann kommt man auf canyon preise.



Dann komme ich auch nicht auf die Canyon-Preise.

Beispiel:
Vor 3 Wochen, ein 2008er Cube Reaction K24.
Der Händler wollte 1500 dafür (schon runtergehandelt), m. E. nicht diskutabel.
Realistisch wären max. 1200.


----------



## agnes (5. Dezember 2008)

sag mal das grand canyon kostet doch 1750â¬. also verstehe ich dich jetzt nicht genau.


----------



## Langley (5. Dezember 2008)

Das GC 9.0 AL SL gewinnt doch eh jeden Vergleich schon allein durch die X0 Gripshifter. Wer sowas mal hatte fährt nix anderes mehr.

Ich glaube nicht das irgendwer was aehnlich ausgestattetes fuer 2K anzubieten schafft.

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (5. Dezember 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> cube vom preis her. geh zum händler und frag ihn nach einem guten preis. da ist *meistens* 200 drin. und dann kommt man auf canyon preise.



Oder bei Canyon bestellen. Bei den meisten klappt es *meistens*!

Da sind wir uns doch einig, oder agnes?


----------



## agnes (5. Dezember 2008)

stevens^^

@canianer er wollte eine alternative^^ aber egal...man sollte halt nur ein nwieg selber schrauben können. sonst wird ein versender egal ob canyon oder sonst wer recht teuer.


----------



## Cortezsi (5. Dezember 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> sag mal das grand canyon kostet doch 1750. also verstehe ich dich jetzt nicht genau.



Hmm, jetzt verstehe ich Dich nicht.
Das Angebot für das 2008er Cube für 1500 ist für mich indiskutabel.
Das hat nichts mit den 1750 zu tun. Ich sehe da keine logische Verbindung.


----------



## agnes (5. Dezember 2008)

naja ich habe es nicht verstanden wie man sich Ã¼ber 1500â¬ aufregen kann wo das canyon 250 mehr kostet. und von der austattung gleichwertig ist.

dieses stevens gab es mal vor wochen fÃ¼r 1800â¬ 
http://www.cycle-klein.de/CartArticle.asp?frmOpgID=97&frmIDOffer=2113222179


----------



## Cortezsi (5. Dezember 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> naja ich habe es nicht verstanden wie man sich über 1500 aufregen kann wo das canyon 250 mehr kostet. und von der austattung gleichwertig ist.


Gleichwertig? Das meinst Du jetzt nicht im Ernst?



agnes schrieb:


> dieses stevens gab es mal vor wochen für 1800
> http://www.cycle-klein.de/CartArticle.asp?frmOpgID=97&frmIDOffer=2113222179



Danke, aber Carbon scheidet grundsätzlich aus, ist mir zu unsicher.
Dafür wurde an den Komponenten gespart.
Und richtig leicht ist es mit seinen 10,3 kg auch nicht.
Das geht selbst mit Alu besser.

Aber trotzdem Danke für den Tip!


----------



## agnes (5. Dezember 2008)

viel ist an dem cube nicht anders als beim canyon. aber egal. da gehen die meinungen auseinander.

das stevens finde ch echt gut gelungen. aber wo soll da bitte an den komponenten gespart sein?


----------



## Cortezsi (5. Dezember 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> viel ist an dem cube nicht anders als beim canyon. aber egal. da gehen die meinungen auseinander.
> 
> das stevens finde ch echt gut gelungen. aber wo soll da bitte an den komponenten gespart sein?



Na im Prinzip fast überall, schon allein die Gabel.


----------



## MäxFäx (5. Dezember 2008)

Sunset84 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen.
> 
> Nachdem jetzt schon eine Woche seit meiner Bestellung vergangen ist und ich immer noch keine zweite Bestätigungsmail bzw. eine schriftliche Nachricht oder sonst irgendwas für mein bestelltes XC 7.0 bekommen habe, dachte ich mir ich rufe jetzt einfach mal bei Canyon an.
> 
> ...



bei mir haben die genau das selbe geasgt.........:-(
sie meinte das neue system wäre dran schuld und sie würden mich demnächst anrufen.......
langsam hab ich`s satt


----------



## chaz (5. Dezember 2008)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Na im Prinzip fast überall, schon allein die Gabel.



Nur mal aus reiner Neugier: Was gibt es an dem Fuchs auszusetzen?


----------



## Sunset84 (5. Dezember 2008)

MäxFäx schrieb:


> bei mir haben die genau das selbe geasgt.........:-(
> sie meinte das neue system wäre dran schuld und sie würden mich demnächst anrufen.......
> langsam hab ich`s satt




Haben Sie dann wenigstens angerufen???? Wenn ja was ist dabei rausgekommen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gelsentrooper (5. Dezember 2008)

willkommen im Club. Nir ist soeben das Gleiche passiert. Habe letzten Freitag Morgen online bestellt und die zweite, also offizielle AB noch nicht erhalten. Aufgrund meiner Vorredner habe ich gerade bei Canyon angerufen, wo man keine Bestellung gefunden hat. Ich soll nun auch zurück gerufen werden. Na dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Dezember 2008)

antwort auf meine nachfrage per mail:



> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.
> 
> Aufgrund der Umstellung unseres Systems und die Verlinkung des Webshops an das
> System müssen alle eingehenden Aufträge in der ersten Zeit händisch überprüft
> ...


----------



## Sunset84 (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe nun soeben den Rückruf eines Canyon Mitarbeiters bekommen. Meine Bestellung ist aufgetaucht!!!! Jetzt ist alles BESTENS. Die *Canyon-Bestellbestätigung* ist da. 

An Alle die diese noch nicht erhalten habe:

Mir wurde jetzt auch nochmal von Seiten Canyon bestätigt, dass alle Bestellungen eingegangen seien und es unter Umständen eben sein kann, dass die Bestätigung etwas länger dauert (Neukundenanlage, Überprüfung der Daten usw...). Es sind aber angeblich alle Bestellungen im System hinterlegt.

An dieser Stelle: 

Vielen Dank Canyon & der *Service ist spitze*!!!!!!!


----------



## MäxFäx (5. Dezember 2008)

Sunset84 schrieb:


> Ich habe nun soeben den Rückruf eines Canyon Mitarbeiters bekommen. Meine Bestellung ist aufgetaucht!!!! Jetzt ist alles BESTENS. Die *Canyon-Bestellbestätigung* ist da.
> 
> An Alle die diese noch nicht erhalten habe:
> 
> ...



jaaaaaaaa meine bestätigung ist um 18:15 eingetroffen!!!!!
mir fällt gerade ein riesen stein vom herzen!!!!
jetzt brauche ich mir keine gedanken mehr zu machen..........;-)
CANYON: ich liebe dich (euch) xD hahaha
canyon nerve am 6.0: am 23.februar bist du endlich MEINS!!!!!


----------



## knuspi (5. Dezember 2008)

Ihr habt es gut  Ich warte noch auf meine Bestätigung. Mit meiner Bestellung ist aber alles in Ordnung. Hoffentlich tut sich im Lauf der nächsten Woche was.


----------



## Groudon (5. Dezember 2008)

Hy Leute,
stehe grade zw. dem Konflikt Nerve XC 8.0 oder GC AL 9.0 ... sind ja immerhin 250â¬ Preisunterschied und ich denke, dass ich nicht UNBEDINGT ein Fully brÃ¤uchte. Zu was wÃ¼rdet ihr mir raten (ErfahrungsgemÃ¤Ã)?

GruÃ


----------



## T!ll (5. Dezember 2008)

Kommt drauf an, was du mit dem Rad machen willst, und vor allem, wie es mit deiner Fahrtechnik aussieht.

Suchst du komfort und willst auch mal in etwas technischeres Gelände, nimm das XC. Ist dir das Gewicht wichtiger, du kannst sehr gut fahren und der Komfort zählt nicht allzu sehr, nimm das GC.
Aber kommt halt drauf an, wie du das Rad einsetzen willst.
Das MR wäre doch auch eine Alternative, oder?

Gruß Till


----------



## MäxFäx (5. Dezember 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> Hy Leute,
> stehe grade zw. dem Konflikt Nerve XC 8.0 oder GC AL 9.0 ... sind ja immerhin 250 Preisunterschied und ich denke, dass ich nicht UNBEDINGT ein Fully bräuchte. Zu was würdet ihr mir raten (Erfahrungsgemäß)?
> 
> Gruß



ich weiß ja nicht was,wo oder wie du fährst...???
aber für das geld würde ich mir auf jeden fall ein fully holen.
hast du dir mal das nerve angeguckt?
oder ist das keine option für dich?


----------



## chezjaques (5. Dezember 2008)

Schrauben - Hier im Forum wird öfters der Ratschlag gegeben, wenn man nicht schrauben könnte sollte man sich kein MTB von Canyon kaufen sondern vom Händler. Das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Falls mir zb. der Umwerfer abbricht oder ich neue Ritzel oder Kettenblätter brauche wird der Monteur mir diese beim Canyon Rad für den selben Preis einbauen als bei einem bei ihm gekauften "Scott" Rad. Klar ist es gut wenn man Schaltung, Federgabel und Bremsen selber einstellen kann. Mein jetziges Specialised wird auch von einem Radhändler gewartet bei dem ich es nicht gekauft habe - man wechselt ja auch mal den Wohnort. Oder muss man wirklich mehr können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset84 (5. Dezember 2008)

MäxFäx schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaa meine bestätigung ist um 18:15 eingetroffen!!!!!
> mir fällt gerade ein riesen stein vom herzen!!!!
> jetzt brauche ich mir keine gedanken mehr zu machen..........;-)
> CANYON: ich liebe dich (euch) xD hahaha
> canyon nerve am 6.0: am 23.februar bist du endlich MEINS!!!!!




Cool, freut mich für dich.


----------



## MäxFäx (5. Dezember 2008)

Sunset84 schrieb:


> Cool, freut mich für dich.



hehe
dankeschön...
wann soll denn deins kommen?


----------



## Gelsentrooper (5. Dezember 2008)

Meine Bestätigung fürs Nerve AM ist auch gekommen. Liefertermin ist der 09- März...


----------



## MäxFäx (5. Dezember 2008)

Gelsentrooper schrieb:


> Meine Bestätigung fürs Nerve AM ist auch gekommen. Liefertermin ist der 09- März...



welches denn?
7.0?
8.0?
9.0?


----------



## Gelsentrooper (5. Dezember 2008)

7.0, acid green, xl


----------



## Sunset84 (5. Dezember 2008)

MäxFäx schrieb:


> hehe
> dankeschön...
> wann soll denn deins kommen?




Ich muss noch bis zum 16.03.2009 warten....  Naja ist halt so. Aber wenn ich es dann erst mal hab, ist mir das glaub ziemlich egal wie lange ich warten musste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrier (6. Dezember 2008)

Zu den Lieferterminen weiß ich von Canyon das das wohl auch von der Farbe abhängig ist....das weiße Nerve AM soll wohl erst ab APRIL kommen...gut das ichs mir in bronze bestellt hab ...da muss ich "nur" bis zum März warten


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich kaufe mein Nerve XC auch in schwarz, obwohl ich erst ein weißes wollte. Aber KW 6 zu KW 15 spricht eindeutig für das schwarze.
Und das sieht auch spitze aus!


----------



## Terrier (6. Dezember 2008)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mein Nerve XC auch in schwarz, obwohl ich erst ein weißes wollte. Aber KW 6 zu KW 15 spricht eindeutig für das schwarze.
> Und das sieht auch spitze aus!



schwarz fand ich auch jetz beim Nerve AM nicht schlecht...aber mein HT is auch schwarz da wollt ich ma was farbigeres
und als mir der verkäufer gesagt hat das das in weiß ers im april kommt habs ichs mir in bronze bestellt  und das sieht auch nit schlecht aus


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (6. Dezember 2008)

Du meinst sicher kupfer, oder? Bronze sehe ich nämlich da nicht.


----------



## MäxFäx (6. Dezember 2008)

guden tach.

ich hab mir das nerve 6.0 in schwarz geholt (bestellt).
und jetzt hab ich die ma angeschrieben ob die mir weiße griffe und nen weißen sattel dran machen können....
meint ihr die machen sowas???
schön wärs ja.......


----------



## knuspi (6. Dezember 2008)

MäxFäx schrieb:


> guden tach.
> 
> ich hab mir das nerve 6.0 in schwarz geholt (bestellt).
> und jetzt hab ich die ma angeschrieben ob die mir weiße griffe und nen weißen sattel dran machen können....
> ...



Leider machen die sowas nicht.


----------



## Terrier (6. Dezember 2008)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher kupfer, oder? Bronze sehe ich nämlich da nicht.



ja genau ich meinte kupfer 

ich hatte den verkäufer auch mal gefragt ob man sich das son bisschen von den farben her aussuchen kann z.b. schwarzer rahmen und dann weiße gabel dranmachen statt schwarzer...aber sowas machen die nicht weil die sonst die bikes nicht so günstig verkaufen könnten...wenn da sich jeder die farben zusammenstellen würde haben die nachher teile in anderen farben übrig die eigentlich für ein anderes bike verwendet werden sollten...d.h. zum bsp das die für das in Kupfer dann keine weiße gabel mehr hätten sondern nur noch ne schwarze...das selbe auch mit griffen oder sattel


----------



## rarofu66 (6. Dezember 2008)

Geh zu Specialized und hol Dir den Stumpjumper, den gibts mit schwarzem Rahmen und weisser Gabel. Dann hast Du auch nicht so eine lieblose Versender Büchse. Ich habe ein Stumpjumper 2008 Pro in schwarz und könnte stundenlang im Keller sitzen und es bewundern, es wird immer hübscher. An ein Canyon kannst Du dranbauen was Du willst, nach ein paar Wochen findest Du es immer beschiessener.




Terrier schrieb:


> ja genau ich meinte kupfer
> 
> ich hatte den verkäufer auch mal gefragt ob man sich das son bisschen von den farben her aussuchen kann z.b. schwarzer rahmen und dann weiße gabel dranmachen statt schwarzer...aber sowas machen die nicht weil die sonst die bikes nicht so günstig verkaufen könnten...wenn da sich jeder die farben zusammenstellen würde haben die nachher teile in anderen farben übrig die eigentlich für ein anderes bike verwendet werden sollten...d.h. zum bsp das die für das in Kupfer dann keine weiße gabel mehr hätten sondern nur noch ne schwarze...das selbe auch mit griffen oder sattel


----------



## axxis (6. Dezember 2008)

Überaus interessant.


----------



## thomasbee (6. Dezember 2008)

rarofu66 schrieb:


> An ein Canyon kannst Du dranbauen was Du willst, nach ein paar Wochen findest Du es immer beschiessener.



Wenn ich mir die Shimano-LX-artige-Spezial-Kurbel anschaue, die Specialized an sein 3500 Euro Stumpjumper Expert Carbon dranschaubt, dann kann ich nur in den Keller gehen und kotzen. 

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (7. Dezember 2008)

ey leute,
nur weil Canyon ein versender ist und den teuren HÃ¤ndler auslÃ¤sst und sich den namen nicht mit 1000â¬ aufschlag bezahlen lÃ¤sst, sind sie 100pro keine schlechte marke - die GC-Modelle sind sicher konkurrenzfÃ¤hig und auch die Nerve- sowie die Torque-Reihe soll nicht schlecht sein

wieso sollte also dein Specialized nso viel besser sein - nur weil es DEIN Traumbike ist, muss es nicht DAS beste CC-Bike sein

---------------------------------------------------------

ich persÃ¶hnlich Favourisiere fÃ¼r mich das Torque ES 9.0, das Nerve AM 9.0, das GC AL 9.0 und das Nerve XC 8.0 ... zwischen denen musssch mich wohl entscheiden xD


----------



## axxis (7. Dezember 2008)

Who cares? Nur wieder jemand, der das Internet benutzt um seine Komplexe zu kompensieren. Schenkt ihm keine Aufmerksamkeit, sonst fühlt er sich tatsächlich noch beachtet.

Gießt kein Unkraut.


----------



## Terrier (7. Dezember 2008)

find ich auch! soll er doch ins Specialized Herstellerforum gehn


----------



## Antilles (7. Dezember 2008)

also ich hab jetzt seid 4 monaten ein canyon als hintergrund bild...
da könnt ich auch stundenlang nur den hintergrund bewundern^^ das bleibt trotzdem ein geiles bike!


----------



## Terrier (7. Dezember 2008)

Antilles schrieb:


> also ich hab jetzt seid 4 monaten ein canyon als hintergrund bild...
> da könnt ich auch stundenlang nur den hintergrund bewundern^^ das bleibt trotzdem ein geiles bike!



 kenn ich ... mein "bestelltes" Canyon hab ich auch als hintergrund...Canyon bikes sind einfach geil


----------



## lukrab (7. Dezember 2008)

Hab grad die Bestätigungsmail bekommen.
Sieht auch alles ganz gut aus, nur das ich einen M Rahmen anstatt eines L Rahmens bestellt hab , jetzt muss ich da schon wieder anrufen. Und schon wieder gibt es eine Differenz zwischen der Summe auf der ersten und der zweiten Bestätigunsmail . Also ich hab ja eine große Geduld, aber langsam werd ich auch sauer. Ich glaub ich werde mir mein MTB Ende Februar persönlich bei Canyon in Koblenz abholen, bevor ich dann doch ein L Rahmen bekomme.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (7. Dezember 2008)

Terrier schrieb:


> kenn ich ... mein "bestelltes" Canyon hab ich auch als hintergrund...Canyon bikes sind einfach geil



Dito! 

Für alle, die ein schwarzes XC 6.0 bestellt haben:


----------



## knuspi (7. Dezember 2008)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Dito!
> 
> Für alle, die ein schwarzes XC 6.0 bestellt haben:



Danke


----------



## hornet900 (7. Dezember 2008)

lukrab schrieb:


> Hab grad die Bestätigungsmail bekommen.
> Sieht auch alles ganz gut aus, nur das ich einen M Rahmen anstatt eines L Rahmens bestellt hab , jetzt muss ich da schon wieder anrufen. Und schon wieder gibt es eine Differenz zwischen der Summe auf der ersten und der zweiten Bestätigunsmail . Also ich hab ja eine große Geduld, aber langsam werd ich auch sauer. Ich glaub ich werde mir mein MTB Ende Februar persönlich bei Canyon in Koblenz abholen, bevor ich dann doch ein L Rahmen bekomme.
> 
> mfg lukrab




Habe so eben meine Bestätigungsmail erhalten. Aber was muß ich zu meinem Entsetzen feststellen, daß mein AM 9 plötzlich 100 teurer geworden ist.
Wem ist es so ähnlich ergangen? Wie reagiert ihr darauf?
Also ich werde jetzt schon langsam richtig sauer, weil dies nicht das erste mal war!!

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (7. Dezember 2008)

100,- teurer als zu dem Zeitpunkt, als du das Bike bestellt hast? Da würde ich auf den günstigeren Preis bestehen. Der steht dir auch zu!


----------



## Terrier (7. Dezember 2008)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> 100,- teurer als zu dem Zeitpunkt, als du das Bike bestellt hast? Da wÃ¼rde ich auf den gÃ¼nstigeren Preis bestehen. Der steht dir auch zu!



als ich mein AM 9 bestellt hab war der preis noch bei 2699 euro aber in der bestÃ¤tigungsmail auch immer noch 2699...obwohl es ja auf der internet seite fÃ¼r 2799 euro steht...der verkÃ¤ufer hatte auch erst im pc 2799 eingetragen und dann hab ich ihn drauf hingewisen das auf der internetseite das bike nur 2699 euro kostet ... dann hat er mit einem kollegen gesprochen und 2699 euro eingetragen...und ein paar tage danach also als ichs bestellt hatte war der preis auf einmal um 100 euro gestiegen (auf der internetseite)...aber wie gesagt war in der bestÃ¤tigungsmail der alte preis noch drin (2699â¬)


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (7. Dezember 2008)

Dann wirst du auch nur 2.699,- zahlen müssen.


----------



## lukabe (7. Dezember 2008)

...obwohl 2799,- auch im Katalog steht... Glück gehabt


----------



## Terrier (7. Dezember 2008)

freak511 schrieb:


> ...obwohl 2799,- auch im Katalog steht... Glück gehabt



ich denke auch nicht das die dann noch 100 euro mehr von uns haben wollen..obwohls canyon rein rechtlich gesehn sagen kann das das ein druckfehler oder deresgleichen war und dann 100 euro mehr verlangt...hast du dir auch das AM 9.0 gekauft?


----------



## lukabe (7. Dezember 2008)

Könnten sie, denke aber nicht dass das der Fall sein wird. 
Ein AM 9.0? Hätte ich wohl gerne... hab aber als Schüler lange nicht das Geld dazu... Außer jemand spendiert mir eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrier (7. Dezember 2008)

freak511 schrieb:


> Könnten sie, denke aber nicht dass das der Fall sein wird.
> Ein AM 9.0? Hätte ich wohl gerne... hab aber als Schüler lange nicht das Geld dazu... Außer jemand spendiert mir eins



ich denke auch nicht das die das machen..bin auf jeden fall mal gespannt wenn ichs im märz abhole...aber auch wenn ich 100  mehr bezahlen muss hauptsache ich bekomm mein bike


----------



## lukabe (7. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man s Geld hat...  viel Spaß damit 
Ich fahr weiter mein aufgerüstetes ehemals-gammel-Hardtail...
Aber zum 18. gibt's vorraussichtlich n Canyon von Mammi und Pappi


----------



## Fryrish (7. Dezember 2008)

wie siehts eigentlich bei den neuen modellen mit dem dämpfer aufpumpen aus. bei den letzten modellen ist man da ja net wirklich gut hingekommen. weiß da jemand bescheid?


----------



## Terrier (7. Dezember 2008)

hab auch lang dafür sparen müssen ...bin azubi un hab mir das canyon hier quasi anstelle von nem auto gekauft  weil ich eins von den 2 autos von meinen eltern mitbenutzen darf ... sons wär en AM 9.0 ehr nit drin gewesen


----------



## Canyon-Paul (7. Dezember 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich bei den neuen modellen mit dem dämpfer aufpumpen aus. bei den letzten modellen ist man da ja net wirklich gut hingekommen. weiß da jemand bescheid?



Das war bei den vorletzten. Mein 2008er Nerve AM hat das Ventil nach vorne. Die werden es mit Sicherheit auch so beibehalten.


----------



## Terrier (7. Dezember 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich bei den neuen modellen mit dem dämpfer aufpumpen aus. bei den letzten modellen ist man da ja net wirklich gut hingekommen. weiß da jemand bescheid?



meinst du ob dir die bei Canyon die Federelemente auf dein gewicht einstellen?


----------



## Groudon (7. Dezember 2008)

dafür hatten sie letztes Jahr einen extra service angeboten ... aber momentan ist er auf der HP noch nicht zu finden

Könntet ihr mir 3 Walpaper vom Canyon Torque ES 9.0, dem Nerve AM 9.0 und dem nerve XC 8.0 in 1600x1200 machen? Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich die so hochaufgelöst bekomme ... bei mir sind die nur niedrig aufgelöst und beim maximieren aufm Screen wirds hässelig.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (7. Dezember 2008)

Das ist viel Arbeit, ich habe für das XC 6.0 über eine halbe Stunde gebraucht. Du musst ca. 13 Screenshots machen, indem du auf der Homepage das Bike heranzoomst, und die dann alle wie ein Puzzle zusammenfügen.


----------



## Groudon (7. Dezember 2008)

achso

ok - dann mach ich das dann mal  danke


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (7. Dezember 2008)

Bin aufs Ergebnis gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrier (7. Dezember 2008)

so ich hab in Paint mal mein glück versucht un was vom Nerve AM 9.0 zusammengeflickt


----------



## Groudon (7. Dezember 2008)

So, dann hier mal mein hoffentlich im Laufe des Jahres besitzendes Bike: Canyo Nerve AM 8.0 in Monza Rot =)





Wer es in 1600x1200 haben will, kann mir ne PN schreiben.


----------



## agnes (7. Dezember 2008)

schönes rot.


----------



## lukrab (7. Dezember 2008)

So für alle die ein Nerve AM 6.0 in schwarz bestellt haben :





Wer es größer haben will einfach PM schreiben.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Cortezsi (8. Dezember 2008)

rarofu66 schrieb:


> Geh zu Specialized und hol Dir den Stumpjumper, den gibts mit schwarzem Rahmen und weisser Gabel. Dann hast Du auch nicht so eine lieblose Versender Büchse. Ich habe ein Stumpjumper 2008 Pro in schwarz und könnte stundenlang im Keller sitzen und es bewundern, es wird immer hübscher.



Ein Fahrrad, daß man im Keller bewundert.
Eigentlich sollte man meinen, daß man damit fahren sollte...


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2008)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Ein Fahrrad, daß man im Keller bewundert.
> Eigentlich sollte man meinen, daß man damit fahren sollte...


----------



## MäxFäx (8. Dezember 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> So, dann hier mal mein hoffentlich im Laufe des Jahres besitzendes Bike: Canyo Nerve AM 8.0 in Monza Rot =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



entweder ich kenne mich nich aus oder du hast en falsches bild reingestellt...
also ich sehe da eindeutig ein nerve xc.....


----------



## Jogi (8. Dezember 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> dafür hatten sie letztes Jahr einen extra service angeboten ... aber momentan ist er auf der HP noch nicht zu finden
> 
> Könntet ihr mir 3 Walpaper vom *Canyon Torque ES 9.0*, dem Nerve AM 9.0 und dem nerve XC 8.0 in 1600x1200 machen? Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich die so hochaufgelöst bekomme ... bei mir sind die nur niedrig aufgelöst und beim maximieren aufm Screen wirds hässelig.







24xx X 16xx Pix gegen PN


----------



## Assfight (8. Dezember 2008)

@Terrier, wie sieht die Lieferzeit für dein Am aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (8. Dezember 2008)

@MäxFäx

tut mir leid, hast recht xD ist das Nerve XC 8.0 =)


----------



## Terrier (8. Dezember 2008)

Assfight schrieb:


> @Terrier, wie sieht die Lieferzeit für dein Am aus?



vorraussichtliches lieferdatum ist der 9. März...hast du dir auch eins bestellt?


----------



## vodoolein (8. Dezember 2008)

bei mir ist der termin fürs AM ebenfalls der 9. märz veranschlagt

AM 7.0 acid green


----------



## Terrier (8. Dezember 2008)

vodoolein schrieb:


> bei mir ist der termin fürs AM ebenfalls der 9. märz veranschlagt
> 
> AM 7.0 acid green



ich hab en Am 9.0 in Kupfer bestellt....das liegt wohl an den farben wann die bikes rauskommen ... das weiße nerve AM soll erst im April kommen^^


----------



## Assfight (8. Dezember 2008)

Ne, aber ich wollts halt, aber da sie sehr spät rauskamen und die Lieferzeiten ja ziemlich lange sind, hab ich mir nen Stumpjumper geholt.


----------



## l.o.k.i (8. Dezember 2008)

Hab das Torque ES 9 weiß in groß (ca.2400*1400) also wenns jemand will PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (9. Dezember 2008)

Waere jemans so lieb und macht sich die Arbeit mit dem FRX 9 Ltd. ?

Ich knicks auch ganz artig....

Langley


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. Dezember 2008)

oder für das torque fr 8 in schwarz? langley macht dann auch 2 knickse...


----------



## Langley (9. Dezember 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> oder für das torque fr 8 in schwarz? langley macht dann auch 2 knickse...



Nene, dafür nicht, mag ne Doppelbrücke!



Langley


----------



## torisch (9. Dezember 2008)

Hab mich mal über nerve XC 6.0 in traffic-white gemacht. 



Hab heut auch meine 2. Mail erhalten (1.12. online bestellt), LT 06.04.09.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (9. Dezember 2008)

Da hast du dir aber nicht viel Mühe gegeben...


----------



## torisch (9. Dezember 2008)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Da hast du dir aber nicht viel Mühe gegeben...


sorry...


----------



## Groudon (9. Dezember 2008)

Langley schrieb:


> Waere jemans so lieb und macht sich die Arbeit mit dem FRX 9 Ltd. ?
> 
> Ich knicks auch ganz artig....
> 
> Langley



ok, lässt sich machen ^^


----------



## Langley (9. Dezember 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> ok, lässt sich machen ^^





Langley


----------



## Groudon (9. Dezember 2008)

so: da ist dein Torque FRX 9.0 LTD  wenn du es als 1600x1200 haben willst, schreib


----------



## hopfer (9. Dezember 2008)

Das ist ja hier wie Weihnachten. Darf sich der Thread Gründer auch was wünschen? wen ja dann Hätte ich gerne das Torue FR 9.0 in raw  in 1680x1050

LG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (9. Dezember 2008)

och leute xD darf ich bezahlt werden? xD neja, ich schau mal ^^

EDIT: Was meinste mit "raw"`?


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (9. Dezember 2008)

Raw ist ein Dateiformat, was nur bei Fotoaufnahmen Sinn macht, und nicht beim abspeichern irgendwelcher Website-Bildern.


----------



## Groudon (9. Dezember 2008)

ahja, aber ich glaube er meint die Farbe Raw Silver ^^ weil ich speicher die alle in jpg ab ... machs ja "nur" mit Paint


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (9. Dezember 2008)

Speicher lieber als PNG ab. So hast du keinen Qualitätsverlust, wenn du es mit Paint erstellst.


----------



## Groudon (9. Dezember 2008)

so dale: 




bitte schön  schreib mir ne PN, und du kannst das 1680x1050 haben  bin erstmal weg


----------



## Terrier (9. Dezember 2008)

hat vll zufällig einer schon en Wallpaper vom AM 9.0 in Kupfer?


----------



## corallus (9. Dezember 2008)

Torque FR 8.0 wurde ja auch noch gewünscht. Et voilà..


----------



## Blackwater Park (9. Dezember 2008)

das war ja ein ganz geschickter schachzug von canyon, jetzt sind die produktfotos so ne art fanprojekt


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (9. Dezember 2008)

So kann man gut seine Vorfreude steigern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (9. Dezember 2008)

hätten wir doch glatt nen neuen "Fred" aufmachen können:
Canyon 2009 - Fototapeten


----------



## Eisbäcker (9. Dezember 2008)

Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem Torque es und fr Rahmen? 
Ja ich weiß, wahrscheinlich wurde es auf den letzten 50 seiten schon besprochen, nehmt es mir nicht übel das ich nicht alle durchlese .
Laut dem Datenblatt ist das Sitzrohr vom fr ein bisschen länger. Ist das der einzige Unterschied oder gibt es noch weitere Verstärkungen? 
Oder wie kommt es zu den knapp 300g Gewichtsunterschied?


----------



## Groudon (9. Dezember 2008)

a) ist er ja für mehr Federweg ausgelegt (170mm hinten)

b) ist er schwerer

c) FR-Rahmenhat Steckachse, ES-Rahmen hat Schnellspanner


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. Dezember 2008)

mehr material und andere geo


----------



## Eisbäcker (9. Dezember 2008)

Wo soll denn dieses mehr an Material sein? abgesehen von den Ausfallenden?


----------



## Blackwater Park (9. Dezember 2008)

das FR hat z.b. ein vierkant-unterrohr, das ES ein rundes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. Dezember 2008)

dickere rohrsätze an extrem beanspruchten stellen.


----------



## hopfer (9. Dezember 2008)

ich meinte die Farbe raw und Danke für das Bild


----------



## right turn (9. Dezember 2008)

Hi....

Mich würde mal interessieren, was  Canyon mit dem Torque 2010 vor hat?
Die Konkurenz schläft ja bekanntlich nicht, und so wie`s aussieht werden die langhubigen (160mm Federweg und mehr) ja immer leichter.
Das Torque hinkt da mit seinem relativ hohen Rahmengewicht ziemlich hinterher...!
Wenn ich mir da die Jungs von Liteville oder Trek anschaue, gibt`s da sicher noch ein halbes Kilo zum einsparen.
Ich denke, daß Canyon nächstes Jahr ein komplett neues Torque (ES) anbieten wird.

Was glaubt Ihr?

Grüsse
Stephan


----------



## thomasbee (9. Dezember 2008)

right turn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir da die Jungs von Liteville oder Trek anschaue, gibt`s da sicher noch ein halbes Kilo zum einsparen.
> Stephan



Liteville, Liteville? Ach, Du meinst das 901, diesen Torque Nachbau? Woher kennst Du denn die Liteville Rahmengewichte? Auf der Website sind sie nicht zu finden, nur fürs 301.

.t


----------



## Fettkonserve (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mir dieses Bild vom Nerve XC 8 mal zusammengeschnippselt, vielleicht mag es ja auch der ein oder andere


----------



## renntiger (10. Dezember 2008)

Wieso schnippselt ihr die Bilder immer zusammen? Die Wallpaper gibts doch gleich bei einer Bestellbestätigung zum download. Mittlerweile müssten doch scho viele ein Bike bestellt haben, ich z.B. habe das AM 8.0 in schwarz anzubieten 2500x1900, gabs gratis zur Bestellung dazu. Liefertermin übrigens 9. März 2009.


----------



## Langley (10. Dezember 2008)

renntiger schrieb:


> Wieso schnippselt ihr die Bilder immer zusammen? Die Wallpaper gibts doch gleich bei einer Bestellbestätigung zum download. Mittlerweile müssten doch scho viele ein Bike bestellt haben, ich z.B. habe das AM 8.0 in schwarz anzubieten 2500x1900, gabs gratis zur Bestellung dazu. Liefertermin übrigens 9. März 2009.



Zum Zeitpunkt unserer Bestellung (28.11.) funktionierte der Link nicht.

Deshalb.

Added:Wenn Canyon die Bilder hat - warum rücken sie die dann nicht raus, nichtmal hier im Forum?

Langley


----------



## hands diamond (10. Dezember 2008)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Liteville, Liteville? Ach, Du meinst das 901, diesen Torque Nachbau? Woher kennst Du denn die Liteville Rahmengewichte? Auf der Website sind sie nicht zu finden, nur fürs 301.
> 
> .t



etwas versteckt:
http://www.liteville.de/v/22_100/liteville/pdf/rahmengroessen_901.pdf

und noch was zum Thema Gewicht von "Torque-Nachbauten" (2,8kg):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=366941


----------



## Lemmeob (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mir die Mühe fürs Nerve XC 5.0 gemacht: (Auflösung 1920x1200)


----------



## Groudon (10. Dezember 2008)

hey leute,
wisst ihr ob das Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 auch die Fox mit Steckachse hat? Im Datenblatt ist sie ja nicht mit den 15mm aufgeführt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (10. Dezember 2008)

Das 7.0 hat eine Steckachse

LG hopfer

und noch mal Danke fürs bild


----------



## Terrier (10. Dezember 2008)

renntiger schrieb:


> Wieso schnippselt ihr die Bilder immer zusammen? Die Wallpaper gibts doch gleich bei einer Bestellbestätigung zum download. Mittlerweile müssten doch scho viele ein Bike bestellt haben, ich z.B. habe das AM 8.0 in schwarz anzubieten 2500x1900, gabs gratis zur Bestellung dazu. Liefertermin übrigens 9. März 2009.



also bei mir ist da kein link in der Bestätigugnsmail


----------



## Groudon (10. Dezember 2008)

kann mir auch jemand sagen, wie die "Sun Ringlé EQ 27 SVD"-Felgen des AM 7.0 / Torque ES 7.0 so sind? Weil ich bisher gelesen habe, das Sun Ringlé bei vielen nicht so gut ankommt ...


----------



## 9mmBong (10. Dezember 2008)

Jop des würd mich au interessieren


----------



## thomasbee (10. Dezember 2008)

Mei,

das angegebene Liteville 901 Rahmengewicht in M ist 2990g. Liteville benutzt ehrlich gesagt nicht den vollen denkbaren Sprachumfang der deutschen Sprache um klar zum Ausdruck zu bringen, dass das angegebene Gewicht OHNE Dämpfer zu verstehen ist. Sie hätten zum Beispiel schreiben können: "Gewicht ohne Dämpfer".

Ergo wiegt das Liteville 901 in M 2990g und das Torque 3100g. Canyon ist also 3% oder 110 Gramm schwerer. Da würde ich einmal richtig furzen vorm Downhill und gut is. 

Ich bin mir aber sicher dass Liteville es wieder schafft zu behaupten, dass das 901 das einzige Bike auf der Welt ist, dass vom Marathon, Cross Country, All Mountain, Enduro bis Downhill aufgebaut werden kann, von 20mm Gabel bis 2000mm. Für mich ist es, was es ist: Ein Torque Nachbau.

.t


----------



## chrisseb (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi! 
Will mir jetzt wohl auch ein Canyon XC kaufen und wollte mal eure Meinung hören. Also ich habe an  das XC7.0 gedacht, da dort halt ne Fox verbaut und halt die Anbauteile wohl etwas besser sind. So meine Fargen sind nur, warum Canyon nicht die Fox Gabel mit dem Remote Lockout verbaut? Wäre doch viel besser oder nicht? Wisst ihr ob man den Hebel nachrüsten kann und wieviel das kostet? Die nächste Frage wäre, ob sich der Mehrpreis vom 6.0 zum 7.0 bzw. auch zum 8.0 lohnt oder ob das 6.0 völlig ausreicht? Ich meine da ist zumindest ein Remote lockout und die Gabel ist bis jetzt nicht schlecht getestet (Rock Shocks Reba). Und was sagt ihr zu den Bremsen? (bin 1.90 und wiege 95)  Könnte mir einer den unterschied zwischen der K18 und K24 nennen?!  Danke schonmal!


----------



## Groudon (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich war dann nochmal so frei: Canyon Torque ES 9.0 LTD in 1600x1200 auf Anfrage

*schwärm* mein Traum-Bike *schwärm*


----------



## T!ll (11. Dezember 2008)

chrisseb schrieb:


> Hi!
> Will mir jetzt wohl auch ein Canyon XC kaufen und wollte mal eure Meinung hören. Also ich habe an  das XC7.0 gedacht, da dort halt ne Fox verbaut und halt die Anbauteile wohl etwas besser sind. So meine Fargen sind nur, warum Canyon nicht die Fox Gabel mit dem Remote Lockout verbaut? Wäre doch viel besser oder nicht? Wisst ihr ob man den Hebel nachrüsten kann und wieviel das kostet? Die nächste Frage wäre, ob sich der Mehrpreis vom 6.0 zum 7.0 bzw. auch zum 8.0 lohnt oder ob das 6.0 völlig ausreicht? Ich meine da ist zumindest ein Remote lockout und die Gabel ist bis jetzt nicht schlecht getestet (Rock Shocks Reba). Und was sagt ihr zu den Bremsen? (bin 1.90 und wiege 95)  Könnte mir einer den unterschied zwischen der K18 und K24 nennen?!  Danke schonmal!



Also, zu den Bremsen: Die K18 und K24 unterscheiden sich nur im Bremshebel, bei der K24 kannst du den Druckpunkt verstellen, ist aber meines Erachtens nicht unbedingt wichtig. Die K18 bremst auch nicht schlechter als die K24.

Das Lockout an der Gabel wird wie ich finde überbewertet, ein Hebel an der Gabelkrone reicht mir persönlich aus (wie bei Fox).

Ich denke, das 6.0er reicht völlig aus, bei den teureren Modellen hast du nur ein paar edlere Komponenten dran, ich persönlich würde das 6.0 nehmen und evtl. ein paar Teile tauschen, hängt aber von dir ab, ob du am Rad was verändern willst oder was "fertiges" kaufen willst.
Die RockShox Gabel funktioniert kaum schlechter als die Fox, und ist nicht so wartungsintensiv. Allerdings finde ich die Dämpfung bei Fox besser - Geschmackssache.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 
Gruß T!ll


----------



## chrisseb (11. Dezember 2008)

@Till:Hey danke für die Antwort!
Hast mich aber auf ne neue Frage gebracht Was meinst du mit: Die Rockshocks ist weniger wartungsintensiv? Ich dachte immer Fox wäre besser/langlebiger, weil mir ein Verkäufer mal sagte, dass bei Fox viel aus Alu o.ä. im Inneren sei und bei anderen Herstellern dann eher Plastik oder so. Also lieber ne Rockshocks? Ich mein den Unterschied werde ich wohl  eh nicht so merken aber wenn ich dafür weniger Stress mit Rochshocks habe wäre das ja besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (11. Dezember 2008)

Naja Fox schreibt halt ein jährliches Wartungsintervall vr, d.h. rund 100 für Ölwechsel und Service, sonst geht die Garantie flöten.

Das heisst natürlich nicht, dass du dich unbedingt dran halten musst, die meisten pfeifen sowieso auf den Service 

Das meinte ich mit Wartungsintensiver 
Aber einen Grund der mich persönlich zum XC6 bewegen würde, ist dass die Gabel beim weißen Rahmen ebenfalls weiß ist, dann noch ein paar schöne Fulcrum Laufräder drauf und fertig wärs 

Gruß Till


----------



## renntiger (11. Dezember 2008)

Terrier schrieb:


> also bei mir ist da kein link in der Bestätigugnsmail



Ist ja auch nicht in der Bestätigungsmail, sondern war nur kurz online nach erfolgter Bestellung auf der Seite mit der Bestätigung in Link mit Großansicht.


----------



## Terrier (11. Dezember 2008)

achso...ich hab ja direkt in Koblenz bei Canyon mein bike bestellt...hat sich denn noch einer von euch das Nerve AM 9.0 in Kupfer bestellt?


----------



## -pfeife- (11. Dezember 2008)

nä, aber das nerve xc 9.0. Lieferdatum soll 16. Februar sein. 

Hoffentlich verschiebt sich das nicht noch...


----------



## DoubleDee (12. Dezember 2008)

Wie schauts eigentlich mit dem Liefertermin bei den Leuten aus, die ein Torque FRX bestellt haben?

Bei meiner Bestellbestätigung (FRX9.0 Gr.M) steht bereits der 12.Januar als voraussichtlicher Termin 
Bin positiv überrascht, habe mich im Vorfeld vorsichtshalber mal auf März eingestellt....
Was steht denn so bei den anderen Bestellern?? 
LTD würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Langley (12. Dezember 2008)

DoubleDee schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich mit dem Liefertermin bei den Leuten aus, die ein Torque FRX bestellt haben?
> 
> Bei meiner Bestellbestätigung (FRX9.0 Gr.M) steht bereits der 12.Januar als voraussichtlicher Termin
> Bin positiv überrascht, habe mich im Vorfeld vorsichtshalber mal auf März eingestellt....
> ...



Unser FRX Ltd. (L) soll schon am 26.01.09 abholfertig sein.

Gruesse

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loxa789 (13. Dezember 2008)

Mein Torque Fr sollte am 07.02.09 versandfertig sein. Bestellt habe ichs am 07.12.08.
lg Loxa789


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Dezember 2008)

welche torque genau hast du bestellt?


----------



## DoubleDee (13. Dezember 2008)

Okay dann bin ich mit dem 12.Januar ja ganz gut dabei.
Ich stell mich trotzdem mal so auf Anfang Februar ein und wenns früher kommt umso besser


----------



## Terrier (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab von nem kumpel gehört das FOX ne jährliche wartung von federgabeln und Dämpfern vorschreibt und wenn man das nicht macht würde die garantie verfallen...stimmt das? , wenn ja was habt ihr da so für erfahrungen mit gemacht oder haltet ihr euch dadran?


----------



## Newmi (14. Dezember 2008)

@ Terrier

9 Posts weiter oben steht es doch!


----------



## Terrier (14. Dezember 2008)

ups da hab ich wohl was übersehn 

also kann man bedenkenlos auf den jährlichen service verzichten?


----------



## T!ll (14. Dezember 2008)

Naja was heisst bedenkenlos, verlierst halt deine Garantie.

Ich finde es ist aber rausgeschmissenes Geld die Gabel jedes Jahr zum Service zu schicken, wenn du sie gut pflegst schickt es nach zwei Jahren mal ne Wartung durchführen zu lassen.


----------



## Terrier (14. Dezember 2008)

aha..also reichts dann wenn man alle 2 jahre mal en service macht...der kostet dann ja warscheinlich auch nit mehr wie die 100 euro für den jährlichen service


----------



## MäxFäx (14. Dezember 2008)

loxa789 schrieb:


> Mein Torque Fr sollte am 07.02.09 versandfertig sein. Bestellt habe ichs am 07.12.08.
> lg Loxa789



welches torque hast du bestellt?

hab mir jetzt auch en torque fr. 7.0 bestellt.


----------



## thomasbee (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich brauche nochmal Eure Hilfe. ich kann mich noch immer nicht entscheiden zwischen AM 9 und XC 9.0 SL. Das XC find ich schon auch gut, weil leicht. Ich fahre Touren in den Alpen, AlpenX, aber nur leichtere Trails und wollte auch zur Arbeit fahren (20 km Schotter an der Isar lang).

Ich hatte ein 2007er ES9, war mit etwas zu schwer und too much, weil ich nicht die ganz harten Sachen fahre. Besonders bei laengeren Tragepassagen waehrend eines AlpenX fand ich es schon etwas schwer. Die verstellbare Fox Talas 140mm fand ich aber zum Bergauffahren super.

Das neue AM 9 ist 600g leichter als mein altes ES9, obwohl es 2.4er Reifen hat. Wuerde es auch Sinn machen an einem AM9 einen 2.25 Reifen zu fahren oder sollte ich dann gleich XC 9.0SL nehmen? Was mich etwas irritiert sind die Mountain King am XC. Ist es nicht so wenn ich ernsthafte Reifen montiere am XC, dass ich dann mehr oder weniger nur ca. 1 KG Unterschied habe? XC und AM Rahmen Gewichte liegen nur 100 g auseinander.

Mach ich mir in die Hose wegen des Gewichtes und sollte ich einfach zwecks mehr Fahrspass das AM nehmen?

Bin fuer jeden Input dankbar

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Dezember 2008)

also meiner meinung nach ist das xc für dein beschriebenes einsatzgebiet völlig ausreichend. aber die entscheidung kann dir eh keiner abnehmen.


----------



## Langley (15. Dezember 2008)

Das XC wird bestimmt ausreichen, aber ganz ehrlich: An dem einen Kilo wirds bestimmt nicht scheitern.

Such Dir das aus, was Dein Bauch Dir sagt!

Langley


----------



## messerclub-illi (15. Dezember 2008)

also wenn ich auf meinen Bauch hoeren wuerde, braeuchte ich nen FRX mit doppelbruecke vorne und hinten ;-)

nee im ernst XC denk ich auch


----------



## thomasbee (15. Dezember 2008)

Hmm,

vielen Dank soweit. Und gibt es auch Leute die 2,4er Reifen am XC fahren oder ist das nonsense?

.t


----------



## Terrier (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde mir das AM 9.0 bestellen (hab ich auch bestellt  ) mit den reifen kommst klar auf das einsatzgebiet an, breitere reifen haben en geringeren rollwiederstand im gelände (grober schotter, wurzeln , etc) als schmälere reifen...schmälere reifen würden denke ich nur sinn machen wenn du mehr straße oder auf radwegen fährst. 
Vom Fahrspass her liegt das AM 9.0 bestimmt weiter vorne als das XC. Und ob du jetz 1,5 kilo mehr oder weniger hast ist denke ich auch egal ( es sei denn du fährst en marathon un willst schneller sein) am ende zählt doch das was man in den beinen hat. In der aktuellen mtb hat das AM 9.0 sogar mit "sehr gut" abgeschnitten.  Und vom optischen her finde ich das AM auch schöner.

Wie du merkst ich bin klar für das AM ...aba entscheiden musst du´s selber


----------



## Rokkshox (15. Dezember 2008)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> vielen Dank soweit. Und gibt es auch Leute die 2,4er Reifen am XC fahren oder ist das nonsense?



Naja, ob's die 0.15 Zoll mehr Reifenbreite im Vergleich zu den 2.25er ausmachen?

Für die Alpen-Tour sollte das XC ausreichen, allerdings würde ich (je nach Gewicht) 
die suboptimalen Bremsscheiben gegen größere wechseln.
Das AM ist da besser abgestimmt, allerdings bringt das neben dem höheren Gewicht
auch eine Preisdifferenz von immerhin 300  mit.

Auf kürzen Strecken mag 1 kg mehr nicht viel ausmachen, aber bei einer längeren Alpentour 
kann das anders aussehen.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## knuspi (15. Dezember 2008)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> Naja, ob's die 0.15 Zoll mehr Reifenbreite im Vergleich zu den 2.25er ausmachen?
> 
> FÃ¼r die Alpen-Tour sollte das XC ausreichen, allerdings wÃ¼rde ich (je nach Gewicht)
> die suboptimalen Bremsscheiben gegen grÃ¶Ãere wechseln.
> ...



Seh ich auch so. Man muss auch schauen, ob man im heimischen Gebiet Ã¼berhaupt ein AM braucht. Ich habe zum Beispiel kaum die MÃ¶glichkeit, das AM richtig zu nutzen. Ich fahre auch hauptsÃ¤chlich "normale" Touren. DafÃ¼r ist das XC meiner Meinung nach besser gedacht. Kommt halt auf das hauptsÃ¤chliche Einsatzgebiet an.


----------



## bergziege99 (15. Dezember 2008)

war zuletzt in Koblenz (und auch bei anderen Fahrradhändlern). bei ähnlichem Einsatzgebiet wurde mir bei Canyon ganz klar das XC empfohlen.
(übrigens haben mir auch Fahrradhändler für das Einsatzgebiet immer den
Tourer und nicht das AM empfohlen). Begründung: Mit dem XC geht´s die Berge viel schneller, einfacher hoch wg. "vortriebsorientierter"  Sitzposition, Gewicht...
Bin auch schon AM und XC probegefahren. Sitzposition AM gegenüber XC 
im direkten Vergleich deutlich angenehmer - meine Meinung. Auf der längeren Tour war das XC aber dann doch das richtigere Bike für mich. 

Und für die hier verirrten Specialized Biker: Ich konnte im Rahmen eines Events das Stumpjumper FSR S-Works über 4 Stunden ausgiebig testen. 
Ne Woche später bin ich die Tour dann mit dem XC 8 eines Bekannten gefahren......für mich lagen da keine Welten zwischen aber tierisch viel Geld. Meine Meinung: wirklich schlechte Bikes gibts heut nicht mehr und letzten Endes kommt es doch auf die Steine an, die man in den Beinen hat.


----------



## thomasbee (15. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank fuer Eure Antworten.



bergziege99 schrieb:


> Bin auch schon AM und XC probegefahren. Sitzposition AM gegenüber XC
> im direkten Vergleich deutlich angenehmer - meine Meinung.



Hmm, das kann ich laut Geometrie auf der Canyon Homepage nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Das Oberrohr des XC ist sogar 5mm kuerzer als beim AM. Die Gabeleinbaulaenge ist dagegen beim AM 10mm hoeher, Steuerrohrlaengen sind gleich. Ergo muesste beim AM der Lenker vielleicht 10mm hoeher sein. Wieso kommt Dir die Sitzposition dann so anders vor?

Danke


.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimaBravo (15. Dezember 2008)

@ thomasbee,
ich würde das XC nehmen, beim AlpenX zählt wirklich das geringere Gewicht, mit einem ES hast ja schon Erfahrung und genau so kanns dir mit dem AX passieren, geringes Gewicht zählt immer, besonders wenn man schon müde das Bike ein paar hundert Höhenmeter tragen muß. Von der Stabilität ist es mehr als ausreichend, auch von den Bremsen, hab selber ein XC6 von 2004, hat nun ca. 250000 hm drauf, nur in den Alpen und die Bremse hat immer ausgereicht, auch beim AlpenX.


----------



## bergziege99 (15. Dezember 2008)

auf dem AM deutlich aufrechtere Sitzposition, evtl. auch andere Lenkerkröpfung? Der Canyon Mann sagt durch die Sitzposition gefällt das AM oft subjektiv besser- weil komfortabler, für meinen Verwendungszweck sei aber das XC trotzdem besser geeignet. Und nach der längeren Tour mit dem XC meines Bekannten kann ich das -für mich- bestätigen. Aber wie heißt es in meiner alten Heimat: jeder Jeck ist anders.


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Dezember 2008)

@thomasbee 
An deiner Stelle würde ich das AM nehmen außer du fährst nicht mehr als S 0 (s. hier http://www.singletrail-skala.de/overview). In meinen Augen spricht der  Mehr an Fahrspass sowie die bessere Ausstattung (insb. Gabel, Bremse und LRS) u. der dafür günstigere Preis für das AM. Die 1,55 Kilo Gewichtsdifferenz kannst du vernachlässigen. Für deinen Arbeitsweg kannst du dir ggf. auch (für die 200,- Euro Differenz) einen günstigen LRS besorgen und Semislicks draufziehen....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Rokkshox (16. Dezember 2008)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @thomasbee
> An deiner Stelle wÃ¼rde ich das AM nehmen auÃer du fÃ¤hrst nicht mehr als S 0 (s. hier http://www.singletrail-skala.de/overview).
> In meinen Augen spricht der  Mehr an Fahrspass sowie die bessere Ausstattung (insb. Gabel, Bremse und LRS)
> u. der dafÃ¼r gÃ¼nstigere Preis fÃ¼r das AM. Die 1,55 Kilo Gewichtsdifferenz kannst du vernachlÃ¤ssigen.


Was spricht eigentlich dagegen mit dem "Nerve XC" - mit der entsprechenden Fahrtechnik/Erfahrung 
- auch S1- & S2-Strecken zu fahren? 
O.k., das "Nerve XC" ist 200 â¬ teurer, aber dafÃ¼r ca. 1.5 kg leichter.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Dezember 2008)

nix spricht dagegen diese strecken mit einem xc zu fahren. nur, mit dem AM macht's mehr spaß, wobei sich das meiner meinung nach erst bei s2 bemerktbar macht.


----------



## LimaBravo (16. Dezember 2008)

O.k., das "Nerve XC" ist 200  teurer, aber dafür ca. 1.5 kg leichter.


also wenn das keine Okkasion ist, 
was hilft ein AM bei S3 wenn man keine Schutzausrüstung trägt, glaube die wenigsten fahren mit Knieschützern,.... über die Alpen.
will man ein Am wirklich ausreizen kommt zu den 1,5 kg Mehrgewicht auch eine ordentliche Schutzausrüstung dazu, sonst gefährdet man sich selbst und über die Konsequenz einer schlimmen Verletzung im Gebirge will ich mir gar nicht Vorstellen.
sicher macht es mehr Spass beim Downhill als ein CX, nur muß man sich das Mehrgewicht bergauf auch leisten, bzw. treten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Dezember 2008)

@LimaBravo
Was habt ihr immer mit dem Gewicht?? Hallo bei 140mm ledigl. 12,5 Kilo!! Wollt ihr Rennen fahren oder bei einem AC, Urlaub wie auch immer Spass bei den Abfahrten haben???

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Schutzausrüstung kommt immer auf den AC ( http://www.bike-explorer.ch/freeride-x/default.htm) drauf an...


----------



## LimaBravo (16. Dezember 2008)

12,5 kg, einsatzbereit dann gut 13 kg ist nicht schwer, mein altes XC6 wiegt auch 13 kg und komm damit überall rauf und fahr damit auch Rennen, natürlich nur zum Spass und um mal ohne Rucksack zu fahren wegen der Verpflegung.
nur brauch ich halt bei einer Siegerzeit von 2 Std. halt gut 3 Std., nicht wegen dem schwereren Rad
es ist dabei auch eine riesen Hetz die Hardtails bergab so richtig zu verblasen
Du hast recht, Federweg macht Spass und ist auch ok, aber brauchen tut man 140 mm für AX nicht wirklich.
PS: schöne Seite


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Dezember 2008)

LimaBravo schrieb:


> Du hast recht, Federweg macht Spass und ist auch ok, aber brauchen tut man 140 mm für AX nicht wirklich.



Für einen konventionellen AC unterschreibe ich dir das



LimaBravo schrieb:


> PS: schöne Seite







Gruss
chris


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (16. Dezember 2008)

Sagt mal, hat zufällig einer von euch ein Golf 3 Cabrio? Ich muss nämlich wissen, ob und wie ich mein XC in mein Auto bekomme


----------



## T!ll (16. Dezember 2008)

Ein Freund von mir fährt ein Golf 1 Cabrio, da passt zumindest mal sein Dirtbike rein, so irgendwie 

Sollte wohl passen.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (16. Dezember 2008)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat zufällig einer von euch ein Golf 3 Cabrio? Ich muss nämlich wissen, ob und wie ich mein XC in mein Auto bekomme



Mach doch das Verdeck auf


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (16. Dezember 2008)

Jau, im Januar 180 Km über die Bahn mit offenem Dach


----------



## Canyon-Paul (16. Dezember 2008)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Jau, im Januar 180 Km über die Bahn mit offenem Dach



Was tut man nicht alles für ein Canyon


----------



## Terrier (16. Dezember 2008)

Dann kann auch jeder sehn was fürein schönes bike du hast.  Super Idee!


----------



## Terrier (21. Dezember 2008)

Moin...un zwar wollt ich mir für meine bikes sone halterung für an die wand holen vll auch was selber dafür bauen...da wollt ich ma fragen was ihr da so habt oder mir empfehlen könnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manusa (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahre mit der DB hin und radel dann nachhause (160km) Das wird ein Spaß 

Patrick


----------



## thto (21. Dezember 2008)

Manusa schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit der DB hin und radel dann nachhause (160km) Das wird ein Spaß
> 
> Patrick



LIDL verkauft ab morgen günstige bahntickets


----------



## Manusa (22. Dezember 2008)

Hab ich schon gesehen  aber ich Zahle nur 12 Euro...

Danke für den Tipp

Patrick


----------



## Olligator (22. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ehrlich gesagt würde ich mir keines der 2009'er kaufen. Die MR's sind mir zu schlecht ausgestattet. Ein Carbonbike will ich keinesfalls, weil kein Vertrauen zu diesem Material.

Ich hoffe für die Zukunft auf wieder besser ausgestattete Alufullies mit wenig Federweg.

Gruss Oliver


----------



## Manusa (22. Dezember 2008)

ich weiß nicht was immer alle gegen Kohlefaser haben. Ich habe zu de Material sehr viel vertrauen (hab auch ein wenig mehr damit zu tun). Nur nicht immer zu den Menschen die es verarbeiten 

Freu mich schon auf meine "neues"... aus Alu...

Patrick


----------



## oo7 (22. Dezember 2008)

Terrier schrieb:


> Moin...un zwar wollt ich mir für meine bikes sone halterung für an die wand holen vll auch was selber dafür bauen...da wollt ich ma fragen was ihr da so habt oder mir empfehlen könnt...



siehe meine galerie ... hält bombig 

VG


----------



## torisch (22. Dezember 2008)

Terrier schrieb:


> Moin...un zwar wollt ich mir für meine bikes sone halterung für an die wand holen vll auch was selber dafür bauen...da wollt ich ma fragen was ihr da so habt oder mir empfehlen könnt...


Ich hab den http://www.fahrrad-richter.de/product_info.php?products_id=2346.
Bild gibts hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/246306.


----------



## Terrier (25. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schön sind ja mal en paar ideen wie ich das machen könnte ...danke


----------



## thomasbee (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 

weiss vielleicht jemand ob das Ladengeschaeft in Koblenz am Samstag, 27. Dezember oder Montag, 29. Dezember geoeffnet hat und ob die normalen Oeffnungszeiten gelten?

Vielen Dank

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Dezember 2008)

ich war am dienstag noch da. ich glaube da stand nur, dass am 24. und am 31. eingeschränkt geöffnet ist. bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## thomasbee (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

war heute mal im Laden und bin XC und AM gefahren. Bin mit einem der Verkaeufer dann irgendwann ins Gespraech gekommen bzgl. Farbe. Dieser sagte, (1) alle Gewichte bei den Raedern sind immer fuer die schwarz anodisierten Rahmen angegeben (2) dass die farbigen Lackierungen nicht besonders bestaendig sind, auch mal matt werden koennen, usw., da die farbigen Rahmen nicht pulverbeschichtet sind. Ich habe vergessen zu fragen, warum nicht? Spart Canyon hier einfach an der Qualitaet oder ist das ein allgemeiner Trend?

.t


----------



## gendreissig (27. Dezember 2008)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Ein Fahrrad, daß man im Keller bewundert.
> Eigentlich sollte man meinen, daß man damit fahren sollte...



ja, aber am allermeisten sollte man meinen, dass jemand sich auch wirklich ein fahhrad kauft und nicht nur monate über einen möglichen kauf labert und sinnlose fragen stellt...


----------



## Groudon (27. Dezember 2008)

mhm ... das wäre doof ... denn mich lockt grade das XC 8.0 in seinem knallen Rot am meisten

was sagen denn die anderen fahrer der 08 Bikes dazu? Gabs ja auch rote und weiße


----------



## thomasbee (27. Dezember 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> mhm ... das wäre doof ... denn mich lockt grade das XC 8.0 in seinem knallen Rot am meisten
> was sagen denn die anderen fahrer der 08 Bikes dazu? Gabs ja auch rote und weiße



Das rote XC8 steht im Laden in Koblenz. Bin's gefahren. Ich fand's sehr gut. Mir gefaellt das bullige Oberrohr, man sitzt etwas sportlicher als auf dem AM, das Bike "geht mehr nach vorne". Das rot mit der weissen Gabel und den roten Teilen an der Bremse sieht wirklich schick aus.

Mich wuerde mal interessieren, ob ueberhaupt jemand die Bikes pulvert, ausser vielleicht Liteville? Auch von Scott und Specialized hoert man nicht nur gutes ueber den Lack.

.t


----------



## T!ll (27. Dezember 2008)

Zur Lackqualität: 
Mein 08er Grand Canyon ist weiß, der Lack ist ok, habe noch keine Abplatzer oder ähnliche Probleme damit gehabt.

Hat zwar erst 1000km runter aber manch andere Bikes haben schon bedeutend schlechter ausgesehen. 
Zu dem Thema hört man ja allerhand, einer hier hat sogar beim putzen mal nen Buchstaben von nem schwarzen Rahmen runtergeputzt, ich für meinen Teil kann nichts schlechtes sagen, zumal überall am Rahmen sinnvolle Schutzfolien angebracht waren.


Gruß T!ll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fryrish (28. Dezember 2008)

also die decals an meinem '07 xc sind echt unter aller kanone, nach ner regenfahrt konnte ich den orangen streifen am oberrohr wegwischen. wobei mir clean eh besser gefällt


----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. Dezember 2008)

bist durch Säure gefahren oder was?
Bei mir hält alles wunderbar auch im Regen,Schnee und Matsch.
Auch bei harten Bikepark einsätzen sind die Decals nicht abgefallen.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (28. Dezember 2008)

Bekommt man bei Canyon zu seinem neuen Bike auch einen Transportschutz für die Bremshebel? Ich werde nämlich beide Räder für die Autofahrt demontieren müssen.


----------



## Terrier (28. Dezember 2008)

Also ich denke..wenn man sein "lack" bike nicht gerade mit verdünnung oder ner säure putzt dürfte die lackierung nich verkehrt sein...Ich kann mir beim besten willen nich vorstellen das man mit wasser und en bisschen spüli das bike entlacken kann...


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (31. Dezember 2008)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Bekommt man bei Canyon zu seinem neuen Bike auch einen Transportschutz für die Bremshebel? Ich werde nämlich beide Räder für die Autofahrt demontieren müssen.



Weiß das jemand?


----------



## hopfer (31. Dezember 2008)

Man bekommt einen Schutz für den Bremssattel das die Kolben nicht rausrutschen falls das meintest


----------



## enjung (1. Januar 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Das rote XC8 steht im Laden in Koblenz. Bin's gefahren.



Welche Rahmengröße biste denn gefahren?!? M? An der Hotline haben sie mir vor Weihnachten gesagt, dass es zurzeit nur das XC 8.0 in Größe M in Koblenz gibt und ab/ in der 3. KW erst ein 5.0 bzw. 6.0 in L/ XL. Haben die wirklich derzeit nur das eine XC dort?


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (1. Januar 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Man bekommt einen Schutz für den Bremssattel das die Kolben nicht rausrutschen falls das meintest



Ja sowas meinte ich. Wusste nicht das es auch was für den Bremssattel gibt.


----------



## Tim777 (4. Januar 2009)

Bilder aus der Canyon-HP kopieren.

Hallo,

wie kann ich aus der neuen 2009er Canyon-Homepage Bilder kopieren? Einige von Euch haben es ja hinbekommen. Würde mich sehr interessieren.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## knuspi (4. Januar 2009)

Wenn du damit die Wallpaper meinst: Ca. 16 Screenshots von der Zoom-Ansicht machen und danach das Bild "zusammen puzzlen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (4. Januar 2009)

ich hab bei mir einige Bilder in 1600x1200 gemacht ^^ vlt hb ich eins für dich dabei


----------



## Cortezsi (5. Januar 2009)

Oder einfach von hier ohne Puzzeln holen:

z.B. https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/gcanyon-al-7/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## Langley (5. Januar 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Oder einfach von hier ohne Puzzeln holen:
> 
> z.B. https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/gcanyon-al-7/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg



Was muss man da fuer das Torque FRX Ltd eintragen?

Liebe Gruesse

Langley


----------



## Deleted 125853 (5. Januar 2009)

Servus Langley,

habs gefunden . Versuchs mit https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-frx-9-ltd/t-white/wallpaper.jpg

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Langley (5. Januar 2009)

Wow, cool!

Ganz lieben Dank !

Langley


----------



## Tim777 (5. Januar 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Oder einfach von hier ohne Puzzeln holen:
> 
> z.B. https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/gcanyon-al-7/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg



Danke für die Tipps, aber kapiert habe ich es nicht wirklich. Wie komme ich da hin und kann das Bike, das ich suche, dann auch auswählen? (suche das FR 9.0 in raw silver, habe es gerade bei groudon gefunden, danke dafür).

Grüße aus dem schön verschneiten Taunus, Tim


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Januar 2009)

klick

es ist ja jetzt wirklich nicht mehr schwer sich den link selbst zu basteln.
keine ahnung wie man da auf normalem wege hinkommt...


----------



## Hesse77 (5. Januar 2009)

Sind bei den GC AL Modellen die ganzen Decals am Rahmen eigentlich einfach zu entfernen oder sitzen sie unter dem dem Lack? Diese ganzen kleineren Schriftzüge und die Orangenen Linien empfinde ich als störend.


----------



## Tim777 (5. Januar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> klick
> 
> es ist ja jetzt wirklich nicht mehr schwer sich den link selbst zu basteln.
> keine ahnung wie man da auf normalem wege hinkommt...



Danke Mettwurst82,

klasse, so habe ich es gesucht. Super! Jetzt wüßte ich nur noch gerne, wie der Link genau aussieht (ok. habe es gerade im "QUOTE" entdeckt) und wie du ihn in die Nachricht gepackt hast. Vielleicht weiß trotzdem noch jemand, wie man auf normalem Weg hinkommt und ist so nett und verrät es auch noch. 

Ansonsten danke an alle, die die Tipps gaben für Eure Hilfsbereitschaft.

Grüße Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Januar 2009)

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/*torque-fr-9/r-silver*/wallpaper.jpg

das ist der wichtige teil im link. einen link fügt man mithilfe von diesem symbol  in einen beitrag ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Tim777 (5. Januar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/*torque-fr-9/r-silver*/wallpaper.jpg
> 
> das ist der wichtige teil im link. einen link fügt man mithilfe von diesem symbol  in einen beitrag ein
> 
> ...



Danke Mettwurst82.


----------



## PaulusBob (5. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen,
hab mir vor ein paar Tagen das Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 bestellt. In dem Bike ist ein Fox DHX 5.0 Dämpfer verbaut. Ich wiege ca. 63kg und bin mir deswegen nicht ganz sicher ob die Standart federhärte für mich okay ist. 
Kennt sich jemand damit aus und kann mir sagen welche Federhärte ich brauche?

danke schon mal

Der link zum bike:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=769


----------



## M.I.G. (7. Januar 2009)

kann mir jemand beim link von grand canyon cf 8.0 helfen. ich schaffs irgendwie nicht.

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/gcanyon-cf-8/t-black/wallpaper.jpg

müsste doch so lauten oder ?


----------



## lukabe (7. Januar 2009)

ich habs mit grand-canyon-cf-8 probiert, geht aber auch nich...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Januar 2009)

hätte ich jetzt auch gedacht. in t-white funktionierts. vielleicht gibt es dieses wallpaper einfach nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (7. Januar 2009)

Das weisse gibts unter

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/gcanyon-cf-8/t-white/wallpaper.jpg

Muessen wir uns auf die Farbe konzentrieren.

Ich bleib dran!

Langley


----------



## mstaab_canyon (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

wir arbeiten daran die Wallpaper wieder per Klick zugänglich zu machen, leider kann ich noch keinen genauen termin nennen aber demnächst wird es die Grossansicht auch wieder geben. Danke für den Hinweis hier im Forum.

VG

Michael


----------



## Langley (7. Januar 2009)

Eure Langley konnte was erreichen:

Statt t-black nu black-white

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/gcanyon-cf-8/black-white/wallpaper.jpg

Best regards

Langley


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (7. Januar 2009)

Cool, danke!

Hier das Bild für (mein bestelltes) Nerve XC 6.0 in schwarz: https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-xc-6/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## M.I.G. (7. Januar 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Eure Langley konnte was erreichen:
> 
> Statt t-black nu black-white
> 
> ...



super, danke !


----------



## Terrier (7. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte noch en Wallpaper vom Nerve AM 9.0 in weiß und in Copper anzubieten.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (7. Januar 2009)

Wallpaper? Das sind eher Briefmarken 
(ja ich weiß das man sie etwas vergrößern kann  )


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Januar 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch en Wallpaper vom Nerve AM 9.0 in weiß und in Copper anzubieten.



hier das ganze in groß:

weiß
copper


----------



## Terrier (7. Januar 2009)

ja ich hab die hier auch in groß aba iwie sind die beim hochladen geschrumpft


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Januar 2009)

aber bestimmt nicht soooo groß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrier (7. Januar 2009)

doch ...ich hab die zusammengepuzzelt  2589x1848 haben die von mir


----------



## Tim777 (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 

bekomme den link zum großen Bild für das FRX 9.0 in schwarz nicht hin. Hat ihn jemand von Euch,

Grüße, Tim


----------



## knuspi (10. Januar 2009)

Bitteschön https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-frx-9/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## Tim777 (10. Januar 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Bitteschön https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-frx-9/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg



Danke knuspi, Super, Tim


----------



## MäxFäx (11. Januar 2009)

ich wünsche mir:

torque fr 7.0 in schwarz!!  

hat es jemand in gross?

vielen dank schon mal


----------



## ES7.0 (11. Januar 2009)

Ja, ist aber auch nicht schwer den Link selbst zu machen...

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-fr-7/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MäxFäx (11. Januar 2009)

alles klar vielen dank.... 

wie macht man den denn bitte?


----------



## ES7.0 (11. Januar 2009)

Du musst in dem Link nur die Radbezeichnung und die gewünschte Farbe ändern. Dann sollte es gehen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## enjung (11. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht kann ich die Posts zum Thema Wallpaper noch mal kurz zusammenfassen: der grundsätzliche Aufbau des Links ist wie folgt:

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/$modell/$farbe/wallpaper.jpg

Je nach gewünschtem Modell bzw. Farbe sind die Teile $modell bzw. $farbe anzupassen. Dabei werden aus dem Modellnamen und den Farben entsprechende Kurzformen gebildet. Das Vorgehen hierbei soll an den folgenden Beispielen deutlich werden:

$modell z.B. ersetzen durch:
nerve-xc-7 für Nerve XC 7.0
gcanyon-cf-8 für Grand Canyon CF 8.0
torque-fr-7 für Torque FR 7.0
usw.

$farbe z.B. ersetzen durch:
s-b-a-black für Sand blasted anodized black
black-white für Team black (thx Langley)
t-white für Traffic white
bronze für Copper (thx Mettwurst82)
usw.

Wie man bei Team black und Copper sehen kann, ist die Bildung der Farben leider etwas willkürlich. Aber mit ein bissl probieren sollte das schon irgendwie hinhauen.

Gruß ausm Pott
Eike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (11. Januar 2009)

weiß vlt jemand wie das "rot" des XC 8.0 genannt wird?!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (11. Januar 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> weiß vlt jemand wie das "rot" des XC 8.0 genannt wird?!



https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-xc-8/m-r-red/wallpaper.jpg

Das ist das Monza Race Red


----------



## lukrab (11. Januar 2009)

Funktioniert auch für das Nerve AM 6.0. Einfach anstatt "$modell" logischerweise "nerve-am-6" eingeben.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Groudon (11. Januar 2009)

@Canyon-Paul

Danke. Hoffe ich kann mir das Rad dieses Jahr leisten ... knappes Schülerbudget. -.- Als Hintergrund habsch dennoch das Torque ES 9.0 LTD ^^ einfach HAMMA Bike.


----------



## Terrier (12. Januar 2009)

ich habe hier im forum gesehen das die ersten schon ihr neues (2009er) canyon bike geliefert bekommen haben 

hat von euch auch schon einer eins von den neuen bikes?


----------



## DoubleDee (12. Januar 2009)

Also ich kann nur so viel sagen, auf meiner Bestellbestätigung für mein FRX9.0 steht als Liefertermin der 12.Jan... huch das ist ja heute. 

Aber im Briefkasten war heute nix. Habe auch ehrlich gesagt nicht damit gerechnet das es auch heute kommen würde. Mal sehen vlt. rufe ich mal morgen an und frage wann es ca. kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rokkshox (13. Januar 2009)

DoubleDee schrieb:


> Aber im Briefkasten war heute nix. Habe auch ehrlich gesagt nicht damit gerechnet das es auch heute kommen würde.


Jo, vermutlich ist der Briefkasten zu klein, daß da große Kartons nicht reinpassen. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## DoubleDee (14. Januar 2009)

Du kennst mein Briefkasten nicht, da passt so einiges rein 

Habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert, mein Rald geht Freitag oder Montag raus!


----------



## Terrier (19. Januar 2009)

DoubleDee schrieb:


> Du kennst mein Briefkasten nicht, da passt so einiges rein
> 
> Habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert, mein Rald geht Freitag oder Montag raus!



cool dann müsste das ja heute spätestens rausgegangen sein...wenn dus hast musst du unbedingt ma en paar fotos hochladen...ich bin gespannt 

Ist einem von euch aufgefallen das im neuen MTB-Canyon-Katalog die ausstattungen von den bikes im internet zum teil ein wenig anders ist?...Beim Nerve AM 9.0 zb. ist im Internet angegeben das eine Alu-Sattelstütze verbaut ist....im Katalog steht aba was von einer Carbonstütze ...mit Carbon mir solls recht sein ...aber wundern tuts mich schon en bisschen.


----------



## T!ll (19. Januar 2009)

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-am-9-hs/p-blue/wallpaper.jpg

So sieht der Link fürs HS aus, p-blue als Farbe eingeben


----------



## Sunset84 (21. Januar 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob bei Postmount-Aufnahmen die Adapter (bei Scheiben ab 180mm aufwärts) am Vorderrad bzw. Hinterrad gleich sind, oder ob es für Vorne bzw. Hinten Unterschiedliche gibt.

Es geht speziell um das neue Canyon Nerve XC 7.0, welches ja serienmäßig am VR 180er und am HR 160er Formula´s mit Postmount-Bremsaufnahme verbaut hat. Da ich aber am Hinterrad auch gerne 180mm fahren würde, bin ich jetzt am überlegen wie ich es am besten mache. Ich habe nämlich bis jetzt auch noch keinen Postmount-Adapter speziell für Hinten gefunden. 

Da es allerdings beim "Nerve AM" serienmäßig am Hinterrad die 180mm gibt und diese ja als Postmount geliefert werden, müsste es doch irgendwo solche Adapter geben oder ist es doch der Gleiche wie vorne?????


----------



## Manusa (21. Januar 2009)

Hi,

wollte auch auf mein AM hinten eine 203er Scheibe drauf machen. Hab da auch nichts gefunden, mal sehen wenn es da ist.
Hab auch in einem andern Beitrag gelesen das manche Hope Bremsscheiben auf der Avid Elixir fahren..
hat jemand erfahrung mit dieser Combo? (Finde das sieht sehr gut aus! Bremsleistung soll gleich bleiben)

Patrick


----------



## mstaab_canyon (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

der Adapter zwischen Directmount (Postmount 160) und Postmounmt 180 ist vorne wie hinten gleich.

VG

Michael


----------



## sodsod (22. Januar 2009)

/


----------



## Sunset84 (22. Januar 2009)

@ mstaab canyon

Vielen Dank für die Auskunft....


----------



## Bobbi (23. Januar 2009)

Wahnsinn, die Kundenwünsche wurden erhört. Bin grad auf der Internetseite gewesen um mir ein paar Modelle anzuschauen und war über die "Buttons" im Bild jeweils rechts und links überrascht. Das macht die Navigation zwischen den Varianten einer Modellreihe erheblich leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrier (27. Januar 2009)

Manusa schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wollte auch auf mein AM hinten eine 203er Scheibe drauf machen. Hab da auch nichts gefunden, mal sehen wenn es da ist.
> Hab auch in einem andern Beitrag gelesen das manche Hope Bremsscheiben auf der Avid Elixir fahren..
> ...



@ Manusa ... was für ein modell hast du denn bestellt? 6.0, 7.0, 8.0, 9.0?


----------



## Manusa (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo Terrier,

hab das 6.0 bestellt...


----------



## Terrier (28. Januar 2009)

und wann is dein Liefertermin? bei mir ists der 9 März


----------



## Manusa (29. Januar 2009)

Bei mir der 23 Februar, aber das haben glaube ich fast alle die ein AM6.0 bestellt haben.
Habe das eine halbe Stunde nach dem die HP online war bestellt... Also eigentlich können nicht viele vor mir bestellt haben...
Hab auch schon mal eine Email an Canyon geschickt wann es denn fertig ist (hole es selber ab) aber habe noch keine Antwort bekommen.
Hab auch schon gelesen das man den Karton immer mitkaufen muss, stimmt das? Das wird schwer wenn ich mit dem Fahrad direkt nachhause will


----------



## Langley (29. Januar 2009)

Wenn Du es *abholst* brauchst Du natuerlich keinen Karton kaufen. Die bringen Dir Dein Bike und dann kannst Du Dich draufschwingen.

Ist sogar komplizierter, wenn Du es dann doch im Karton haben willst - dann mus es wieder zerlegt und verpackt werden.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Manusa (1. Februar 2009)

Das AM 6.0 hat doch auch eine 15mm Steckachse, oder?
Die wird erst ab dem AM 8.0 erwähnt!


Patrick


----------



## Assfight (1. Februar 2009)

Solangsam müssen doch die, die ihr Canyon 09 schon im Dezember sofort bestellt haben ihr Bike doch auch mal erhalten haben oder?


----------



## hithem (1. Februar 2009)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Ja, ist aber auch nicht schwer den Link selbst zu machen...
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-fr-7/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg
> 
> Viel Spaß damit.



is it possible for the frx ltd???
ok i find it


----------



## sundawn77 (1. Februar 2009)

Manusa schrieb:


> Das AM 6.0 hat doch auch eine 15mm Steckachse, oder?
> Die wird erst ab dem AM 8.0 erwähnt!
> 
> 
> Patrick



Die Steckachse wird erst ab dem AM 7.0 verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manusa (1. Februar 2009)

Sicher?
Weil auch bei dem AM7.0 nichts davon steht...


----------



## sundawn77 (1. Februar 2009)

Manusa schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Weil auch bei dem AM7.0 nichts davon steht...



yep - sicher!

hab mir am Freitag das 7,0er bestellt und der Mitarbeiter von Canyon hat mir das nochmal bestätigt


----------



## Manusa (1. Februar 2009)

ok...

das ist schlecht 
Dann bestell ich wohö doch noch um...


----------



## sundawn77 (1. Februar 2009)

Manusa schrieb:


> ok...
> 
> das ist schlecht
> Dann bestell ich wohö doch noch um...



schlecht? ...nööö, das ist super


----------



## Manusa (1. Februar 2009)

Was haben die denn zum AM 7.0 zwecks Liefertermin gesagt?

Patrick


----------



## sundawn77 (1. Februar 2009)

Manusa schrieb:


> Was haben die denn zum AM 7.0 zwecks Liefertermin gesagt?
> 
> Patrick



das grüne ist in kw11 lieferbar
weiss und schwarz ca Mitte Mai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manusa (1. Februar 2009)

argl, so spät?????
Oh nein.
Ich ruf morgen da mal an...

Sundawn,hast du das in grün bestellt?

Patrick


----------



## Groudon (1. Februar 2009)

Hat hier schon jemand ein 09er XC Modell erhalten? Denke darüber nach in ein XC 8.0 zu investieren ...


----------



## Eike. (1. Februar 2009)

Bei der Abbildung auf der Homepage hat das 6er aber auch eine Steckachse.


----------



## sundawn77 (1. Februar 2009)

Manusa schrieb:


> argl, so spät?????
> Oh nein.
> Ich ruf morgen da mal an...
> 
> ...



ja, finde das acid green einfach nur genial !!


----------



## sundawn77 (1. Februar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bei der Abbildung auf der Homepage hat das 6er aber auch eine Steckachse.



ja, da hast du recht...
die abbildung entspricht nicht dem was geliefert wird


----------



## Eike. (1. Februar 2009)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> ja, da hast du recht...
> die abbildung entspricht nicht dem was geliefert wird



Produktbilder sind in der Tat nicht bindend, deswegen am besten direkt nachfragen.


----------



## Manusa (2. Februar 2009)

So hab umbestellt... wird anfang Mai


----------



## sundawn77 (2. Februar 2009)

Manusa schrieb:


> So hab umbestellt... wird anfang Mai


 
in welcher farbe hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## Manusa (2. Februar 2009)

Hab es in weiß bestellt...


----------



## Terrier (2. Februar 2009)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> ja, da hast du recht...
> die abbildung entspricht nicht dem was geliefert wird



Beim Nerve AM 9.0 ist die Sattelstütze im Katalog und im Internet unterschiedlich einmal in Carbon und das andere mal in Alu 

ich bin gespannt wie en Flitzebogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (3. Februar 2009)

mal was anderes...

(das ist ja jetzt mein erstes bike bei canyon)

wie macht ihr das denn mit den inspektionen, wenn ihr nicht grade aus der nähe von koblenz stammt?

schickt ihr das bike dann dahin oder kann man das auch offiziell in anderen bike-shops machen lassen?


----------



## lukabe (3. Februar 2009)

Also ich fahr zwar kein Canyon, lass aber Reperaturen etc. auch immer bei nem andren Laden machen, weil der, wo ich das Fahrrad ursprünglich her hatte, nicht so kompetent ist. 
Klebt sogar noch der halbe Aufkleber des andren Ladens drauf, es sagt aber trotzdem niemand was und auch preislich oder beratungsmäßig konnte ich keinen Nachteil feststellen. 
Normalerweise kannst du dein Bike auch selber warten, ist nicht schwer und im Internet und hier im Forum gibts genug Anleitungen. Bei sowas wie der Gabel geh ich aber auch lieber zu nem Fachladen, obwohl man auch das eigentlich selbst machen kann...


----------



## sundawn77 (3. Februar 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Also ich fahr zwar kein Canyon, lass aber Reperaturen etc. auch immer bei nem andren Laden machen, weil der, wo ich das Fahrrad ursprünglich her hatte, nicht so kompetent ist.
> Klebt sogar noch der halbe Aufkleber des andren Ladens drauf, es sagt aber trotzdem niemand was und auch preislich oder beratungsmäßig konnte ich keinen Nachteil feststellen.
> Normalerweise kannst du dein Bike auch selber warten, ist nicht schwer und im Internet und hier im Forum gibts genug Anleitungen. Bei sowas wie der Gabel geh ich aber auch lieber zu nem Fachladen, obwohl man auch das eigentlich selbst machen kann...


 

na es geht mir auch mehr um die garantie , insbesondere bei der fox-gabel


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Februar 2009)

Kauf beim Fachhandel, der kann Hilfestellung geben!


----------



## lukabe (3. Februar 2009)

Die hatte ich als Ausnahme im Hinterkopf... 
Viele hier sagen, dass die auch nicht schwerer als andre zu warten ist, Fox stellt Anleitungen zur Verfügung, nur offiziel muss die meines Wissens zu Toxo und darf nicht bei nem normalen Händler gewartet werden, obwohl das wohl auch einige machen...
Schlagt mich wenns falsch is


----------



## sundawn77 (3. Februar 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kauf beim Fachhandel, der kann Hilfestellung geben!


 
zu spät!  hab mein bike schon bei canyon bestellt


----------



## lukabe (3. Februar 2009)

...und im fachhandel gibts oft nicht so geile Bikes wie die von Canyon zu den Preisen...


----------



## kailer (3. Februar 2009)

Haut mich, wenn ich mich täusche, aber Canyon macht wohl eher keinen Gabel/Dämpferservice, oder? 
Also muss man die Fox Dinger eh zu toxo schicken, wenn man sein Gewissen beruhigen möchte / an die Garantie glaubt.

Wenn man mutig ist, kann man die Gabel auch selbst warten. Vor sechs Wochen war ich das noch nicht und hab meine beim LBS zum Ölwechsel abgegeben. Danach war sie eine Woche in Ordnung, dann hat sie plötzlich bei Absprung und Landung seltsame Geräusche von sich gegeben, und beim Schütteln hat man gehört, dass drinnen etwas lose ist... Also hab ich sie selbst aufgeschraubt und das Problem gelöst, und zwar mit dem falschen Werkzeug und ohne jegliche Erfahrung. Trotzdem ging alles problemlos und die Gabel ist jetzt wieder wie neu. Die Arbeit hat sogar Spaß gemacht. Meine Gabel ist eine Manitou Travis und gilt als leicht zu warten, bei Fox Gabeln mag das anders sein, da würde ich mich jetzt aber auch rantrauen. 

Noch was zu Canyon 09: Weiß jemand, ob sich die Lackqualität geändert hat im Vergleich zum Vorjahr? Weiß jemand, wieviel Mehrgewicht die Lackierung im Vergleich zur Eloxierung ungefähr ausmacht?



freak511 schrieb:


> ...und im fachhandel gibts oft nicht so geile Bikes wie die von Canyon zu den Preisen...



Also, wenn du mit "geil" optisch biedere Rahmen meinst, die jeder dubbel fährt, dann volle Zustimmung. Allerdings bekommt man die Rahmen zu den Komponenten quasi dazugeschenkt, und kann sie im Notfall, wenn sich herausstellt, dass die Euphorie der Bikebravos gekauft wurde, immer noch in der bucht entsorgen...


----------



## lukabe (3. Februar 2009)

Mir gefällt das Zeug eigentlich... die Aussage zielte aber vor allem auf die Ausstattung für den Preis ab... findet man selten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (3. Februar 2009)

Ich finde einige Räder auch optisch super, vor allem das Lux und das Carbonhardtail. Leider ist das überhaupt nicht meine Art von Rad... 

Gerade bei den beiden Rädern, die mich interessieren, dem Nerve und dem Torque, finde ich das Design recht bieder. Zumindest im Vergleich zu Trek Fuel EX/Remedy, oder Lapierre Zesty/Spicy/Froggy, die ich auch interessant finde... Aber Funktion ist eh wichtiger als Form und immerhin die Farben finde ich bei Canyon teilweise sehr ansprechend.


----------



## lukabe (3. Februar 2009)

Die Treks und Lapierres sind wirklich schön... können aber vom Preis/Leistung bzw. Preis/Ausstattungsverhältnis nicht ganz mit Canyon mithalten.
Aber das sollten wir nicht im Canyonforum diskutieren


----------



## kailer (3. Februar 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Die Treks und Lapierres sind wirklich schön... können aber vom Preis/Leistung bzw. Preis/Ausstattungsverhältnis nicht ganz mit Canyon mithalten.



Genau deshalb bin ich wieder bei Canyon gelandet


----------



## Manusa (4. Februar 2009)

Weiß jemand was die Max. Reifenbreite beim Nerve AM ist? 
2.5?
2.6?

Und weiß jemand welcher Dämpferlänge max einbaubar ist?

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## Terrier (9. Februar 2009)

Ist an den 2009er Canyon Bikes eigentlich wieder so ein schuzt gegen Steinschläge am Unterrohr angebracht  
Bei den 2008 er modellen war das so...zumindest beim Nerve AM


----------



## Motorbiker (9. Februar 2009)

Hello bikers, 

The German BIKE-magazin tests 15 hardtails at 999 euro. 
I suppose my Grand Canyon AL 6 '2009 is concluded in this test. 
Nowhere in Belgian press- or bookshops I can find this German BIKE-magazin.

Please can somebody scan me a copy off this test and mail it to me. 
For my e-mail, send me a private nachricht. 

Thanks.

Christ
Belgium (near the Northsea)

PS. My Canyon has a "schutz gegen steinschlage"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. Februar 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Ist an den 2009er Canyon Bikes eigentlich wieder so ein schuzt gegen Steinschläge am Unterrohr angebracht
> Bei den 2008 er modellen war das so...zumindest beim Nerve AM



bei meinem torque fr war keine schutzfolie dran. ich nehme an, weil der umwerferschaltzug genau dort verlegt wurde. ich habe mir bei ebay eine universalschutzfolie für kofferraumladekanten besorgt und diese dort selbst angebracht. ging ganz gut mit nem heißlutföhn. wie's bei anderen modellen ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Jogi (10. Februar 2009)

bei meinem Tork ES9 (schwarz) iat auch keine Schutzfolie am Unterrohr.
Das liegt viell. daran, dass die schwarzen (eloxierten) Rahmen weniger anfällig gegen "Abplatzer" sind als die lackierten


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. Februar 2009)

geht bei dem torque es auch der umwerfer-schaltzug am unterohr vorbei? an meinem nerve in schwarz war schutzfolie dran.


----------



## Terrier (10. Februar 2009)

Also am 2008er Nerve AM 9.0  mit eloxiertem schwarzen rahmen war eine schutzfolie dran. Aber bei den 2008er modellen waren die Schalt- und Bremszüge ja noch am Oberrohr verlegt...ich hoffe mal das an dem neuen 9.0 das ich mir bestellt hab eine dran ist...son paar hässliche Lackabplatzer an dem "copper" rahmen fänd ich nich so toll


----------



## Jogi (10. Februar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> geht bei dem torque es auch der umwerfer-schaltzug am unterohr vorbei? [...]



ja, bei meinem (9.0) ist das so, bei den anderen ES-Modellen laut Abbildung im Katalog auch.


----------



## l.o.k.i (10. Februar 2009)

beim meinem weißen ES 9.0 ist auch keine Folie drauf


----------



## Terrier (10. Februar 2009)

Is das ein 2009er Torque? Also sicher weiß ich nur das bei dem Nerve AM 9.0 von 2008 eine Folie drauf war...ob das bei den Torque´s auch so war kann ich nich sagen


----------



## l.o.k.i (10. Februar 2009)

Torque ES 9.0 2009


----------



## Lemmeob (10. Februar 2009)

Sorry, falsches Forum


----------



## klemmei (12. Februar 2009)

also an meinem frx 9.0 (mj 2009) ist ne dicke fette folie dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Februar 2009)

beim frx verläuft ja auch kein zug unterhalb des unterrohrs.
sobald da ein zug verlegt ist, fehlt die folie wohl. wie bereits erwähnt, eine kfz-ladekanten-schutzfolie ist ein guter ersatz. folie zuschneiden, zugschellen abschrauben, folie aufkleben und mit hilfe eines heißluftföhns andrücken, die löcher für die gewinde auschneiden, noch mal ein bisschen föhnen und andrücken, alles wieder dran schrauben, fertig!


----------



## Manusa (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

hab mal ne Frage zu Hammerschmidt und zwar werden die Canyons ja alle mit dem 22er Kettenblat ausgeliefert, liegt das 24 auch dabei so man man das tauschen kann?
Oder kann man das nachkaufen?

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## l.o.k.i (12. Februar 2009)

Zum Tauschen wars bei mir nicht dabei, aber kaufen kann man das sicher vielleicht noch nicht jetzt aber in nächster Zeit bestimmt.


----------



## Terrier (14. Februar 2009)

Da ich ja nicht der einzigste bin der mir en Bike mir Fox fahrwerk bestellt hat wollte ich mal fragen wie ihr das mit der wartung macht die Fox vorschreibt. Werdet ihr alle eure Fox Gabeln oder Dämpfer brav nach einem jahr zu wartung schicken?


----------



## l.o.k.i (14. Februar 2009)

Ich werde meine 36er fahren bis sie Probleme macht. Nur hin und wieder Staubabstreifer reinigen und ein bisschen Fox fluid draufmachen oder mal Ölwechseln.

Hatte auch mit meinem alten Fox Float RL Dämpfer keine Probleme als ich ihn nach 3 Jahren einschickte (hat Luft verloren) hat auch nicht mehr gekostet als ein normales Service ca. 80, und funktioniert nach 5,5 Jahren auch noch gut.


----------



## Terrier (14. Februar 2009)

Ist das schwer en ölwechsel bei Fox Gabeln oder Dämpfern selber zu machen?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Februar 2009)

dazu gibt es prima anleitungen auf der fox homepage.


----------



## Terrier (14. Februar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> dazu gibt es prima anleitungen auf der fox homepage.



kuhl  thx


----------



## Terrier (14. Februar 2009)

Habe gerade bei Fox folgendes gelesen:

"Wartungsrichtlinien für das TALAS-System
Dank spezieller Dichtungen sind TALAS-Gabeln nahezu wartungsfrei.
Es wird empfohlen, dass TALAS-System alle achtzehn (18) Monate oder 300 Stunden zu erneuern."

Damit müsst ich ja meine gabel nit so oft warten. Mit en bisschen guter Pflege müsste die ja lange genug halten 
Ich werde dann auch die FOX Federelemente nur einschicken wenn wirklich was dran kaputt ist. Scheint ja dann im allgemeinen auch nicht teurer zu sein wie die Wartungskosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (25. Februar 2009)

Gud`n,
kann mir jemand die RAL Nummer von dieser Farbe sagen ?
die Farbe heisst copper.
habe schon ein par Email Anfragen und Telefonanrufe bei Canyon gemacht, aber ohne Erfolg. 
Bis jetzt hat mich noch niemand zurückgerufen, oder zurückgemailt.

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte !


----------



## sundawn77 (25. Februar 2009)

Anhand der Abbildung hier im Internet kommt die RAL3009 sehr nah!

Ist es aber sicher nicht 100%


----------



## Kuwahades (25. Februar 2009)

3009 ist oxidrot, kein kupfer, denke mal das ist nicht ganz die richtige Farbe.

vielleicht eher RAL 8029 Perlkupfer ?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Februar 2009)

du schreibst immer noch doppelt, nur auf mehrere threads verteilt...


----------



## Kuwahades (25. Februar 2009)

Telefonlawine, nur ein bischen anders

3 Gute Freunde anrufen


----------



## sundawn77 (25. Februar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> 3009 ist oxidrot, kein kupfer, denke mal das ist nicht ganz die richtige Farbe.
> 
> vielleicht eher RAL 8029 Perlkupfer ?


 
ja, stimmt...Perlkupfer habe ich grade gar nicht gesehen

Ich denke aber mal genauso wie Du, dass es sich hier um keine RAL-Farbe handelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manusa (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch die Dämpferpumpe die es bei Canyon gibt? Taugt die was? Oder weiß jemand von welchen Hersteller die ist?

Patrick


----------



## admax (26. Februar 2009)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> Wieso ist Bobby Root nicht mehr im Team?



Hat wohl nen besseres Angebot von Rose bekommen

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=52&detail=2&detail2=161&kat_id=2

Wann gibts denn hier mal nen Herstellerforum für Rose?


----------



## kailer (26. Februar 2009)

Canyon hat also Bobby Root gehen lassen und Erik Zabel eingekauft... Schlimm so was. 

Immerhin scheint Rose gut zu bezahlen, das Lächeln von Bobby ist nicht wiederzuerkennen - die neue Prothese war bestimmt teuer...



> Wann gibts denn hier mal nen Herstellerforum für Rose?



Nachdem Bobby ihnen geholfen hat, ordentliche Räder zu bauen


----------



## bergziege99 (7. März 2009)

Manusa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand von euch die Dämpferpumpe die es bei Canyon gibt? Taugt die was? Oder weiß jemand von welchen Hersteller die ist?
> 
> Patrick



die sieht aus wie die xtreme pumpe von rose- die kostet dort aber unter 20 eur und bis 15 .03. sogar versandkostenfrei.


----------



## Sunset84 (14. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin glücklicher Besitzer eines XC 7,0. Ist soeben mit der Post gekommen. Soweit ist auch alles super nur hätte ich da mal eine echt peinliche Frage. Das ist mein erstes Fahrrad mit einer Luftfederung. So ich schraube also die Pumpe "SKS SAM" 

http://www.sks-germany.com/sks.php?l=de&a=product&i=1375250000

auf das Gabelventil. Der Druck im Manometer zeigt knapp 5,0 Bar Druck an. Ich könnte den Druck über den Release-Knopf auch ablassen. 

ABER ich kann mit dieser Pumpe unmöglich den Druck erhöhen. Warum auch immer, ich kann da Pumpen wie ich will, es tut sich einfach nichts. Auch wenn die Pumpe nicht an der Gabel habe, sondern nur so pumpe, tut sich genauso wenig. 

Lieg ich richtig in der Annahme, dass das Mistding defekt ist, oder bin ich einfach nur zu blöd dafür????


----------



## Terrier (14. März 2009)

Zur abwechslung mal ein Bike 
Habs gestern bei Canyon abgeholt. Das Teil fährt sich einfach nur goil


----------



## Sunset84 (22. März 2009)

Sunset84 schrieb:


> Lieg ich richtig in der Annahme, dass das Mistding defekt ist, oder bin ich einfach nur zu blöd dafür????





Die Pumpe war übrigens wirklich defekt. Andere Pumpe besorgt und los gings....


----------



## Hesse77 (8. April 2009)

Hesse77 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. An der Hotline sagte man mir noch ich könne von maximal 2.200 bis 2.300  ausgehen. Dann die schwarz/rote SID die so garnicht zum Rahmen passt und auch die Lack Qualität des Rahmens scheint nach diversen Fotos recht bescheiden zu sein. Die Anfängliche Euphorie nach den ersten Bildern und das warten auf Fakten scheinen sich für mich nicht gelohnt zu haben. Bin doch sehr enttäuscht und werde mich wohl anderweitig umsehen.


 

Nachdem ich mir das Bike nun mal live vor Ort gesehen habe, muß ich meine Aussagen wohl zurück nehmen.  Ein Top Bike, das sein Geld wert ist. Wo auch immer die Fotos damals her kamen die ich gesichtet habe, sie wurden dem Rad in keinster Weise gerecht. Kurz um, heute geordert.


----------



## freeridefritz (15. November 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich die Posts zum Thema Wallpaper noch mal kurz zusammenfassen: der grundsätzliche Aufbau des Links ist wie folgt:
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/$modell/$farbe/wallpaper.jpg
> 
> ...




Hat schon jemand die links für die 2010er Modelle ?


----------



## IronDust (4. September 2010)

Hey,

nachdem derzeit im Outlet das 2009er Nerve am 6.0 runtergesetzt ist auf 1499  wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr meint dass sich das rentiert oder lieber warten bis die 2010er Modelle runtergesetzt sind und dann sich das 5.0 reduziert kaufen?
Was meint ihr?

Viele Grüße 
Jannik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (4. September 2010)

die frage ist, ob das 2010er 5.0 überhaupt runtergesetzt wird.


----------



## IronDust (4. September 2010)

Sollte also jetzt beim 6.0 mod 2009 zuschlagen? Rentiert sich die "Umrüstung" auf die Fox Gabel so entscheidend dass dies (normal) 300  ausmacht?


----------



## xTr3Me (23. November 2010)

vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand weiterhelfen:
suche das wallpaper des nerve am 6.0 in schwarz, modell 2010
hat das jemand?


----------

